# digiZoid ZO2.3 Impression & Discussion Thread



## RPGWiZaRD

*The digiZoid ZO2.3 Impression & Discussion Thread*​  ​   
  Since the version has been updated I thought it would be great with a fresh start as those early impressions in ZO2 Impression Thread doesn't reflect the current product anymore. This thread is to discuss and write about your ZO2 impressions and feel free to to discuss suggestions for future improvements. 
   
   
*Here's two simple demos of the SmartVektor sound*​  ​ (Please note there's 32 different bass contour level adjustments in ZO2!)​ 





   
   
  The early version of ZO2 had some issues with hissing with sensitive IEMs and loud volume if used with LOD (Line-out Device), the latest version now offers:
   


> 1. A significant reduction in background hiss. You should not be able to detect any background noise if using in-ear monitors that have a sensitivity less than 113 dB/mW.
> 
> 2. Lower volume levels to accommodate line-level signals when ZO is used with in-ear monitors.
> 
> ...


 
 ​ Also the quick start guide can be downloaded from here *ZO2.3 Quick Start Guide*​  ​  ​    
  Alright I start off with my own impressions:
   


Spoiler: RPGWiZaRD's%20impressions



 


 




 


   
  ALL YOUR ZO ARE BELONG TO ME 
   
  What I can tell quickly is that the contour levels have definitely been altered, in a good way. Now it sounds balanced at the lowest setting with nothing exaggerated and the following low levels are also providing less bass boost than previously so now you can add a more fine level of bass boost! (there's at least 2-3 more finer levels of bass boost than on ZO2.1) I find myself using about 3 - 4 levels higher with this non-burnt in ZO2.3 than I used with the burnt-in ZO2.1 so seems the contour levels are much better balanced now. Should be nice for all those non-bass heads out there, you can add just a very tiny bit of boost or none at all. Thanks digiZoid for taking our feedback so seriously!
   
  I don't think either it really sounds that bad using the low gain mode while using headphone-out jack. No increased distortion noted despite having to up the volume a little (in my case to 53% for my 64 ohm headphones compared to 16% with high gain). The bass boost will be giving less of a drastic change in low gain but it doesn't sound that bad at all but yea the bass is definitely stronger with high gain. I see it like an alternative bass contour shape in case the high gain doesn't work nicely for you, it's more smooth and definitely provides a huge boost also in low gain mode at the higher levels. Sound signature wise from very intial testing, reminds me slightly more of ZO1 than ZO2 but it's not sounding exactly like either of them. But more on that later but at least I seem to enjoy this ZO2.3 more on the first listen than I did with ZO2.1.
   
  Also now it switches on/off MUCH faster and is almost completely distortion/noise free for me (well as good as it gets anyway). But the bypass feature is removed as I already knew so no suprises there. The hiss is reduced in ZO2.3 on high gain level compared to ZO2.1, testing with XB500 headphones which are among the most hiss-prone headphones around provided quite noticable hiss in ZO2.1 while it's very faint/almost inaudible on ZO2.3 and switching to low gain level which fits this very sensitive/easy driven headphone (probably IEMs too) and it becomes as good as silent, nice. This headphone brings normal listening volume levels with 12% in high gain and about 38~40% on the max level in low gain so it's probably wiser to use that as I notice this sensitive headphone also responds better to the contour levels in low gain compared to the M-Audio Q40 for example.
   
  I don't use portable devices so can't test with LOD but that's my above experiences so far using headphone out. Quite positive impressions so far, the high/low gain certainly helped. I will use it for a while before going more in depth regarding sound quality aspects.
   
   
  Already starting to hear burn-in improvements after around 4 hrs.  I hear quite different kind of changes with ZO2v3 compared to ZO2v1 when burning in.
   
  Let's say if with ZO2v1 with burn in I experienced:
   
  - Bass changed from being overhelming to more controlled 
  - Transparency was lacking at first which greatly improved later on, was quite a mess with complex passages with lots of instruments floating into each other
  - Slight soundstage improvements
   
  With ZO2v3 I'm experiencing:
   
  - From being somewhat more neutral sounding (by ZO standards) to get more SmartVektor colorisation: more body / "full" sounding, more dynamic, forward 
  - Bass getting stronger(?), I have had to lower the contour level since initial listen, more like 0 - 1 level set higher than compared to ZO2v1 now
  - Mids coming more forward & clear
  - Imaging/positioning getting clearer (better "3D" positional sound)
   
   
  I think I actually prefer low gain with these M-Audio Q40 headphones even if it means I have to go from 18% to 53~54% volume or so. I think it sounds a little better. I know digiZoid recommends high gain with HO use but I'm just going with my ears.  So don't think you necessarily have to use high gain with all easier driven IEMs/headphones, especially IEMs it's probably nice so you don't have to set the volume so low on the source and also provides you smoother vol lvl adjustment and avoid accidentaly exposing yourself to high volume in case moving the slider up when it would get really loud in high gain. Besides it won't pick up any HDD activity noise whatsoever from the Realtek HD chip which is common for the onboard chips which at times drove me nuts especially with the Panasonic HTF600 headphones.
   
  I also don't hear any distortion whatsoever even at max contour level despite being at 54% volume (which is about the max "casual-listening vol" what I find comfortable with loud mixed trance/pop songs etc but the bass gets a bit uncomfortably loud though at max contour level) on the source with low gain despite the boosted bass response so that might be an improvement I think. It sounds similarly bassy to me as in high gain at least and the contour levels work just as good but the microdetails come out more in the rest of the range and soundstage sounds a little better (better imaging, bigger stage) and possibly slightly better dynamic range and slightly more forward mid- & highrange when using low gain compared to high gain => more SmartVektor sound effect.
   
  Time to let it burn in over the night soon.
   
   
  Alright it's probably been in use for around 20 hrs now. 
   
  One thing's confusing me really, why high and low gain have a little different sound, it's not a night and day difference but it's there when focusing closely on the sound.
   
  The low gain seems to offer more SmartVektor effect, dynamic, more spacious soundstage with better imaging/positioning and slightly more forward/in-your-face mids & highs and transparency is slightly improved, it's for example easier to pick out a subtle hi-hat in the background in a complex recording. The bass packs just very slightly less omph on the same contour level as high gain. I think it's even slightly better sounding than ZO2.1.
   
  In high gain seems to sound quite similar to ZO1 (well more closer than ZO2.1 at least), it's very slightly less punchy in the bass compared to ZO2.1, soundstage is slightly less spacious than low gain, similar to ZO2.1 now. It's a bit more neutral sounding and everything isn't as "expanded" / "forward" sounding as when using low gain and upping the source volume or using ZO2.1. I would say I enjoy it about equally much as ZO2.1.
   
  I'm really enjoying ZO2.3 in low gain mode for some reason. Is it because the the source volume has been increased what could be giving this increased SmartVektor sound effect? I dunno but perhaps they are related. For those who want an idea what "SmartVektor" sounds like can listen to this demo example (yes it probably uses a little higher contour level as bass is increased quite a bit but try also listening to the instruments and vocals and notice the differences in soundstage, dynamicness etc)
   




   
  Cons & Pros regarding ZO2.3
   
  + High/low gain; Works now with LOD + IEMs + can be used with a bit higher impedance headphones
  + Neutral sounding at lowest contour level (doesn't force the listener to an increased bass response like on ZO2.1)
  + Smaller bass boost capabilities if the user wants just a very fine amount of boosted bass
  + Much faster on/off switching and is now almost completely noise/distortion free
  + Low gain seems to offer even more "SmartVektor" sound effect than previously when used with HO
  + Hiss levels lowered and doesn't pick up as muJust got my ZO2.3 and hooked it up to my Zune. High gain mode (pink), and one increment up from the lowest contour (green), and 
  ch noise from a noisy sound device
   
  - Bypass function removed (no longer possible to listen to music when ZO has been turned off => needs unplugging) but I personally didn't have much use of it anyway, mostly for comparision
  - Unable to adjust volume on ZO in high gain (again questionable if this really matters as this mode is meant for HO-use so you can control the volume on the source and it probably even sounds best with the volume level maxed on ZO when using HO anyway)
   
  Other notes: Burn-in doesn't seem as important as it is with ZO2.1. 


   


Spoiler: pasan's%20impressions



Just got my ZO2.3 and hooked it up to my Zune. High gain mode (pink), and one increment up from the lowest contour (green), and I put on some Orbital. The results were better than what I was expecting. To me, the improvement in warmth and bass is simply brilliant on my JVC FXT90s, but I believe the ZO2.3 will really shine with those cool analytical sounding phones like the RE272. I can't wait to use it with the DT880/250 I have on order.


   
   
  digiZoid can be contacted at the following email addresses:
   
*Feedback and suggestions*
  feedback@digizoid.com  
   
*General Inquiries *
  info@digizoid.com
   
*Product Support*
*(including return & warranty requests) *
  support@digizoid.com
   
*Shipping/Billing Quesions*
  orders@digizoid.com
   
*Sales Inquiries *
  info@digizoid.com
   
  For more info visit *http://www.digizoid.com*
   
  You can also follow digiZoid at *http://www.facebook.com/digizoid* and *http://twitter.com/digizoid*


----------



## DigitalFreak




----------



## gaspir324

^x2


----------



## hartphoto

...


----------



## DannyBai

Nice work RPG!!


----------



## Odinsreaver

Hoho. Can't wait to get my replacement product then. If they fixed that slight hiss and revised the problems I had in the past I'll send it back right away.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Seems like battery life has decreased since ZO2.1... don't know exactly how much but ZO2.1 had a very impressive battery life of up to around 25 hrs, we might be looking at 17~18hrs (but don't take that as an exact figure at all) for ZO2.3 but yea I haven't timed it. This is with low gain, haven't tried with high.


----------



## Jae304

Was on the fence about RMA'ing in my Z02.1 but the improvements in ver 3 definitely seem worthy.  Going to send mine in and will post some impressions when I get it back.


----------



## pasan

Just got my ZO2.3 and hooked it up to my Zune. High gain mode (pink), and one increment up from the lowest contour (green), and I put on some Orbital. The results were better than what I was expecting. To me, the improvement in warmth and bass is simply brilliant on my JVC FXT90s, but I believe the ZO2.3 will really shine with those cool analytical sounding phones like the RE272. I can't wait to use it with the DT880/250 I have on order.


----------



## AxelCloris

Really looking forward to seeing more impressions as they come in!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I'm testing with high gain after having used low gain for a while, I can't definitely say if there's that much of noteworthy differences as I initially thought between them, at least I don't think there's any huge differences when going back and forth now at least (high gain may still sound ever so slightly more V-shaped so that the highs are tiny bit more prominent besides bass as well compared to low gain but the differences are minimal), sounds great in both. What hasn't obviously changed is that the bass response is more powerful in high gain but what I believe is what has changed with burn in is that the bass response is less overhelming and more controlled like happened with ZO2.1 after burn-in which allowed the rest of the range to come more forward instead so probably similar things have happened here now too.
   
  Soundstage wise it still seems it's a little more spacious sounding using low gain for some reason why I still prefer using it. Soundstage difference is greater than differences in percieved frequency balance at least.


----------



## MusicHolic

When they ships, do they email you a notification?
   
  I have ordered it since December 24th last year, but until now (Jan 11), I didn't receive any news. They said they're backordered until Jan 9?


----------



## phrosty

Quote: 





musicholic said:


> When they ships, do they email you a notification?
> 
> I have ordered it since December 24th last year, but until now (Jan 11), I didn't receive any news. They said they're backordered until Jan 9?


 

 You've received *no* mail? I got one a week or so ago saying they were backordered until the 9th. I do hope they send out a tracking number too.


----------



## pasan

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> I'm testing with high gain after having used low gain for a while, I can't definitely say if there's that much of noteworthy differences as I initially thought between them, at least I don't think there's any huge differences when going back and forth now at least (high gain may still sound ever so slightly more V-shaped so that the highs are tiny bit more prominent besides bass as well compared to low gain but the differences are minimal), sounds great in both. What hasn't obviously changed is that the bass response is more powerful in high gain but what I believe is what has changed with burn in is that the bass response is less overhelming and more controlled like happened with ZO2.1 after burn-in which allowed the rest of the range to come more forward instead so probably similar things have happened here now too.
> 
> Soundstage wise it still seems it's a little more spacious sounding using low gain for some reason why I still prefer using it. Soundstage difference is greater than differences in percieved frequency balance at least.


 

 I agree in that the difference is less obvious, I use high gain mode by default because I find myself pushing the volume of both my Zune 120 and RoxClip+ to 18 and -3db respectively on max volume (purple) with my FXT90s. However, my ears believe that high-gain mode actually has less of a V curve compared to normal-gain mode. The difference was clear when I listened to MOS The Sound of Dubstep 3 last night. I found I had to use 4 increments of the EQ curve in high-gain vs 2 increments in normal-gain, to get the same sound.
   
  Another observation is that while the bass improvement is something akin to magic ( I used a variety of crappy earphones using the RoxClip+ as a source to see what kind of improvement there is), the unit does not enhance sub-bass.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





musicholic said:


> When they ships, do they email you a notification?
> 
> I have ordered it since December 24th last year, but until now (Jan 11), I didn't receive any news. They said they're backordered until Jan 9?


 


  Send them an email and they will reply to it. I got no mail from them either until i emailed them asking. They told me it would be sent out the next week (and it was) and i've had it for a week now.


----------



## Arnotts

Quote: 





pasan said:


> I agree in that the difference is less obvious, I use high gain mode by default because I find myself pushing the volume of both my Zune 120 and RoxClip+ to 18 and -3db respectively on max volume (purple) with my FXT90s. However, my ears believe that high-gain mode actually has less of a V curve compared to normal-gain mode. The difference was clear when I listened to MOS The Sound of Dubstep 3 last night. I found I had to use 4 increments of the EQ curve in high-gain vs 2 increments in normal-gain, to get the same sound.
> 
> Another observation is that while the bass improvement is something akin to magic ( I used a variety of crappy earphones using the RoxClip+ as a source to see what kind of improvement there is), the unit does not enhance sub-bass.


 

 I wholeheartedly disagree with the comment about not ehancing sub-bass. Well if you mean it doesn't change sub bass at all - because even just few steps up in the contour profile on my Ultrasone Pro 750's make Phaeleh (a dubstep artist that focusses on sub bass) tracks absolutely rumble. There was sub bass presence before, and it was good, but the quantity of sub bass increases without a doubt.
   
  Just a side note, there's a slight hiss with the Ultrasone's in high gain mode while it's charging from the USB port of my PC. It's not there in low gain mode. The ZO quickstart guide does say that if you experience any noise while charging, you can fix it by using a USB wall adapter instead of your PC to charge though.


----------



## MusicHolic

Thanks for the suggestion. I had emailed them just now and waiting for their reply...
   
  For information, now their "backordered" tag had been taken down in their order pages... If you want to buy it, now is the time (before they went out of stock again)... I might got my shipping notice soon


----------



## b33r

I just got my ZO2 v3 in the mail yesterday after sending it back for RMA. I'm currently using it with and iPod Touch and the DBA-02, and I was quite surprised when I did a before and after ZO comparison. With the ZO it seems like the soundstage of the DBA-02 is significantly reduced. I also can't hear the finer details like I can un-amped. Anyone have any thoughts on this? I'm trying to burn it in now to see if the soundstage improves.
   
  Another thing I forgot to mention, I'm using it on high gain mode as my LOD cable has become faulty.


----------



## kenman345

You need to get a LOD if that's how you feel. I honestly can't stand how my ZO2.3 sounds when using Headphone out on my iPod. I find it just doesn't do the trick for me. Burn in may help, but considering that FiiO has some cheap LOD's you should definitely try picking one up and seeing if it helps, I know I prefer it. 
   
  Also, I'm waiting to post my impression of the product, as I initially wrote an early impression being one of the first to receive the new revision, and now that I've had plenty of burn in and use, I am waiting on my recabled D2000s to arrive with a new LOD so I can see how the ZO2.3 performs on yet another type of setup, being that the cables are going to be much higher quality and I should be able to take full advantage of the ZO2.3's bass boost and sound processing.
   
  Quote: 





b33r said:


> I just got my ZO2 v3 in the mail yesterday after sending it back for RMA. I'm currently using it with and iPod Touch and the DBA-02, and I was quite surprised when I did a before and after ZO comparison. With the ZO it seems like the soundstage of the DBA-02 is significantly reduced. I also can't hear the finer details like I can un-amped. Anyone have any thoughts on this? I'm trying to burn it in now to see if the soundstage improves.
> 
> Another thing I forgot to mention, I'm using it on high gain mode as my LOD cable has become faulty.


----------



## b33r

Yeah, my Fiio L3 still works, but it takes a bit of fiddling to get it to work. I'll probably have to order a new one. Another thing I noticed, when I use the headphone out, there's a large drop in volume. I have to set the volume on my iPod close to max in order to get a usable volume. When I use a LOD instead, I can switch to low gain and have lots of volume to spare. Strange.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





b33r said:


> Yeah, my Fiio L3 still works, but it takes a bit of fiddling to get it to work. I'll probably have to order a new one. Another thing I noticed, when I use the headphone out, there's a large drop in volume. I have to set the volume on my iPod close to max in order to get a usable volume. When I use a LOD instead, I can switch to low gain and have lots of volume to spare. Strange.


 

 When you're using headphone out, you are using high gain, correct?


----------



## b33r

Yup. When I plug it in on high gain mode, I have to set the volume on my iPod pretty high because it's too soft. When I remove the ZO from the setup, the volume comes back and I have to turn it down.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





b33r said:


> Yup. When I plug it in on high gain mode, I have to set the volume on my iPod pretty high because it's too soft. When I remove the ZO from the setup, the volume comes back and I have to turn it down.


 

 Are you sure it's really in high gain, the volume should glow with a pink color when it's in high gain, takes like 3 - 5 secs when holding down volume control+ when it's at the highest low gain volume level (purple) and should add a big boost in volume.


----------



## b33r

Ah now I see. I always thought that it goes into high gain mode once the blue turns to purple. I didn't realize that it was still in low gain mode. That explains my issue with the volume, thanks! I'm gonna let it burn in for some time, hopefully the soundstage improves.


----------



## roycantos

using westone 4 and sansa clip+ rockbox the bass effect significantly improved but somehow the soundstage is reduced in high and low gain.


----------



## kenman345

Try ordering the FiiO L1 instead then. I have the L1 and L3. I had the same type of issue from day one with the L3, the L1 has been perfect since the day I got it though. I have no idea why this is, but if you are having a similar issue, then you should try the L1
  Quote: 





b33r said:


> Yeah, my Fiio L3 still works, but it takes a bit of fiddling to get it to work. I'll probably have to order a new one. Another thing I noticed, when I use the headphone out, there's a large drop in volume. I have to set the volume on my iPod close to max in order to get a usable volume. When I use a LOD instead, I can switch to low gain and have lots of volume to spare. Strange.


----------



## pasan

Quote: 





arnotts said:


> I wholeheartedly disagree with the comment about not ehancing sub-bass. Well if you mean it doesn't change sub bass at all - because even just few steps up in the contour profile on my Ultrasone Pro 750's make Phaeleh (a dubstep artist that focusses on sub bass) tracks absolutely rumble. There was sub bass presence before, and it was good, but the quantity of sub bass increases without a doubt.
> 
> Just a side note, there's a slight hiss with the Ultrasone's in high gain mode while it's charging from the USB port of my PC. It's not there in low gain mode. The ZO quickstart guide does say that if you experience any noise while charging, you can fix it by using a USB wall adapter instead of your PC to charge though.


 

 Could you recommend a few tracks by Phaeleh I could listen to, to figure out the sub bass?


----------



## Arnotts

Sure thing.
   
  Phaeleh - The Cold In You
  Phaeleh - Reconcile
  Phaeleh - Memories
  Phaeleh - Think About It
   
  I'll embed a couple of them from youtube.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

For me it's like the higher I go on the bass the more it starts to vibrate my cheeks especially in the first embedded video.  I can really feel this massive subbass tickling my ears. 18" subs would love this very slow one note bass.


----------



## Sneakily

Damn I am really intrigued from this thread can't wait till I get mine it was ordered like the December 12th and still hasn't been shipped ;/


----------



## Ryzir

I ordered mine in December and emailed them yesterday and got this response:
   
   


> Thank you for contacting me regarding your ZO2 order.
> 
> As mentioned in my email we will start shipping backorders in the second week of January. We have received our new stock and have completed our quality checks on the boards. All has checked out, and we will be shipping your unit no later than Jan. 13th.
> 
> Again, you will receive a Paypal notice, with a tracking number, when your unit does ship.


 
   

  I still haven't received a Paypal notice with tracking number


----------



## phrosty

Quote: 





ryzir said:


> I ordered mine in December and emailed them yesterday and got this response:
> 
> I still haven't received a Paypal notice with tracking number


 

 Same, but I haven't emailed them yet. I'd hoped to see it shipped out before Friday. Oh well.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

It's interesting how much "synergy" comes into play when testing ZO1, ZO2.1 and ZO2.3 with my different headphones. For example Sony XB500 works really well with ZO2.3 in low gain and pretty good with ZO1 too especially but is quite poor match with ZO2.1. Panasonic HTF600 just have the best synergy with ZO2.1 for some reason and M-Audio Q40 greatly prefers ZO2.3. There can be quite some differences especially regarding bass response and soundstage especially but also overall forwardness of mids/highs depending on the combo and I can't see any patterns, it just varies for the headphone tested. It's almost as if I want to start using my XB500 with EQ settings applied again with ZO2.3 cuz it works so well with it and I only have to use like 38% volume in low gain with this headphone.


----------



## b33r

Well I've burned mine in for about 10 hours now, and I'm not seeing any improvement. I just cannot understand the tremendous reduction in soundstage. The difference is like night and day. When I'm listening with my DBA-02 only, I can hear everything just fine, sounds coming in from the left and right just like they should, soundstage is nice and airy. Once I plug in the ZO, everything gets compressed into the middle. All the finer details that I used to hear from the left and right get pushed to the back where I can no longer distinguish clearly, and the DBA-02's sparkle disappears. I've tried everything from lowering the setting to the minimum, LOD cable on low-gain setting, headphone out on high-gain, nothing seems to work. I tested it with my brother's UETF10 as well, and got the exact same result. I can't remember whether it was like this before I sent it back to digiZoid for the revision as I had only had it for a week until I learnt about the recall.
   
  Is anyone else experiencing this? Or could my unit be a lemon?


----------



## dfkt

Does anyone notice the ZO 2.3's housing being "microphonic"? When I tap it, I hear the sound in my IEMs.


----------



## F900EX

I never tried it until now, but yes. When you tab it you can hear it the tab in the earphone.  It's more noticeable at the top of the ZO than towards the bottom of it.
   
  b33r, sadly I think you are right.  Any headphone that is known for excellent sound stage, clarity and "sparkle" that I have, using the ZO2.3 it tends to get muddy damped out sound.  Very hard to explain but, after a few hours of using the ZO2. It seemed to open up, I am hoping the same happens with the 2.3, but after few hours of usage, I cannot tell any difference.


----------



## Varley

@dfkt, ha yea, funny you should say that, I just thought it was my Miracles, but it does it with every IEM, not bothersome though really -
   
  Ive been finding myself using the first 3 contour gain settings with my LOD, very petty, but with the LOD and using the Zo's volume, there's a significant increase between the first volume and the second, with either being slightly too quiet or loud - sometimes its track based though, so not a massive annoyance.
   
  Overall I'm enjoying the Zo very much


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Does anyone notice the ZO 2.3's housing being "microphonic"? When I tap it, I hear the sound in my IEMs.


 


  I've noticed it with my M-80s as well and it also seems to make a high pitched sound in my pocket or in my hand while touching the back (without the light). Electrical tape could fix that couldn't it?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Not noticable with my headphones at least. 
   
  Hmm, I'm quite torn between ZO2.1 and 2.3 depending on headphone I use etc. I like how 2.3 is completely silent while with 2.1 I get plenty of electrical noise picked up as well with some of the headphones from the onboard source. With Q40 that aren't very sensitive it's silent with 2.1 as well though. If I had 2.1 and hadn't any issues with hiss or needed to use LOD I wouldn't recommend to swap for 2.3 for sure.


----------



## treal512

Quote:


b33r said:


> Well I've burned mine in for about 10 hours now, and I'm not seeing any improvement. I just cannot understand the tremendous reduction in soundstage. The difference is like night and day. When I'm listening with my DBA-02 only, I can hear everything just fine, sounds coming in from the left and right just like they should, soundstage is nice and airy. Once I plug in the ZO, everything gets compressed into the middle. All the finer details that I used to hear from the left and right get pushed to the back where I can no longer distinguish clearly, and the DBA-02's sparkle disappears. I've tried everything from lowering the setting to the minimum, LOD cable on low-gain setting, headphone out on high-gain, nothing seems to work. I tested it with my brother's UETF10 as well, and got the exact same result. I can't remember whether it was like this before I sent it back to digiZoid for the revision as I had only had it for a week until I learnt about the recall.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this? Or could my unit be a lemon?


 

 This is my initial experience with the unit (v2.3) as well. I have not tried it with different IEMs, but my W4s become muffled (lose attack, clarity, and air) when I hook up the ZO on any setting (H/L gain & H/L boost). With that said, I have a few comments: One, I'm willing to give this device some time to see if the sound gets better. Two, with electronic or bass fun music, the ZO is almost a must. It's like digiZoid's advertising implies: A subwoofer shows up to the party with the ZO. But unless the sound quality improves or the veil lifts, my ZO is going to be used with very few genres.


----------



## pasan

I can't say much for synergy with 'phones, but as far as synergy with sources go, when hooked up to a Zune 120 (and I'm guessing any Zune) it's pretty much akin to what Carroll Shelby did for the AC Ace.


----------



## gaspir324

The same with IE80 (2.2). I won't be using ZO with them, because they are fun to listen anyways. But when I'm home and put them aside and take my 1000s....


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I think I'm starting to prefer the ZO2.1 a bit more sound-wise. It's hard to instantly tell the difference but after having used ZO2.3 and switched back to try use 2.1 for a while I think the soundstage is slightly less crammed in towards center on 2.1.


----------



## Jae304

Got my RMA number but never sent in my ZO2.1 due to all this talk of reduced soundstage on the 2.3.  I use my ZO2 while gaming and have always been impressed at how it didn't ruin the sound stage despite adding so much body and heft to the sound.  I'd hate to sacrifice sound stage for minor hiss removal.  Mine isn't bad at all now so I may just continue to live with it.  
   
  RPG, you wouldn't happen to be a gamer as well?? I need some impressions in that area!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





jae304 said:


> Got my RMA number but never sent in my ZO2.1 due to all this talk of reduced soundstage on the 2.3.  I use my ZO2 while gaming and have always been impressed at how it didn't ruin the sound stage despite adding so much body and heft to the sound.  I'd hate to sacrifice sound stage for minor hiss removal.  Mine isn't bad at all now so I may just continue to live with it.
> 
> RPG, you wouldn't happen to be a gamer as well?? I need some impressions in that area!


 

 Well the only game which I've been stuck for years with due to my addiction is UT3 which I'm very good at (90%+ of the time at top spot in all game modes), I don't think the soundstage difference is that drastic between ZO2.1 and 2.3 at all, otherwise I'd had been quick to point that out earlier. However for me 2.3 seems to perform better with low gain as far as soundstage goes, in high gain it does seem like a step back.


----------



## roycantos

This is what i'm also experiencing using clip+ rockbox, westone 4, and Z02.3, the soundstage is greatly reduced both in High gain and Lowgain.
   

  
  Quote: 





b33r said:


> Well I've burned mine in for about 10 hours now, and I'm not seeing any improvement. I just cannot understand the tremendous reduction in soundstage. The difference is like night and day. When I'm listening with my DBA-02 only, I can hear everything just fine, sounds coming in from the left and right just like they should, soundstage is nice and airy. Once I plug in the ZO, everything gets compressed into the middle. All the finer details that I used to hear from the left and right get pushed to the back where I can no longer distinguish clearly, and the DBA-02's sparkle disappears. I've tried everything from lowering the setting to the minimum, LOD cable on low-gain setting, headphone out on high-gain, nothing seems to work. I tested it with my brother's UETF10 as well, and got the exact same result. I can't remember whether it was like this before I sent it back to digiZoid for the revision as I had only had it for a week until I learnt about the recall.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this? Or could my unit be a lemon?


----------



## PANGES

I just received my ZO2.3 the other day, but have yet to even listen to it. Hopefully I'll have some time tonight to test it out.


----------



## Arnotts

ZO2.3 with the DT880 250 ohms is a fantastic pairing. I prefer the way it sounds with the DT880's than with my Ultrasone Pro 750's - but then I think the DT880's are a better headphone that just sound even more amazing with more bass quantity.


----------



## Vuk33

Quote: 





b33r said:


> Well I've burned mine in for about 10 hours now, and I'm not seeing any improvement. I just cannot understand the tremendous reduction in soundstage. The difference is like night and day. When I'm listening with my DBA-02 only, I can hear everything just fine, sounds coming in from the left and right just like they should, soundstage is nice and airy. Once I plug in the ZO, everything gets compressed into the middle. All the finer details that I used to hear from the left and right get pushed to the back where I can no longer distinguish clearly, and the DBA-02's sparkle disappears. I've tried everything from lowering the setting to the minimum, LOD cable on low-gain setting, headphone out on high-gain, nothing seems to work. I tested it with my brother's UETF10 as well, and got the exact same result. I can't remember whether it was like this before I sent it back to digiZoid for the revision as I had only had it for a week until I learnt about the recall.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this? Or could my unit be a lemon?


 

 +1
   
  I just received my zo2 and it also seems like some detail is missing. Maybe they just dont pair well with ultrasone? Im using mine with the pro 900 and have the exact same issues. Also when turning the contour settings toward max level (between orange and red) the sound becomes incredibly distorted. Is this normal or will it go away with burn-in??


----------



## Arnotts

Have you turned off all EQ? I can go all the way to red on my Pro 750's, Aktimate Mini speakers and DT880's and not hear any distortion. I prefer to stick in between green and yellow though.
   
  EDIT: Loudness of the DT880 250 is just fine. I set the ZO2.3 to high gain, my Xonar Essence STX to 15 and Foobar2000 to either max or a few dB lower. Lots of room to go higher. I'm using the RCA outs on the Xonar into 3.5mm for the ZO, then use the headphone out on the ZO for the DT880's. I use speaker mode when I want to use the ZO, so it means with this setup I can't use Dolby Headphone, but I don't mind, when I want to play games I don't want that much bass anyway.


----------



## Vuk33

Ya all eq is off. People have told me the distortion is caused by not enough power or amplification thats why we see people double amping their zo2's. What source are you using? Im going from my iphone 4 to zo2 to pro 900 and anything past yellow contour is crazy distortion.
   
  edit: Just saw your edit but ya I guess this is caused by the iphone? Idk... anyone else have this problem when using their iphone as the source??


----------



## Arnotts

The ZO is capable of driving headphones pretty well AFAIK. On Anythingbutipod one of the reviewers was saying it can drive the HD650's. It could be the iphone, is it possible for you to switch up sources to a PC, AV receiver or anything?
   
  It could be a problem with the unit itself, but hopefully not.


----------



## pasan

Quote: 





arnotts said:


> Have you turned off all EQ? I can go all the way to red on my Pro 750's, Aktimate Mini speakers and DT880's and not hear any distortion. I prefer to stick in between green and yellow though.
> 
> EDIT: Loudness of the DT880 250 is just fine. I set the ZO2.3 to high gain, my Xonar Essence STX to 15 and Foobar2000 to either max or a few dB lower. Lots of room to go higher. I'm using the RCA outs on the Xonar into 3.5mm for the ZO, then use the headphone out on the ZO for the DT880's. I use speaker mode when I want to use the ZO, so it means with this setup I can't use Dolby Headphone, but I don't mind, when I want to play games I don't want that much bass anyway.


 


  Great, that means I know I won't regret buying a pair of DT880 Pros (250 Premium just seems a little much at $100 extra).


----------



## Vuk33

Unfortunately it seems like the zo2 by itself cannot power the pro 900s out of an iphone. I have a LOD coming tomorrow so well see if that helps any. I tried it again with my triplefi10 and the distortion is gone, this is what I expected when I first tried the zo2, It really does make the triplefi10 sound good.


----------



## Arnotts

Are you actually using high gain mode? Remember the light turns PINK in high gain mode, not purple. Rotate the switch up and hold it for about 5 seconds and it'll turn pink. I don't mean to make you sound stupid or anything, but it's been an easy mistake people have made in the past!


----------



## Vuk33

Haha ya Im positive its in pink. That was the first thing I checked, I guess theres just not enough juice for the ultrasones. With them id have to turn the volume up to about 8/10 but with the triplefi I only need less than 1/2 volume.


----------



## Arnotts

Hmm. That doesn't make sense to me since the Pro 750's should actually be slightly harder to drive than the Pro 900's. My Pro 750's can go to red without any distortion, although there's too much bass.
   
  I hope it's not a defect with yours :O


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





vuk33 said:


> Haha ya Im positive its in pink. That was the first thing I checked, I guess theres just not enough juice for the ultrasones. With them id have to turn the volume up to about 8/10 but with the triplefi I only need less than 1/2 volume.


 

 Sounds like you're in low gain then, either high gain isn't working for you or you haven't waited long enough for it to turn pink. It should first be blue light then turn purple when it gets to the highest level in low gain and then if you then hold down for like 4-5 secs it should turn to pink where the volume should recieve a huge boost. Out of my Realtek HD onboard the volume difference between low and high using my Q40 headphones (64 ohm) in low gain I'm at like 53% volume and in high gain at 15% and keeping it at 53% in high gain would really be scaringly loud, already at say 20% in high gain I'm at very uncomfortable levels. Without ZO2 I'd use aprox 42~45% vol for that headphone.
   
  Just saying the difference between low and high gain should be unmistakingly high, if you're not experiencing any difference when the color changes it certainly isn't working for you.


----------



## Vuk33

Theres definitely a difference and I know im in high gain. Purple is low gain at max volume pink is high gain. Ive been in pink this whole time, It seems theres a problem with my amplification but untill someone else tries using the zo2 with full sized headphones out of an iphone or ipod I wont know for sure.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





vuk33 said:


> Theres definitely a difference and I know im in high gain. Purple is low gain at max volume pink is high gain. Ive been in pink this whole time, It seems theres a problem with my amplification but untill someone else tries using the zo2 with full sized headphones out of an iphone or ipod I wont know for sure.


 
   
  Well an iPod surely can't be that much worse than a integrated Realtek onboard sound chip!


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





vuk33 said:


> Theres definitely a difference and I know im in high gain. Purple is low gain at max volume pink is high gain. Ive been in pink this whole time, It seems theres a problem with my amplification but untill someone else tries using the zo2 with full sized headphones out of an iphone or ipod I wont know for sure.


 


  I have an iPhone 4 and multiple generations of iPod. I can use them at about 65% volume and full sized headphones and it's honestly an uncomfortable volume level when in high gain mode! Please make sure your battery is fully charged, take it out of high gain mode, and put it back into high gain mode. This may solve your problem. When the battery indicator goes on, it automatically goes out of high gain and into low gain, but the lightbar stays pink. So you may think you're in high gain as per the lightbar color, but you may not be.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> This is my initial experience with the unit (v2.3) as well. I have not tried it with different IEMs, but my W4s become muffled (lose attack, clarity, and air) when I hook up the ZO on any setting (H/L gain & H/L boost). With that said, I have a few comments: One, I'm willing to give this device some time to see if the sound gets better. Two, with electronic or bass fun music, the ZO is almost a must. It's like digiZoid's advertising implies: A subwoofer shows up to the party with the ZO. But unless the sound quality improves or the veil lifts, my ZO is going to be used with very few genres.


 


  As for those of you experiencing the soundstage reduction, we have been able to replicate your problem. It has to do with the plugs not being fully inserted into the ZO's jacks. Try using the supplied cables and see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## Varley

With my LOD I used to think it was plugged into the ZO all the way but it requires that little extra and you'll hear it 'click' -


----------



## Vuk33

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> I have an iPhone 4 and multiple generations of iPod. I can use them at about 65% volume and full sized headphones and it's honestly an uncomfortable volume level when in high gain mode! Please make sure your battery is fully charged, take it out of high gain mode, and put it back into high gain mode. This may solve your problem. When the battery indicator goes on, it automatically goes out of high gain and into low gain, but the lightbar stays pink. So you may think you're in high gain as per the lightbar color, but you may not be.


 


  Wow so I've been stuck in low gain this whole time, well that explains why it only worked well on earphones. Thanks for helping me out it seems that solved the problem. Distortion is gone as well.


----------



## F900EX

IMO I think it has to do with what type of Headphones you use, when it comes to lack of sound stage, clarity. Some work great, others not so. Thing is the ZO2 v1 never had this problem once you used it for a few days. Sadly I did the same and nothing changed, yes well aware of getting jacks fully in.  I am glad some people are happy with v3, I was not and because of that, I sold my 2 ZOs.  I hope down the road something else comes from DigiZoid I can buy, and I thank MizMoxie for all her hard work. 
   
  On to the next Amp. JDS C421.


----------



## MizMoxie

Just to let everyone know, we are going to take down the ZO2.3 replacement request form in 48 hours (so you have until Friday at midnight) to submit your request.


----------



## deviusdragger

What request form is this that your talking about?


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





deviusdragger said:


> What request form is this that your talking about?


 


  If you have a ZO 2.1 or 2.2, you can send it in for an RMA to get upgraded to a ZO2.3.


----------



## AxelCloris

Got my confirmation email this morning that mine has been shipped and should get here on Sat. Huzzah!


----------



## Kazekeil

Got V-Moda M80s for Christmas. A cowon Q5W in yesterday(amazing btw) and I'm thinking this will top off my needs. The other M80 owner in this thread, please elaborate or post more impressions


----------



## Dodgercat

It is a truly remarkable revolutionary product, not evolutionary, but one of the few products that comes arround every ten years or so that is in fact REVEOLUTIONARY. Listening to a track, connected to the zoid, then un connected, you would think that you were actually listening to two differenct tracks....Only two slight disadvantages, sometimes, you can hear a mild hiss, and I do wish it were just a little bit more powerful, I get so excited listening to it with my M-50, that I keep turning it up, and you do readh an overload point where you are begging for more, but the sound starts to fall apart and crackle, - this is at ultra high - probably " unsafe levels " But the other 95 % of the time, it esentialy doubles the dollar value of the headphone you have on - makes a 4 150 SOUND LIKE A $ 300, AND SO ON......You will be truly amazed. Only thing I wish were actually changed, is the accompanying connector wires could have a better strain relief on them as the unit is intended to be portable, and should have a more durable set of connectors.
   
  Alex


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





kazekeil said:


> Got V-Moda M80s for Christmas. A cowon Q5W in yesterday(amazing btw) and I'm thinking this will top off my needs. The other M80 owner in this thread, please elaborate or post more impressions


 


  With my M-80s it gives enough bass for me between levels 2 and 4 depending what i'm listening for. It definitely boosts the bass and seems to make the whole thing sound a bit richer (i wouldn't know what to call it). I watched The Pacific with it all the way up and everytime it played thunder I had to take my headphones off before I realized it was from my headphones.


----------



## gaspir324

Is it just me, or does someone else use it on the highest bass level at all times?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





gaspir324 said:


> Is it just me, or does someone else use it on the highest bass level at all times?


 

 Probably just you. 
   
  With ZO2.3 in low gain which adds slightly less bass boost I'm at like yellow - orange range with Q40 headphones which is the highest I've used so far. With XB500 headphones with ZO1 I used only the 2nd from lowest level, HTF600 with ZO2.1 about 5th to 6th level (yellow or the step before it turns fully yellow).
   
  Well if I had less bassy headphones I would obviously use max though, maybe no bass boosted headphone to M50 or so in quantity headphones I'd imagine going to max. as I think for me aprox 12~13dB or so boost is what I want in bass. ZO I think adds depending on headphone/source etc a bit probably like 9~12dB boost. I can't imagine a XB500 user wanting to use max level though, then we'd be talking about like 25dB boost in bass response... wowza, Beats by Dre would suddenly seem bass neutral in comparision!


----------



## deviusdragger

As far as bass levels, i can only bump it up about 4 clicks when connected to my hd650's, then with bass heavy songs it starts to distort.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





deviusdragger said:


> As far as bass levels, i can only bump it up about 4 clicks when connected to my hd650's, then with bass heavy songs it starts to distort.


 
   
  I don't think it's the headphones, I can do max level with any headphones without distortion. I think it's more down to the source used and what volume level used on the source.
   
  Unless you got a piece of hair that is laying on the driver starting to vibrate enough to produce that annoying rattle sound as the bassresponse gets stronger. So many times I've got false alarmed of the headphone drivers have broken when it's just a piece of hair. >_< This is very common.


----------



## jNewbbie4

After a long wait, my Zo2 rev3 came in today. The sound is very nice, very impressive, definitely an upgrade from my Cmoy  But I have a small problem when using the Zo in low gain with Fiio L3 lod with my iPod, the sound get distorted. As in the Zo guide recommend, low gain should be used for lod while high gain is for headphone out. The Zo work nice with the second config even though the lowest volume level is still a bit too high for my taste. I wonder have anyone experienced a same problem as mine? My L3 lod is working fine with the Cmoy though.
   
  Btw, it seems like the color for my Zo's high gain mode is purple (fixed purple, can only adjust volume via the player) and low gain mode is blue (get dimmer for lower volume).
 Thank you very much,


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





jnewbbie4 said:


> After a long wait, my Zo2 rev3 came in today. The sound is very nice, very impressive, definitely an upgrade from my Cmoy  But I have a small problem when using the Zo in low gain with Fiio L3 lod with my iPod, the sound get distorted. As in the Zo guide recommend, low gain should be used for lod while high gain is for headphone out. The Zo work nice with the second config even though the lowest volume level is still a bit too high for my taste. I wonder have anyone experienced a same problem as mine? My L3 lod is working fine with the Cmoy though.
> 
> Btw, it seems like the color for my Zo's high gain mode is purple (fixed purple, can only adjust volume via the player) and low gain mode is blue (get dimmer for lower volume).
> Thank you very much,


 


  I've heard some other person reporting distortion when using a FiiO L3 but not with a L1 for some reason, could be some incompability with that particular cable. 
   
  Second about the volume/gain. Pink = high gain, purple is the max volume level in low gain. If holding down vol+ for like 4-5 secs while at the max vol level (purple) in low gain it should turn pink and you get to high gain and you get a BIG boost in volume but high gain should only be used if you're plugging into the headphone jack though. Or did you mean that you get the volume boost of high gain and it's just the LED that doesn't change perhaps?
   
  Anyway read the quickstart guide if you haven't it says everything you need to know there.


----------



## jNewbbie4

Yes, it could be some problem with L3, shame since there're plenty of L3 user out there considering this price range.
   
  And you are right about the low/high gain LED, i just didnt hold the vol control long enough to enter high gain. Maybe I will order a L1 lod to test it again. Thank you for your reply btw.
   
   
  P/s: I've seen the L9 lod from Fiio, has anyone successfully used it with the Zo?


----------



## shotgunshane

Make sure the L3 is firmly and fully snapped into the zo. I read earlier where not fully connected cables were causing distortion. There's no reason It should be incompatible.


----------



## jNewbbie4

I'm sure it's fully attached to the Zo (a small click sound) and every EQ settings is turned off. 
  Thank you for your reply anyway


----------



## AxelCloris

Mine came in the other day, and mine too distorts sound when I use the L3. Works fine when I use the aux cable that was included. I'm going to end up getting a different LOD to test this issue to see if it is in fact the L3 or something else.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





axelcloris said:


> Mine came in the other day, and mine too distorts sound when I use the L3. Works fine when I use the aux cable that was included. I'm going to end up getting a different LOD to test this issue to see if it is in fact the L3 or something else.


 

 I'm fairly sure I've read about some user here in some of the threads concerning ZO having both a L3 and L1 and that it worked fine with L1 but distorted L3 but I'm not 100% sure, tried digging after that post but can't find it.
   
   
*EDIT:* Found it! Page 2, post 26:
   


kenman345 said:


> Try ordering the FiiO L1 instead then. I have the L1 and L3. I had the same type of issue from day one with the L3, the L1 has been perfect since the day I got it though. I have no idea why this is, but if you are having a similar issue, then you should try the L1


 
   
  So it appears there's some compatibility issues with FiiO L3. I could add this info to the OP.
   
   
  Also don't forget you can send feedback to them to this email address for quirks or suggestions you may have what you like to see changed in future versions.
   
*Feedback and suggestions*
  feedback@digizoid.com


----------



## deviusdragger

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> I don't think it's the headphones, I can do max level with any headphones without distortion. I think it's more down to the source used and what volume level used on the source.
> 
> Unless you got a piece of hair that is laying on the driver starting to vibrate enough to produce that annoying rattle sound as the bassresponse gets stronger. So many times I've got false alarmed of the headphone drivers have broken when it's just a piece of hair. >_< This is very common.


 


  Im running an l9 LOD into the zo2 and running high gain into my hd650's. I can put the volume all the way up and hear it distort in some songs with the bass setting on the zo in the lowest settings. If i plug in my pro700mk2's with the bass setting all the way it freaking rocks my brain. I expected it to do that, since hd650 arent meant for heavy rocking out. Hence why i have my pro700's and m50's!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





deviusdragger said:


> Im running an l9 LOD into the zo2 and running high gain into my hd650's. I can put the volume all the way up and hear it distort in some songs with the bass setting on the zo in the lowest settings. If i plug in my pro700mk2's with the bass setting all the way it freaking rocks my brain. I expected it to do that, since hd650 arent meant for heavy rocking out. Hence why i have my pro700's and m50's!


 
   
  Yea OK the higher volume on the source the easier it'll distort though, so yea if you're using some 300 ohm headphones it's gonna distort sooner without doubt. But if the HD650 were like 40 ohm or something it probably wouldn't.


----------



## gaspir324

Quote: 





jnewbbie4 said:


> Yes, it could be some problem with L3, shame since there're plenty of L3 user out there considering this price range.
> 
> And you are right about the low/high gain LED, i just didnt hold the vol control long enough to enter high gain. Maybe I will order a L1 lod to test it again. Thank you for your reply btw.
> 
> ...


 



 I have L9, no problems.
  But if I drive the volume all the way up on the ZO2.2 while using  HO it may distort due overdriving my phones.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Perhaps it would be a good thing for the jacks not to be "sinked-in" to increase compatibility, I have tried a few different stereo cables tho and it hasn't been any issues for me with HO-use though at least even if they happen to be thicker on the end than the encluded cable but yea what harm would it do to bring the jacks slightly more forward so they sit evenly with the plastic bracket I wonder, sure it might look less tidy if using the stereo cables that's meant for these kind of jacks but yea that's not too important IMO.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





deviusdragger said:


> Im running an l9 LOD into the zo2 and running high gain into my hd650's. I can put the volume all the way up and hear it distort in some songs with the bass setting on the zo in the lowest settings. If i plug in my pro700mk2's with the bass setting all the way it freaking rocks my brain. I expected it to do that, since hd650 arent meant for heavy rocking out. Hence why i have my pro700's and m50's!


 
   
  Wait...so you're using a LOD (line-out) AND high gain??? If so, that's why it's distorting!! You have to be in low gain (blue LightBar) when using a LOD!!


----------



## deviusdragger

Im sorry, i put that wrong. Im using the headphone jack into the zo2 in high gain. If i had the lineout plus high gain mode, i wouldnt be able to control the volume ;-p .


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Would be cool to see 2-stage amping in ZO3, I have a feeling that's why the battery life was even a little better in ZO2.1 and also the bass is even slightly more punchy especially.  I've been comparing ZO2.1 vs ZO2.3 a bit more and ZO2.1 can definitely add more bass and output volume is also slightly louder in high gain vs high gain comparision. With my Q40 headphones I have to set to like 18% volume and on ZO2.1 15% so I'd especially think it could drive headphones like HD650 (300 ohm) a little easier without necessary starting  distorting if it had similar setup as in ZO2.1.


----------



## jNewbbie4

Hi guy,
   
  The fiio L9 came in today and I cannot resist testing it out. The distortion is still there, surprise? It's much less authority but it's still there. At first I was like "What's the heck is going on, Am i that bad luck?", so i pull out my old iPod Nano (2nd generation) to test again and you know what? All the distortion is gone, just left this beautiful, clean, punchy, addictive music (yes, it works with both L3 and L9). My guess so far is maybe that's the iPod touch (2nd gen) is not fully compatible with the Zo in some way, not the Lod. I'm curious whether anyone out there with newer iPod model experiences the same problem as I'm planning to upgrade mine?


----------



## MusicHolic

I think it's also because Zo can't handle too high input power... My Zo also distorts a lot when paired with Dacport LX at full power (but my another amp can handle it just fine)... The distortion is gone when I lowered the the DAC volume...
   
  Using a lod means that the DAC goes at full power isn't it? Maybe they should increase input tolerance in the next Zo...
   
  When listening music with my Android phone and Zo, it's good since my phone DAC is not great technicality-wise to begin with... 
   
  But I don't really like Zo when listening music with Dacport LX... Although Zo cleared some grain / harshness in the music itself, some micro details is missing... It's like a noise reduction in photography (kinda hard to explain)... The top-end treble and lowest bass is also rolled off and the music sounds less transparent... But that's to be expected in this price range... They need to use higher quality audio components (means increased retail price) to solve this problem, so I can't really complain about Zo's technicality ability...
   
  On the other hand, it's completely different story when watching a movies and games. Now I can't do it without Zo... My headphones cup was never vibrating and rattling like that... Also more prat, dynamics, smoothness, funnier listening experience, blacker background (although I can hear hiss in high-gain mode (mine is 2.3))...
   
  I really likes Sound Vektor... The bass improvement is a lot better than any software bass enhancement (like SRS TruBass, Dolby Natural Bass, THX)


----------



## torrez15

Just ordered. Does this not come with a tracking #


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





musicholic said:


> I think it's also because Zo can't handle too high input power... My Zo also distorts a lot when paired with Dacport LX at full power (but my another amp can handle it just fine)... The distortion is gone when I lowered the the DAC volume...
> 
> Using a lod means that the DAC goes at full power isn't it? Maybe they should increase input tolerance in the next Zo...


 

  Yea I think you got an important point there, it seems very much related to input tolerance. If they can make improvements here it would be very beneficial for a lot of users.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





torrez15 said:


> Just ordered. Does this not come with a tracking #


 


  When I ordered mine I did not receive a tracking number until they actually shipped out and since that was during the back order it took a while. If they don't contact you within a day or two you should email them. Also keep your transaction ID (if you used paypal) handy.


----------



## Ryzir

I've been using my ZO2 for about a week now (~15 hours) and I'm really liking it. I'm using ipod classic 6g > Headphone Out > ZO2 High Gain (2-4 contour) > RE0. I've tried low gain mode with a Fiio L1 lod and it seems to bring out the mids too much and the contour steps seem bigger.
   
  Today while listening about 30min in the volume suddenly decreased and started getting lots of distortion. I've tried restarting the ZO2, ipod, unplugging all the connectors and plugging them back in. I switch to low gain mode and hooked up my lod and now at full volume (purple) i'm only getting what i use to get at about 50% volume. Distortion is still there but not quite as bad. Plugging the RE0 directly into the ipod and everything sounds fine there. Has anyone else had this happen? I was just sitting down with the ipod and ZO2 in my pocket when this happened. I just re-charged the ZO2 for the first time yesterday via computer usb. Tried plugging in the usb and nothing changed. Anything else I should try? 
   
  edit: Switched back to High Gain and mid song the volume suddenly jumped up a bit but everything sounds muffled. Distortion still there but a little less.
  edit2: Seems to be slowly returning to normal now. I was outside when this problem started. It's about 37 degrees outside but the ZO2 was in my pocket. This isn't the first time I've had it out in cold weather but I guess this time it got cold enough to have problems drawing enough power from the battery and now that I'm inside it's slowly warming back up again.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





ryzir said:


> I've been using my ZO2 for about a week now (~15 hours) and I'm really liking it. I'm using ipod classic 6g > Headphone Out > ZO2 High Gain (2-4 contour) > RE0. I've tried low gain mode with a Fiio L1 lod and it seems to bring out the mids too much and the contour steps seem bigger.
> 
> Today while listening about 30min in the volume suddenly decreased and started getting lots of distortion. I've tried restarting the ZO2, ipod, unplugging all the connectors and plugging them back in. I switch to low gain mode and hooked up my lod and now at full volume (purple) i'm only getting what i use to get at about 50% volume. Distortion is still there but not quite as bad. Plugging the RE0 directly into the ipod and everything sounds fine there. Has anyone else had this happen? I was just sitting down with the ipod and ZO2 in my pocket when this happened. I just re-charged the ZO2 for the first time yesterday via computer usb. Tried plugging in the usb and nothing changed. Anything else I should try?
> 
> ...


 

 You need to charge the battery. You should see a red LED in the LightBar blinking. That's the only reason the volume would suddenly decrease. Make sure you keep it on the charger for at least an hour.


----------



## Ryzir

The battery was fully charged the day before with maybe 1 hour usage after. It was the cold. Everything is working fine now and I didn't have to charge it after I had the problem. Next time I'll put the ZO2 inside my down jacket rather than my jeans pocket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  One other thing to note is that the Red LED in the light bar was not blinking when I had this problem.


----------



## jNewbbie4

Seem like Zo just suddenly hate iPod sometimes ) Oddly enough that I'm now really enjoy my Nano + Zo setup.
   
  Btw, a little off topic, what do you guys use to protect the Zo? Some kind of pouch or just an old sock like mine )


----------



## Posam

I've had mine run down out (or almost) three times now and the second time scarred me because the light wasn't coming on but the volume dropped. Worked this time though and yes the volume does not come back until leaving it plugged in for a few minutes.


----------



## MrNurse

Oh...I forgot to subscribe to this thread- no wonder.
   
  I'm new with amps since I've been only researching the E11 and ZO2 for about a month.
   
  I had a few questions if anyone has had both the E11 and ZO2:
   
   
  Now I'm wondering about the E11 vs. ZO2. My ZO2 takes a while to ship.

 The reason is that I have lots of bass; and even EQ'd it to more than I was happy with. Even crazier, I can even EQ my Clip+ to have even more. The only thing is that I think I'm pushing it over the limit, which is another thing I'm concerned with. See: http://www.head-fi.org/t/592742/did-i-destroy-the-right-side-driver-on-my-hfi-580-because-of-massive-bass
   
  My main questions were:
  1. Since I can get to the point of distortion bass-wise, do I even need the ZO2?
   
  2. Would the ZO2 it somehow make that distortion point even higher meaning I can squeeze out even more bass with the ZO2 w/o distortion? Or is the max bass limited on the driver/headphones?
   
  3. Would I blow my driver with that much bass?
   
  4. Is the sound quality noticeably better with the ZO2 over the E5 amp?
   
  5. Is the sound quality noticeably better with the E11 over the ZO2? Because if bass is limited to what the headphone driver can handle, then I should be going for sound quality over bass quantity.
   
  6. The E11 has 3 levels of bass boost. What setting on the E11 would the E5 with bass boost on be equal to?
   
  7. How is the battery life on the ZO2 vs. the E11?


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





ryzir said:


> The battery was fully charged the day before with maybe 1 hour usage after. It was the cold. Everything is working fine now and I didn't have to charge it after I had the problem. Next time I'll put the ZO2 inside my down jacket rather than my jeans pocket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  So we were curious last night, and decided to put some ZOs into the freezer to make some ZOcicles. =) The temp was way below 37 deg, and when we pulled them out, they worked beautifully! So I wonder what the difference is...??


----------



## Ryzir

Hmm, that is interesting. It has been working perfectly since the issue and still doesn't need to be recharged. I suppose it could have been a combination with the ipod also being cold. When I tested my RE0 directly into the ipod it had been inside for awhile. I'll see if I can replicate the problem within the next few days. I was outside today for about an hour using it (36 degrees) but I had it in my down coat this time.


----------



## RayleighSilvers

Would you guys recommend this paired with a sansa clip compared to a Cowon J3 on it's own with it's Jetaudio effects? I listen to j-pop/rock and K-pop (I.e a lot of synthesised sounds) and I'm contemplating between the 2.


----------



## dfkt

Clip + ZO sure is a very nice alternative to J3 + BBE Mach3Bass.


----------



## gaspir324

Quote: 





ryzir said:


> Hmm, that is interesting. It has been working perfectly since the issue and still doesn't need to be recharged. I suppose it could have been a combination with the ipod also being cold. When I tested my RE0 directly into the ipod it had been inside for awhile. I'll see if I can replicate the problem within the next few days. I was outside today for about an hour using it (36 degrees) but I had it in my down coat this time.


 


   
  If you mean farenheit it shouldn't be a problem. I've used my ZO for 30 mins in -15 C with no problems.


----------



## Ryzir

Something happened to make my ZO2 lose volume and become distorted. The only thing I can think of was the cold weather. It was a rainy day (humid) but I wasn't in the rain. After being inside for about 30min it fixed itself. I did not charge it and I have been listening to it for about 5hours since with no problems.


----------



## RayleighSilvers

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Clip + ZO sure is a very nice alternative to J3 + BBE Mach3Bass.


 


  The J3's have more options though, like bbe Headphone etc, whereas Digizoid only has one variable. I'll try and get both and eventually return one but some opinions from experienced users would be useful. I've read your review of the DO1 dfkt, when you said you preferred the digizoid compared to bbe did you mean just the Mach3bass or did you mean the whole bbe settings.


----------



## Ryzir

32 and sunny today. Outside for about an hour with my ipod and ZO2 with no problems. I didn't have the ZO2 or ipod in any pocket just outside in the cold. I have no idea what could have cause the problem I experienced. Hopefully it was just some weird anomaly and not something wrong with my ZO2.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





ryzir said:


> 32 and sunny today. Outside for about an hour with my ipod and ZO2 with no problems. I didn't have the ZO2 or ipod in any pocket just outside in the cold. I have no idea what could have cause the problem I experienced. Hopefully it was just some weird anomaly and not something wrong with my ZO2.


 


  I'm pretty sure your ZO is fine, but if it happens again, make sure to document *exactly* what happens and let me know. That way, we can try and duplicate the incident.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





rayleighsilvers said:


> The J3's have more options though, like bbe Headphone etc, whereas Digizoid only has one variable. I'll try and get both and eventually return one but some opinions from experienced users would be useful. I've read your review of the DO1 dfkt, when you said you preferred the digizoid compared to bbe did you mean just the Mach3bass or did you mean the whole bbe settings.


 


  I prefer the original ZO to the sonicmaxpro app for my iPhone that has all the bbe settings.


----------



## RayleighSilvers

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I prefer the original ZO to the sonicmaxpro app for my iPhone that has all the bbe settings.


 


  lol Another comment swaying me away from the cowon and towards the ZO2. Hopefully they'll get back into stock.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





rayleighsilvers said:


> lol Another comment swaying me away from the cowon and towards the ZO2. Hopefully they'll get back into stock.


 


  We have stock readily available!


----------



## RayleighSilvers

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> We have stock readily available!


 


  Not in England 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. AdvanceMp3players.co.uk is the only site selling them and they are out of stock. I e-mailed someone from your site and they said that Amp3 have ordered more stock. I've tried contacting Amp3 themselves and have received no reply.


----------



## MrNurse

Quote: 





rayleighsilvers said:


> lol Another comment swaying me away from the cowon and towards the ZO2. Hopefully they'll get back into stock.


 


  Aren't the ZO2s ini stock? I think it was only backordered until the 9th. I ordered mine around the 24th and I'm just waiting until they ship it to me.


----------



## eclein

Hey I have a Cowon D3 coming and was going to get a ZO also, would they make a good match or am I duplicating many features that I can get already on a D3?
  I've been reading the website and find it interesting but you head-fi guys know the real skinny so what is it????


----------



## RayleighSilvers

Quote: 





mrnurse said:


> Aren't the ZO2s ini stock? I think it was only backordered until the 9th. I ordered mine around the 24th and I'm just waiting until they ship it to me.


 


  Not in England


----------



## phrosty

In the middle of reviewing the ZO 2.3, and today was IEM listening day. Man, my Etymotic ER-6i are not happy on the ZO. Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





phrosty said:


> In the middle of reviewing the ZO 2.3, and today was IEM listening day. Man, my Etymotic ER-6i are not happy on the ZO. Anyone else have this experience?


 


  Don't have IEMs but I presume it's in low gain mode (blue bar) otherwise it won't really work out.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I suppose no1 here has experience with BeyerDynamic DT990 PRO 250 ohm + ZO or any other BeyerDynamic 250 ohm headphones (pretty all of them has the listed spec as 96dB sensitivity too). I'm worried how it'll handle this 250 ohm headphone (distortion-wise) and how high you have to increase the volume on the source, for what it's worth I also have the ZO2.1 which seems to be slightly more powerful than ZO2.3 too.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





rayleighsilvers said:


> The J3's have more options though, like bbe Headphone etc, whereas Digizoid only has one variable. I'll try and get both and eventually return one but some opinions from experienced users would be useful. I've read your review of the DO1 dfkt, when you said you preferred the digizoid compared to bbe did you mean just the Mach3bass or did you mean the whole bbe settings.


 

 Sure, the whole BBE bundle gives a lot more options - I only meant the Mach3Bass option compared to the ZO's bass. Phones that I prefer with tweaked treble (like the IE8 and such) sure benefit a lot from BBE ViVA or BBE Headphone, while the ZO of course only would affect their bass regions.


----------



## Ryzir

Quote: 





posam said:


> Don't have IEMs but I presume it's in low gain mode (blue bar) otherwise it won't really work out.


 

 I prefer my RE0 in High Gain mode over Low Gain. Low Gain brings out the mids too much for my taste and the contour steps seem to be bigger especially between 2 and 3.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





ryzir said:


> I prefer my RE0 in High Gain mode over Low Gain. Low Gain brings out the mids too much for my taste and the contour steps seem to be bigger especially between 2 and 3.


 

 Glad I'm not the only one hearing the same but that's why I preferred low gain as I like forward sounding mids (I thought high gain sounded a little more V-shaped than not using ZO and with low gain roughly the same balance). Do you notice any difference regarding soundstage, I think soundstage is a little bit better in low gain too.


----------



## RayleighSilvers

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Sure, the whole BBE bundle gives a lot more options - I only meant the Mach3Bass option compared to the ZO's bass. Phones that I prefer with tweaked treble (like the IE8 and such) sure benefit a lot from BBE ViVA or BBE Headphone, while the ZO of course only would affect their bass regions.


 


  If you personally had to choose between the digizoid and whole bbe+ effects which would you choose?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I remember in ZO2.1 thread when I first recieved the ZO2.1 I thought it sounded best when using max volume on ZO when using headphone out jack but when trying ZO2.1 atm and listening with a more middle-lvl atm I'm definitely not hearing any decrease in sound quality vs maxed volume which is very common for lower cost amps at lower volume levels, I'm fairly sure it had slightly decreased dynamic range back then but I'm definitely not noticing that now. Must have been a question of burn-in issue back then. Using atm 28% on the source and somewhere in the middle of vol on ZO2.1 and it sounds at least as good as when using max level on ZO2.1 and 14% on the source.
   
  MizMoxie> Do you still check the feedback received to the feedback@digizoid.com email. I'm unsure whether to post suggestions here or send email. As for ZO3 I'd really only have these wishes:
   
  - Amp config based on ZO2.1. I like the sound of this amp config a little more (very impressive for a $100 amp, easily surpassing that price point), sounds slightly better to my ears at least. It also seems to bring slightly better battery life.
  - High/low gain switching separated from the volume (mode) switching so you could also adjust the volume in high gain for increased compatibility. (HO-use)
  - The jacks to be on-level with the outer bracket for compability increase (very important IMO, ZO1 had them pretty much on the same level as the bracket)
  + ofc that rumored "full-range" SmartVektor tech


----------



## RayleighSilvers

May I also add
   
  -Volume control on the device itself, rather than an inline one.
   
  The ZO3 is not coming out anytime soon is it? I really want to get the ZO2 but I don't want it to be out of date within a few months.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





rayleighsilvers said:


> The ZO3 is not coming out anytime soon is it? I really want to get the ZO2 but I don't want it to be out of date within a few months.


 

 I have a feeling they won't rush out a new version out too soon this time with the problems with ZO2 launch. It's a shame regarding the problem with ZO2.1 as I think it's the best sounding version so far and turned out it was just one of the component they changed later on which introduced the hissing (if I remember correctly it wasn't amp-config related at least) so they could probably use same amp config if they wanted. Luckily I'm not a LOD nor IEM user so 2.1 works perfectly for me though.  But yea ZO2.3 sounds nice too and the difference isn't THAT huge and I wouldn't probably be noticing if I wasn't focusing on it but I always look for the best quality possible but I also like some of the changes to ZO2.3 tho.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I want to further go into the discussion about the jacks, today I just decided to swap the stock M-Audio Q40 headphone cable to one of those longer 50 cm(?) I got with ZO and wow what a change in soundstage. *_* Either the quality of the stock cable on Q40 is really extremely bad or it's the fact that the cable doesn't go fully into the jack that contribute to that soundstage isn't optimal (even if we're talking about like 0.5mm here). It went from like avg fully closed headphone soundstage (despite not being fully closed) to good semi-closed soundstage. The stock cable on Q40 lack the small "ring" at the base of the connector which many but not all stereo cables have which would be required for the headphone to get fully inserted on ZO2.1/2.3. Among my headphones 5/7 have that small "ring" on the base of tip/plug.
   
  Some food for thought, maybe having the jacks in-line with the outer bracket wouldn't be such a bad idea...
   
  Now I need to find some proper cable replacement for my Q40.


----------



## Ryzir

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Glad I'm not the only one hearing the same but that's why I preferred low gain as I like forward sounding mids (I thought high gain sounded a little more V-shaped than not using ZO and with low gain roughly the same balance). Do you notice any difference regarding soundstage, I think soundstage is a little bit better in low gain too.


 
  Soundstage doesn't sound different to me between the modes. There is more going on than Low Gain bringing out the mids and High Gain being more V shaped. To my ears and with my setup I am finding Low Gain to have more emphasis on really high frequencies making certain cymbals sound really thin. I also find High Gain to have more engaging bass where Low Gain seems less punchy.
   
  sidenote: I'm not sure if my ZO2 is still burning in or if I am more used to the sound but lately I've been using way higher contour levels than I initially was.


----------



## prsut

My ZO2.3 returned today after replacement. Just in a short.
   
  HiGain mode, Cowon S9 with eq. set to normal, Phonak Audeo 112.
   
  Hiss is almost resolved - for me it sounds like pink noise (Cowon in pause mode, volume at 40). Direct Cowon output is  silent, ZO produces very small amount of hiss - I can hear only if I want to hear it, so no problem for me.
   
  But, unfortunately, beauty of Phonak's sound (crystal clear mids and treble) along with stereo resolution is LOST. Cowon S9 + ZO + Phonak = Cowon S9 + KossPortaPro.
   
  So if you want sound of Koss Porta Pro from Phonak, buy ZO. 
   
  ZO for sale now...


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Any1 got any ideas if they sell longer versions of the included stereo cables that comes with ZO somewhere, would like to get at least a 1.2 m cord for the Q40 headphones because I like the sound with this cable hehe.  Maybe also a 3 meter or so to go between amp & source.


----------



## kenman345

For some strange reason, I dreamt I had a ZO3 and it was in a wooden casing..........trust me, it'd look sick
  
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> - Amp config based on ZO2.1. I like the sound of this amp config a little more (very impressive for a $100 amp, easily surpassing that price point), sounds slightly better to my ears at least. It also seems to bring slightly better battery life.
> - High/low gain switching separated from the volume (mode) switching so you could also adjust the volume in high gain for increased compatibility. (HO-use)
> - The jacks to be on-level with the outer bracket for compability increase (very important IMO, ZO1 had them pretty much on the same level as the bracket)
> + ofc that rumored "full-range" SmartVektor tech


 

  
  Nothing on their website about selling anything else besides the ZO2.3. But maybe MizMoxie will respond about what type/quality of their cables, one can only hope. I like the sound from them a bit as well, It's delightfully thin and functional, great for portability. I have some cables that just dont bend well at all




rpgwizard said:


> Any1 got any ideas if they sell longer versions of the included stereo cables that comes with ZO somewhere, would like to get at least a 1.2 m cord for the Q40 headphones because I like the sound with this cable hehe.  Maybe also a 3 meter or so to go between amp & source.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

As far as cable goes I found for example these might be a good alternative (which also has a slim enough plug so it would fit into the Q40 headphones) http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-F8Z181tt06GLD-P-iPhone-Stereo-Cable/dp/B0047T79J0/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top (there's both white and black cable version)
   

   
  But I'm unsure wheter the base of that plug is fitting fully inside on the ZO2 amp tho, I just want to be sure it's fully inserted as on the Q40 cable it's just flat and doesn't have that small ring like on the included cables so it doesn't go fully inside which seems to bring a downgrade in soundstage versus using the ZO2-included cable (well unless the Q40 cable just plain sucks, but the difference is quite big so don't think a cable alone can bring such a difference to soundstage).
   
  But yea if I could find longer cables of the ZO2 I'd buy that for sure as they seem to have very low impedance which seems to work great for me.


----------



## torrez15

using right now along with iphone4 and pro 900 and its completely underwhelming.On high gain bass is nonexistent on the lowest contour and super muddy if i go to 1st/2nd contour. i do like what it does to the mids and highs but the muddy bass just ruins it for me. will this go away with time or will a line-out change it?


----------



## kenman345

if its a new device, burn in might help, but i find the bass underwhelming using headphone out to the ZO2.3 when using a portable device. If i'm mobile, I exclusively use a Line Out Dock cable to the ZO2.3. the FiiO ones are $4 on Amazon.....you can get it in a day or two and be seeing the bliss soon. You may also wanna make sure your EQ settings are correct and that the volume on your iPhone is right. 
  Quote: 





torrez15 said:


> using right now along with iphone4 and pro 900 and its completely underwhelming.On high gain bass is nonexistent on the lowest contour and super muddy if i go to 1st/2nd contour. i do like what it does to the mids and highs but the muddy bass just ruins it for me. will this go away with time or will a line-out change it?


----------



## MrNurse

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> if its a new device, burn in might help, but i find the *bass underwhelming using headphone out to the ZO2.3 when using a portable device*. If i'm mobile, I exclusively use a Line Out Dock cable to the ZO2.3. the FiiO ones are $4 on Amazon.....you can get it in a day or two and be seeing the bliss soon. You may also wanna make sure your EQ settings are correct and that the volume on your iPhone is right.


 


  Really??? I'm going to be using my Clip+


----------



## Posam

Does anybody else pick up the radio while using it? It happens in specific spots sometimes around my campus.


----------



## torrez15

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> if its a new device, burn in might help, but i find the bass underwhelming using headphone out to the ZO2.3 when using a portable device. If i'm mobile, I exclusively use a Line Out Dock cable to the ZO2.3. the FiiO ones are $4 on Amazon.....you can get it in a day or two and be seeing the bliss soon. You may also wanna make sure your EQ settings are correct and that the volume on your iPhone is right.


 


  alright thx i just ordered a LOD hopefully that clears it up


----------



## kenman345

Let me restate myself. with my iPod I don't use the headphone out and the ZO2.3. I have used it with my laptop and other more powerful devices and headphone out is just fine. Not sure how the Clip+ will turn out, but I'm sure you are not the only person to have one and maybe someone has some advice and experience with the ZO2.3 and that DAP
  
  Quote: 





mrnurse said:


> Really??? I'm going to be using my Clip+


 


  EDIT: 


torrez15 said:


> alright thx i just ordered a LOD hopefully that clears it up


 
  Your welcome and good luck. Give some more feedback when you get it and had some time to burn in your ZO2.3. I've put about 200+ hours on mine and had a 5 hour gap between classes today at college and spent about 3 hours listening to music with my iPod 7th Gen --(FiiO L1)---> ZO2.3 -----> NuForce NE-700X (w/ Comply TX series tips) and was in absolute heaven. A few times I had to stop moving around because people were looking at me when the music was too good to just sit still.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> ... and was in absolute heaven. A few times I had to stop moving around because people were looking at me when the music was too good to just sit still.


 

 THIS, this is exactly my experiences with using ZO2, I can barely sit still myself too when listening through the ZO and that's why I love these little things, cuz it's so engaging. It has happened that my parents sneaked up on me while listening and had this weird look, then I let them have a listen and they understand why.  This is what SmartVektor sound does and why I like ZO so much.
   
  Try listening to something like:





   
  and it would be weird if you don't feel any urge to start dancing. ^^


----------



## kenman345

What bass contour level do you find you keep your ZO2 on for most music? I tend to stray a few levels up or down from when the ZO2 is mostly yellow. Obviously the needs of different songs require some changes to the contour for optimal preference along with each setup might require a different contour to get the same feel and sound, but I've been kinda curious about other peoples setup and what levels they mainly use. 
  
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> THIS, this is exactly my experiences with using ZO2, I can barely sit still myself too when listening through the ZO and that's why I love these little things, cuz it's so engaging. It has happened that my parents sneaked up on me while listening and had this weird look, then I let them have a listen and they understand why.  This is what SmartVektor sound does and why I like ZO so much.
> 
> Try listening to something like:
> 
> ...


 


  EDIT: 
   




torrez15 said:


> using right now along with iphone4 and pro 900 and its completely underwhelming.On high gain bass is nonexistent on the lowest contour and super muddy if i go to 1st/2nd contour. i do like what it does to the mids and highs but the muddy bass just ruins it for me. will this go away with time or will a line-out change it?


 

  I wanted to add that I didn't specifically say how much burn in I did to my ZO2.3. After about 60+ hours I saw a huge difference to how it came from factory to how it performs now. Burn in definitely was a nice bonus to the amp for me.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> What bass contour level do you find you keep your ZO2 on for most music? I tend to stray a few levels up or down from when the ZO2 is mostly yellow. Obviously the needs of different songs require some changes to the contour for optimal preference along with each setup might require a different contour to get the same feel and sound, but I've been kinda curious about other peoples setup and what levels they mainly use.


 

 It heavily depends on headphone I use, I don't keep changing the contour level meanwhile listening to different songs as I always find one setting optimal, but yea I keep EQing my headphones to get bass, mids & highs balance just right. I've also kept using ZO2.1 with the headphones I like the most which is M-Audio Q40 at the moment as there's no hissing issues with this 64 ohm headphone and with this combo I find the contour level just before turning fully yellow (with a tiny tiny bit green tint in the yellow) to be perfect. With XB500 for example I'd only use the 2nd lvl though.


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> It heavily depends on headphone I use, I don't keep changing the contour level meanwhile listening to different songs as I always find one setting optimal, but yea I keep EQing my headphones to get bass, mids & highs balance just right. I've also kept using ZO2.1 with the headphones I like the most which is M-Audio Q40 at the moment as there's no hissing issues with this 64 ohm headphone and with this combo I find the contour level just before turning fully yellow (with a tiny tiny bit green tint in the yellow) to be perfect. With XB500 for example I'd only use the 2nd lvl though.


 


  You own a ZO2.1 and 2.3?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> You own a ZO2.1 and 2.3?


 

 Yea, I won a ZO2.1 and bought 2.3. Also have ZO1!


----------



## phrosty

I've posted a long review of the ZO 2.3, pairing it with the Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 80Ω, Superlux HD-668b, AKG K81 DJ, Etymōtic ER-6i IEMs, and Logitech Z-5300 speakers.


----------



## MrNurse

Do any of you notice a big change with burn-in on the ZO2?
   
  I just received my ZO2 and the bass gain is definitely more than my E5 and there's more tactile feedback- the bass is more responsive, but the bass is much thinner sounding than with my E5. The sub-bass sounds like high bass and no longer vibrates my ears. It sounds like it's trying to force bass out of headphones that normally don't have much bass.
  Right now I prefer my E5 by a pretty big margin with my Pro 900.
   
  I'm using:
 Clip+ > ZO2 > Pro 900.
   
  It's the same story with my HFI-580's but not nearly as noticeable as with the Pro 900's.


----------



## phrosty

Quote: 





mrnurse said:


> Do any of you notice a big change with burn-in on the ZO2?


 
   
  I've used my 2.3 for 20+hr and haven't noticed any burn-in. I haven't experienced any reduction in sub-bass, unless you mean the rolloff that occurs on the first one or two contours?


----------



## MrNurse

Quote: 





phrosty said:


> I've used my 2.3 for 20+hr and haven't noticed any burn-in. I haven't experienced any reduction in sub-bass, unless you mean the rolloff that occurs on the first one or two contours?


 


  I'm currently in the higher contours. I've been playing with different contour levels and different Bass settings on my Clip+ and the bass is just muddy and not hard hitting compared to my simple E5.
   
  I expected it to sound much better being $75 more.

 I'll give it some time, if not I'll have to go for an E11.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





mrnurse said:


> I'm currently in the higher contours. I've been playing with different contour levels and different Bass settings on my Clip+ and the bass is just muddy and not hard hitting compared to my simple E5.
> 
> I expected it to sound much better being $75 more.
> 
> I'll give it some time, if not I'll have to go for an E11.


 

 For me it was the opposite, I absolutely hated the E5 and thought it muddied up the mids so never ended up using it. The ZO2.1 needed some burn-in to sound good I remember basswise, it was overhelming at first but didn't experience lots of change in burn in with ZO2.3.
   
  Are you using low gain mode btw? Sounds like you're in low gain based on "lack of punchiness". The high gain mode has more punch in the bass.


----------



## MrNurse

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> For me it was the opposite, I absolutely hated the E5 and thought it muddied up the mids so never ended up using it. The ZO2.1 needed some burn-in to sound good I remember basswise, it was overhelming at first but didn't experience lots of change in burn in with ZO2.3.
> 
> Are you using low gain mode btw? Sounds like you're in low gain based on "lack of punchiness". The high gain mode has more punch in the bass.


 


  Low gain and high gain doesn't make a difference for me in terms of bass quality.
   
  To describe the bass, it sounds like you take very cheap headphones and try to boost the bass up. There's no impact, and it sounds like the drivers are straining.
   
  Again, this is with my Clip+ > ZO2 > Pro 900.
  Clip+ Bass EQ: 10-15 dB
   
  With my iPhone 4S LOD > ZO2 > Pro 900 in high gain the volume does not get loud enough. It's the same story with low gain.
   
   
  Could I have a defective unit? How could I even tell if it just sounds horrible with the Pro 900 or if my ZO2 is defective?
   
  **I just switched back to my E5 Amp and for sure it sounds cleaner, punchy, and has 2-3x more impact. Of course I'd have to increase the Bass EQ on my rockbox by about 10 dB but the bass is much better. It sounds slightly muddier, but the bass sounds much more full.
  Clip+ Bass EQ: 24 dB.


----------



## erwanito

I own a ZO2.1 that I connect to an iPhone 4S/MacBook Pro + Ultrasone DJ1.
   
  The bass is astounding, even at lvl1 you can feel the DJ1 getting alive ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  The only downside is that the sound is clearly lacking detail through the ZO2 (comparing for example to a Xinfeng Supermini, which has been in my portable rig before the ZO2).
   
  I ordered an EPH-100 and as it is on back order, I would like to get your advice : *should I upgrade my ZO2.1 to ZO2.3 to avoid any hiss problem with IEMs ?*


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

mrnurse said:


> Low gain and high gain doesn't make a difference for me in terms of bass quality.
> 
> To describe the bass, it sounds like you take very cheap headphones and try to boost the bass up. There's no impact, and it sounds like the drivers are straining.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  You probably haven't set it in high gain, you have to have the volume level set to "purple", max level in low gain and then hold down vol+ for like 4-5 secs until the LED turns pink. Since you said you don't get high enough volume with the iPhone, I'm sure this is the issue, you think "purple" is high gain when it's actually just max level in low gain. With high gain you should get a very BIIIIIIIG boost in volume compared to low gain, one that would be painfully loud if you didn't lower the source volume going from low to high.
   
  Was the same story with another PRO900 user.... he thought he was in high gain when it was showing purple light... On my Q40 64 ohm headphones I have to go from like 53% volume on the source (Realtek onboard) in low gain to 14% in high gain. 53% with high gain would be unbearable loud (that would make you take off headphones in 1 sec).
   
  ZO should add bass impact in normal cases. ZO2.1 has a bit more punch/impact than 2.3 though but difference is fairly small. I can achieve so much bass it vibrates my ears on all my bassy headphones and E5 is like a silly toy in comparision, E5 I believe adds only about 2dB boost while ZO2 adds up to like 9~13dB depending on headphone a bit.
   
  You're also supposed to start out with EQ disabled then tweak first ZO and later EQ if you're not happy.


----------



## MrNurse

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> You probably haven't set it in high gain, you have to have the volume level set to "purple", max level in low gain and then hold down vol+ for like 4-5 secs until the LED turns pink. Since you said you don't get high enough volume with the iPhone, I'm sure this is the issue, you think "purple" is high gain when it's actually just max level in low gain. With high gain you should get a very BIIIIIIIG boost in volume compared to low gain, one that would be painfully loud if you didn't lower the source volume going from low to high.
> 
> 
> Was the same story with another PRO900 user.... he thought he was in high gain when it was showing purple light... On my Q40 64 ohm headphones I have to go from like 53% volume on the source (Realtek onboard) in low gain to 14% in high gain. 53% with high gain would be unbearable loud (that would make you take off headphones in 1 sec).


 
   
  I just tried it. I'm not really going to be using my iPhone. I don't know what the problem was before but the volume did get high. I can never adjust the iPhone volume when I'm using an LOD?
  I think I meant to say that I can't adjust the volume high enough in low gain. I'm not really going to be using my iPhone.
   
  But besides that,  my problem is still the Clip+.
  I'm going to order an E5 today to compare.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

It sounds like you might be looking for more midbass (80~150Hz or so) though which the ZO2.1 seems to add more than ZO2.3 does. I would have to measure 2.1 if I knew how with RMAA to compare with this result
   

  Source: http://www.head-fi.org/t/593356/impression-digizoid-zo2-3-bass-deluxe


----------



## MrNurse

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> It sounds like you might be looking for more midbass (80~150Hz or so) though which the ZO2.1 seems to add more than ZO2.3 does. I would have to measure 2.1 if I knew how with RMAA to compare with this result
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.head-fi.org/t/593356/impression-digizoid-zo2-3-bass-deluxe


 


   
  Sub and mid. At higher volumes past about 85% the bass sounds absolutely horrible to the point where I honestly think there is something wrong with the unit. Again, worse than a $20 E5 so that is definitely saying something. 
   
  I'm picking up an E11 today if I can make it to the store before it closes.


----------



## gaspir324

IMO having heard both there is no comparison in terms of bass boost. ZO is a clear winner. And you should take all EQ to flat before listening with ZO. Having EQ on and listening with ZO will muddy up everything for sure.


----------



## deviusdragger

I listen to my music loud and have had no problems with my cans sounding bad. Only problem i had was when i was running my hd650's but thats because my amp was low on battery. I do have an objective 2 that i bought of a fellow member on here, so well see how that one sounds.
  Quote: 





mrnurse said:


> Sub and mid. At higher volumes past about 85% the bass sounds absolutely horrible to the point where I honestly think there is something wrong with the unit. Again, worse than a $20 E5 so that is definitely saying something.
> 
> I'm picking up an E11 today if I can make it to the store before it closes.


----------



## MrNurse

Quote: 





gaspir324 said:


> IMO having heard both there is no comparison in terms of bass boost. ZO is a clear winner. And you should take all EQ to flat before listening with ZO. Having EQ on and listening with ZO will muddy up everything for sure.


 


  I can gain enough bass with my Rockbox EQ to the point where I can get more than enough bass with just the E5. I bought the ZO2 for the bass boost, but didn't expect it to sound worse than my E5 when using my Pro 900.
   
  I'm currently charging my E11 that I picked up today and I'm testing everything out once it's done. I'm hoping the E11 produces cleaner bass.


----------



## KillTheNoize

Quote: 





mrnurse said:


> Sub and mid. At higher volumes past about 85% the bass sounds absolutely horrible to the point where I honestly think there is something wrong with the unit. Again, worse than a $20 E5 so that is definitely saying something.
> 
> I'm picking up an E11 today if I can make it to the store before it closes.


 
  Im having the same issue..I just got mine (ver 2.3) in the mail today, and have my 6g nano running into it via LOD, and out to either my crossfades or my m6's.  Low gain seems to produce enough volume for my IEMs, just barely, and does sound pretty decent.  I know I will need to play around with it some more to find what works best.  But my crossfades (full size) seem to get no juice from the unit on low gain, so I switch up to high gain and BAM total distortion on all levels.  Yes, its loud, but it sounds absolutely horrible..  My 20 dollar E5 sounds better like MrNurse said, so obviously Im doing something wrong, or something is wrong with my unit.  I just got the thing, so Im going to read up in this thread from the start of the ZO2.3 posts
  
  EDIT:
  Guess I shouldnt have been to eager to test it out before reading this whole thread.  LOD+High gain= No No huh?  If so, the volume coming out of my crossfades in the highest vol setting in Low gain (purple, right before you hold down to get to pink) just isnt loud enough whatsoever.  I do like my music loud, but not ear shattering or anything..and what Im getting isnt loud at all.  I can achieve decent volume with a regular 3.5-3.5 IC, high gain, and adjusting volume on the ipod though.  Half volume on the nano in high gain is louder than the loudest I get with the LOD in low gain.  Bah.  Seems as though I will strictly be using my IEMs with the nano+zo2 combo.  Im going to continue reading up in here though, Im pretty much completely new to the product so I have much to take in


----------



## MrNurse

Quote: 





killthenoize said:


> Im having the same issue..I just got mine (ver 2.3) in the mail today, and have my 6g nano running into it via LOD, and out to either my crossfades or my m6's.  Low gain seems to produce enough volume for my IEMs, just barely, and does sound pretty decent.  I know I will need to play around with it some more to find what works best.  But my crossfades (full size) seem to get no juice from the unit on low gain, so I switch up to high gain and BAM total distortion on all levels.  Yes, its loud, but it sounds absolutely horrible..  My 20 dollar E5 sounds better like MrNurse said, so obviously Im doing something wrong, or something is wrong with my unit.  I just got the thing, so Im going to read up in this thread from the start of the ZO2.3 posts
> 
> EDIT:
> Guess I shouldnt have been to eager to test it out before reading this whole thread.  LOD+High gain= No No huh?  If so, the volume coming out of my crossfades in the highest vol setting in Low gain (purple, right before you hold down to get to pink) just isnt loud enough whatsoever.  I do like my music loud, but not ear shattering or anything..and what Im getting isnt loud at all.  I can achieve decent volume with a regular 3.5-3.5 IC, high gain, and adjusting volume on the ipod though.  Half volume on the nano in high gain is louder than the loudest I get with the LOD in low gain.  Bah.  Seems as though I will strictly be using my IEMs with the nano+zo2 combo.  Im going to continue reading up in here though, Im pretty much completely new to the product so I have much to take in


 
   
  Exactly.
  And when I use my Clip+ with HO, there's a lot of distortion at higher volumes with my Pro 900.
   
  I made a video that will show what I'm talking about. It's uploading right now.
   
  I currently enjoying my new Fiio E11.


----------



## KillTheNoize

I must say though, this unit really makes my M6 IEMs shine.  Nano->L9 LOD->Zo2.3->M6, listening to some dubstep (Mala, Biome) is something else.  Now I really wish I could get the same results out of my Crossfades.  Seems like they prefer the E5 and I just dont get it.  I suppose if Im just listening at home I can use the IC rather than the LOD, but when Im out and about I need the LOD for compactness.  Overall sound seems better with the lod though.  Overall, Im happy with the product.  Its my first amp purchase aside from the e5, and I really like the sound the ZO2 puts out with my iems so I cant complain.  Maybe this mystery will be solved through trial and error since I have the night off to play around with it


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I wonder if any last minute changes have been made to low gain as I don't remember people complaining about low volume with LOD use until now. In fact for some it was still almost at the border of being too loud with some sensitive IEMs (the lower levels had to be used) yet with the initial "pre-order" 2.3 batch at least. Now it seems it's not even very loud for IEMs hmm?


----------



## MrNurse

Quote: 





killthenoize said:


> I must say though, this unit really makes my M6 IEMs shine.  Nano->L9 LOD->Zo2.3->M6, listening to some dubstep (Mala, Biome) is something else.  Now I really wish I could get the same results out of my Crossfades.  Seems like they prefer the E5 and I just dont get it.  I suppose if Im just listening at home I can use the IC rather than the LOD, but when Im out and about I need the LOD for compactness.  Overall sound seems better with the lod though.  Overall, Im happy with the product.  Its my first amp purchase aside from the e5, and I really like the sound the ZO2 puts out with my iems so I cant complain.  Maybe this mystery will be solved through trial and error since I have the night off to play around with it


 

  
  After you posted this, I paired my ZO2 with my HFI-580s again and it sounds great! That's really weird.
  Don't get me wrong...DigiZoid made a great product that works well with most headphones, just not the Pro 900.
   
   
  Here's the thread I made with video.
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/594082/digizoid-zo2-pro-900-distortion-vs-fiio-e5-e11-video


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





mrnurse said:


> After you posted this, I paired my ZO2 with my HFI-580s again and it sounds great! That's really weird.
> Don't get me wrong...DigiZoid made a great product that works well with most headphones, just not the Pro 900.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That doesn't make sense though as there's some PRO900 + ZO2 owners around who really love this combo and neither that it works better with HFI-580 as there's not that much that could possibly differ between the two. Here's one little thing I'd try just to confirm it's not the "jack" issue that the cable isn't getting plugged in all the way (because I see the PRO900 have these wierd tips). Try replace the stock PRO900 cord with a ZO2 included cable and see if there's any differences.
   
  I've seen one case where this was the issue, sound was distorted/distant sounding, lower in volume.


----------



## MrNurse

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> That doesn't make sense though as there's some PRO900 + ZO2 owners around who really love this combo and neither that it works better with HFI-580 as there's not that much that could possibly differ between the two. Here's one little thing I'd try just to confirm it's not the "jack" issue that the cable isn't getting plugged in all the way (because I see the PRO900 have these wierd tips). Try replace the stock PRO900 cord with a ZO2 included cable and see if there's any differences.
> 
> I've seen one case where this was the issue, sound was distorted/distant sounding, lower in volume.


 

 Just tried that and it's still the same issue.
  I really don't know why it's like that either, as I really like the ZO2 otherwise.
  Maybe their setup uses the LOD and iPhone/iPod. No idea...


----------



## DannyBai

I've been doing some tests with the ZO2+Pro 900's and I get the same distortion and it does sound horrible.  I have the older version ZO2.3
  I don't remember having this issue when I first received it.  When I don't have it on high gain using HO, it really doesn't get loud enough.  Weird.


----------



## phrosty

Quote: 





mrnurse said:


> The sub-bass sounds like high bass and no longer vibrates my ears. It sounds like it's trying to force bass out of headphones that normally don't have much bass.


 

 I decided to update my review with some simple RMAA tests, and the rolloff should be inaudible by contour 8 (yellow on the ZO):
   





   
  Compared to my PenguinAmp the ZO boosts about 10Hz higher. If your Clip is similar (unfortunately I do not have one to test), this could be the reason you're hearing more high bass.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





phrosty said:


> I decided to update my review with some simple RMAA tests, and the rolloff should be inaudible by contour 8 (yellow on the ZO):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Seriously, how do you do these tests! I want to do the same for ZO2.1. Is it enough to have a Realtek onboard source and these ZO2 amps to make the kind of comparision you seem to do here. Do you first, just unplug ZO2, measure with the soundcard and then you plug the amp and measure again and then compare and subtract the results? I just don't understand how this program will pick up signal changes made outside of the source, I don't see how that's possible. xD


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





mrnurse said:


> After you posted this, I paired my ZO2 with my HFI-580s again and it sounds great! That's really weird.
> Don't get me wrong...DigiZoid made a great product that works well with most headphones, just not the Pro 900.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 First off, I would like to know why you are using the EQ on your clip to boost bass, and have ZO set at green (flat frequency response)? Not only is it stated in the manual *to set the EQ on your player to flat b/c it could cause distortion (*especially* with your clip set to 10-15dB)*, but using it like that totally defeats the purpose of ZO! Instead, *set your EQ to flat, and use ZO's contours to boost bass.*
   
  Secondly, why do you need the volume on your clip set to 90%??? The Pro 900's only have an impedance of 40ohms. When I use my HD280 Pro's (which are 64ohm), 65% is on the borderline of being unbearably loud! If the volume is set that high, plus you're in high gain mode... that will definitely cause distortion b/c the headphones are being entirely overdriven! And then with the 10-15dB of bass boost on top of that... no wonder it sounds like that!


----------



## phrosty

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Seriously, how do you do these tests! I want to do the same for ZO2.1. Is it enough to have a Realtek onboard source and these ZO2 amps to make the kind of comparision you seem to do here. Do you first, just unplug ZO2, measure with the soundcard and then you plug the amp and measure again and then compare and subtract the results? I just don't understand how this program will pick up signal changes made outside of the source, I don't see how that's possible. xD


 
   
  An onboard Realtek codec obviously won't give the best quality, but I imagine it should work fine enough if you're only measuring frequency response.
   
  If your sound card supports it, make sure it's set to a line-out or speaker option. Use line-in instead of mic-in if there are separate settings or jacks.
   
  Put a male->male between your line-out and line-in, and click the "Playback/Recording" button in RMAA. When you get to the test results screen, save them and repeat with the ZO plugged in. When that test completes, load the non-ZO results into another column. Then you can click the buttons on the right side, and it'll graph both of them together.
   
  If you have a resistor adapter, I believe you can plug one in before the line-in to simulate headphones.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





phrosty said:


> An onboard Realtek codec obviously won't give the best quality, but I imagine it should work fine enough if you're only measuring frequency response.
> 
> If your sound card supports it, make sure it's set to a line-out or speaker option. Use line-in instead of mic-in if there are separate settings or jacks.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yea I tried to quickly set it up like that connecting from the default green line-out jack to in this case the blue line-in jack so yes it has a separate "line-in" but I run into a problem that it seemed to only output sound into the left channel so it wouldn't let me run the test. I'm also wondering with this realtek onboard what device to select as "plugged in device"... speaker/headphones or line-in when configured like that. Also I'm worried about the volume levels, I hope I won't be able to damage anything especially with amp in-between. What volume to use on the amp vs volume set on the soundcard etc?
  
  At least I've previously measured the FR response for the onboard chip only by playback without connecting to line-out and it showed nearly perfectly straight line so shouldn't be a problem for only measuring the frequency response balance which I'm only interested in.


----------



## phrosty

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> I'm worried about the volume levels, I hope I won't be able to damage anything especially with amp in-between. What volume to use on the amp vs volume set on the soundcard etc?


 
   
  I set the PC to 0dBFS (maximum volume) and the ZO to low gain with its volume turned all the way down. I slowly raised the volume on the ZO until RMAA's calibration screen showed acceptable levels. I suppose if you've got a ZO without a volume control, you should lower the volume on the PC instead.
   
  Also, here's another one for everyone who prefers one gain mode over another:
   




   
  Basically the same, although it looks like the volume control adds some odd probably-inaudible wobbliness to low-gain.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





phrosty said:


> I set the PC to 0dBFS (maximum volume) and the ZO to low gain with its volume turned all the way down. I slowly raised the volume on the ZO until RMAA's calibration screen showed acceptable levels. I suppose if you've got a ZO without a volume control, you should lower the volume on the PC instead.
> 
> Also, here's another one for everyone who prefers one gain mode over another:
> 
> ...


 

 Uhm.... something there isn't right, and it doesn't have anything to do with the ZO's volume control. The volume level on the PC is way too high, and you're overdriving the ZO's inputs. Lower the volume on the PC, and set the ZO's volume to max in low gain mode (purple). This should give you better results.
   
  BTW... the max voltage you can put on ZO's input is 250mVrms in high gain mode, and 1.0mVrms in low gain mode.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

OK thanks for the reply, here's my results from ZO2.1, I also measured bypass mode just out of interest, looks like it only mutes the very high frequencies a little, otherwise it's the same as unplugging ZO2.1:
   
  (Click to zoom in)

   

   
  As seen here, ZO2.1 even boosted the bass at the lowest level but yea this has been very audible to my ears all the time so no news there. But yea it's also got capability to add even more bass than ZO2.3 (this case it seems 15~16dB(!)) but this my ears also have agreed with but it doesn't tell ofc about the characteristics, the bass response on 2.1 seems punchier compared to ZO2.3. I personally prefer the sound of 2.1 to be honest but it did require some burn-in, at first the bass was very overhelming and the amp lacked transparency.
   
  I wonder how it would sound like if the centered bass peak was moved forward by like 10Hz or so, currently it's quite deeply centered. I mean 25Hz at the max setting, that's VERY low. ^^


----------



## torrez15

Also a 900 user here. just started testing with an LOD and while it does sound cleaner it doesn't get near loud enough. Ill be sticking with the HO i think


----------



## MrNurse

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> First off, I would like to know why you are using the EQ on your clip to boost bass, and have ZO set at green (flat frequency response)? Not only is it stated in the manual *to set the EQ on your player to flat b/c it could cause distortion (*especially* with your clip set to 10-15dB)*, but using it like that totally defeats the purpose of ZO! Instead, *set your EQ to flat, and use ZO's contours to boost bass.*
> 
> Secondly, why do you need the volume on your clip set to 90%??? The Pro 900's only have an impedance of 40ohms. When I use my HD280 Pro's (which are 64ohm), 65% is on the borderline of being unbearably loud! If the volume is set that high, plus you're in high gain mode... that will definitely cause distortion b/c the headphones are being entirely overdriven! And then with the 10-15dB of bass boost on top of that... no wonder it sounds like that!


 
   
  1. The first thing I did when I received my ZO2- put my EQ on flat. As I stated, I've tried every combination.
  After your post, I tried it again in hopes that somehow the distortion would go away.
  Results with flat EQ:
 High gain w/max contour: Distortion w/bass-heavy songs. The higher I raise the volume, the more distortion there is. Impact is similar to my Clip+ w/E11 (bass boost 2), Flat EQ. The difference is that I can use my Clip+ EQ for even more bass w/o any distortion. 
  Low gain: There's slight distortion/muddiness, but it's slightly better than at high gain. Bass is the same level as previously stated.
   
  2. 90% was in relation to standard(cheap) headphones on standard MP3 players w/o an amp, 100% being the max. It's on the higher end of listening volume but not the maximum.
  My Clip+ can reach over 120% volume levels.
  In short, on a scale of 1-10 with anything over 10 being too loud, the volume is at about a 9.
   
  As someone posted in my thread that I made about my distortion problem, I'm not the only one experiencing this with the ZO2 + Pro 900 combination.


----------



## phrosty

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Uhm.... something there isn't right, and it doesn't have anything to do with the ZO's volume control. The volume level on the PC is way too high, and you're overdriving the ZO's inputs. Lower the volume on the PC, and set the ZO's volume to max in low gain mode (purple). This should give you better results.
> 
> BTW... the max voltage you can put on ZO's input is 250mVrms in high gain mode, and 1.0mVrms in low gain mode.


 

 Once again, thank you. You were absolutely correct! Images are all fixed.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Haha, why do I get the feeling no1 even looks at the quick start guide. xD There it says to start with 25% source volume. For future it would probably be good to try raise the input tolerance if possible though, it seems to be fairly low but I've not compared all other competitor's amps and don't know what those can whitstand either.


----------



## torrez15

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Haha, why do I get the feeling no1 even looks at the quick start guide. xD There it says to start with 25% source volume. For future it would probably be good to try raise the input tolerance if possible though, it seems to be fairly low but I've not compared all other competitor's amps and don't know what those can whitstand either.


 


  doesn't say that in the guide...


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





torrez15 said:


> doesn't say that in the guide...


 

 Yea my bad it seems, I'm pretty sure it used to for the older ZO versions. 
   
  BTW what do you think about the volume level regarding low gain? Is it suitable or could it perhaps be raised? (talking mainly with LOD use, since I'm unable to test this myself I'd be curious what other people's experiences are). Personally if possible I'd see it great to have low gain to provide roughly the same volume when used in conjunction with headphone jack vs not using ZO, I wonder if people got any headroom for a gain rise or not especially with more sensitive IEMs. What volume level on ZO2.3 provides you "normal" listening volume in low gain when used with LOD?


----------



## torrez15

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Yea my bad it seems, I'm pretty sure it used to for the older ZO versions.
> 
> BTW what do you think about the volume level regarding low gain? Is it suitable or could it perhaps be raised? (talking mainly with LOD use, since I'm unable to test this myself I'd be curious what other people's experiences are). Personally if possible I'd see it great to have low gain to provide roughly the same volume when used in conjunction with headphone jack vs not using ZO, I wonder if people got any headroom for a gain rise or not especially with more sensitive IEMs. What volume level on ZO2.3 provides you "normal" listening volume in low gain when used with LOD?


 
  yeah it should have it in there as it seems like a pretty important piece of information.
   
  as far as the volume level with low gain, i personally think the input tolerance should be raised because low gain gets nowhere near the volume limit that high gain does. 100 percent volume on the ZO on low gain is probably equivalent to about 50-60 percent on the source on high gain. My normal listening level on low gain is 100 percent which sometimes isn't enough so ill switch to high gain on about 75 percent. its a shame because the sound is noticeably better via LOD


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





torrez15 said:


> yeah it should have it in there as it seems like a pretty important piece of information.
> 
> as far as the volume level with low gain, i personally think the input tolerance should be raised because low gain gets nowhere near the volume limit that high gain does. 100 percent volume on the ZO on low gain is probably equivalent to about 50-60 percent on the source on high gain. My normal listening level on low gain is 100 percent which sometimes isn't enough so ill switch to high gain on about 75 percent. its a shame because the sound is noticeably better via LOD


 
   
  Yea for some reasons some people are experiencing extremely low volume in low gain. For me it's like on Q40 headphones which are 64 ohm headphones I'd use maybe 42-43% without ZO and ~53% in low gain and 15% in high gain on the windows volume slider when connected to headphone jack but I've seen several people lately with lower impedance headphones that they don't seem to get that much volume even for some reason. That's why I'm curious.


----------



## KillTheNoize

I use mine on 100% in low gain as well, and I would prefer it louder..  Its acceptable though, as my IEMs provide for an exceptional seal with my ears.  That aspect plus the volume level at 100% makes it just fine for portable use.  Ive been happy.  
   
  Still havent had time, though, to mess around with the regular IC/high gain any more than I already have.  Im going to run different sources through the zo via IC in high gain to both my IEMs and Crossfades and see what works.  
   
  Ive been mostly out and about the last three days with the nano+lod+zo2.3+M6 IEM and in all honestly, Im loving it!  Such a rich, silky bass. For someone who listens to mostly bass heavy music (deep dubstep/liquid dnb), it'll be hard listening to the same tracks without the zo!  So easy to adjust the contour as well..I was listening to a lot of Saosin yesterday as well and it sounded great!  Contour was set on Green, maybe one bump up.  
   
  Enjoying the unit very much for 100 bucks, I will be testing it with a movie tonight as well!  I will report back tomorrow with what I thought.


----------



## phrosty

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> BTW... the max voltage you can put on ZO's input is 250mVrms in high gain mode, and 1.0mVrms in low gain mode.


 

 I just noticed you said 1 mVrms—that seems quite low, did you mean 1 Vrms?
   
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> For future it would probably be good to try raise the input tolerance if possible though, it seems to be fairly low but I've not compared all other competitor's amps and don't know what those can whitstand either.


 

 I know the redbook standard says 0 dBFS = 2 Vrms, though I'm not sure what portable amps can handle that. It'd certainly be nice for the ZO 3 to be plug-and-play without having to worry about input volume.


----------



## MizMoxie

Just to let everyone know, I posted a video showing proper setup of ZO with Headphone out and Line out. Please take a sec to check it out.
   
  http://youtu.be/U_O61NdGnmw


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





phrosty said:


> I just noticed you said 1 mVrms—that seems quite low, did you mean 1 Vrms?
> 
> 
> I know the redbook standard says 0 dBFS = 2 Vrms, though I'm not sure what portable amps can handle that. It'd certainly be nice for the ZO 3 to be plug-and-play without having to worry about input volume.


 


  Yes, you're right. It should be 1 Vrms. Sorry about that!


----------



## MrNurse

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Just to let everyone know, I posted a video showing proper setup of ZO with Headphone out and Line out. Please take a sec to check it out.
> 
> http://youtu.be/U_O61NdGnmw


 


  Great video. That should definitely make it easier for the people that have newly received their ZO2.


----------



## kenman345

As well as help potential consumers figure out how they are to use the device and make the decision if its for them. More documentation of a product like this will definitely help gain consumers
  
  Quote: 





mrnurse said:


> Great video. That should definitely make it easier for the people that have newly received their ZO2.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Also if possible record more SmartVektor demos, I really like those. Maybe a different genre this time like rock, pop or hiphop maybe.  Maybe apply different contour levels to the recording if that's possible.


----------



## psygeist

These pair up so well with RE272. Adds a touch of warmth and increased magnitude of bass.
   
  Can I try these on Ortofon e-Q5 ? Moving armature shouldn't be a problem or is it ?


----------



## Focker

I just want to give props to DigiZoid customer service. I was missing a usb charging cable and they were right on top of that immediately. I even had a couple of troubleshooting issues and Paul (the CEO) was on the phone with me immediately. This is some of the best customer service I've ever experienced and they have truly earned my business.
   
  On top of that, they have brought my Etymotic IEMs to a new level. I have a pair of Atrio Futuresonics M5s on the way, and I cant even imagine how good those will sound with the ZO2.
   
  This is one of the coolest companies I've come across in this hobby and I can't wait to see what future offerings they have in store.


----------



## RayleighSilvers

Can cowons Mach3bass be adjustable like the ZO2 can?


----------



## KillTheNoize

Quote: 





focker said:


> I just want to give props to DigiZoid customer service. I was missing a usb charging cable and they were right on top of that immediately. I even had a couple of troubleshooting issues and Paul (the CEO) was on the phone with me immediately. This is some of the best customer service I've ever experienced and they have truly earned my business.
> 
> On top of that, they have brought my Etymotic IEMs to a new level. I have a pair of Atrio Futuresonics M5s on the way, and I cant even imagine how good those will sound with the ZO2.
> 
> This is one of the coolest companies I've come across in this hobby and I can't wait to see what future offerings they have in store.


 


  Just to follow up on the PMs you sent me, did you figure everything out then??   Great to hear man!
   
  As far as mine goes, ive had it for a decent amount of time now, and have used it daily.  Strictly with my portable setup:

   
  And I am absolutely LOVING it.  I have an iWatchz watch band for the nano, and was using the nano on my wrist without the ZO a few days ago and it just wasnt the same.  I was definitely missing the little guy!  Ive given up on using the ZO with my crossfades, as I have tried everything and just cannot seem to get acceptable sound without distortion at an adequate volume level.  Ive decided to purchase a FiiO e10 for use on my desk with my laptop.  Im still VERY happy with the ZO for use with my nano and iems, it was well worth the money spent.  Especially with the music I tend to listen to.
   
  Ive been itching to buy a new pair of cans for at home use as well, and I am looking at the Beyer dt880 250ohm.  I really do not want to re-read this whole thread so Ill just throw my question out.  Anyone using the ZO with those Beyers?  I think I remember them mentioned but Im not sure.


----------



## Focker

Noize: Still trying different combinations with regard to headphones, but I've found that the ZO takes the IEMs to such an impressive level of quality that I'm sold on the thing. When I put on the Etys and have the smart vector in the orange area, it's just ridiculous how much better it sounds. I'm not a big believer in "night and day" differences in audio typically, but when I go from green (no enhancement) to orange, the sound becomes much fuller and really gets your toes tappin'. I have some Comply tips on the Etys which allow for better seal than what I had, so the ZO just goes to town with the audio quality. I didn't think I'd really like this product as much as I do, because with my home rig I don't like to use any sort of equalization or tone controls. I like a transparent system that allows the recording to just come through. I don't really understand how it all works, but the ZO seems to make the music fuller and more enjoyable, but not really change the quality of the recording itself. I don't know how to explain it, I just know that I like it. I was listening to the track called "Angel" from one of my Massive Attack albums, and it floored me. If you want to hear the ZO really take hold of an already cool track and do its thing, give it a listen


----------



## Focker

Noize: Still trying different combinations with regard to headphones, but I've found that the ZO takes the IEMs to such an impressive level of quality that I'm sold on the thing. When I put on the Etys and have the smart vector in the orange area, it's just ridiculous how much better it sounds. I'm not a big believer in "night and day" differences in audio typically, but when I go from green (no enhancement) to orange, the sound becomes much fuller and really gets your toes tappin'. I have some Comply tips on the Etys which allow for better seal than what I had, so the ZO just goes to town with the audio quality. I didn't think I'd really like this product as much as I do, because with my home rig I don't like to use any sort of equalization or tone controls. I like a transparent system that allows the recording to just come through. I don't really understand how it all works, but the ZO seems to make the music fuller and more enjoyable, but not really change the quality of the recording itself. I don't know how to explain it, I just know that I like it. I was listening to the track called "Angel" from one of my Massive Attack albums, and it floored me. If you want to hear the ZO really take hold of an already cool track and do its thing, give it a listen


----------



## phrosty

Quote: 





rayleighsilvers said:


> Can cowons Mach3bass be adjustable like the ZO2 can?


 

 Yes. It's adjustable in 10 levels.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I can't describe how much I'm enjoying listening to music with this setup:
   
  Realtek HD ALC889A (Gigabyte UD5-P55 motherboard)  *>*  Custom foobar2000 Dolby Headphone config * >*  ZO2.1  *>*  M-Audio Q40
   
  - On the Realtek EQ: one notch up on the slider at 31Hz, 500Hz, 1kHz and 4kHz 
  - Speaker mode set to 5.1 (yes it results in better soundstage/positioning)
   
  ZO2.1 usually set at contour lvl 6/7
   
  Have swapped around cables between the amp and the headphones to what to me sounds best (soundstage/balance wise). Using Dolby Headphone config to further enhance soundstage/positioning with no audible sound quality loss thanks to my tweaked settings.
   
  => Audio Nirvana achieved for me! Doesn't matter what I'm listening to, every genre sounds superb and it sounds so great I keep listening to stuff I normally wouldn't just cuz the recording itself sounds so good haha. I listen to everything from classical to bassy EDM genres like hardstyle.
   
  I'd really hope to see future configs based on ZO2.1 but with the hiss minimized cuz it sounds so bloody awesome to me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'll be hopefully getting mine next week


----------



## Kazekeil

Why doesn't someone play music through it and plug the output from the zo2 into their computer and record using audacity or something? Won't be perfect by any means, but it should give us a feel of what difference it makes. Just be sure to note the contour level and settings when you post the audio file. You could also post a video of ticking through the contour levels while it's plugged into your comp and playing something.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





kazekeil said:


> Why doesn't someone play music through it and plug the output from the zo2 into their computer and record using audacity or something? Won't be perfect by any means, but it should give us a feel of what difference it makes. Just be sure to note the contour level and settings when you post the audio file. You could also post a video of ticking through the contour levels while it's plugged into your comp and playing something.


 

 I might do that 
  (I ain't received it yet so wait another week)


----------



## kenman345

MizMoxie has/plans to make videos for the means of showing off the technology in the ZO2. Also, make sure to get some usage in to allow for burn-in when you get your device man, it's like good wine, gets better with age.
  
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I might do that
> (I ain't received it yet so wait another week)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> MizMoxie has/plans to make videos for the means of showing off the technology in the ZO2. Also, make sure to get some usage in to allow for burn-in when you get your device man, it's like good wine, gets better with age.


 


  indeed - but an initial video, might be good if I see a big difference.
   
  Might also be getting the a10 and e11 so i could/might post a comparison in real terms - ie non-audiophile language, so that everyone, including myself understand lol


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





kazekeil said:


> Why doesn't someone play music through it and plug the output from the zo2 into their computer and record using audacity or something? Won't be perfect by any means, but it should give us a feel of what difference it makes. Just be sure to note the contour level and settings when you post the audio file. You could also post a video of ticking through the contour levels while it's plugged into your comp and playing something.


 

 Here are some to get you started:
   
  http://youtu.be/r1lxZ7KXxEo
  http://youtu.be/Xv7WSe6s0Pc
  http://youtu.be/14vtHqJ5mPU


----------



## Kazekeil

Believe me, I've seen them all already. It's just not quite enough for me to make a final decision on it. I'm really close to getting it though, i'd just like a few more music tests. Mainly an Alt/indie rock (circa survive, tides of man), djent (vildhjarta), stuff in the vein of Chelsea Grin or Crimson Armada, and the obligatory (in modern consumer audio society) dubstep.
   
  Any one of them and I'd probably be sold.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





kazekeil said:


> Believe me, I've seen them all already. It's just not quite enough for me to make a final decision on it. I'm really close to getting it though, i'd just like a few more music tests. Mainly an Alt/indie rock (circa survive, tides of man), djent (vildhjarta), stuff in the vein of Chelsea Grin or Crimson Armada, and the obligatory (in modern consumer audio society) dubstep.
> 
> Any one of them and I'd probably be sold.


 

 What songs would you like to hear, I may be able to do your request


----------



## Kazekeil

I am Abomination - Deciever *
  I am Abomination - Cataclysm *
  I am Abomination - Since 1776 *
   
  Circa Survive - Great Golden Baby
  Circa Survive - The Difference Between Medacine and Poison *
   
  Tides of Man - Dreamhouse
  Tides of Man - Western Scene*
   
  Vildhjarta - Shiver*
  Vildhjarta - Dagger*
  Vildhjarta - Traces
   
  Chelsea Grin - Cheyne Stokes
  Chelsea Grin - Cursed*
   
  Crimson Armada - Revelations*
  Crimson Armada - Juggernaut
   
  Whatever for dubstep. A fav of mine is Kano - Spaceship (trolley snatcha remix)
   
   
  Any one of the above would probably sell me. Would really like to hear The entries marked with asterisks.


----------



## deviusdragger

^^^Just get it and quit depriving yourself. You will love it and enjoy it. And lets say worse case you dont like it, you can turn around and sell it for what you paid for it easily!!! I bought mine not really knowing what to expect. But i enjoy i almost on a daily basis and do not regret my decision.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Kaze, if you hold out - I'll give you a comparison between 3 portable amps


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just got the A10 & E11!
  Impressions coming soon !


----------



## MrNurse

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Just got the A10 & E11!
> Impressions coming soon !


 

 Great, spend good time with them and use different cans!


----------



## Roller

There was a user on another thread that complained the ZO2.3 was a poor match for the Pro 900s. Any further feedback on this?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





roller said:


> There was a user on another thread that complained the ZO2.3 was a poor match for the Pro 900s. Any further feedback on this?


 

 I've heard that twice or three times myself.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I've heard that twice or three times myself.


 


  Basically I'm still eager to add something to my chain that brings out the promised earth shattering bass of the Pro 900 while maintaining its characteristic sound signature, and certainly not smearing any details, and the ZO was my first consideration.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





roller said:


> Basically I'm still eager to add something to my chain that brings out the promised earth shattering bass of the Pro 900 while maintaining its characteristic sound signature, and certainly not smearing any details, and the ZO was my first consideration.


 

 Have you got any amps?
  ie the E5, so I can compare and contrast for you?
   
  I can tell you for SURE the A10 is blowing my mind with XB bass on.
Lemme wipe on the D2K's - wait for the edit 
   
  Yup, these are banging the D2K's now lol
  It's mainly MID-BASS that its bringing out, the sub-bass on my D2K's is always there.
   
  Imagine it, well in my ears as this:

   
  Green being with XB bass on, on the A10's


----------



## Roller

The E5 is a toy, just as the E6. The bare minimum I consired in terms of quality is the PA2V2. And the specs of the A10 indicate it's better suited for IEMs rather than full sized cans.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





roller said:


> The E5 is a toy, just as the E6. The bare minimum I consired in terms of quality is the PA2V2. And the specs of the A10 indicate it's better suited for IEMs rather than full sized cans.


 

 Well, that's all I have/had so, thus the question 
  A10 doesn't really drive, but it sure does add that bass that i wanted originally on my D2K's. (yes they are full sized cans)


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





roller said:


> The E5 is a toy, just as the E6. The bare minimum I consired in terms of quality is the PA2V2. And the specs of the A10 indicate it's better suited for IEMs rather than full sized cans.


 
   
  Same here, I can't relate to what MrNurse is talking about, E5 sounds like crap to me. Then again I do think ZO2.1 has better quality (worth $150~180 or so purely subjectively in sound quality) than ZO2.3 ($90~110) which is roughly the same as ZO1 in terms of sound quality but I still preferred ZO1 & ZO2.3 way over FiiO E5 that I concider just a toy.


----------



## MrNurse

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Same here, I can't relate to what MJNurse is talking about, E5 sounds like crap to me. Then again I do think ZO2.1 has better quality (worth $150~190 or so purely subjectively in sound quality) than ZO2.3 (~$100) which is roughly the same as ZO1 in terms of sound quality but I still preferred ZO1 & ZO2.3 way over FiiO E5 that I concider just a toy.


 

 I didn't say the E5 produces better SQ. I merely stated that w/an EQ there's no noticeable distortion w/the E5 as there is with the ZO2. So of course no distortion>distortion. I prefer my E11 >*.


----------



## MrNurse

*Sry wrong thread.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The E5 has a little distortion, especially with the bass ON + at higher volumes.
  But I don't consider it as a toy.
  The again, I'm no audiophile, but I find that for £15, its a brilliant ADD-ON to have, for people that are seeking an increase in the lows.
   
  There are differences so far between the A10 and E5, but honestly not that much of a difference that make me throw away the E5.
  That said, I would not use the E5, as I think, as stated, that there might be a problem with it.
   
  I used to use the E5 all the time with my W2's.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





mrnurse said:


> I didn't say the E5 produces better SQ. I merely stated that w/an EQ there's absolutely no distortion w/the E5 as there is with the ZO2. So of course no distortion>distortion. I prefer my E11 >*.


 

 The thing is that ZO is more picky about input volume than your traditional amp so the lower you set the source volume the higher you can go EQ wise. The most bass you get out of ZO if EQing is also taken into account is when you use headphone jack and set the source volume as low as possible and ZO2.3 in high gain and then EQ up the bass. 
   
  When I was using Creative Audigy 2 ZS it would quickly distort if trying to use a lower volume level on ZO2.1 & higher volume on the source when raising the bass on EQs but if I maxed the volume on ZO2.1 and went lower on the source I could EQ up the bass as much as I wanted. I'm talking about past +12dB boosts even. 
   
  If EQing is a desired function ZO probably works better out of the headphone jack than LOD. I don't use line-out myself so wouldn't know how it performs LOD-wise.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Well, that's all I have/had so, thus the question
> A10 doesn't really drive, but it sure does add that bass that i wanted originally on my D2K's. (yes they are full sized cans)


 


  I know quite well what AH-D2000 are. And this is a place where you should consider people to use some form of additional amplification from the start, especially with higher end cans.

 A10 is meant to drive, bass boosting is merely an extra, while it's on the spotlight with the ZO. I keep my sound chain as clean as possible, and even the ZO was already one too many devices but one that I'd give a pass due to its unique characteristics.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





roller said:


> I know quite well what AH-D2000 are. And this is a place where you should consider people to use some form of additional amplification from the start, especially with higher end cans.
> 
> A10 is meant to drive, bass boosting is merely an extra, while it's on the spotlight with the ZO. I keep my sound chain as clean as possible, and even the ZO was already one too many devices but one that I'd give a pass due to its unique characteristics.


 

 Lol...I haven't used my E5 for around a year, and only will start using amps due to my D2K's.
  Doesn't mean I've not had high-end IEM's


----------



## phrosty

Quote: 





kazekeil said:


> i'd just like a few more music tests.


 

 Here's a quick demo I threw together: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptuXzlNgn8c


----------



## AxelCloris

So I doubt this will work, but if I use a 4-pole TRRS cable in place of the TRS one that comes with my ZO would I be able to use inline controls?


----------



## joeq70

Quote: 





roller said:


> There was a user on another thread that complained the ZO2.3 was a poor match for the Pro 900s. Any further feedback on this?


 


  I disagree completely. I have the original ZO and it took the Pro 900 from good to HOLY CRAP AWESOME. That being said, I had to keep the ZO on the first two levels, otherwise the bass become too much, but the boost in FULLNESS made the ZO and "metallic" and "sharp" Pro 900 a perfect match.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





joeq70 said:


> I disagree completely. I have the original ZO and it took the Pro 900 from good to HOLY CRAP AWESOME. That being said, I had to keep the ZO on the first two levels, otherwise the bass become too much, but the boost in FULLNESS made the ZO and "metallic" and "sharp" Pro 900 a perfect match.


 


  That's certainly good to hear. While sound can sometimes be subjective to an extreme, I do feel the Pro 900s could get a bit more kick through external gear, and the boomy bass reports I've heard from the ZO usually came from users setting bass contour to excessive levels.
   
  Do you run it from a PC, a DAP, what?
   
  Also, since I intend on buying new, I can't get neither the original version nor the first v2 versions, so I'd have to keep in mind the possible pairing differences.


----------



## joeq70

Quote: 





roller said:


> That's certainly good to hear. While sound can sometimes be subjective to an extreme, I do feel the Pro 900s could get a bit more kick through external gear, and the boomy bass reports I've heard from the ZO usually came from users setting bass contour to excessive levels.
> 
> Do you run it from a PC, a DAP, what?
> 
> Also, since I intend on buying new, I can't get neither the original version nor the first v2 versions, so I'd have to keep in mind the possible pairing differences.


 
  I tried the Pro 900 and ZO together with my laptop, my sansa clip+, and my iphone 4. The IPhone 4 sounded the best by FAR.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





joeq70 said:


> I tried the Pro 900 and ZO together with my laptop, my sansa clip+, and my iphone 4. The IPhone 4 sounded the best by FAR.


 


  From your description, it seems you ran it directly through the laptop's onboard audio chip rather than a DAC. Still, if it were to sound bad, it would make more sense that any degradation to be clearer with onboard audio chips, so you enjoying it is a good sign.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





kazekeil said:


> I am Abomination - Deciever *
> I am Abomination - Cataclysm *
> I am Abomination - Since 1776 *
> 
> ...


 

 Got a new dubstep demo video: http://youtu.be/nWL817WlqSo


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Got a new dubstep demo video: http://youtu.be/nWL817WlqSo


 


  Very nice!
   
  Looking forward to mine coming in 
  -Chris from facebook


----------



## Totally Dubbed

These do pack a punch, but don't drive well...


----------



## Kazekeil

Quick question. Not to sound ignorant or anything, I'm just genuinely curious. What would it sound like in this kind of configuration?
   
  Source -> Fiio E5 -> ZO2 -> Headphones


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I shall try and see - although i don't trust my E5


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





kazekeil said:


> Quick question. Not to sound ignorant or anything, I'm just genuinely curious. What would it sound like in this kind of configuration?
> 
> Source -> Fiio E5 -> ZO2 -> Headphones


 


  Fiio E5 won't do anything good I would guess but Someone who has tried this (or can) should jump in.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Completely forgot hold up lol..
   
  EDIT:
 HOLD DA PHONE!
 This is a fun combo!
   
  E5 gives me that HUGE boost in volume
  Whilst the ZO2 gives me bass
   
  I kid you not, my D2K's are vibrating...
  Red contour + E5 bass boost.
   
  SINCE WHEN DID THE D2K's go THIS HARD hahahahaha!
  <3 ZO2 now.


----------



## kenman345

What song are you listening to? and whats the volume settings/connections being made? I need to try this when I get home. Think the E6 will have a similar effect?
  
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Completely forgot hold up lol..
> 
> EDIT:
> HOLD DA PHONE!
> ...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

E6 should have the same effect.
  Any song lol.
  Just a huge boost in volume from the E5.


----------



## kenman345

what was the source being played from? and if iDevice, LOD? high gain?
   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> E6 should have the same effect.
> Any song lol.
> Just a huge boost in volume from the E5.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

What's your setup Totally Dubbed and do you use LOD or headphone jack? Is there any sensitive IEM user here that can tell exactly what volume level on ZO2.3 are you using in case using LOD and low gain? I'm wondering if there's room to increase the gain lvl in low gain. If possible I'd see it as a good thing for digiZoid to increase the gain level in low gain a little. The optimal IMO would be like if the most sensitive IEMs around would have "normal" volume level at say vol level 5 or so on the ZO2.3 when used with a LOD so maybe headphones like Denon D2000 might get normal listening volumes at say lvl 12 ~ 15 or so perhaps out of max 32, ofc this just a rough estimate of the "ideal" gain level.
   
  For reference using headphone jack on my onboard soundchip and Q40 headphones I'm at like windows volume 42~43% without ZO2.3 and 52~54% in low gain and 16% using high gain for similar volume level.
   
  I would if possibly also compare if using LOD how it compares to headphone jack + high gain use.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> what was the source being played from? and if iDevice, LOD? high gain?


 
   

  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> What's your setup Totally Dubbed and do you use LOD or headphone jack? Is there any sensitive IEM user here that can tell exactly what volume level on ZO2.3 are you using in case using LOD and low gain? I'm wondering if there's room to increase the gain lvl in low gain.
> 
> For reference using headphone jack on my onboard soundchip and Q40 headphones I'm at like windows volume 42~43% without ZO2.3 and 52~54% in low gain and 16% using high gain for similar volume level.


 

 Sorry lads, didn't get it at first:
   
  Setup:
  SGS1 via a 2 way splitter going into the E5 via a 3.5mm jack to 3.5mm - into the ZO2 on HIGH GAIN with RED CONTOUR 
   
  About EMI I'll let you know tomorrow, as I'll take the ZO2 with me.
  Although my SGS atm has no EMI issues with any of the amps, I can tell you the A10 had huge problems with my S1....
   
  Then again when I wave my phone in front of a $600 Cisco phone it switched it off


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Hmm I think we should start doing a followup on what volume level y'all use in low gain if using LOD so they might adjust it for the future ZO3 if needed, would probably be useful data for digiZoid if you mentioned what IEM or headphone you use and what volume level on ZO2.3 in low gain when using LOD. 
   
  Sounds like a good idea?
   
  Ofc another solution or should I say improved compability measure would be to add perhaps a 3rd gain level so there's low, medium and high and to even further improve compatibility why not make the gain switch separate from volume control so it can be adjusted in all gain levels? My idea at least in case ZO3 is meant to have fullrange smartvektor adjustment I'd put treble + bass contour level selection on one push wheel (the way bass contour level and volume adjustment works like now) and volume adjustment and gain selection on the other pushwheel => awesome compatibility and adjustability


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Does sound like a good idea.
  But I can't help - I don't own any iFails any more 
   
  I'm updating the other thread with Nurse's question on the gain modes + volumes for each.


----------



## Kazekeil

So worth the extra 17 dollars to throw the e5 in with my ZO purchase?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





kazekeil said:


> So worth the extra 17 dollars to throw the e5 in with my ZO purchase?


 

 depends what you really need it for!
  I would suggest just the ZO on high-gain -> its crazy the difference between high gain and low gain on max settings. You don't expect the sudden LEAP of volume you get.
  Only thing E5 will add is more volume, and not necessarily quality.
   
  On top of this,do your really want to be carrying around 2 amps?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

*I posted my review + comparison*


----------



## kenman345

Great review, but the reference to the issues experienced with some owners of Ultrasone Pro 900's are false. At least as far as I can remember, MizMoxie pointed out the incorrect use of the ZO2.3, which was the EQ settings on the source player, and also I vaguely remember these users responding that turning off their EQ settings on their bass alleviated the issue.
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> *I posted my review + comparison*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Great review, but the reference to the issues experienced with some owners of Ultrasone Pro 900's are false. At least as far as I can remember, MizMoxie pointed out the incorrect use of the ZO2.3, which was the EQ settings on the source player, and also I vaguely remember these users responding that turning off their EQ settings on their bass alleviated the issue.


 
   
  Well I've read it several places now, with the PRO 900's - I thought it was worth mentioning just in case


----------



## Posam

Has anyone else had the issue of their ZO2 dying without the light coming on? I can tell when its dying because it goes into low gain (even though the lightbar says otherwise) and thus there is volume drop off. I believe its supposed to flash red or something and mine has only done this maybe once.


----------



## jms209

Hmm why is the Z0 $120 on their website and only $100 on amazon.....they are both from them though?
Is their a difference between them because I'm not sure where to buy them......

So I connect a double sided 3.5 cable to my source(mp3/phone) and the Z0,then I assume the Z0 has another 3.5 slot to connect my headphones,correct?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





jms209 said:


> Hmm why is the Z0 $120 on their website and only $100 on amazon.....they are both from them though?
> Is their a difference between them because I'm not sure where to buy them......
> So I connect a double sided 3.5 cable to my source(mp3/phone) and the Z0,then I assume the Z0 has another 3.5 slot to connect my headphones,correct?


 
  Connects via 3.5 to 3.5 yes.
  And maybe the difference is:
  Original ZO and new ZO2?
   
  I don't know.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





posam said:


> Has anyone else had the issue of their ZO2 dying without the light coming on? I can tell when its dying because it goes into low gain (even though the lightbar says otherwise) and thus there is volume drop off. I believe its supposed to flash red or something and mine has only done this maybe once.


 

 Next time you encounter the tell-tale signs of low battery (i.e., automatic switching into low gain mode and the volume level reducing), set the LightBar to green or yellow, and/or rotate and hold the switch downwards while in gain select mode to set the LightBar to blue. You should definitely see the red LED blinking at the bottom of the LightBar. If the LightBar is pink/red/orange/etc., it may be more difficult to notice.  
   
  Let me know what happens...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Next time you encounter the tell-tale signs of low battery (i.e., automatic switching into low gain mode and the volume level reducing), set the LightBar to green or yellow, and/or rotate and hold the switch downwards while in gain select mode to set the LightBar to blue. You should definitely see the red LED blinking at the bottom of the LightBar. If the LightBar is pink/red/orange/etc., it may be more difficult to notice.
> 
> Let me know what happens...


 

 I actually have a question (might be a nooby one):
   
  When I partially hold the "on/off" switch, and then release it - but don't hold it long enough to switch it off completely whilst on the contour settings.
  The ZO2 quickly changes colour to green, and then comes back to my contour settings
   
  Is this displaying my battery via colour?


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I actually have a question (might be a nooby one):
> 
> When I partially hold the "on/off" switch, and then release it - but don't hold it long enough to switch it off completely whilst on the contour settings.
> The ZO2 quickly changes colour to green, and then comes back to my contour settings
> ...


 

 There is a long and boring answer to your question, so I will give you the short and sweet version...
   
  Consider it a small "glitch in the matrix" that is related to the delay/timing between the switch and LightBar. It has nothing to do with the battery. Every once in a while I'll hit that sweet spot when turning ZO off as well, and it does the same thing to me. So it's nothing to be worried about.


----------



## kenman345

While it is nothing to be worried about, is this hitting something in the system that is expected to maybe add more features in the next version? or is it just a hiccup in the system that really is just a minor delay when trying to turn the device off?
  
  Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> There is a long and boring answer to your question, so I will give you the short and sweet version...
> 
> Consider it a small "glitch in the matrix" that is related to the delay/timing between the switch and LightBar. It has nothing to do with the battery. Every once in a while I'll hit that sweet spot when turning ZO off as well, and it does the same thing to me. So it's nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> There is a long and boring answer to your question, so I will give you the short and sweet version...
> 
> Consider it a small "glitch in the matrix" that is related to the delay/timing between the switch and LightBar. It has nothing to do with the battery. Every once in a while I'll hit that sweet spot when turning ZO off as well, and it does the same thing to me. So it's nothing to be worried about.


 
   
  Thanks a lot for the fast answer 
  It doesn't bother/worry me at all, I was just wondering what it was that's it - cheers for the explanation!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> There is a long and boring answer to your question, so I will give you the short and sweet version...


 

 Ok there is definitely something wrong...I can't go without having my ZO2 on me at all times!
  Music sounds lifeless with it OFF (ignoring bass boost all together) - must....have....ZO2 on me....at ALL TIMES!
   
  What an amazing product. It's my new little baby I hog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm so happy with it, and the bass contours are very tasty! Yummy


----------



## kenman345

I know the feeling. Was using the ZO2 purely with my line out from my iDevice and decided to pick up a Sansa Clip Zip to get used to the idea and see how I might like organizing my music on microSD cards, and have really enjoyed the fun of going between the two devices and the differences they have with the effects of the ZO2. The combination of the small form factor of the Clip Zip and the ZO2 make for an awesome portable setup, just a command strip between them to hold it together. 
   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Ok there is definitely something wrong...I can't go without having my ZO2 on me at all times!
> Music sounds lifeless with it OFF (ignoring bass boost all together) - must....have....ZO2 on me....at ALL TIMES!
> 
> What an amazing product. It's my new little baby I hog
> ...


----------



## Kazekeil

Come saturday when I get my next paycheck, I'll be ordering mine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I know the feeling. Was using the ZO2 purely with my line out from my iDevice and decided to pick up a Sansa Clip Zip to get used to the idea and see how I might like organizing my music on microSD cards, and have really enjoyed the fun of going between the two devices and the differences they have with the effects of the ZO2. The combination of the small form factor of the Clip Zip and the ZO2 make for an awesome portable setup, just a command strip between them to hold it together.


 

  hehe I ordered some "velcro" I think its called Dlock or something to stick on my SGS's case and on the ZO2


  Quote: 





kazekeil said:


> Come saturday when I get my next paycheck, I'll be ordering mine.


 
  nice


----------



## vytman

Hi, what's the maximum impedance the ZO can drive in high gain mode? I have a ER4P and bought and S adapter making 100ohm impedance. I'm using a SGS with Voodoo Sound as a source.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





vytman said:


> Hi, what's the maximum impedance the ZO can drive in high gain mode? I have a ER4P and bought and S adapter making 100ohm impedance. I'm using a SGS with Voodoo Sound as a source.


 

 U shouldn't have the slightest worry with voodoo sound - trust me, I have it too 
  -TotallydubbedHD


----------



## phrosty

Quote: 





vytman said:


> Hi, what's the maximum impedance the ZO can drive in high gain mode? I have a ER4P and bought and S adapter making 100ohm impedance. I'm using a SGS with Voodoo Sound as a source.


 

 digiZoid claims it'll drive up to 300Ω. With my Cowon D2 + ZO2.3 + DT770-80s, it gets quite loud enough in high gain mode at about 30% volume on the D2.


----------



## vytman

Thanks guys. So, in high gain mode it also amplifies the sound but it's not user regulated like in low gain mode, am I right?
  
   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> U shouldn't have the slightest worry with voodoo sound - trust me, I have it too
> -TotallydubbedHD


 


  
  Quote: 





phrosty said:


> digiZoid claims it'll drive up to 300Ω. With my Cowon D2 + ZO2.3 + DT770-80s, it gets quite loud enough in high gain mode at about 30% volume on the D2.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





vytman said:


> Thanks guys. So, in high gain mode it also amplifies the sound but it's not user regulated like in low gain mode, am I right?


 
  100% right yes
   
  In high gain mode, it boost the volume, but then u have to adjust the volume on your source, not the ZO2.
  I personally find low gain only useful for turning it down (as in lower than source) lol


----------



## vytman

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> 100% right yes
> 
> In high gain mode, it boost the volume, but then u have to adjust the volume on your source, not the ZO2.
> I personally find low gain only useful for turning it down (as in lower than source) lol


 


  Right


----------



## Focker

I just had the sickest ZO2 experience yet...if any of you guys have Netflix streaming on a portable device, fire up the film Serenity. I'm only about 15 mins in with the ZO set up to orange, and the bass is just ridiculous on my Atrios. I have a Kindle Fire coming in tomorrow, and I can't wait to watch movies on that with the ZO/Atrio combo....
   
  Fire up Serenity when you get a chance


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





focker said:


> I just had the sickest ZO2 experience yet...if any of you guys have Netflix streaming on a portable device, fire up the film Serenity. I'm only about 15 mins in with the ZO set up to orange, and the bass is just ridiculous on my Atrios. I have a Kindle Fire coming in tomorrow, and I can't wait to watch movies on that with the ZO/Atrio combo....
> 
> Fire up Serenity when you get a chance


 

 Orange with the MG7's?
 Brave man.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Orange with the MG7's?
> Brave man.


 


  haha, yep, that takes them right to the edge 
   
  When I turned it back down to green after a while just to compare, it was a shocker...what a contrast between the two! Definitely one of the biggest differences I've experienced yet.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





focker said:


> haha, yep, that takes them right to the edge
> 
> When I turned it back down to green after a while just to compare, it was a shocker...what a contrast between the two! Definitely one of the biggest differences I've experienced yet.


 

 haha yeah 
 Got to love it!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Another noob question:
   
  When the ZO2 starts running low on battery - its gets out of high-gain mode and goes into low gain, even though the indicator is still pink?
  Is that correct?
   
  And yes I see blinking when i change to the contours - orange ish colour
  Its been used so much lately


----------



## psygeist

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Another noob question:
> 
> When the ZO2 starts running low on battery - its gets out of high-gain mode and goes into low gain, even though the indicator is still pink?
> Is that correct?


 

 Yes.


----------



## kenman345

Anyone know if the Rocoo P with a rated output of 50mW will be overpowering the the ZO2? I don't want to overdrive the ZO2, but also highly considering the Rocoo P right now


----------



## bjaardker

Got my ZO2. Really like the sound coming from it. There's a little hiss, but nothing too terrible. The hiss when my DAP is plugged in is really bad (there's no hiss without the ZO2). 
   
  The only thing that really has disappointed me is the fit and finish of the device. The lack of attention to detail and general chintzy feel goes along with the fact that they haven't bothered to print up new boxes for the ZO2 and are still using the original ZO boxes.

 When I refer to the lack of attention to detail I mean that 2 pieces of plastic that make up the device are made of 2 different materials and that the edge of one of them is bubbled and not molded well. Judging by the way they used the old original ZO box, I'm willing to bet the reason there are 2 different materials used is that they're still using the back pieces from the old ZO and just had new front pieces molded that say ZO2 on them. These pieces fit poorly and the seam around the device is not uniform. For $115, one would expect better build quality, especially when you consider the competition.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

indeed there is a little hiss - not as much as the A10 nor E11 though...
  E11 was significantly present.
   
  In terms of SQ - what you liking/disliking about them ?
   
  I see what you mean about your finish of the product + the box
  -> end of the day for me, when i received it and compared it to the competition...E11 was literally and aluminium box, and the A10 had the best looking packaging.
  In terms of build - the E11 felt .... like aluminium put together, and the A10 felt like there was paint all over it.
  The ZO2's box wasn't really special, and the finish wasn't perfect either.
   
  None of them are great or perfect, but what mattered to me the most was the SQ
  With relation to finish + attention to detail, i can related with you with the TFTA's I had.


----------



## bjaardker

In terms of SQ I'm still trying to learn the device and how it works with my other equipment. I find myself fiddling with the contour adjust all the time and I'm not sure whether I like high gain mode or low gain with my source device turned up. On some tracks it feels a little muddy, but then I do an A/B and realize that the track itself is a little muddy. I really like how it's able to boost lower freq's without bleeding into the mids too terribly. 
   
  I'm not sure about soundstage yet...something funky going on there, but I can't put my finger on it since it seems to change from track to track. 
   
  I am pleased with the amount of amplification provided. Much better than the E6 even though it's just a smidge larger. 
   
  I think I need to wait a while to give a final verdict, but so far so good.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Try a/bing it with the zo2 at the same level of the source
I find impassible to do, but achieved doing it with the a10 + zo2.

Also have some fun and put your zo2 via the e6.
I guess the zo2 is like marmite. You either love it or hate it 
This is regarding the sound colouring or should i say the widening and adding to it.


----------



## mikaveli06

Mine should be here on Friday, pretty excited. I just got audio technica m-50's and an e11. I also picked up a pair of jvc fx700 and am eagerily awaiting there arrival. Chances are I will be returning the e-11, its nice, but I'm looking for "nasty" and I think digizoidwill be the answer. 

Ps...source is cowon j3......am I in for a treat?? I sold my sm3's which were great, but I think these combo's will bring me more pleasure


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





mikaveli06 said:


> Mine should be here on Friday, pretty excited. I just got audio technica m-50's and an e11. I also picked up a pair of jvc fx700 and am eagerily awaiting there arrival. Chances are I will be returning the e-11, its nice, but I'm looking for "nasty" and I think digizoidwill be the answer.
> Ps...source is cowon j3......am I in for a treat?? I sold my sm3's which were great, but I think these combo's will bring me more pleasure


 
Nastaaaay?
  
  Do let us know about the E11 vs ZO2 - see how you compare it to my thought on the 2


----------



## mikaveli06

Im gonna guess it will be similar as ive followed a few of ur threads and that what led me to give digizoid a shot, lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

mikaveli06 said:


> Im gonna guess it will be similar as ive followed a few of ur threads and that what led me to give digizoid a shot, lol




Haha! Well that's cool, but each to their own. So if it's the same, I'll be happy you found a nice amp via reading some of my things. However if you don't mesh well with it, i would love to know why


----------



## bjaardker

Still trying to figure this thing out. Sometimes it sounds awesome, other times it gets a little muddy.

 One thing is certain, it does great things for the compressed sound from SiriusXM. Opens it up a little, gives more richness to the sound, and masks some of the digital artifacts.


----------



## btinc

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Anyone know if the Rocoo P with a rated output of 50mW will be overpowering the the ZO2? I don't want to overdrive the ZO2, but also highly considering the Rocoo P right now


 


  Works fine with the rocoo p, I really enjoy the combo.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> Got my ZO2. Really like the sound coming from it. There's a little hiss, but nothing too terrible. The hiss when my DAP is plugged in is really bad (there's no hiss without the ZO2).
> 
> The only thing that really has disappointed me is the fit and finish of the device. The lack of attention to detail and general chintzy feel goes along with the fact that they haven't bothered to print up new boxes for the ZO2 and are still using the original ZO boxes.
> 
> When I refer to the lack of attention to detail I mean that 2 pieces of plastic that make up the device are made of 2 different materials and that the edge of one of them is bubbled and not molded well. Judging by the way they used the old original ZO box, I'm willing to bet the reason there are 2 different materials used is that they're still using the back pieces from the old ZO and just had new front pieces molded that say ZO2 on them. These pieces fit poorly and the seam around the device is not uniform. For $115, one would expect better build quality, especially when you consider the competition.


 
   
   
   
  First of all, thanks for purchasing our product. We appreciate the time and energy you put into making a post about your impressions of the ZO2. That being said, we would like an opportunity to explain exactly what it is you are looking at. Most importantly, the enclosure itself, top and bottom, are made of Polycarbonate (e.g. Lexan). Also, we did not use the same back plate as the original ZO, the device is entirely new moldings. The incongruity you describe as “two different materials” is actually a result of the rubberized coating process. We have worked very hard to ensure that the coating company did their job as well as possible, in fact we had to send back two entire production runs and meet several times with their Quality Assurance people before we could get an acceptable run.
   
  Second, we hope everyone will keep in mind one thing. We are a company comprised of three employees. Not three thousand, not three hundred, not even thirty. Three. We take our business quite seriously and do the very best we can to provide our customers with quality products and service. Also, something to consider when comparing a ZO to the typcial headphone amp, a ZO is first and foremost a device to give bassheads the bass they want, especially deep sub-bass. Of course, ZO does have integrated headphone amplification but it’s primary purpose is to deliver extreme bass performance for portable listening. The point is, ZO’s SmartVektor technology delivers what others can’t, and in an incredibly affordable package, especially considering the quality and performance of the hardware contained inside.  Let me put it this way, would you rather have a Ferrari that drives like a Kia? Or a Kia that drives like a Ferrari?
   
  Btw, the E11 is NOT aluminum. It is tin and plastic.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Btw, the E11 is NOT aluminum. It is tin and plastic.


 

 Beef - I LOVE IT


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Nice to see you MizMoxie. How you doing? 
   
  I just spent comparing ZO2 on/off for these Q40 headphones and it's such a drastic improvement when turning on ZO2, it's like I'm wondering if I'm even listening to the same headphones or not, makes them sound so much better.


----------



## bjaardker

MizMoxie
   
  Thanks for the reply and the clarification on the build issues I had mentioned. Although it's not a headphone amp first, it performs formidably when compared to other portable headphone amps. Throw SmartVektor into the mix and it's a great device. I'm still trying to figure out when to use which contours for best results, but so far I'm very happy. It's taken the anemic output from my phone and given the sound some richness.
   
  So far my only complaints are aesthetic issues I pointed out earlier. Which..when you've got some awesome sub bass pounding away at your ears, it doesn't really matter anymore.

 Here's one that melted my brain when using the Zo2:
 http://youtu.be/wxNT8ONn-To?hd=1


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Nice to see you MizMoxie. How you doing?


 

  Hi RPGwiZ! I'm doing great, just staying very busy! =)


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> MizMoxie
> 
> Thanks for the reply and the clarification on the build issues I had mentioned. Although it's not a headphone amp first, it performs formidably when compared to other portable headphone amps. Throw SmartVektor into the mix and it's a great device. I'm still trying to figure out when to use which contours for best results, but so far I'm very happy. It's taken the anemic output from my phone and given the sound some richness.
> 
> ...


 


  No problem! I just wanted to make sure we all understood each other. 
   
  Good to hear you are enjoying it!


----------



## Focker

MizMoxie: Can you please license the smart vector technology to Meier Audio so I can be in audio nirvana? hehe 
   
  Still lovin' my ZO!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

ZO2 + M-Audio Q40 + this music = heaven! (it has been remastered by me for better quality due to taken from a livestream)


----------



## Focker

Here's my addiction lately...
   
  ZO2 + iPod via LOD + Atrio Futuresonics IEMs + ↓↓↓
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFlE7_6hKUE
   
  = awesomeness


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





focker said:


> Here's my addiction lately...
> 
> ZO2 + iPod via LOD + Atrio Futuresonics IEMs + ↓↓↓
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice may have to go download that album seeing you can get it for free.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Nice may have to go download that album seeing you can get it for free.


 


  It's really interesting music...makes me wish I was back in high school getting ready for a football game!


----------



## Don Workinson

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> ZO2 + M-Audio Q40 + this music = heaven! (it has been remastered by me for better quality due to taken from a livestream)


 

 Nice tune. 4 some reason I can't pick 1080p. Just 720p


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





don workinson said:


> Nice tune. 4 some reason I can't pick 1080p. Just 720p


 

 Weird works here, oh well it shouldn't be any difference but if you go to the youtube page you can even select "Original" quality. I'm a quality freak so just have to be sure I get the best possible quality I can get.


----------



## TheParasite

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Anyone know if the Rocoo P with a rated output of 50mW will be overpowering the the ZO2? I don't want to overdrive the ZO2, but also highly considering the Rocoo P right now


 


  Can anyone comment on this?  I ordered a Rocoo P last week and was planning on pairing it with the Digizoid 2.3 but am also worried about this.  I'm waiting on an email response from Digizoid about this however I would appreciate some feedback from users who might be able to try the Rocoo P -> Digizoid with the headphone out and HDMS mode.  Thank you.


----------



## Kazekeil

I'm actually still on the fence about this. I pushed back my ZO purchase to get an Archos 48. I'm glad I did, 500gb and compatable with nearly anything. SQ on par, if not surpassing, an ipod video. I say that because in the original Donut firmware it's on par, but I hacked it up to tri boot into donut, gingerbread, and linux. The EQ in gingerbread throws it over the top.
   
  I just don't know if I want to go straight into the ZO or play around with amping a little first with something like the fiio e5 or 6. The skrillex demo with the ZO actually turned me off to it a bit, but I realize it was the highest contour. It sounded clipped and muddy. I'm sure the actual experience is much different though.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





theparasite said:


> Can anyone comment on this?  I ordered a Rocoo P last week and was planning on pairing it with the Digizoid 2.3 but am also worried about this.  I'm waiting on an email response from Digizoid about this however I would appreciate some feedback from users who might be able to try the Rocoo P -> Digizoid with the headphone out and HDMS mode.  Thank you.


 

 HDMS will overpower the ZO2.3 in low gain. Set the ZO2.3 in high gain (a.k.a. no volume control / pure bass boost) and you should be fine.


----------



## TheParasite

Quote: 





clieos said:


> HDMS will overpower the ZO2.3 in low gain. Set the ZO2.3 in high gain (a.k.a. no volume control / pure bass boost) and you should be fine.


 


  Is this based on specs or do you have a Rocoo P + Digizoid to test with?  I was hoping for some real world tests if HDMS will not work.  I have read quite a few posts discussing the hiss via headphone jack to varying degrees depending on Rocoo model and firmware installed.  Unfortunately it looked as though HDMS was the only method with no hiss (at least no one mentioned hiss in HDMS mode).
   
  I suppose I will wait until the Rocoo arrives before considering purchasing the Digizoid, just to make sure I can tolerate any distortion/hiss the unit may have before altering the signal.


----------



## kenman345

HDMS is a mode? What does it do? I am so confused about it
  
  Quote: 





theparasite said:


> Is this based on specs or do you have a Rocoo P + Digizoid to test with?  I was hoping for some real world tests if HDMS will not work.  I have read quite a few posts discussing the hiss via headphone jack to varying degrees depending on Rocoo model and firmware installed.  Unfortunately it looked as though HDMS was the only method with no hiss (at least no one mentioned hiss in HDMS mode).
> 
> I suppose I will wait until the Rocoo arrives before considering purchasing the Digizoid, just to make sure I can tolerate any distortion/hiss the unit may have before altering the signal.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





theparasite said:


> Is this based on specs or do you have a Rocoo P + Digizoid to test with?  I was hoping for some real world tests if HDMS will not work.  I have read quite a few posts discussing the hiss via headphone jack to varying degrees depending on Rocoo model and firmware installed.  Unfortunately it looked as though HDMS was the only method with no hiss (at least no one mentioned hiss in HDMS mode).
> 
> I suppose I will wait until the Rocoo arrives before considering purchasing the Digizoid, just to make sure I can tolerate any distortion/hiss the unit may have before altering the signal.


 
  I own both and have tested them out.
   
  FYI, RoCoo P will hiss a tiny bit when use with piss prone IEM. HDMS is just setting the volume to max in the headphone jack, which in itself doesn't eliminates the hiss in RoCoo P at all. Pairing it with an amp will not fix the problem, but worsen it since you are ampling a hissed signal. This is of course depend on whether headphone you use is hiss prone or not. If it is not hiss prone, then you might not notice any hiss at all, amped or not.
   

  
   


  Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> HDMS is a mode? What does it do? I am so confused about it


 
  It is a mode in RoCoo P, not related to ZO2.3 at all.


----------



## kenman345

I knew it wasnt a mode on the ZO2, i've had mine for a while, just didnt find any literature on the technology from HiSoundAudio when I was looking into their Rocoo line
  
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> It is a mode in RoCoo P, not related to ZO2.3 at all.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I knew it wasnt a mode on the ZO2, i've had mine for a while, just didnt find any literature on the technology from HiSoundAudio when I was looking into their Rocoo line


 

 As far as I can tell, it is nothing more than maximizing the output volume.


----------



## mikaveli06

Well, i actually sent the digizo back in favor of the e11.  I liked the size of digi better, but the e11 just gave such a "clean" sound as i just couldnt find the right setting on the digi for my AT m-50's.  Plus i really like the volume knob on the e11.  I will give digi another shot in future when the 3rd version is released.


----------



## TheParasite

Well for home use I plan on pairing the Rocoo P with the Audio Technica ATH-AD700.  I ordered a pair of the Hisound Crystal IEMs for portable use.  I'm not sure either of these has a high enough sensitivity to pick up any "hiss" but will wait until the Rocoo P arrives to test them out.  Thank you for the information on the HDMS out; I read some other posts that implied that hiss was eliminated when using this function vs. the standard headphone out so I thought it somehow bypassed an internal piece of hardware or maybe used a firmware feature that removed the hiss.
   
I suppose if the Rocoo P doesn't produce any hiss on my audio devices, adding the Digizoid 2.3 to the chain shouldn't add any noise?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





theparasite said:


> I suppose if the Rocoo P doesn't produce any hiss on my audio devices, adding the Digizoid 2.3 to the chain shouldn't add any noise?


 
  Most likely it won't.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Most likely it won't.


 
   
  Correct me if I'm wrong ClieOS, but most amps, at least under a certain amount give u a hiss, simply as they are amplifying your source.
  Almost like putting sensitive earphones on a high volumed source.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong ClieOS, but most amps, at least under a certain amount give u a hiss, simply as they are amplifying your source.
> Almost like putting sensitive earphones on a high volumed source.


 

 All amp (and electronics) produce noise on its own but also have a SNR (Signal-to-Noise Ratio). The better than SNR, the less likely you can detect the noise with your ears. This is the big reason why line-out is preferred over headphone-out when it comes to amping, since line-out generally is the cleanest signal in the device. This will ensure the amplification itself will not worsen the SNR too much. Some amp, especially the really good one, are very dark in the background. But some amp, like Tube amp, are usually a lot more noisy even on their own. The big keys are 1) whether the amplified noise is bad enough (a.k.a. low SNR) and 2) whether your headphone can pick them up or not. For example, Shure SE530 and SE535 are both really hiss prone. Even with good source, you can still detect a trace of hiss with them. Some IEM, like ER4S, are just almost immune to hiss. It all depends on the whole setup.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





clieos said:


> All amp (and electronics) produce noise on its own but also have a SNR (Signal-to-Noise Ratio). The better than SNR, the less likely you can detect the noise with your ears. This is the big reason why line-out is preferred over headphone-out when it comes to amping, since line-out generally is the cleanest signal in the device. This will ensure the amplification itself will not worsen the SNR too much. Some amp, especially the really good one, are very dark in the background. But some amp, like Tube amp, are usually a lot more noisy even on their own. The big keys are 1) whether the amplified noise is bad enough (a.k.a. low SNR) and 2) whether your headphone can pick them up or not. For example, Shure SE530 and SE535 are both really hiss prone. Even with good source, you can still detect a trace of hiss with them. Some IEM, like ER4S, are just almost immune to hiss. It all depends on the whole setup.


 

 i love your explanations and detail you put into the replies - thanks again bro!
   
  And gratz on 10k posts.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My ZO2v3 review:


----------



## DannyBai

^ Excellent thorough video review.


----------



## Focker

Nice review, TD!
   
  I'm still lovin' my ZO2...use it every single night!
   
  EDIT: Forgot to add something...a few weeks ago I found a really great deal on some Altec Lansing IEMs. They were around $49 retail, but on closeout for $6 each. I picked up a couple pair just for the hell of it. You would not BELIEVE how great the low end is on these cheapos with the ZO in play. I have a little iPod nano with the ZO2, and not only is it a REALLY small size to take with me, it sounds phenomenal. Digizoid rules!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> ^ Excellent thorough video review.


 

 Cheers danny!
 You got a lil plug in there too 
   


  Quote: 





focker said:


> Nice review, TD!
> 
> I'm still lovin' my ZO2...use it every single night!
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to add something...a few weeks ago I found a really great deal on some Altec Lansing IEMs. They were around $49 retail, but on closeout for $6 each. I picked up a couple pair just for the hell of it. You would not BELIEVE how great the low end is on these cheapos with the ZO in play. I have a little iPod nano with the ZO2, and not only is it a REALLY small size to take with me, it sounds phenomenal. Digizoid rules!


 
  Thanks man!
  And same, using it day in, day out!


----------



## SladeNoctis

Great video TD was planning to do a video as well but you beat me to it. Anyway having some great listening sessions with my ZO2 and is awesome with most of my setups especially in the car.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





sladenoctis said:


> Great video TD was planning to do a video as well but you beat me to it. Anyway having some great listening sessions with my ZO2 and is awesome with most of my setups especially in the car.


 


 You should still do your video...I'm pretty sure most of us love watching stuff like that   Even though I already have a ZO2 I still love talking and hearing about it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





sladenoctis said:


> Great video TD was planning to do a video as well but you beat me to it. Anyway having some great listening sessions with my ZO2 and is awesome with most of my setups especially in the car.


 
  Cheers buddy!
   

  
  Quote: 





focker said:


> You should still do your video...I'm pretty sure most of us love watching stuff like that   Even though I already have a ZO2 I still love talking and hearing about it.


 
  Agreed - the more the merrier.
  + its great to compare and hear different opinions!

 I really enjoy reading from this forum - especially different opinions - that's the beauty of sound.
   
  Also, at least your video will be (hopefully) useful, unlike the snazzy's review...LOL
  Where he kept saying the ZO2 = Clean sounding haha


----------



## SladeNoctis

Quote: 





focker said:


> You should still do your video...I'm pretty sure most of us love watching stuff like that   Even though I already have a ZO2 I still love talking and hearing about it.


 


   


  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Cheers buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  lol i will probably by the end of the week, have work and class so i have to deal with that plus im getting the EX1000 so i get to see if ZO2 can pull off its magic on those.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





sladenoctis said:


> lol i will probably by the end of the week, have work and class so i have to deal with that plus im getting the EX1000 so i get to see if ZO2 can pull off its magic on those.


 
  Sweet!


----------



## Kazekeil

Got my paycheck today, much more than I expected. Now I have no reason not to get one. I also have amazon prime through their student program, so free 2 day shipping. Oh yesss


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I seriously can't love without it now...0.0
  Put it my Nokia Lumia 800...and it sounded plain and boring - put the ZO2 on it = LIFE TO MY MUSIC! DA HELL was I missing all these years 0.0!


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I seriously can't love without it now...0.0


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hahaha


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I seriously can't love without it now...0.0
> Put it my Nokia Lumia 800...and it sounded plain and boring - put the ZO2 on it = LIFE TO MY MUSIC! DA HELL was I missing all these years 0.0!


 

 Same thoughts, but before this I got quite similar results exploiting the high quality EQ on kX Audio drivers for Audigy cards that allowed even 12dB boost (but I had some headphones boosted like between 10 - 15dB across the range haha) without any audible distortion/coloration to the sound, worked a bit like a software "amp" which an EQ should in best case scenario, only change the loudness of the frequencies. By boosting the whole range on this EQ significantly it lead to similar kind of audible changes, it's as if music got more "body", got more dynamic, you got "more of everything" which is what I'd use to describe the SmartVektor sound. However since Audigy cards lack good quality DACs and resampler for todays standards ZO finally got rid of the need of kX Audio drivers that provided me this sound with help of the EQing, ZO provides that kinda result without need of EQing. Even Realtek ALC889 chip sounds better than a Audigy 2 ZS today so I decided to move on but the EQ on the Realtek onboard chip is obviously crap compared to kX Audio's EQ and will color the sound if making drastic changes (+/- 3dB or so is max possible without ruining sound) but with ZO there's no need to boost the whole range anymore anyways.


----------



## bjaardker

TD, I saw you're getting the MDTs soon.

 Those plus the ZO = more bass than your ears can handle. It's pretty awesome.I barely can get into the yellow with them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> TD, I saw you're getting the MDTs soon.
> 
> Those plus the ZO = more bass than your ears can handle. It's pretty awesome.I barely can get into the yellow with them.


 

 I tried with the TFTA 1XB...'s I hardly could get above green haha


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Today I did a funny comparision, I compared Logitech X-530 5.1 set without ZO2 vs M-Audio Q40 with ZO2.1 and the Q40 + ZO2.1 combo hits harder with a bit bigger punch/impact in the bass compared to the 5.25" sub even with the sub set to the max volume and comparing with similar volume levels, the X-530 outputs a bit bloated subbass but it stays relatively soft with not so much punch to it. The M-Audio Q40 + ZO2.1 definitely outputs like a night and day better quality bass too but that's expected from a low cost 5.1 set obviously but I still find this quite amusing. ^^ And I'm only at like level 8 on ZO2.1


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Today I did a funny comparision, I compared Logitech X-530 5.1 set without ZO2 vs M-Audio Q40 with ZO2.1 and the Q40 + ZO2.1 combo hits harder with a bit bigger punch/impact in the bass compared to the 5.25" sub even with the sub set to the max volume and comparing with similar volume levels, the X-530 outputs a bit bloated subbass but it stays relatively soft with not so much punch to it. The M-Audio Q40 + ZO2.1 definitely outputs like a night and day better quality bass too but that's expected from a low cost 5.1 set obviously but I still find this quite amusing. ^^ And I'm only at like level 8 on ZO2.1


 


  That's what I love about this thing...the quality of the bass remains excellent on the ZO. I was fearful that it would turn the low end into a big loud bloated mess, cause I know there is a big market for that sort of bass. I don't care for that type at all...I like my bass to be as natural as possible, and somehow the smart vector tech pulls it off.
   
  One of the most shocking things I've found with the ZO is how it can take cheapo IEMs and take them to a whole other level. I have some Altec Lansing IEMs that I paid  $8 for a few weeks ago. The ZO makes them sound like a million bucks. Obviously it doesn't change much about the mids and highs, but when you fill out the low end with quality bass, it makes them sound much more impressive.
   
  It's also quite the attention grabber when I'm at work. Right now I just have a super tiny iPod nano velcro'd to the ZO with my Fiio LOD cable. The whole thing is REALLY small, and since the ZO looks really cool from the front I get a lot of questions about it. As much as I love my Fiio E11 with my regular 160gb iPod classic, I find I'm usually reaching for the ZO/Nano combo these days...unbelievable sound from this little combo.


----------



## Grev

Hmmm, I have the high gain version, the version 1, anyone tried that with the proo700 Mkii?  I guess that would be similar to strapping subwoofers to your ears...


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





grev said:


> Hmmm, I have the high gain version, the version 1, anyone tried that with the proo700 Mkii?  I guess that would be similar to strapping subwoofers to your ears...


 

 Pretty much but like a quite good quality sub though.


----------



## shigzeo

Count me as subscribed. I've only heard the latest version. I do like what it does for certain headphones but haven't yet tried it with my tv or my tiny travagan speakers.


----------



## tissot

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I seriously can't love without it now...0.0
> Put it my Nokia Lumia 800...and it sounded plain and boring - put the ZO2 on it = LIFE TO MY MUSIC! DA HELL was I missing all these years 0.0!


 


  Heh thinking of pairing it with my Nokia 800 as well. Btw Lumia 800 just got update that increased the bass and music quality a lot. 
   
  Can't wait to hear how the ZO2 sounds with Sennheiser HD598. I got a feeling ZO2 might be overkill for my Denon AH-C710, but that's to be seen.


----------



## Kazekeil

Been playing with my zo since friday and I'm loving it. I have it hooked up to anything I use with a headphone port. Sounds amazing with my M80s, and decent with my Meelec M6s. Looking to update the meelecs to a sony ex310lp. Can anyone comment on the iem itself and also on how it sounds with the zo if they own both? Is there perhaps another better iem sub $100? I'm looking for something with a good bass emphasis but with nice clarity and detail. I love both punchy and rumbly bass, as long as it doesn't bleed.
   
  Would be nice if the iem could be cradled in ear like the meelec, not sticking out. I just don't know how I'd google that particular feature lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





tissot said:


> Heh thinking of pairing it with my Nokia 800 as well. Btw Lumia 800 just got update that increased the bass and music quality a lot.
> 
> Can't wait to hear how the ZO2 sounds with Sennheiser HD598. I got a feeling ZO2 might be overkill for my Denon AH-C710, but that's to be seen.


 

  
  Yup Lumia 800 DID get the update - its quite nice, ESPECIALLY for the backlight and the battery life...
  Battery life is INSANE now!
   
  ZO2 + C710's = bass lovers dream come true.
  I doubt you will survive, so I'll pray for you now.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Here's some "analyzements"/theories I've ran through my head regarding this ZO device.
   
  Since this device doesn't seem to have trouble with "double-amping" (at least compared to other traditional amps), especially two things came to my mind:
   
  1) The importance of good quality source
  2) Optimal benefit scenario? => I think 90~$150 source USB DAC or a good soundcard such as Titanium HD or ASUS STX paired with a midrange IEM/headphone which has the potential of turning this midrange headphone/IEM (say 80~$250 priceclass) into sounding well past the priceclass of an equally priced headphone.
   
  I see that it generally gets nice reviews especially by the reputable people such as Mike from headphonia or that iPodwhatever guy. These tried them with quite good quality sources. The complaints comes usually those people with low quality sources, portable devices especially. This is why I think it's especially important to also have a quite good quality source when paired with ZO. The advantage of using LOD with this device seems reasonably small, only benefetting especially those low quality audio sources as say iPhones that doesn't have the best possible internal amping to it while if you pair it with a decent quality source, then using headphone jack + high gain possibly almost makes it sound better than using LOD + low gain. The fact that some people also have reported using 2 amps in succession even works quite well with ZO, it further strenghtens my assumptions of this theory.
   
  Moral of the post: don't be afraid to double amp (use headphone jack) with this device as long as you're using a decent quality source (something reputable USB DAC $90+ or Cowon mp3 players, Titanium HD soundcard etc). Also at the same time this device may not be the optimal if looking into turning your (sorry for the word) crappy iPhone sounding a little less crappy (then other amps may be more fit). This device seems to have a very specific usage scenario when the result is nice but when you've found this "right" config the end result will be spectacular for $100 device.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You got a point with source - but also, these really vary with the earphones/headphones that are using the ZO2.
   
  MDT's sound OK
  MG7's sound absolutely revolutionary


----------



## kenman345

Anyone use their ZO2 with BA based IEMs? Was looking at some hybrid IEMs with a dynamic driver for the lows and BA's for the mids and highs, but I don't have any BA's so I don't know how it will mesh with the ZO2. Anyone have any experience? I always hear how BA's may have a hiss sometimes since they are a bit more sensitive than a dynamic driver, which is my main concern.
   
  Thanks for the help.


----------



## shigzeo

I'm using it with BA earphones, both BAM (eQ5, Final Audio FI-BA-A1) and like SM3, SM2, and Sleek Audio CT7. In terms of hiss, every source and every amp in the world has hiss, it just depends on how sensitive your listening equipment is. Can your output earphones resolve the hiss? Are they that sensitive? The eQ5 and CT7 sure can, but it's not bad. In fact, the noise levels are very slightly lower than the ALO National amp. The only time I'd be annoyed by noise from the z02 is when listening to 'hardcore' IDM or space music where the only sound is the creaking of a chair or the dripping of a faucet every few minutes. The hiss (and I'm pretty sensitive (often called the hiss warrior)) is present, but it's on the good side of present, not the overwhelming side.


----------



## kenman345

That puts my mind at ease. Thanks. Was considering getting the Arrow 4G to pair with the IEM's, but now I can put off that purchase to a later point if I really want it. 
  
  Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I'm using it with BA earphones, both BAM (eQ5, Final Audio FI-BA-A1) and like SM3, SM2, and Sleek Audio CT7. In terms of hiss, every source and every amp in the world has hiss, it just depends on how sensitive your listening equipment is. Can your output earphones resolve the hiss? Are they that sensitive? The eQ5 and CT7 sure can, but it's not bad. In fact, the noise levels are very slightly lower than the ALO National amp. The only time I'd be annoyed by noise from the z02 is when listening to 'hardcore' IDM or space music where the only sound is the creaking of a chair or the dripping of a faucet every few minutes. The hiss (and I'm pretty sensitive (often called the hiss warrior)) is present, but it's on the good side of present, not the overwhelming side.


 


  Also, I remembered I owned nice headphones and had a nice little session with the ZO2 and my D2K's.....mmmmm.....heaven


----------



## shigzeo

I've been pleasantly surprised by the z02. DFKT's AnyThingButiPod review was excellent and had me interested, but since I've had the thing in my hand, I've experience a new love. Last night with DT880 and DT1350 was incredible. Of course, the sound will depend a bit on the earphones you use as a final output. The eQ5 don't seem to respond quite as well as the others have so far, but I'm pretty impressed with them as well.
   
  Again, hiss is present, but it isn't overpowering. If you have listened to and enjoyed something like an iPod nano 1-3, a Cowon D2, a Sansa Clip+, etc., and so on, you should know how much hiss to deal with. It isn't too much and is in line with rather well-regarded portable players and amps as well. For the price, I can't believe what I'm hearing.
  
  Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> That puts my mind at ease. Thanks. Was considering getting the Arrow 4G to pair with the IEM's, but now I can put off that purchase to a later point if I really want it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I remembered I owned nice headphones and had a nice little session with the ZO2 and my D2K's.....mmmmm.....heaven


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I've been pleasantly surprised by the z02. DFKT's AnyThingButiPod review was excellent and had me interested, but since I've had the thing in my hand, I've experience a new love. Last night with DT880 and DT1350 was incredible. Of course, the sound will depend a bit on the earphones you use as a final output. The eQ5 don't seem to respond quite as well as the others have so far, but I'm pretty impressed with them as well.
> 
> Again, hiss is present, but it isn't overpowering. If you have listened to and enjoyed something like an iPod nano 1-3, a Cowon D2, a Sansa Clip+, etc., and so on, you should know how much hiss to deal with. It isn't too much and is in line with rather well-regarded portable players and amps as well. For the price, I can't believe what I'm hearing.


 

 Same here, DFKT's review was a good read 
  Also, agreed that its source + earphone sensitivity dependant.
   
  That said, the E11, on my S1 had more hiss than my ZO2.
  And the E5 was even worse in hissing than the E11..
   


  Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Also, I remembered I owned nice headphones and had a nice little session with the ZO2 and my D2K's.....mmmmm.....heaven


 

 oh yes - D2K's + orange contour = win


----------



## shigzeo

I guess the current z03 has gone through a few iterations. I don't care which iteration I have, I just love this thing. 
  
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Same here, DFKT's review was a good read
> Also, agreed that its source + earphone sensitivity dependant.
> 
> That said, the E11, on my S1 had more hiss than my ZO2.
> ...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I guess the current z03 has gone through a few iterations. I don't care which iteration I have, I just love this thing.


 
  that's the spirit !


----------



## kenman345

D2K's with gold plated copper wires  Chris_Himself did a sick job on them. How are your wood cups? I'm thinking of getting level 1 and level 2 done to mine to bring it up a notch
  
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> oh yes - D2K's + orange contour = win


----------



## Totally Dubbed

kenman345 said:


> D2K's with gold plated copper wires  Chris_Himself did a sick job on them. How are your wood cups? I'm thinking of getting level 1 and level 2 done to mine to bring it up a notch


 
  
  
  
 I'm still annoyed that I have the wood cups staring at me but I have no beepin drill...
  
 Bought some maple wood cups too (custom) - which should be here come 15days.
 Cost me like $35 for the maple
 and $50 for the D5k mahogany ones


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I got this silly idea running in my mind right now, what would it sound like with 2 ZOs in a row? BASS OVERLOAD? Not sure I want to try if there's any risk of damaging the components (as I don't know how it's really configured).
   
  As a triple ZO owner I could even do ZO1 + ZO2 + ZO2.3 but NO I'm not gonna test but at the same time for the sake of science it's very very tempting haha.


----------



## kenman345

My friend is planning on getting a ZO2 very soon, so i will have to try it out.
  
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> I got this silly idea running in my mind right now, what would it sound like with 2 ZOs in a row? BASS OVERLOAD? Not sure I want to try if there's any risk of damaging the components (as I don't know how it's really configured)


----------



## bjaardker

Pretty sure that would be something akin to crossing the streams.

 http://youtu.be/jyaLZHiJJnE


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

So I couldn't resist... took the ZO2.3 and ZO1 AND *XB500 *(ZO2.1 is my fav so didn't wanna try it with that one)... and put ZO2.3 first in low gain and then into ZO1.... the basspower is unreal haha. xD
   
  Funny thing it doesn't even clip with bass but my source volume is also very low.
   
  The bass is giving me some serious "feel-the-bass pressure bass" with mids/highs volume being very low even, now the expression 2 subs strapped to your ears is really a fitting description as I was tweaking my dolby headphone config using my cheap X-530 5.1 speaker set the other day when I had to put the ear next to the sub to avoid disturbing the other ppl in the house, well this sounds pretty much the same.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hahaha epic


----------



## Focker

bjaardker said:


> Pretty sure that would be something akin to crossing the streams.
> 
> http://youtu.be/jyaLZHiJJnE




LOL


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> hahaha epic


 

 The bass power even surpasses easily the X-530 subwoofer... no kidding... listening to hardstyle with this config and every basskick sends a heavy brainmassage/vibration/ear-tickling feeling, yet the bass response remains a lot tighter sounding than on the 5.25" sub which is just a muddy mess.
   
  Funny thing desptie the way overpowered bass, the vocals still sounds very clear and pretty much untouched, just not so loud (not so suprising as XB500 has like 15dB bass boost over the midrange for starters, then add 2 ZOs on top of that...) Very impressive! I'm shocked in that regard, ZO really handles bass nicely for sure.


----------



## kenman345

what colors you using? Might have to buy another ZO2
  
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> So I couldn't resist... took the ZO2.3 and ZO1 AND *XB500 *(ZO2.1 is my fav so didn't wanna try it with that one)... and put ZO2.3 first in low gain and then into ZO1.... the basspower is unreal haha. xD
> 
> Funny thing it doesn't even clip with bass but my source volume is also very low.
> 
> The bass is giving me some serious "feel-the-bass pressure bass" with mids/highs volume being very low even, now the expression 2 subs strapped to your ears is really a fitting description as I was tweaking my dolby headphone config using my cheap X-530 5.1 speaker set the other day when I had to put the ear next to the sub to avoid disturbing the other ppl in the house, well this sounds pretty much the same.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> what colors you using? Might have to buy another ZO2


 

 I'm currently listening with around yellow range on both, I tried going red briefly, didn't make it a whole lot bassier, a little for sure, it seems it makes a lot bigger difference with the last/second ZO in the chain, the ZO2.3 in low gain provides a lot less of a bass response change than the second ZO, ZO1 in this case but it's quite expected. I don't either think it would be good at all to run both ZOs with high gain so at least one of them has to be put into low gain for sure to avoid too loud output/hot signal and it makes obviously more sense to put the first ZO in low gain to not feed too strong signal to the 2nd ZO.
   
  Next I'll try with my cheap Philips headphones that has bass quantity equal to AD700 or something, ie almost non-existant, tin-can sounding and see what it does to this headphone 
   
  EDIT: Seems like I turned my Philips very basshy headphones to abo XB500 headphones lol. There's a bit noise from the drivers struggling, but not too bad and it's mostly there with deep basstones (the driver doesn't handle deep bass very well for starters). That I'm running both ZOs with max contour level and onboard realtek chip at 30% vol I'll say that's pretty satisfactory result haha. Believe it or not but the Philips sounds quite nice like this except for the slight noise from struggling drivers. If lowering the bass contour levels a little, say around yellow the bass clipping / noise in the bass disappears completely though and the bass is still very strong for this heaphone (maybe around XB500 levels or close) but the mids and highs remain a bit clearer though.
   
  EDIT: Very impressed how it sounds like with these cheap but otherwise very clear and neutral sounding philips headphones except for the rolled-off bass when set ZO2.3 to green + ZO1 to yellow which takes care of the bass and make it basshead worthy even. I didn't think the day would come when I'd be tapping my foot & headbanging to hardstyle with the basslightest headphone I've tried.
   
  EDIT: It's actually amazing how I started enjoying the quite cheap Philips headphones with double ZO-powered.  They have a very large and airy soundstage due to semi-open design (actually more like open as the seal is extremely poor) but have always sounded very lifeless with little dynamicness and laid-back. With 2x ZO they sound very engaging while keeping an awesome large soundstage.
   
  I'm seriously thinking about picking up a pair of AKG K550... I'd believe with ZO double-amped would sound pretty much what I've been looking for. M-Audio Q40 are excellent except I wouldn't say no to more airier soundstage and more forward and detailed lower-midrange especially which is exactly what AKG K550 should bring.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Now testing ZO2.3 + ZO2.1 + M-Audio Q40. Sounding good from a quick listen.


----------



## TopKatz

I'm planning on buy the ZO2.3 at the end of the month but can't find it on Amazon UK & Advanced mp3 don't have in stock.Anyone know where l can get it in the U.K ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





topkatz said:


> I'm planning on buy the ZO2.3 at the end of the month but can't find it on Amazon UK & Advanced mp3 don't have in stock.Anyone know where l can get it in the U.K ?


 

 you can't you got 2 choices:
 -Try finding a used one like I did on here
  -Buy DIRECTLY off their website, they post internationally.


----------



## estreeter

My ZO2 died months ago - refused to recharge so I just threw it in the bin. Cheap and nasty - lesson learned.


----------



## kenman345

I guess shipping from Oz must be so expensive it wasnt worth sending it in for warranty?
  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> My ZO2 died months ago - refused to recharge so I just threw it in the bin. Cheap and nasty - lesson learned.


----------



## estreeter

I couldnt have been bothered, particularly given the number of tries it took Digizoid to fix the problems with the first two batches. It was cheap, I got burnt and I wont be buying any of their products again - simple. 
   
  Other side of the coin is that my E9 has never let me down, while others have had horror stories with Fiio products - luck of the draw.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Realtek onboard jack -> ZO2.3 in high gain -> ZO2.1 with volume control -> M-Audio Q40 = pure awesomeness  Using high gain on ZO2.3 seems to be slightly better in this case so I can lower the source volume and since ZO2.1 is able to control volume with this "high" gain it's a good match. This results in cleaner output than using low gain with ZO2.3 and the bass power is insane if u're looking for it, I just use the 2nd lowest level on ZO2.3 and green/yellow on ZO2.1 though with the Q40 headphones.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I couldnt have been bothered, particularly given the number of tries it took Digizoid to fix the problems with the first two batches. It was cheap, I got burnt and I wont be buying any of their products again - simple.
> 
> Other side of the coin is that my E9 has never let me down, while others have had horror stories with Fiio products - luck of the draw.


 


  My E9 arrived D.O.A.
   
  And you're certainly entitled to do what you want with your purchases, but since the ZO was still under warranty you could have just gotten warranty service and sold it to a head-fi'er probably...just seems wasteful to toss it, you know? I love my ZO.


----------



## shigzeo

I was going to throw my vote behind the Sleek Audio CT7, but since it is so sensitive, even the lowest volume is way too loud with the z02 often. So, I'll put my vote behind the Fischer Audio DBA-02 MKII, which is the best combination I've heard for live music. In love I am. I am convinced that the z02 is the most revolutionary battery powered audio device for portable and home use.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Reverted back to single-ZO2.1 for now, don't think combining them both adds anything worth using them like that after all, it sounds quite the same using only one ZO except for obviously less bass quantity which I have no desire to get more of but it was interesting for sake of science.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I was going to throw my vote behind the Sleek Audio CT7, but since it is so sensitive, even the lowest volume is way too loud with the z02 often. So, I'll put my vote behind the Fischer Audio DBA-02 MKII, which is the best combination I've heard for live music. In love I am. I am convinced that the z02 is the most revolutionary battery powered audio device for portable and home use.


 


  I've been using it for all sorts of different applications...the cable box, my Kindle Fire, the laptop, the iPad, etc, etc. It's a great little gadget.
   
  I'm hoping the ZO3 has a more robust amp section...that will be even more fun


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





focker said:


> My E9 arrived D.O.A.
> 
> And you're certainly entitled to do what you want with your purchases, but since the ZO was still under warranty you could have just gotten warranty service and sold it to a head-fi'er probably...just seems wasteful to toss it, you know? I love my ZO.


 

 Digizoid made it clear that they wouldn't be picking up the postage - game over. If it had been a $500 amp, different story, but I wasnt that enamoured with it - I'd suggest we leave it there.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

agreed !
 I can't live without it now!


----------



## shigzeo

The amp section is pretty damn good in terms of sustaining signal. Stereo separation isn't the best, but otherwise, this 99$ machine outperforms devices I've seen for much, much more, plus it adds that incredible bass. I'm totally sold.
  
  Quote: 





focker said:


> I've been using it for all sorts of different applications...the cable box, my Kindle Fire, the laptop, the iPad, etc, etc. It's a great little gadget.
> 
> I'm hoping the ZO3 has a more robust amp section...that will be even more fun


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> The amp section is pretty damn good in terms of sustaining signal. Stereo separation isn't the best, but otherwise, this 99$ machine outperforms devices I've seen for much, much more, plus it adds that incredible bass. I'm totally sold.


 

 Totally agree. I just can't get full sized headphones quite to the level of volume I would like...I went through some troubleshooting with Digizoid and they said they probably just needed to boost the gain a tad on mine. I actually love it with my IEMs though, so I didn't feel it was necessary to send it back for the gain boost. When I use the headphone jack with the ZO on high gain, it's fine...I just prefer to use the LOD instead, and that's where it comes up just a tad short. But it's not even an issue anymore since it does such an amazing job with my Atrio IEMs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





focker said:


> Totally agree. I just can't get full sized headphones quite to the level of volume I would like...I went through some troubleshooting with Digizoid and they said they probably just needed to boost the gain a tad on mine. I actually love it with my IEMs though, so I didn't feel it was necessary to send it back for the gain boost. When I use the headphone jack with the ZO on high gain, it's fine...I just prefer to use the LOD instead, and that's where it comes up just a tad short. But it's not even an issue anymore since it does such an amazing job with my Atrio IEMs.


 

 MG7 + ZO2 = dream


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> MG7 + ZO2 = dream


 


  No doubt, brother...even if my headphones were working great with the ZO, I'd still choose the Atrio pairing. I can't get over how good it is.


----------



## Kazekeil

Rig update 
   

   
  Just got my new IEMs in yesterday, thus completing my mobile/workout rig for now. I'm absolutely loving the Aurvana 3s, and paired with the ZO, they're just delicious. My favorite thing to listen to with them atm is Rodrigo y Gabriela. The intricate guitar work comes through so clean, with the zo giving some nice punch to the visceral body hits of the spanish guitars. I'm also really enjoying listening to the Nier soundtrack, which I find to be some of the best video game music ever composed. I'll keep listening to these for a bit and I'll definitely try to start doing reviews.
   
  Embeds for the lazy among us.


----------



## Focker

Kazekeil: Thanks for posting that Rodrigo y Gabriela track...that was my first listen and it's really some great music!
   
  Also, I think I posted this already in this thread, so I apologize...but recently I paired my ZO with some $8 Altec Lansing IEMs...I was shocked at how the ZO took such inexpensive IEMs and made them sound far above their price class. That's been half the fun for me is just playing around with it in different applications. I still don't know how they maintain such a high quality of bass while at the same time increasing the impact. I'm looking forward to seeing what DigiZoid does with future products, and especially any licensing deals they establish with other manufacturers.


----------



## Kazekeil

I'd really like to see a portable amp with smartvektor across the entire audio spectrum. If they can do it with bass, can they do it with treble, or midrange? That sort of thing. A pristine, non bleeding boost to the desired area without any distortion.
   
  Or they can work on some new features or effects. Perhaps something that can emulate a larger soundstage to such a degree that the difference between it and a truly wide stage is indiscernible.


----------



## kenman345

Just wait, they have a full frequency tech of Smartvektor. Some hints are that it may be in the next version of the ZO
  
  Quote: 





kazekeil said:


> I'd really like to see a portable amp with smartvektor across the entire audio spectrum. If they can do it with bass, can they do it with treble, or midrange? That sort of thing. A pristine, non bleeding boost to the desired area without any distortion.
> 
> Or they can work on some new features or effects. Perhaps something that can emulate a larger soundstage to such a degree that the difference between it and a truly wide stage is indiscernible.


----------



## shigzeo

Okay, in that case, I'll have to recheck, but I think the iPod nano beats out for full volume (just that) vs. the z02, but then again, my DT880 600Ω get way too loud via the nano for me.
  
  Quote: 





focker said:


> Totally agree. I just can't get full sized headphones quite to the level of volume I would like...I went through some troubleshooting with Digizoid and they said they probably just needed to boost the gain a tad on mine. I actually love it with my IEMs though, so I didn't feel it was necessary to send it back for the gain boost. When I use the headphone jack with the ZO on high gain, it's fine...I just prefer to use the LOD instead, and that's where it comes up just a tad short. But it's not even an issue anymore since it does such an amazing job with my Atrio IEMs.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





kazekeil said:


> I'd really like to see a portable amp with smartvektor across the entire audio spectrum. If they can do it with bass, can they do it with treble, or midrange? That sort of thing. A pristine, non bleeding boost to the desired area without any distortion.


 

 It's what's rumored to be the next installment of ZO, bass AND treble control and they've shown prototypes of it quite a while ago already. I also haven't heard any better working bass boost yet but I think that's due to the fact it stays completely analog in the entire process, I'm sure if ZO converted the signal to digital and then did the processing to the sound and then back to analog, then the results would be far far worse and obviously would be expensier to make.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> It's what's rumored to be the next installment of ZO, bass AND treble control and they've shown prototypes of it quite a while ago already. I also haven't heard any better working bass boost yet but I think that's due to the fact it stays completely analog in the entire process, I'm sure if ZO converted the signal to digital and then did the processing to the sound and then back to analog, then the results would be far far worse and obviously would be expensier to make.


 


  Indeed. I remember a conversation we had along with MizMoxie regarding several steps of ZO along the way, which included bass and treble controls, alternate interface inputs, up to a full SmartVektor implementation. I'm certainly eager to see progress on a few of those things.


----------



## kenman345

I was not aware of that conversation, but now i'm excited.
  Quote: 





roller said:


> Indeed. I remember a conversation we had along with MizMoxie regarding several steps of ZO along the way, which included bass and treble controls, alternate interface inputs, up to a full SmartVektor implementation. I'm certainly eager to see progress on a few of those things.


----------



## Demonic_Pope

So when is the next ZO coming out? Do I wait or just get the current one?


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





demonic_pope said:


> So when is the next ZO coming out? Do I wait or just get the current one?


 


  Last I heard there wasn't anything in the works for a while.


----------



## ChrisSC

I'd just get this one.  The zo2 is only about 4 months old and I don't think digizoid is gonna release the next version anytime too soon.


----------



## danny93

Does anyone know where i could get a replacement USB cable...I have emailed Digizoid asking them also, as I understand it is not a standard size so will ebay be a no go?


----------



## kenman345

Its a standard male USB-mini b plug. The same used to charge older blackberries and a common USB termination for external USB HDD. You shouldn't have any difficulty acquiring one. I will post a link in a minute
  
  EDIT: http://www.amazon.com/Cables-To-Go-27005-Mini-B/dp/B000067RVL/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334596844&sr=8-1
   
  It just happens to be that the USB port looks small compared to how it looks on most other devices, but it's a standard cable
  Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Does anyone know where i could get a replacement USB cable...I have emailed Digizoid asking them also, as I understand it is not a standard size so will ebay be a no go?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

its not the same as the samsung one though -ie. the blackberry bold 9900 and my sgs1 share the same connection.
   
  Here took a pic for ya.
   

   
  S1 left, ZO2 right.
   
   
  Oh and forgot to say (then again found out only today!)
  My review is on the digizoid website!
http://www.digizoid.com/zo/#reviews
   
  I feel VERY honoured


----------



## danny93

Quote:


totally dubbed said:


> its not the same as the samsung one though -ie. the blackberry bold 9900 and my sgs1 share the same connection.
> 
> Here took a pic for ya.


 

  thanks allot mate!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> thanks allot mate!


 

 no probs


----------



## TopKatz

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> you can't you got 2 choices:
> -Try finding a used one like I did on here
> -Buy DIRECTLY off their website, they post internationally.


 


  Thanks for the info.
   
  Any idea if l will have to pay any kind of duty if l buy it directly from them ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





topkatz said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Any idea if l will have to pay any kind of duty if l buy it directly from them ?


 

 God that is a good question!
  I would contact them 
 They are very nice people to chat to, and I'm sure, just like Accessory Jack in HK, they will sort something out for customs!
   
  If it is a REAL problem...I could try and help you out via my aunt in the USA - but you would have to act fast in buying


----------



## danny93

I have a ZO2.3 on the way...along with some CKS77´s...really looking forward to hear that bass from my Sony Z1060 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh BTW...cant use high gain if I use a LOD?
   
  Interesting to read that it is very different depending on Low gain and high gain...I may decide not to use the Fiio L5 LOD i just ordered and use a 3.5mm connector from HP out...strange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> I have a ZO2.3 on the way...along with some CKS77´s...really looking forward to hear that bass from my Sony Z1060
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Of course you can.
  It was only made for people who want a LOWER output than what their player is using.
  I use high gain on my SGS1 - and adjust the volume on my source, the s1 to a lower volume than usual
   
  and then low gain on my logitech Z-5500, which can go to very high volumes, and adjust the volume on the system to go louder


----------



## danny93

Quote:


totally dubbed said:


> Of course you can.
> It was only made for people who want a LOWER output than what their player is using.
> I use high gain on my SGS1 - and adjust the volume on my source, the s1 to a lower volume than usual
> 
> and then low gain on my logitech Z-5500, which can go to very high volumes, and adjust the volume on the system to go louder


 
   
  But RPG Wizzard said... "Unable to adjust volume on ZO in high gain (again questionable if this really matters as this mode is meant for HO-use so you can control the volume on the source and it probably even sounds best with the volume level maxed on ZO when using HO anyway)"
   
*"ATTENTION: It appears FiiO L3 LOD is incompatible with ZO2.3. FiiO L1 is confirmed working." *
   
  Anyone know if the Fiio L5 is compatable?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You should be ALWAYS able to control the volume on your source.
  If not correct me if I'm wrong.
   
  HIGH gain = You CANNOT control the volume on the ZO2, however you control it on the source
  LOW GAIN = You CAN control it on the ZO2 (it will be lower than sources volume, even at MAX low gain option), & you can control it on source


----------



## skamp

When you're using a LOD with the iPod, you can't control the volume on the iPod, only on the ZO2.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





skamp said:


> When you're using a LOD with the iPod, you can't control the volume on the iPod, only on the ZO2.


 
  seriously?
 Well I guess I learnt something today!
   
  Cheers buddy.
  Get a samsung and you have no need of LOD's


----------



## skamp

To be fair, I don't think you're supposed to control the volume with a line out. Like, a standalone DVD-Video player doesn't have volume control.
Also, I have a both an iPod and a Samsung (Galaxy Nexus)


----------



## kenman345

With Line-Out, you are supposed to be bypassing the built in amp so one can use their own, that's where the ZO2 comes in. I feel like I said this exact same thing a few pages ago. The volume control function was added to the ZO2 to enable the use/proper use of the ZO2 with Line Out from a device. In theory, the line out from a device should be better than the Headphone out of the device, If you control the volume of the line out from the device its coming from, its not exactly a true line out, as the amp is what's changing the volume (though the DX100 seems to have some amount of volume control through the device even with a digital out/line out coming from the device, though it is uneffected by changing of gain level when its in this mode)
  Quote: 





skamp said:


> To be fair, I don't think you're supposed to control the volume with a line out. Like, a standalone DVD-Video player doesn't have volume control.
> Also, I have a both an iPod and a Samsung (Galaxy Nexus)


----------



## shigzeo

Unless Sony have fixed their line out, you might be better using the headphone out. Back in MD/CD days, they had real line outs, now they have amped line outs that are either full of artefacts like beeping, or lose resolution in one of the frequencies. I have a nice LOD if you want for sale from ALO, but I don't use Sony LOD at least till 2011 models' s line outs were crap. I hope they've gone up in quality.
  
  Quote: 





danny93 said:


> I have a ZO2.3 on the way...along with some CKS77´s...really looking forward to hear that bass from my Sony Z1060
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny93

Quote:


shigzeo said:


> Unless Sony have fixed their line out, you might be better using the headphone out. Back in MD/CD days, they had real line outs, now they have amped line outs that are either full of artefacts like beeping, or lose resolution in one of the frequencies. I have a nice LOD if you want for sale from ALO, but I don't use Sony LOD at least till 2011 models' s line outs were crap. I hope they've gone up in quality.


 
  I have never heard another sony walkman but it seems as though they have going by 1st post of the Z thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/584479/new-sony-walkman-z-series-mini-review  "The headphone out jack is pretty good for those times when i need more portability, better than my iPad with an external amp in my opinion. But plug in an external amp through a LOD and it really shines! Hearing some of my old tunes I can hear details I didn't know were there. It's amazing really!"
   
  I will wait for the L5 and ZO to arive to check if a LOD is better than HP out, always been one against piggy-backing but I´ll give it a go..but i may be interested in the LOD! (could you link me it please I cant find it on your profile) I had a ALO LOD with my iMOD and loved it  
   
  Bit dissapointed why they didnt allow volume control with high gain...may not be able to use my Beyer DT770 PRO-80 with a LOD, mainly bought it for my CKS77´s but still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Get a samsung and you have no need of LOD's


 

 No, no, no...you have no option of a LOD haha


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

On my ZO2.1 which doesn't have the low gain setting I can control the volume on ZO  This is one of my suggestions for a future ZO3 that hopefully the volume control and gain switching is independent of each other so will work to adjust volume level in any gain setting.
   
  Still I don't think ZO really benefits from LOD, it may sound just as good depending on soruce (or sometimes better if a good quality source) using HO. Remember it wasn't until v2.3 that LOD was even usable.. The original idea was that this device was meant to be used out of headphone jack and since people requested the LOD support, digiZoid was kind enough to work out a solution, not a perfect one but it works reasonable good enough for now but I see a lot of people forgetting it wasn't even meant to originally support LOD use.


----------



## danny93

Quote:


rpgwizard said:


> On my ZO2.1 which doesn't have the low gain setting I can control the volume on ZO  This is one of my suggestions for a future ZO3 that hopefully the volume control and gain switching is independent of each other so will work to adjust volume level in any gain setting.
> 
> Still I don't think ZO really benefits from LOD, it may sound just as good depending on soruce (or sometimes better if a good quality source) using HO. Remember it wasn't until v2.3 that LOD was even usable.. The original idea was to use only HO up until ZO2.3.


 

 Well in theory it should sound better from a LOD...that is if the amp in the Z0 is better from the amp in the DAP or any other source (it should be as that is solely what it is)...from what I can tell though RPGWizard is that you arent using portable sources with the Z0 so the amp from your source will likely be better than that of the Z0...if this is the case in my Z walkman i dont know...bit pointless me talking about this though as I dont have it yet haha...lets just wait and see  
   
  Thanks for your help everyone...interested still if anyone knows if the Fiio L5 is compatable with the ZO2.3!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Well in theory it should sound better from a LOD...that is if the amp in the Z0 is better from the amp in the DAP or any other source (it should be as that is solely what it is)...from what I can tell though RPGWizard is that you arent using portable sources with the Z0 so the amp from your source will likely be better than that of the Z0...if this is the case in my Z walkman i dont know...bit pointless me talking about this though as I dont have it yet haha...lets just wait and see
> 
> Thanks for your help everyone...interested still if anyone knows if the Fiio L5 is compatable with the ZO2.3!


 
  seeing as u've ordered it, wait till u get it, and report back 
 Personally I would just go via 3.5mm, but then again I have no use nor need (even when i had an ipod) to go via LOD.
  I remember using my E5 over the E1, as I preferred the 3.5mm flexibility.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I'm using Realtek ALC889 onboard sound.  Practically any device I've plugged ZO into sounded awesome.
   
  The problem is this, people are assuming ZO to work similar like your standard amp such as FiiOs. FiiO E11 for example gives bigger benefit (sound quality wise) from LOD use compared to headphone jack use than ZO but ZO also works better than FiiO out of headphone jack and will sound better than the FiiO when comparing HO-use with both amps against each other. Don't ask me why but ZO isn't your standard portable amp configuration, would really be nice what's the secret about it but that's also why it love it, cuz it makes any source sound better to my ears, it turns my crappy Realtek onboard chip to really nicely sounding source somehow. (I've evaluated Titanium HD and ASUS Xonar D2 cards against each other with ZO1 and didn't see either of them to be worth paying the price for, I actually thought Realtek chip had the most neutral frequency response of those 3 even)
   
  My point of view regarding the ZO isn't based on theories or assumptions but on actual listening evaluations. I personally always work like that though that I don't put much weight into theoretical aspects, I rather go with my ears and simply try out stuff such as say using 5.1 speaker mode for headphone use, I mean so what if it says 5.1 speaker mode, doesn't mean it has to sound bad on headphones just cuz it says "5.1" (I rather let my ears decide). I don't always expect things to work like you'd assume, based on what you read.


----------



## danny93

Quote:


totally dubbed said:


> seeing as u've ordered it, wait till u get it, and report back
> Personally I would just go via 3.5mm, but then again I have no use nor need (even when i had an ipod) to go via LOD.
> I remember using my E5 over the E1, as I preferred the 3.5mm flexibility.


 
  From what I can tell though you never tried via LOD with the iPod? But yeh I´ll report back when it gets here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 cheers


----------



## danny93

Well Im studying Physics at A-Level so kinda getting this drilled into me lol  

 Your right...I just assumed it would be like my Fiio E11 but with a different sound sig...very intrigued by this "magic" amp now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  BTW with the Ti HD i wasnt that impressed when i first got it either but the realised the quality of componants used in the Ti HD is really very good...apart from the stock I\V OpAmps(2114D) they are awful! A good combo I've tried is just to replace the stock I\V OpAmps(2114D) with LME 49720NA(or HA) and its a great and cheap way to dramaticlly improve the sound from the Ti HD! Loving it now 

 Quote:


rpgwizard said:


> I'm using Realtek ALC889 onboard sound.  Practically any device I've plugged ZO into sounded awesome.
> 
> The problem is this, people are assuming ZO to work similar like your standard amp such as FiiOs. FiiO E11 for example gives bigger benefit (sound quality wise) from LOD use compared to headphone jack use than ZO but ZO also works better than FiiO out of headphone jack and will sound better than the FiiO when comparing HO-use with both amps against each other. Don't ask me why but ZO isn't your standard portable amp configuration, would really be nice what's the secret about it but that's also why it love it, cuz it makes any source sound better to my ears, it turns my crappy Realtek onboard chip to really nicely sounding source somehow. (I've evaluated Titanium HD and ASUS Xonar D2 cards against each other with ZO1 and didn't see either of them to be worth paying the price for, I actually thought Realtek chip had the most neutral frequency response of those 3 even)
> 
> My point of view regarding the ZO isn't based on theories or assumptions but on actual listening evaluations. I personally always work like that though that I don't put much weight into theoretical aspects, I rather go with my ears and simply try out stuff such as say using 5.1 speaker mode for headphone use, I mean so what if it says 5.1 speaker mode, doesn't mean it has to sound bad on headphones just cuz it says "5.1", I don't always expect things to work like you'd assume, based on what you read.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> From what I can tell though you never tried via LOD with the iPod? But yeh I´ll report back when it gets here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  As I said...the E1 I used, and preferred the E5, due to the flexibility of a 3.5mm jack.
  E1 has a built in LOD...
   
  Long story short - you don't really hear the difference, nor is it worth being "locked out" of being able to control the volume of your songs.
  Anyway...that was over 2years ago, when i owned the iFail - it's long gone now


----------



## danny93

Quote:


totally dubbed said:


> As I said...the E1 I used, and preferred the E5, due to the flexibility of a 3.5mm jack.
> E1 has a built in LOD...
> 
> Long story short - you don't really hear the difference, nor is it worth being "locked out" of being able to control the volume of your songs.
> Anyway...that was over 2years ago, when i owned the iFail - it's long gone now


 
  Yeh its funny how so many people are delusional over Apple products...its like there using hypnosis or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  May be that the E5 is better than the E1 though...(as you can see Im still slightly skeptical over the double amping prospect after MUCH prefering E11 via LOD than HP out lol)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Yeh its funny how so many people are delusional over Apple products...its like there using hypnosis or something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 fair enough 
   
  Let me know, when u get the z02, of the differences u find between the e11 and zo2, and how ur views compare to my 3 amp comparison (see sig)


----------



## danny93

Quote:


totally dubbed said:


> fair enough
> 
> Let me know, when u get the z02, of the differences u find between the e11 and zo2, and how ur views compare to my 3 amp comparison (see sig)


 

 Will do I did give that a read actually...partly the reason why I bought it...hard to find a review from a basshead like myself  
   
  The last impressions from my Fiio E11 werent great though as I was using it from a HP out (sold it today)


----------



## Mysterious

Will this make a reasonably difference when using with my V-Moda M80's as i am looking for it to pump out some more bass from it.
   
  Also i am also considering getting Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 80 and was wondering if the digizoid was powerful enough to power these beasts from an iPhone.
  I know the DT-770 are bassy headphones so am not gonna use the digizoid to increase the bass ( maybe to decrease it sometimes  )


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Using high gain + headphone jack you should be able to power up to around 250~300 ohm headphones, so 80 ohm Beyers would be no prob. Don't expect it to work well with LOD though.


----------



## Focker

Wow...unbelievable bass experience...watching Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol on my Amazon Kindle with the ZO2 and my Atrio IEMs. Unreal!


----------



## shigzeo

I think you'll be able to use the DT770 80Ω. I've been using the DT880 600Ω with no problems at all. As for hearing things you didn't hear before, the Sony's haven't really left 2008, so they lose a lot of detail from HPO when driving very hard to drive balanced armature earphones. For that reason, even though the LO may still be poor (it may have improved), you plug into an amp and the amp will probably have a better output for pushing linear frequency responses in all frequencies, at least better than your player. 
   
  Another thing it should do is cut out the background noise that Sony players are famous for.
  
  Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Quote:
> I have never heard another sony walkman but it seems as though they have going by 1st post of the Z thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/584479/new-sony-walkman-z-series-mini-review  "The headphone out jack is pretty good for those times when i need more portability, better than my iPad with an external amp in my opinion. But plug in an external amp through a LOD and it really shines! Hearing some of my old tunes I can hear details I didn't know were there. It's amazing really!"
> 
> I will wait for the L5 and ZO to arive to check if a LOD is better than HP out, always been one against piggy-backing but I´ll give it a go..but i may be interested in the LOD! (could you link me it please I cant find it on your profile) I had a ALO LOD with my iMOD and loved it
> ...


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I think you'll be able to use the DT770 80Ω. I've been using the DT880 600Ω with no problems at all. As for hearing things you didn't hear before, the Sony's haven't really left 2008, so they lose a lot of detail from HPO when driving very hard to drive balanced armature earphones. For that reason, even though the LO may still be poor (it may have improved), you plug into an amp and the amp will probably have a better output for pushing linear frequency responses in all frequencies, at least better than your player.
> 
> Another thing it should do is cut out the background noise that Sony players are famous for.


 
  Great news with the Beyers...cheers!

 You should cut the Z some slack...sony Walkman Z is not like other sony daps apparently...i cant compare directly to other sony´s but I prefer the headphone out to my old RWA 5.5g iMOD > Fiio E11 its truely an amazing DAP!...even holds a light to the DX100 according to a guy that owns both!  Cant comment on the LO though...hopefully sony has moved forward in this aspect also!


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> My ZO2 died months ago - refused to recharge so I just threw it in the bin. Cheap and nasty - lesson learned.


 


  It's just the battery... we could have sent you a new battery for free had you mentioned it to us!!


----------



## shigzeo

I would have taken estreeter's z02!


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

this has probably already been asked but how does the bass compare to the fiio e6 bass boost? is it worth the upgrade? im thinking about getting these to boost my portapros  with 75ohm impedance adapter & my xb500's


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





dutchi merengue said:


> this has probably already been asked but how does the bass compare to the fiio e6 bass boost? is it worth the upgrade? im thinking about getting these to boost my portapros  with 75ohm impedance adapter & my xb500's


 

 It's in a whole different league
  E5 vs ZO2 that is.
   
  ZO2 beats the heck out of the E5, E5 compromises mids for mid-bass


----------



## danny93

Just read this on another thread..."The ZO peaks at a significantly higher (and easier to replicate) frequency than any other bass boost I've tried. As a result it has been very dependent on the cans I've paired it with. It quickly ruins the sound on my DT770 Pro-80, while the Superlux 668b monitors are simply made _amazing_ even at the highest contour levels."
   
And "It's highly disappointing to read that most reports of ZO2 users that paired it with the Ultrasone Pro 900 indicate the ZO2 to do more harm than good to the Pro 900. A shame as if that device could enhance the Pro 900 bass further, it would indeed allow for users to get closer to the (so far) utopic earth shattering bass so many bassheads seek."
   
Is this true...a shame as I was planning on using it with my DT770´s


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Is this true...a shame as I was planning on using it with my DT770´s


 
   
  wait till you get them - see what you think of em.
  People have reported contradictory things about the Zo2 with certain cans.
  ie. with the pro 900's.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Yea I wouldn't put too much weight into everything you read, I know some people doesn't even properly test it using also headphone jack for example and only tests LOD which doesn't always work so well as it stands currently, LOD works great mostly with IEMs and low-ohm/sensitive headphones currently, Beyer DT770/80 is already on the border what I wouldn't expect to work well with LOD but what I'd think would work VERY well out of HO but then the end result becomes also more source-dependant too but like I said I love how ZO sounds out of Realtek onboard headphone jack so it won't necessary require a very expensive DAC.


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Yea I wouldn't put too much weight into everything you read, I know some people doesn't even properly test it using also headphone jack for example and only tests LOD which doesn't always work so well as it stands currently, LOD works great mostly with IEMs and low-ohm/sensitive headphones currently, Beyer DT770/80 is already on the border what I wouldn't expect to work well with LOD but what I'd think would work VERY well out of HO but then the end result becomes also more source-dependant too but like I said I love how ZO sounds out of Realtek onboard headphone jack so it won't necessary require a very expensive DAC.


 
   
  Haha still havent come to terms with HP out...will hold reservations till it comes  
   
  BTW what didnt you like about the DT770...im trying to decide if i should save up for some Denon D2000´s 
   
  Very exited to hear the bass from this paired with my Sony Z1060


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Very exited to hear the bass from this paired with my Sony Z1060


 
   
  Btw, buy a cable, and an interconnect, unless you already have.


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Btw, buy a cable, and an interconnect, unless you already have.


 
   
  I bought a LOD, is the bundled 3.5mm interconnect not good quality?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> I bought a LOD, is the bundled 3.5mm interconnect not good quality?


 
   
  There is not really much difference between wires.
  I thought the Zo2 you bought came with nothing that's why 
  I would personally buy some interconnects in that case, AFTER you get the ZO2 in.
  Some cheapy custom made ones, or some bog standard 3.5mm to 3.5mm GOLD plated ones.
   
  The ones provided aren't even gold plated (at least mine weren't)


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> There is not really much difference between wires.
> I thought the Zo2 you bought came with nothing that's why
> I would personally buy some interconnects in that case, AFTER you get the ZO2 in.
> Some cheapy custom made ones, or some bog standard 3.5mm to 3.5mm GOLD plated ones.
> ...


 
   
  Gold plated or not, believe or not but the ZO2 included stereo cables sound great, they are very neutral/slightly bright but extremely clear sounding, probably very low impedance in those cables as everything comes out so clean. I'm not saying they are the best but let's put it this way, I've compared it to another pair of stereo cable I had lying around which comes with a set of TV speakers and it sounded a lot clearer in comparision to the other cable which was a bit muddy sounding in comparision to the ZO2-included cable.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Gold plated or not, believe or not but the ZO2 included stereo cables sound great, they are very neutral/slightly bright but extremely clear sounding, probably very low impedance in those cables as everything comes out so clean. I'm not saying they are the best but let's put it this way, I've compared it to another pair of stereo cable I had lying around which comes with a set of TV speakers and it sounded a lot clearer in comparision to the other cable which was a bit muddy sounding in comparision to the ZO2-included cable.


 
   
  I don't want to start gold plated or not debates, nor if custom cables are worth it.
  I just in the past (say with the ie7/8) had problems with silver plated jacks (interference)
   
  I also heard a little more brightness and sparkle with a custom made cable over the fiiO or the ZO2 stock cable.
  I've never been a real believer of custom cables, but after I got this one (even though the change is very subtle) it's nice to hear a little difference.
  Bear in mind I only paid $9 for the custom cable, I'm not talking $200 ones lol. (i feel that's OTT) 
   
  This is my experience and opinions


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> There is not really much difference between wires.
> I thought the Zo2 you bought came with nothing that's why
> I would personally buy some interconnects in that case, AFTER you get the ZO2 in.
> Some cheapy custom made ones, or some bog standard 3.5mm to 3.5mm GOLD plated ones.
> ...


 
  Nah I got it from another seller (UK one)
  Hmmm...not even gold plated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can guess it will be very cheap and thin etc, so will probably just order a Fiio 3.5mm interconnect...I rather like their quality and price! If you know of anywhere cheap that sells custom interconnects them im all ears...usually charge an extortionate price though, and I just cant justify it (ALO Im talking about mainly!)  
   
  Edit: just saw 2 posts above, and will give the stock 3.5mm a try first then...where did you get the $9 custom cable BTW...very interested at that price!


----------



## Focker

So am I the only one who uses the ZO for movies? If so, you guys are REALLY missing out! If you want to blow your mind, fire up the film "Serenity" with the ZO in play...the bass will rock you to your core!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I use the z02 for gaming 
Tank rumbles hehe!

And the $9 is from a head-fi seller! Check my profile feedback, you will find the seller


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I use the z02 for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Oh wow, that's gotta be intense!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





focker said:


> So am I the only one who uses the ZO for movies? If so, you guys are REALLY missing out! If you want to blow your mind, fire up the film "Serenity" with the ZO in play...the bass will rock you to your core!


 
   
  I don't watch movies but gaming and especially listening to hardstyle is a blast with ZO2 + M-Audio Q40 and it's not cuz ZOMG TEH BASS VIBRATES MY CHEEKBONES but you realize what kind of bass and sound you've been missing out on, it's not out of order, to me it's just what always SHOULD have been there to begin with as it does it in a way that doesn't trump over the rest of the range, it's a very well integrated bass response.
   
  I still prefer ZO2.1 over ZO2.3 though I must say, ZO2.1 adds an even more full-bodied sound signature as it seems lower-mids have more weight to them and the bass response is a bit punchier and overall the soundstage seems like more "in-your-face" so it's like more engaging to listen to (I'm a sucker for engaging sound signature, Grados basicly if they had better bass extension especially) while still keeping a good positioning. ZO2.3 sounds possibly a bit cleaner and leaner but less engaging, for me ZO2.1 gives me more enjoyment.
   
  My taste is a forward sound signature but without emphasized highs, I like both bass and mids to have lots of weight and be a bit more "in-your-face" than relaxing and distant sounding, especially the lower-midrange should be nicely present for slightly "thicker" sound, ZO2.1 does this nicely to me, it adds the "meat to the bone" that M-Audio Q40 slightly lacks for my taste ampless.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> I don't watch movies but gaming and especially listening to hardstyle is a blast with ZO2 + M-Audio Q40 and it's not cuz ZOMG TEH BASS VIBRATES MY CHEEKBONES but you realize what kind of bass and sound you've been missing out on, it's not out of order, to me it's just what always SHOULD have been there to begin with as it does it in a way that doesn't trump over the rest of the range, it's a very well integrated bass response.
> 
> I still prefer ZO2.1 over ZO2.3 though I must say, ZO2.1 adds an even more full-bodied sound signature as it seems lower-mids have more weight to them and the bass response is a bit punchier and overall the soundstage seems like more "in-your-face" so it's like more engaging to listen to (I'm a sucker for engaging sound signature, Grados basicly if they had better bass extension especially) while still keeping a good positioning. ZO2.3 sounds possibly a bit cleaner and leaner but less engaging, for me ZO2.1 gives me more enjoyment.
> 
> My taste is a forward sound signature but without emphasized highs, I like both bass and mids to have lots of weight and be a bit more "in-your-face" than relaxing and distant sounding, especially the lower-midrange should be nicely present for slightly "thicker" sound, ZO2.1 does this nicely to me, it adds the "meat to the bone" that M-Audio Q40 slightly lacks for my taste ampless.


 
   

 Totally agree. Ever since I bought my first Magnepans, I have no tolerance for over-EQ'd, bloated, inaccurate bass. Planar bass on the larger Maggies is fantastic, and I got spoiled by it. When I first heard the ZO described as a "subwoofer" type device, I didn't have much interest. Once I gave it a chance, though, and saw how well integrated the whole thing was, I was hooked. As I said earlier in the thread, whoever developed the "smart vector" technology truly understands audio. Every time I fire up the ZO with my Atrio IEMs, I'm in total awe of what Im hearing. The term you used, "full-bodied", is spot on...
   
  I had no idea there was that much difference among the various iterations of the ZO2, though...I have the 2.3 model, so if the 2.1 was even better, then I'm even more excited for future Digizoid offerings.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

ZO1 and ZO2.3 are reasonably close sounding if not the same, ZO2.1 is like a sidegrade (to me personally an upgrade) but I don't expect necessarily every1 would prefer ZO2.1 over ZO2.3 either but obviously it'll also depend what headphone you pair it with but yea people always have slightly different "optimal" frequency response curves too so it's not that simple but to my taste and Q40 headphones, the ZO2.1 is a better fit.
   
  But ZO2.1 also have another important edge, battery life, while I'd guess ZO2.3 might have around 14~17 hrs battery life the ZO2.1 even is like 21~24, ZO1 had a poor 10~12hrs or so battery life.


----------



## Grev

^ Is it good that I have two ZO2.1 then?  haha  Also thinking of selling them...


----------



## pinoyman

^you must really love the zo, zo much.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





focker said:


> Oh wow, that's gotta be intense!


 
   
  whip on the Chinese accent:
 heaaaar yeahh!
  (hell yeah)
   
   
   


pinoyman said:


> ^you must really love the zo, zo much.


 
   
  zoMG..


----------



## eduj

I’m using my ZO2 all the time,I bought it 2 months ago so I guess this is the ZO2.3 version?Unlike most people I don’t use it on portable devices or out of a phone jack.
  I use it on a “transportable system”  consisting of a 10’ Lenovo netbook  and a Hotaudio WOW usb dac.I connect the line out of the dac to the ZO2  and the headphones I use are the Yuin G1A.The whole set up fits in a small leather bag!
  I use Crunchbang Linux as an OS for the netbook and control the volume from the computer's audio player (i use VLC and Decibel playing Flac and ALAC files)
  It works very well,I get some great bass from the Yuins.I use the high gain mode though. In low gain the sound volume sometimes is not enough as Yuins are not that easy to drive (impedance 150 ohm).And if I raise the volume too high on the media player then ZO starts to distort.
  But on HG no such problems and I’m happy with the sound.All in all I really like the ZO.


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





eduj said:


> I’m using my ZO2 all the time,I bought it 2 months ago so I guess this is the ZO2.3 version?Unlike most people I don’t use it on portable devices or out of a phone jack.
> I use it on a “transportable system”  consisting of a 10’ Lenovo netbook  and a Hotaudio WOW usb dac.I connect the line out of the dac to the ZO2  and the headphones I use are the Yuin G1A.The whole set up fits in a small leather bag!
> I use Crunchbang Linux as an OS for the netbook and control the volume from the computer's audio player (i use VLC and Decibel playing Flac and ALAC files)
> It works very well,I get some great bass from the Yuins.I use the high gain mode though. In low gain the sound volume sometimes is not enough as Yuins are not that easy to drive (impedance 150 ohm).And if I raise the volume too high on the media player then ZO starts to distort.
> But on HG no such problems and I’m happy with the sound.All in all I really like the ZO.


 
   
  I would seriously consider using foobar instead of VLC..IMO VLC sound terrible...check out this http://www.head-fi.org/t/555263/foobar2000-dolby-headphone-config-comment-discuss sounds great! And if its because of the crap stock theme then use one of this guys themes! http://br3tt.deviantart.com/art/Slate-1-1-279317532?
   
  Loving the Z02...and only had it a couple of days!


----------



## eduj

Danny i use Linux OS so no foobar2k.Foobar is only for Windows.
  I run Crunchbang Linux on the netbook which is a light weight OS.I use a variety of music players on this other than VLC,like Decibel and Audacious.Sounds good to me.I know that Foobar is better than VLC on Windows.
  But is there a difference between the SQ of VLC compared to other audio players on Linux OS?Don’t know about that.


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





eduj said:


> Danny i use Linux OS so no foobar2k.Foobar is only for Windows.
> I run Crunchbang Linux on the netbook which is a light weight OS.I use a variety of music players on this other than VLC,like Decibel and Audacious.Sounds good to me.I know that Foobar is better than VLC on Windows.
> But is there a difference between the SQ of VLC compared to other audio players on Linux OS?Don’t know about that.


 
  Ahh sorry I didnt know you couldn´t use foobar on Linux! Never had an apple laptop or computer so wouldnt know!


----------



## std5501

I'm really looking forward to experiencing one of these myself, as soon as I find one haha


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





std5501 said:


> I'm really looking forward to experiencing one of these myself, as soon as I find one haha


 
   
  Be sure to report back if you do get hold of one


----------



## eduj

Here is the set up i use ZO a lot.Lenovo S-10-3 netbook with 256GB OZC SSD,HotAudio WOW usb dac and Yuin G1A.And yes i use Koss clips for the G1 b/c i find them more comfortable than the Yuin clips.
   
   
  ZO build quality is good enough IMO.
  Polycarbonate is strong material and ZO feels like a tough little gadget and not like something that will break easily.The 2 jacks are tight and feel sturdy.Surely this is not a fancy-blingy device and the finish isn’t perfect-i can see that the ZO is build for SQ foremost and i like that.
  As for the price ZO is actually made in USA right?And not somewhere in China like so many portable amps..Thus a higher price is to expect.
  Considering all these (US build,great bass+control over the the quantity of it,drives G1A fine, polycarbonate case,small size) 115 $ is an OK price for me,money well spent esp taking into account that Digizoid is a very small company..
  I’m using it alot for watching TV shows too on my TV.I connect the ZO to the line-out of my Crystal Audio MediaMatchbox media player.Again i use HG and control the volume from the source-it works well and gives a nice full-bodied sound for Fringe and Torchwood!In the end a very usefull device.MizMoxie-good job!


----------



## Focker

I'm so glad to hear that someone else uses it for tv shows like I do! lol


----------



## Kazekeil

I use it for everything.
   
  Playing a game on 360 or ps3? Hook it up to the headphone out of my tv and into my Aurvana 3s.(wanting to get an optical out)
  Watching a movie? Headphone out to my Vmodas
  In the car? Hook it up to the aux-in.
  Browsing youtube on the laptop? Headphone out.
  Want my surround system to make my living room 4 rooms away in an addition vibrate? In line from the source.
  Want to make everyone in my class regret ever buying beats ever and feel disappointed by their ignorance? Archos 48 500gb with gonemad eq -> ZO2.3 -> Vmodas


----------



## danny93

Just ordered this for use with my Sony Z1060 and Z02.3, also have the Fiio L5 so will see which i like best, probably just use 3.5mm as it can reach higher volumes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Love the musicality of this amp...crazy synergy with my CKS77, never thought such big bass with such detailed sound could exist!


----------



## lubczyk

Can the Digizoid Zo 2.3 work with toslink? I've heard that anything besides straight head-phone jack out doesn't work with the Zo.


----------



## kenman345

I don't get what you're saying. A toslink cable would fit into the ZO2, but al digizoid ZO products so far are only able to accept analog input, toslink would be digital. So it would fit in but nothing would happen, maybe some hiss
  Quote: 





lubczyk said:


> Can the Digizoid Zo 2.3 work with toslink? I've heard that anything besides straight head-phone jack out doesn't work with the Zo.


----------



## lubczyk

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I don't get what you're saying. A toslink cable would fit into the ZO2, but al digizoid ZO products so far are only able to accept analog input, toslink would be digital. So it would fit in but nothing would happen, maybe some hiss


 
   
  So the Zo 2 doesn't have a DAC? How do people use it for gaming and movies then? Headphone jack?


----------



## kenman345

Yes, Line out's or Headphone out's on whatever the source is. The ZO2 comes with a male to male plug to connect it to a headphone jack.
  Quote: 





lubczyk said:


> So the Zo 2 doesn't have a DAC? How do people use it for gaming and movies then? Headphone jack?


----------



## lubczyk

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Yes, Line out's or Headphone out's on whatever the source is. The ZO2 comes with a male to male plug to connect it to a headphone jack.


 
   
  Ok, Thanks. I'll stick with my Fiio E6 then.
   
  Really, I would have wasted my money if it wasn't for your help.


----------



## kenman345

I don't think the ZO2 is a waste of money. And I have the E6 and the ZO2.3 and as an amp the ZO2 is better, much better IMO. It has more volume options and more ability to understand the changes you are making with each type of EQing. 
  Quote: 





lubczyk said:


> Ok, Thanks. I'll stick with my Fiio E6 then.
> 
> Really, I would have wasted my money if it wasn't for your help.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





dimitritrush said:


> Even if you dont use the bass enhancement for the Z02 the amp is very good. Its better than lots of other amps. When you use the bass enhancement very good amp becomes incredible. Its well worth the small amount of money asked for it.


 
   
  agreed
   
  Quote: 





lubczyk said:


> Ok, Thanks. I'll stick with my Fiio E6 then.
> 
> Really, I would have wasted my money if it wasn't for your help.


 
   
  Z02 beat the living "heck" outta my E5...
  Don't even know if I could put them in the same category.
  (Bass wise especially)
   
   
  Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I don't think the ZO2 is a waste of money. And I have the E6 and the ZO2.3 and as an amp the ZO2 is better, much better IMO. It has more volume options and more ability to understand the changes you are making with each type of EQing.


 
  agreed


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





lubczyk said:


> Ok, Thanks. I'll stick with my Fiio E6 then.
> 
> Really, I would have wasted my money if it wasn't for your help.


 
   
  If you read back a couple of pages you will see I was skeptical about using the headphone out of my source and not the line out...but this amp is not like the Fiio E11 (better than E6) in that it sounds great from the HP out where E11 doesnt! And i much prefer the sound from the Z02...so much more musical, and you have unreal control over the sound with seemingly infinate  bass settings that go up in small incriments so you can get the exact level you like...unlike on the E11 where you only have 2 options, and with the 2nd option on E11 the bass is of similar quantity on about 20/30 or so on the Z02 but heres the interesting part...the E11 bass bleeds into other frequencies where the Z02 does not! Sorry I couldnt compare to E6 but E11 is better from what I have read
   
  Oh and the form factor of Z02 is a big plus in my book too


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> If you read back a couple of pages you will see I was skeptical about using the headphone out of my source and not the line out...but this amp is not like the Fiio E11 (better than E6) in that it sounds great from the HP out where E11 doesnt! And i much prefer the sound from the Z02...so much more musical, and you have unreal control over the sound with seemingly infinate  bass settings that go up in small incriments so you can get the exact level you like...unlike on the E11 where you only have 2 options, and with the 2nd option on E11 the bass is of similar quantity on about 20/30 or so on the Z02 but heres the interesting part...the E11 bass bleeds into other frequencies where the Z02 does not! Sorry I couldnt compare to E6 but E11 is better from what I have read
> 
> Oh and the form factor of Z02 is a big plus in my book too


 
   
  how does ur e11 and zo2 sound like in comparison to my 3 portable amp comparison?
  Would u agree or disagree on it?
  (You can reply on the thread if you want)


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> how does ur e11 and zo2 sound like in comparison to my 3 portable amp comparison?
> Would u agree or disagree on it?
> (You can reply on the thread if you want)


 
  Yeh pretty much agree with everything you said...just love the musicality of the Z02, where the E11 really does change nothing but how loud it is...and the bass boost but as I said the control you have on the Z02 over the E11 in this regard is sooo much better! 
   
  kinda miss the driving power of the E11 for my Beyer DT770 though...but i hardly ever use them portably anyway (in car etc not walking down the street LOL)...even less so now i have the CKS77´s


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> > you want)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I would love a desktop version of the ZO2, which drives much better and has a usb option, & optical out - this version would be much bigger, and to be quite honest the size doesn't really matter, as long as it fits on my desk.
  Now that would be cool, wouldn't it ?


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I would love a desktop version of the ZO2, which drives much better and has a usb option, & optical out - this version would be much bigger, and to be quite honest the size doesn't really matter, as long as it fits on my desk.
> Now that would be cool, wouldn't it ?


 
   
  If you would use with a desktop computer then get a Creative Titanium HD (swap opamps though...cant stress that enough!)...I connect this to my Z02 and my God does it sound good, movies have never sounded better, and games are on another level LOL! BF3 is just crazy, positioning is great too!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> If you would use with a desktop computer then get a Creative Titanium HD (swap opamps though...cant stress that enough!)...I connect this to my Z02 and my God does it sound good, movies have never sounded better, and games are on another level LOL! BF3 is just crazy, positioning is great too!


 
  Oh i know the ZO2 sounds good.
  but imagine a desktop variant, with more options and functionalities.
  For the extra bit of stuff, we would lose that portable aspect of the ZO5 (lol), but still - you can see where I'm aiming at.
   
  Just would love a desktop variant, with that smart vektor tech.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> If you would use with a desktop computer then get a Creative Titanium HD (swap opamps though...cant stress that enough!)...I connect this to my Z02 and my God does it sound good, movies have never sounded better, and games are on another level LOL! BF3 is just crazy, positioning is great too!


 
   
  YES, another fan of movies with the ZO!   Have you tried Serenity yet? Even if you have already seen it or just don't feel like watching it, just watch like the first fifteen mins on the ZO....you'll be shocked!!


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





focker said:


> YES, another fan of movies with the ZO!   Have you tried Serenity yet? Even if you have already seen it or just don't feel like watching it, just watch like the first fifteen mins on the ZO....you'll be shocked!!


 
   
  haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I´ll watch it tonight...is it a good movie, or does it just sound good?
   
  IMDB´ed it and like the look of the plot, love films/series like that...have you seen the series Nikita? Definatly gonna give that a watch!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It's one of my favorite movies of all time actually...I got hooked on the tv show it was based on (Firefly), which I had never even heard of until a buddy of mine suggested I rent the DVDs. I really enjoyed it, so I was excited to see the film. I've probably seen it about four times since it came out, and in my opinion it's one of the better sci-fi films of the last decade or so. If you like sci-fi, it's certainly worth a full viewing.
   
  Haven't seen the Nikita series but will check it out...that's a television show that's available on DVD now? Or a movie?


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





focker said:


> It's one of my favorite movies of all time actually...I got hooked on the tv show it was based on (Firefly), which I had never even heard of until a buddy of mine suggested I rent the DVDs. I really enjoyed it, so I was excited to see the film. I've probably seen it about four times since it came out, and in my opinion it's one of the better sci-fi films of the last decade or so. If you like sci-fi, it's certainly worth a full viewing.
> 
> Haven't seen the Nikita series but will check it out...that's a television show that's available on DVD now? Or a movie?


 
   
  great...I look forward to seeing that tonight then 
   
  Yeh its an american series...first season is available on DVD and second is still going on ATM...just loving the sound of movies with the Z02 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you do start to watch something new i reccomend "Dexter" over anything...best thing I have ever seen, ever...period lol Its a series and Im eagerly awaiting season 7 haha, watched the first 2 seasons in a month, I literally love that show, maybe a bit too much


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> great...I look forward to seeing that tonight then
> 
> Yeh its an american series...first season is available on DVD and second is still going on ATM...just loving the sound of movies with the Z02


 
   

 Nice, I hope you enjoy it! Let me/us know how you like it 
   
  So are you referring to the Nikita series with Maggie Q? I see Netflix has it if that's what your'e referring to...Iooks like the member reviews are very positive...lots of 5/5 star ratings...very cool! Someone said "if you are a fan of the show '24', you'll enjoy this one!"....24 is one of my favorite shows ever, so if it's even HALF as fun as watching Jack Bauer whoop some arse, I'm in.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Oh i know the ZO2 sounds good.
> but imagine a desktop variant, with more options and functionalities.
> For the extra bit of stuff, we would lose that portable aspect of the ZO5 (lol), but still - you can see where I'm aiming at.
> 
> Just would love a desktop variant, with that smart vektor tech.


 
   
  Me too! Would buy in an instant.


----------



## Kazekeil

@TotallyDubbed
   
  I probably asked already, but it's a thought that popped into my head because I'm looking for some new budget gear here and there to review when I start doing my first reviews. Are there any benefits of throwing a fiio E5 in the chain before the ZO? Besides volume of course. Like does it coax out a bit more bass or clean things up?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





kazekeil said:


> @TotallyDubbed
> 
> I probably asked already, but it's a thought that popped into my head because I'm looking for some new budget gear here and there to review when I start doing my first reviews. Are there any benefits of throwing a fiio E5 in the chain before the ZO? Besides volume of course. Like does it coax out a bit more bass or clean things up?


 
   
  well E5 will boost its volume even more - there are some that double amp, like you stated.
  Personally, I feel there is no need to do it.
  Unless you are really deaf !
   
  And if anything, keep the bass boost OFF on the E5.
  With it on it's fine...but i never found the e5 bass boost to be "clean."


----------



## shigzeo

It's been a long time coming, but I've finally got all the listening I need to publish my review of the z02. Hands-down, it is a winner both as an amp as an outboard subwoofer. I wish the low gain mode had a lower minimum volume setting, and that there was less radio interference when on the train next to someone's smartphone, but oh well. Wonderful amp that is an absolute favourite.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> It's been a long time coming, but I've finally got all the listening I need to publish my review of the z02. Hands-down, it is a winner both as an amp as an outboard subwoofer. I wish the low gain mode had a lower minimum volume setting, and that there was less radio interference when on the train next to someone's smartphone, but oh well. Wonderful amp that is an absolute favourite.


 
  Nice one man although:
 "Get one. That’s it. If you have been looking for a small portable headphone amp and don’t care about the subwoofer, you can’t really do better."
   
Didn't quite get the "don't care about the subwoofer" bit lol.
I think you mean, want a subwoofer no?
   
   
  Regardless, fun and informative review, great job, and well presented!
 Nice website too


----------



## shigzeo

OOOOOPs! Fixed. No matter how many times I go through a review, there are myriad dents in its otherwise hammered exterior. Thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> OOOOOPs! Fixed. No matter how many times I go through a review, there are myriad dents in its otherwise hammered exterior. Thank you for pointing that out!


 
   
  no probs !
 And yes...for me..I always find mistakes in mine lol.


----------



## shigzeo

Just found out that it officially is called zO2, not z02. I've a tendency to change letters for numbers accidentally. It does great harm sometimes!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Just found out that it officially is called zO2, not z02. I've a tendency to change letters for numbers accidentally. It does great harm sometimes!


 
  add me to that list 

 Although, I like putting ZO2


----------



## Malevolent

Speaking of ZO2.. why is it called the ZO2.3? Were there earlier revisions of the mark 2 model?
   
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

They are revisions.
   
  There used to be the ZO
  Then that got replaced by the ZO2
  then ZO2.1
  then ZO2.2
  Then ZO2.3
   
  the .1/2/3 are REVISIONS of the ZO2.
  Such as popping sound etc


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





malevolent said:


> Speaking of ZO2.. why is it called the ZO2.3? Were there earlier revisions of the mark 2 model?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
   
  Yes, 2.3 has the ability to handle Line Out. and has volume control (that's why it can handle Line Out sources). Another thing was also the ability to turn the amp off and have the music pass through the device untampered by the ZO was taken out when Line Out capabilities were added. 
   
  Pretty sure no one has a ZO2.2, but many people still have and love their 2.1. And obviously the only ones you can buy new from digiZoid at this point are the 2.3 model. 
   
  Dont remember the other changes between models, but I love my 2.3


----------



## Malevolent

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> They are revisions.
> 
> There used to be the ZO
> Then that got replaced by the ZO2
> ...


 
  Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Yes, 2.3 has the ability to handle Line Out. and has volume control (that's why it can handle Line Out sources). Another thing was also the ability to turn the amp off and have the music pass through the device untampered by the ZO was taken out when Line Out capabilities were added.
> 
> Pretty sure no one has a ZO2.2, but many people still have and love their 2.1. And obviously the only ones you can buy new from digiZoid at this point are the 2.3 model.
> 
> Dont remember the other changes between models, but I love my 2.3


 
   
  Ahhh, thanks guys. I guess I have the 2.3 since it can handle LO from my iPod Touch. Strange, since my box shows the old ZO model, but mine says ZO2 on the device itself.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> OOOOOPs! Fixed. No matter how many times I go through a review, there are myriad dents in its otherwise hammered exterior. Thank you for pointing that out!


 
   
  Kudos for using "myriad" properly


----------



## kenman345

Yea, they havent changed the box. If you have volume control, you have the 2.3, no other previous version had that, only the Bass boost contour levels
  Quote: 





malevolent said:


> Ahhh, thanks guys. I guess I have the 2.3 since it can handle LO from my iPod Touch. Strange, since my box shows the old ZO model, but mine says ZO2 on the device itself.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Yea, they havent changed the box. If you have volume control, you have the 2.3, no other previous version had that, only the Bass boost contour levels


 
   
  2.1 had only high gain but with volume control (LOD not possible to use, too loud at lowest vol setting + hissing with most IEMs and also slightly with some very sensitive headphones)
  2.2 had also volume control but gain was set too low (mostly ok for LOD use with IEMs)
  2.3 introduced high and low gain with only volume controllable with low gain
   
  Volume control with high gain is partially why I like my ZO2.1 but I'm also a 64 ohm headphone user + using it out of headphone jack of my soundcard in which case the hissing is not audible whatsoever.


----------



## shigzeo

I've never thanked anyone for noting the usage of 'myriad' before. Thank you for the note. I'm just glad I got something right! Sound impressions and reviews are one thing, editing, writing, and the construction of a lucid sentence are things I often struggle with.
  Quote: 





focker said:


> Kudos for using "myriad" properly


----------



## Totally Dubbed

First ever BA I've paired up with the ZO2 -> so much fun !
  The honour goes to the Dunu I 3C-S
  Single BA driver.
   
  Red contour setting.
  BA's need it. lol


----------



## Kazekeil

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> First ever BA I've paired up with the ZO2 -> so much fun !
> The honour goes to the Dunu I 3C-S
> Single BA driver.
> 
> ...


 
   
  My aurvana 3s are dual BA drivers. I love the combo so much. They already have a bit of bass though, so although I keep the zo at red 24/7, they don't need that much for the normal person.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

haha we aren't normal !


----------



## Kazekeil

This is true.
   
  Oh and I think my picture of them is still the banner on the zo facebook page. Not sure if they changed it yet or not.


----------



## Demonic_Pope

OK I got my ZO2 in the mail today. Sooner than I expected!
   
  Paired it with my DBA-02 MKII. ****load of bass.
   
  I do have a complaint though- there is a fair amount of hiss when I use it headphone-out. Any way of reducing this? I don't have a line-out dock, and I prefer not to use one.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





kazekeil said:


> This is true.
> 
> Oh and I think my picture of them is still the banner on the zo facebook page. Not sure if they changed it yet or not.


 
  they changed it


----------



## mikaveli06

Gonna give digizoid another shot and will have mg7 in 2 days. I hear high praise for this combo. How bout sennheiser hd25s.(70 ohm version)


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





demonic_pope said:


> OK I got my ZO2 in the mail today. Sooner than I expected!
> 
> Paired it with my DBA-02 MKII. ****load of bass.
> 
> I do have a complaint though- there is a fair amount of hiss when I use it headphone-out. Any way of reducing this? I don't have a line-out dock, and I prefer not to use one.


 
   
  Put it in low gain mode.


----------



## Promethus

Have anyone tried D2 with ZO2.3?


----------



## kenman345

I have also heard some high praises, mucho jealous of you, though my Aurisonic AS-1b's should be in in a week or two, I have a feeling the combo will pair together quite nicely. Haven't heard anyone really talking about the combination yet though, but like.....15mm driver in a IEM that is quite well praised and I will also have the ability to tune the bass response to my liking even more with the B part of the IEM's and the ZO2 (When I use it over the Pico Slim I just picked up)
  Quote: 





mikaveli06 said:


> Gonna give digizoid another shot and will have mg7 in 2 days. I hear high praise for this combo. How bout sennheiser hd25s.(70 ohm version)


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

When doing some more comparisions today between ZO2.1 and ZO2.3 it's as if both the mids and highs remain more forward together with a stronger bass, it's the whole range that sounds more forward which is what I like about ZO2.1, it's just much more engaging to listen to. I'm a bit worried how future updates will sound like now that I know what it COULD sound like in ZO2.1. I admit ZO2.1 has some issues that is problematic for a lot of users but damn I love this sound signature of ZO2.1. Sounds more like "live performance"-like to me, a bit Grado headphone sound over it while ZO2.3 is more relaxed sounding, less in-your-face / more distant sounding. I like it when vocals are very up-front and take lots of space and it doesn't quite give me that feeling on ZO2.3 at least when comparing with M-Audio Q40 headphones, on ZO2.1 they are on the more forward / in-your-face side and on ZO2.3 it sounds relatively neutral in this aspect, maybe ever so slightly on the "distant"-side.


----------



## mikaveli06

sorry, double post


----------



## mikaveli06

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I have also heard some high praises, mucho jealous of you, though my Aurisonic AS-1b's should be in in a week or two, I have a feeling the combo will pair together quite nicely. Haven't heard anyone really talking about the combination yet though, but like.....15mm driver in a IEM that is quite well praised and I will also have the ability to tune the bass response to my liking even more with the B part of the IEM's and the ZO2 (When I use it over the Pico Slim I just picked up)


 
   
  i absolutely love aurisonics, but i only have regular version.  Main reason i picked up mg7 (80 bucks used) is the praise they receive, and i need something while i send my asg1 in for the 1.2 revision.  Im patiently waiting the second release, supposedly with a 15 and 10 mm driver.  dont see how that can be anything but basshead material.


----------



## kenman345

I was talking to Dale about that actually. Apparently their are reports of a 10mm driver accompanying the 15mm already in the AS-1, but also of a 7mm Driver instead of the 10mm driver. He pretty much said he can't tell people what's in the AS-2's yet as they have tested many different setups and everyone is just gonna have to wait till they are officially announced in the coming month(s) (hoping not too long) for any sort of confirmation on what's gonna be inside. I do think though that he's going to announce the AS-2's along with ASG-2's and all the other things he's been teasing (like cables and aesthetic upgrades). It would only make sense since many people may be sending in their ASG-1's and AS-1's for upgrade when the ASG-2's and AS-2's are announced. So if one or multiple of those items are delayed it may cause a delay of all announcements like that. 
  Quote: 





mikaveli06 said:


> i absolutely love aurisonics, but i only have regular version.  Main reason i picked up mg7 (80 bucks used) is the praise they receive, and i need something while i send my asg1 in for the 1.2 revision.  Im patiently waiting the second release, supposedly with a 15 and 10 mm driver.  dont see how that can be anything but basshead material.


 
  Back to the ZO2 though....god I love that thing. Thinking about connecting it like a preamp to the Pico Slim when I have the means to do it (like not moving from a desk or something) and obviously the time to play around with my setup and figure out the best method and settings to do this. Would High Gain be a bad idea? (ipod --> LOD-->ZO2 (in high gain) --> Pico Slim --> Cans/IEMs) Sound good or no?


----------



## Kazekeil

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> they changed it


 
   
  Still there for me, weird. The zo next to a white zune with aurvanas on top.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





kazekeil said:


> Still there for me, weird. The zo next to a white zune with aurvanas on top.


 
  ah yes that is yours!
   
  I thought yours was the one with the ZO2 and the vmodas


----------



## Kazekeil

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> ah yes that is yours!
> 
> I thought yours was the one with the ZO2 and the vmodas


 
   
  That's also mine lol. My two main rigs are:
   
  Zune 30gb -> ZO2 -> Aurvana 3s
  Archos 48 500gb -> ZO2 -> Vmoda M80s
   
  Of course I swap my 'phones around, but those are my two main configurations. I also have a last gen ipod nano(with the video camera) but rarely use it. Also a 40gb cowon Q5W that I wish I could sell.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

oh cool !
  What settings do u have both at?


----------



## Kazekeil

I keep the zune on an acoustic eq and put the zo all the way up for the Aurvanas and around orange or upper yellow for the M80s. I use gonemad media player on the archos, and have custom 10 band eqs for each.
   
  The Cowon sounds amazing, I just don't really use it.


----------



## miow

Have just ordered mine. Need some EXTRA bass


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





miow said:


> Have just ordered mine. Need some EXTRA bass


 
   
  Looking forward to hearing your thoughts as I'm a potential DN-HP700 buyer if the bass gets strong enough for my taste. Q40 + ZO2.1 at lvl 7 or so or ZO2.3 at level 12 or so is appropriate to me.


----------



## miow

I'll let you know. I need the definition/detail of the HP700, but the bass massage of the Q40's. Just love that ; )


----------



## Gofre

For anyone based in the UK, amp3.com are listing a ZO2 for clearance because the box has been opened, £46.55 exc delivery and you can save yourself about another couple of quid purchasing through quidco. I'd have snapped it up myself if I didn't already have two other amps on the way!


----------



## miow

Bought it. Thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





miow said:


> Have just ordered mine. Need some EXTRA bass


 
  hahaha YES!

   
  You're gonna love it Luis!


----------



## miow

I'm sure I will. Can't wait ; )


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





miow said:


> Bought it. Thanks


 
   
  Congrats! I agree with TD...you'll love it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No i know him well enough that his going to be in heaven 
Get yo BAs out son, as they will become basshead material lol


----------



## danny93

My lil review of the ZO2.3 which ive had for a few weeks now and can already say that from now on i will be listening to all my music be it out and about with IEM´s or at home with my Titanium HD and DT770´s
  
 First off I would just like to say how portable this setup is...the ZO2 is TINY...very small in all dimensions, and coming from the Fiio E11 this was a major plus in my book as i hate carrying around a brick, and this setup is very portable IMO! Its light too which helps allot also, and the thing looks lovely with the coloured light sowing what bass contour and volume you have set!
  
 I know what your all thinking at this time...light and small... it must be crap and have poor build quality...but no, its a fantastically made little thing, nice soft to touch rubberised material, like what Bitfenix uses on their PC cases.
  
 there are 2 gain modes...high gain and low gain...I am using low gain to try and proect my hearing as with the high gain i was creeping the volume higher and higher as if you continue reading the thing is just so immersive, and when pausing for a minute i soon realised volume was excessive to say the least LOL 
  
 *Now for the most important thing...what it does to the sound:*
  
 Now this is coming from a guy who is not a big amp person...and before my time with the ZO2 the Fiio E11 and E9 I had a while back I thought that it didnt really offer much to the sound out of easy to drive stuff like IEM´s but this is where the ZO2 comes into its own. This thing ads so much musicality to your music it makes everything sound much more fun and i am finding myself tapping my feet to literally everything i throw at it...and this is right up my alley, but maybe not to those who want to keep things neutral.
  
 The seemingly litmitless bass contour settings is fantastic...it can transform most bass light IEM´s into basshead territory, and good quality bass at that, with zero distortion, its quite unreal how it manages to do this!
  
 Besides working wonders in the bass area...the overall addition to the SQ throughout the entire ferquency is great...bass does NOT bleed into the mids, and they sound more "liquid" for lack of a better term, the highs seems to extend a little better too which was a great surprise for me! The soundstage has improved slightly too, which when paired with the Sony WM-Z the synergy is just great...Trance has never sounded better...and form a portable source this is just crazy! Im beginning to listen to this setup more than my Creative Titanium HD at home...as i just dont feel i am loosing out on anything which is unreal for the small price the ZO2 is which transforms the Sony WM-Z from a good sounding DAP to a great one...there is really nothing that is negatively affected by the ZO2...and its not just for bassheads as it does add to the other areas of the music! 
  
 Another totally strange thing i noticed with this amp is how it sounds great from the headphone out of the WM-Z aswel as the LOD...and so i grabbed a cable from Matez to compare against the Fiio L5 and i actually prefer the sound from the HP out, although there is probably a tad more detail from the LOD there is greater warmth and muicality from the HP out...and when paired with the ZO2 the synergy is just great...the most fun sounding setup i have heard, and I use CKS77´s with this setup and i must say people need to try this out for themselves...i have never been immersed in my music like this before...this is the definition of fun LOL! And a dream for bassheads...I honestly didnt think that music could have such authoritive bass whilst retaining so much detail and finesse, it really is unreal. Doesnt quite have the same effect with other IEM´s i tried so i highly reccomend some CKS77´s if anyone is thinking of getting some new IEM´s or even headphones as the depth this setup posses you would never think could be posible from a driver of 12mm in size...its like having a 2.1 setup in your head...check out the thread for how Dsnuts was banging on about this but there is no better way to describe this sound...sorry to have gone off topic but i dont think the full ZO2 experience can be heard without the CKS77´s haha 
  
 Sorry to go off topic a little toward the end but go get yourslef a ZO2.3 and CKS77!


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> I posted my impressions of the ZO2 here...post #1513 a little lengthy though, so didnt want to clog up another thread lol


 
   
  No, you should def post it here, as well as in the reviews section...please!!


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> No, you should def post it here, as well as in the reviews section...please!!


 
   
  Ok will do...


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I must admit, any headphone I plug ZO to just increases the enjoyment factor by a hugeload... I can even take my crappiest pair of headphones around and start enjoying them more than the headphones costing say 5x+ more if comparing ZOless. It's crazy.
   
  It's a shame the first proper IEMs I bought, the ATH-CKS77 have too much hissing for my taste though but these are exceptionally easy driven IEMs so should have known better.


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> I must admit, any headphone I plug ZO to just increases the enjoyment factor by a hugeload... I can even take my crappiest pair of headphones around and start enjoying them more than the headphones costing say 5x+ more if comparing ZOless. It's crazy.
> 
> It's a shame the first proper IEMs I bought, the ATH-CKS77 have too much hissing for my taste though but these are exceptionally easy driven IEMs so should have known better.


 
   
  I really dont find the hissing that bad...if its on low gain with music playing i dont hear any...even if the music is quiet


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> I really dont find the hissing that bad...especially if its on low gain with music playing


 
   
  Not on low gain no but in high gain yea... also I'm not talking about when music playing, don't expect any IEMs to cause so much hissing it would be a prob with music playing but with no music on. I'm not listening on the go or take them out if I'm not listening either, just sitting at the comp so then it becomes bothersome when no music is playing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Not on low gain no but in high gain yea... also I'm not talking about when music playing, don't expect any IEMs to cause so much hissing it would be a prob with music playing but with no music on. I'm not listening on the go or take them out if I'm not listening either, just sitting at the comp so then it becomes bothersome when no music is playing.


 
   
Sensitive one aren't you tommy?
   
  hehe


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> I must admit, any headphone I plug ZO to just increases the enjoyment factor by a hugeload... I can even take my crappiest pair of headphones around and start enjoying them more than the headphones costing say 5x+ more if comparing ZOless. It's crazy.


 
   
  EIGHT DOLLAR Altec Lansing IEMs...I pair those with my ZO and it's ridiculous how much better they sound. I know exactly what you mean


----------



## miow

lol. Really can't wait to get mine


----------



## matryx

Which FiiO accessory would I need if I got the ZO2 to listen to music with my iPhone 4? There's the the L1, L3, L9, and L10. Just not sure which one to get.


----------



## shigzeo

@matryx: You can just use the included cables from the zO2. They aren't nice to look at but they work from the headphone out without problem. Any line out dock will work with the zO2, matryx.


----------



## matryx

Just went back and read the first page. Apparently the FiiO L3 is reported not working with the new ZO2.3 do I guess I'll pick up the L1


----------



## miow

Does the ZO2.3 has better treble than the ZO2.1? Cause the FiiO E11 highs are WAY better that the ZO2.1. I think I read about some improvement on some chip for highs on the 2.3... Am I wrong?
   
  Quote: 





> 3. An adjustment to the EMI/RFI filtering circuitry to prevent potential loss of higher frequencies.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





miow said:


> Does the ZO2.3 has better highs than the ZO2.1? Cause the FiiO E11 highs are WAY better that the ZO2.1. I think I read about some improvement on some chip for highs on the 2.3... Am I wrong?


 
  highs...?
  As in treble?
   
  If so then your getting mixed up with a transparent and warm sounding amp.
  You got the zo2 or not now?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





miow said:


> Does the ZO2.3 has better treble than the ZO2.1? Cause the FiiO E11 highs are WAY better that the ZO2.1. I think I read about some improvement on some chip for highs on the 2.3... Am I wrong?


 
   
  It's all about taste IMO, I like the ZO2's highs better, "more" isn't always better.  FiiO E11 is a neutral/transparent/possibly somewhat bright amp (price concidered), ZO2 (no matter version) is a bit warmer/smoother/more engaging & intimate sounding amp. I personally take the warmer sound.


----------



## miow

I prefer the E11 connected to the Zo2. Just freakin amazing. The wonderful highs of the E11 plus the seismic bass of the Zo2 ; )


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

This is also part of the good thing with ZO... for some reason it can very well be paired with another amp and the result is usually amazing. That's what sets it apart from a traditional amp.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





miow said:


> I prefer the E11 connected to the Zo2. Just freakin amazing. The wonderful highs of the E11 plus the seismic bass of the Zo2 ; )


 
  yeah i did say that about the e5 + Z02.
   
  Tell me, what do you think about the differences with your opinions and my 3 amp comparison?
  Agree or disagree?


----------



## miow

I totally agree ; )
   
  "Sound is a little more muddy than the FiiO E11". Thats right, especially noted on treble. It's a noticeable difference on the treble department, thats why I'm gonna use both. What a marriage bro, you got to try it if you haven't already. Just plug the headphones to the E11 and not to the Zo2. Makes a hell of a difference.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^E11 returned for a reason - love the ZO2 just the way it is 
  YIAMMY!


----------



## miow

I don't.  Alone it doesn't sound sufficiently good for me. If I was forced to choose one, that would be the E11 without hesitation. I think the SQ of the E11 is better, but since it lacks that earthquake level bass that I was looking for, I decided that I'm gonna use both. Paired, it makes a considerable difference, I love the result ; )
   
  EDIT: this is so addicting. I can't stop listening to this


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





miow said:


> I prefer the E11 connected to the Zo2. Just freakin amazing. The wonderful highs of the E11 plus the seismic bass of the Zo2 ; )


 
  You my friend are a crazy man! lol but hey more power to you I guess
   
  I'm still wondering if I should get the Z02 or the E11, I'm almost bias to the E11 as it's cheaper and I already have the E6 and I'm getting the E17 so why not just "COLLECT EM ALL" lol [E17 is not for bass or a bass orienteated set up ethier, I'm planning to use them to drive DT880 250ohm [and my bass cans as I know the E17 has better bass than the E6... or it better!]


----------



## FieldingMellish

ZO2 incoming!!


----------



## danny93

I much prefer the ZO2 to the E11...the E11 for me added nothing but volume where the ZO2 adds more to the SQ of music...especially warmth, and i believe its a more musical amp too...also feel soundstage is better...i did a more detailed comparrison a few pages back and cba to find it 
   
  This is without bass boost BTW...and with the boost the ZO2 is the easy winner in my book!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> I much prefer the ZO2 to the E11...the E11 or me added nothing but volume where the ZO2 adds more the the SQ of music especially warmth, and i believe its a more musical amp too...also feel soundstage is better...i did a more detailed comparrison a few pages back and cba to find it


 
  exactly.
  E11 = just a volume booster, nothing more.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Former E11 owner here.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





matryx said:


> Just went back and read the first page. Apparently the FiiO L3 is reported not working with the new ZO2.3 do I guess I'll pick up the L1


 
   
  The L3 works just fine with ZO2.3.


----------



## matryx

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> The L3 works just fine with ZO2.3.


 
   
  Thanks for confirming that. I read the "ATTENTION: It appears FiiO L3 LOD is incompatible with ZO2.3. FiiO L1 is confirmed working."  on the first page so I just assumed so. 
   
  RPGWizard you might want to edit that.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

OK yea I guess it's due to the jacks were modified later on compared to the early batch (used to be "sinked-in" by maybe 0.5~0.7mm or something like that as opposed to be in-line with the outer bracket as of these later batches) and forgot about this.
   
  People with this early batch reported problem with sound with FiiO L3.


----------



## miow

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> exactly.
> E11 = just a volume booster, nothing more.


 

 It's much much more than a volume booster. It adds bass (clean and punchy - at EQ2/High Gain), it adds amplitude to the sound, improves soundstage, it extends treble... Well, just to mention a few things it does. It's a great difference amped and unamped with the E11. If it was just a volume booster, I would have got rid of it along time ago. Treble is so much better on the E11. A bit recessed on the ZO2.3 and for a treble-head like me this is a decisive factor. Well, enough said, let's move on, the Zo2 is GREAT too, especially that earthquake level bass : )
   
   
  EDIT: The ZO2 without the E11, just the ZO2 alone, doesn't give me the bass massage I get with both amps. What a difference. The DENON HP700 needs both amps to shine. It's truly amazing what I'm getting from this combination ; )


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





miow said:


> It's much much more than a volume booster. It adds bass (clean and punchy - at EQ2/High Gain), it adds amplitude to the sound, improves soundstage, it extends treble... Well, just to mention a few things it does. It's a great difference amped and unamped with the E11. If it was just a volume booster, I would have got rid of it along time ago. Treble is so much better on the E11. A bit recessed on the ZO2.3 and for a treble-head like me this is a decisive factor. Well, enough said, let's move on, the Zo2 is GREAT too, especially that earthquake level bass : )
> 
> 
> EDIT: The ZO2 without the E11, just the ZO2 alone, doesn't give me the bass massage I get with both amps. What a difference. The DENON HP700 needs both amps to shine. It's truly amazing what I'm getting from this combination ; )


 
  you...a treble head? lol
  Now that's a first.
   
  Well for me the E11 was nothing else...did a lot of testing and A/Bing, in the end it was a bulky iPhone 4 that wasn't portable, nor had that same bass impact the ZO2 provided.
   
  Long story short, depends on what you want!


----------



## miow

Yes, I'm a treble-head and a bass-head ; )


----------



## Totally Dubbed

One does not simply...lol


----------



## miow

I love treble (detail, definition, realism, especially hi-hats and cymbals) as much as I love bass. Thats why I was a UM3X and SM3 lover. Best treble I've heard (UM3X a bit better for my taste). Thats why it's not easy to find a phone that totally satisfies me. I've finally found it on the DENON HP700 with these 2 amps. Just one of them is not sufficient. lol. Just because the ZO2 cuts on treble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But these 2 amps paired and the DENON HP700's is bass & treble heads heaven.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> One does not simply...lol


 
  I'm the same way lol. Grados for the highs... the ZO to make anything else for the lows (usually the xb500).


----------



## FieldingMellish

Is getting an LOD expressly for the ZO a waste?


----------



## miow

I would like to know that too. How much does a LOD affects SQ compared to the headphone out. Even because theres now a BBE+ application for ipod ; )


----------



## kenman345

Might wanna look at future Aurisonics products, some interesting things going on in that department. 
  Quote: 





miow said:


> I love treble (detail, definition, realism, especially hi-hats and cymbals) as much as I love bass. Thats why I was a UM3X and SM3 lover. Best treble I've heard (UM3X a bit better for my taste). Thats why it's not easy to find a phone that totally satisfies me. I've finally found it on the DENON HP700 with these 2 amps. Just one of them is not sufficient. lol. Just because the ZO2 cuts on treble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Might wanna look at future Aurisonics products, some interesting things going on in that department.


 
  forgot to tell him mine were for sale lol 
   
  I remember telling him i would say it to him via PM first lol.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

ZO*1* + Denon DN-HP700 headphones, what a synergy, WOW! If a person said he had paid $350, for the headphones without having showed ZO, I would still have believed him. Interesting testing headphones with ZO1, ZO2.1 and ZO2.3 as the results varies so much, all headphones have their own preferred ZO version haha. I've never felt the bass boost to be so punchy in ZO1 before as with these headphones for example.
   
  ZO2.3 (low gain) + ZO1.0 sounds excellent too haha. ^^ Was missing a bit bass punch with only ZO1.0 compared to Q40 + ZO2.1. Maybe digiZoid should concider making something crazy like this in the future => 2x ZO. ^^ Gain levels would probably be need to adjusted a bit... using current high gain with both ZOs would be total overkill obviously.
   
  I'm actually shocked how good it sounds with this ZO2.3 (low gain) + ZO1.0 with the DN-HP700 headphones. You can literally get brainshaking bass output while the mids are still very much in-your-face and detailed sounding and doesn't get overshadowed by the bass output. Only SmartVektor/ZO is able to do something like this. The bass just mostly get punchy and not bloated, it's like added "attack"/articulation to the bass without much added audible quantity which is exactly what I love, the bass remain close to it's original sound but with the added punchiness to it.
   
  I wish more people would be able to hear what I'm hearing currently, everything has so much weight to it, vocals and everything are so wonderfully forward and has lot of body despite the boosted bass (green or slightly yellow/lower contour levels used on both). Once you have heard this, you couldn't imagine going back to ZOless listening again, it's like comparing a decent pair of headphones vs Apple ibuds feeling over it.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





miow said:


> It's much much more than a volume booster. It adds bass (clean and punchy - at EQ2/High Gain), it adds amplitude to the sound, improves soundstage, it extends treble... Well, just to mention a few things it does. It's a great difference amped and unamped with the E11. If it was just a volume booster, I would have got rid of it along time ago. Treble is so much better on the E11. A bit recessed on the ZO2.3 and for a treble-head like me this is a decisive factor. Well, enough said, let's move on, the Zo2 is GREAT too, especially that earthquake level bass : )
> 
> 
> EDIT: The ZO2 without the E11, just the ZO2 alone, doesn't give me the bass massage I get with both amps. What a difference. The DENON HP700 needs both amps to shine. It's truly amazing what I'm getting from this combination ; )


 
   
  You can always increase the treble levels on your player's EQ to help balance out the increased bass ZO gives. =)


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





miow said:


> I love treble (detail, definition, realism, especially hi-hats and cymbals) as much as I love bass. Thats why I was a UM3X and SM3 lover. Best treble I've heard (UM3X a bit better for my taste). Thats why it's not easy to find a phone that totally satisfies me. I've finally found it on the DENON HP700 with these 2 amps. Just one of them is not sufficient. lol. Just because the ZO2 cuts on treble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Btw, ZO2 doesn't cut treble at all!! It may sound that way though b/c of the increase in bass it brings. Just wanted to clarify...


----------



## miow

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> You can always increase the treble levels on your player's EQ to help balance out the increased bass ZO gives. =)


 
   
  Well, if that fixes it, I would have told already ; )
   
  I'm going to get the ZO2.1 as the ZO2.3 doesn't satisfies my treble-head needs. I heard that the ZO2.1 has more forward treble and thats what I'm looking for.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't feel the treble is drowned, it's just that it's tamed/warmer


----------



## miow

nope, unfortunately thats not the issue. But no problem, I'lll find a solution.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Any1 else tried using multiple ZOs in succession yet?
   
  I can't find words of how great ZO2.3 (low-gain) -> ZO1.0 -> DN-HP700 headphones sound like, it's like everything gets amazing, bass punchiness/articulation is extremely impressive, it's more of a "feel-the-bass" added thing than audible bloated bass addition as long as you stick to the lower contour levels. The bass despite double-amping like that is extremely well textured with this headphone at least. This headphone already has a bit emphasized bass so if you go higher you'll get scaringly strong bass output but I didn't hear any clipping occuring though, it sounded clean for such a large boost it added but at the point you start increasing the bass it becomes more like a brain vibrator haha. 
   
  Besides the bass the equally striking detail is how mids sound so clear, realistic with so much definition and weight. You hear every tiny nuance in the voice. Instruments equally impressive, especially guitars which gets so much weight to them I can "feel" every note played. This headphone is impressive on its own but with ZO2.3 + ZO1 it's on an entire different level.
   
  The soundstage also is very good doing so, it's more like slightly improved than getting worse, I think the positioning gets clearer. Another thing that is greatly improved is the Dynamic range, everything sounds more dynamic.
   
  Volume level wise the ZO2.3 (low gain) + ZO1 it's like if I maybe would use 40~43% on the source ampless, then I use about 29% with this config which fits there somewhere in-between low and high gain setting if using only ZO2.3.


----------



## ChrisSC

Is it just me, or did the zo go from flavor of the month to hidden gem?
   
  I love this thing and am a bit surprised that its not getting the love that it used to.  I know its a shade below audiophile quality, but it makes any headpohone/iem really fun, and that's something that no other audio gear that I know of can do. With it, I feel like I lose a bit of micro details, but the macro details are brought out (if that makes sense?), and everything becomes a lot more musical.  Anyway, I wish the company the best of luck, and can't wait for the zo3 (please come out with an iPhone 5 case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## TopKatz

I just managed to order the ZO2.3 from 'advancedmp3players',at least l think it's the ZO2.3,it's not very clear which version ZO2 their selling.
   
  Just a few of qustions,do you guys use rubber bands to hold the ZO & your player together ?
  If so,what do you use ? If not,what do you use instead ?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





topkatz said:


> I just managed to order the ZO2.3 from 'advancedmp3players',at least l think it's the ZO2.3,it's not very clear which version ZO2 their selling.
> 
> Just a few of qustions,do you guys use rubber bands to hold the ZO & your player together ?
> If so,what do you use ? If not,what do you use instead ?
> ...


 
   
  I use a little strip of velcro


----------



## ChrisSC

You can tell whether or not you've got a z02.3 by whether or not you can go into high gain mode- if you can crank the volume (blue) all the way to purple, then you've got a zo2.3.  I'd be surprised if you didn't- I'm pretty sure that they caught all the earlier editions before they reached distributors.
   
  Also I use scotch clear mounting squares:http://compare.ebay.com/like/110829326370?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
   
  Just one is strong enough to hold the zo to your DAP; one square can support up to 51grams and the zo weighs 26.6grams.  Just save the plastic backing, and you can use one forever because you can clean the dirt off with soap and water, but even if you don't you get 35 in a pack and they're cheap.  Plus they create the smallest footprint since they're really slim (maybe half a millimeter?) and they don't get in the way of the DAP's controls like bands can.
   
  My 2cents, but do whatever works for you.


----------



## TopKatz

Thanks for the info guys,l was expecting my Z02.3 to arrive tomorrow unfortunately just got an email from from 'advancedmp3players' saying that they are 'Out Of Stock'. A week after l paid for it & them emailing me,saying that they were sending it.


----------



## tdshain

Quote: 





topkatz said:


> Thanks for the info guys,l was expecting my Z02.3 to arrive tomorrow unfortunately just got an email from from 'advancedmp3players' saying that they are 'Out Of Stock'. A week after l paid for it & them emailing me,saying that they were sending it.


 
   
  I hope you didn't pay for shipping. If you did, you should contact their customer service and try to get it refunded.


----------



## mitsu763

I just returned mine. Ordered it from OneCall which was painless. The bass adjustment was really nice. The levels provided a small enough boost on low so as to not be overpowering and it wasn't muddy at all. Unfortunately I would notice static as the music stopped. Maybe it was the balanced armatures being pushed too hard in my JH11. There was a slight background hiss but it wasn't noticeable when the music was playing. The JH11 are quite sensitive so you may have better results with less sensitive phones. I guess if you are a bass head and not terribly picky about background noise it is a worthwhile product.


----------



## reload

The only noise I would hear was when the digizoid was touching the mp3 player.


----------



## danny93

Oh Im getting hissing from the ZO2.3 aswell with CKS77 (very efficient IEM´s though!) it doesnt bother be too much though as all my music crossfades  
   
  BTW I just use blue tack to hold it onto my DAP...very solidly on doesnt move at all and adds no more width like velcro does!


----------



## TopKatz

Quote: 





tdshain said:


> I hope you didn't pay for shipping. If you did, you should contact their customer service and try to get it refunded.


 
  They have offered me the option of a full refund or to wait till they get more in stock.Unfortunately they are the only company that stock it in the U.K & l don't want to deal with import taxes.So l might give them a week to get more stock in.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> You can tell whether or not you've got a z02.3 by whether or not you can go into high gain mode- if you can crank the volume (blue) all the way to purple, then you've got a zo2.3.


 
   
  Just a friendly reminder... max volume is purple, and high gain mode is pink. Please watch the following video to be sure you have it correct: http://youtu.be/U_O61NdGnmw
   
   
*All ZO's purchased through one of our distributors is a ZO2.3!*


----------



## shigzeo

I use Andro-branded gaffer's tape that I used to use on my table tennis bats. Since I no longer play table tennis...
  Quote: 





topkatz said:


> I just managed to order the ZO2.3 from 'advancedmp3players',at least l think it's the ZO2.3,it's not very clear which version ZO2 their selling.
> 
> Just a few of qustions,do you guys use rubber bands to hold the ZO & your player together ?
> If so,what do you use ? If not,what do you use instead ?
> ...


----------



## Makiah S

Hmm, again wish I could hear both E11 and Zo2.3 my self
   
  the E11 just being a volume booster isn't a bad thing, and the Zo2 adding imporved sq makes it sound colored where as I really just want louder bass I guess. *sigh* still I'm sure in the end I'll have them both. Although that future is a ways away! I'm getting an E17 first as I need a good DAC and Amp... Fiio E6 not the best amp and I have no DAC atm so, it's about time to fix that b4 I get into face shattering bass ^^


----------



## miow

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> the E11 just being a volume booster isn't a bad thing


 
   
  Thats not true. http://www.head-fi.org/t/552605/fiio-e11-the-initial-impression-final-thought
   
  To me it beats the ZO2.3 by quite a large margin. Transparency, detail, treble, soundstage. The ZO2 is a VERY GOOD subwoofer, but just a "ok" amp IMO. I'm forced to use it paired with the E11 for greater SQ.


----------



## FieldingMellish

My digizoid arrived with issues. Sending it back and hope to try another. Things like not being able to turn it off except after several tries; insufficient amplification and questionable bass response convinced me that mine was defective. Sucks, because of the distance between me and the retailer. Actually getting a refund and will repurchase somewhere closer, now that I've been burned with a turkey.


----------



## kenman345

you should wait on burn in dude. I didnt like the bass boost at first. I also have trouble sometimes turning the device off. if you're getting a little blinking green light when you try turning it off, you didn't turn it off properly, instead you moved the little switch to a side while depressing it so it tries to change modes into something not used by the current ZO. If that's what happens, thats exactly what I get, and I have contacted them about it. 
   
  Also, you aren't too far away, you are in the US. some users are not even on the same continent as digiZoid. 
  Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> My digizoid arrived with issues. Sending it back and hope to try another. Things like not being able to turn it off except after several tries; insufficient amplification and questionable bass response convinced me that mine was defective. Sucks, because of the distance between me and the retailer. Actually getting a refund and will repurchase somewhere closer, now that I've been burned with a turkey.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Have you ever used the pay binoculars like the one in the photo? These are hilariously bad; the level of magnification you get can be equaled by the naked eye if you walked three feet in front of the binoculars.

   
  This is the kind of amplification boost I got from my ZO. I'm going to try another one and hope that I get better amplification; satisfactory bass boost, and a switch that doesn't drive me crazy.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> My digizoid arrived with issues. Sending it back and hope to try another. Things like not being able to turn it off except after several tries; insufficient amplification and questionable bass response convinced me that mine was defective. Sucks, because of the distance between me and the retailer. Actually getting a refund and will repurchase somewhere closer, now that I've been burned with a turkey.


 
   
  Just wanted to make sure... you are holding the switch in for 2-3 seconds to turn off the ZO, right? Otherwise, it will just go back and forth between the volume and contour adjustment modes.


----------



## Kazekeil

@MizMoxie
   
  I have also experienced the same problem as him. Seems to be totally random, but sometimes I'll try to turn it off, the led goes off then right back on as soon as I let go. No change in color or anything. To test the idea it may just be switching, I held it down until the led shut off. I continued to hold down the power button for about 5 seconds and the led was off the entire time. As soon as I let it go, it turned back on to the same mode.
   
  It doesn't really bother me at all, just odd the first time it happened to me. I found it still on in my bag after I could've sworn I turned it off a few hours before. After playing around, I found I could duplicate the results about 15% of the time.


----------



## Posam

Quote: 





kazekeil said:


> @MizMoxie
> 
> I have also experienced the same problem as him. Seems to be totally random, but sometimes I'll try to turn it off, the led goes off then right back on as soon as I let go. No change in color or anything. To test the idea it may just be switching, I held it down until the led shut off. I continued to hold down the power button for about 5 seconds and the led was off the entire time. As soon as I let it go, it turned back on to the same mode.
> 
> It doesn't really bother me at all, just odd the first time it happened to me. I found it still on in my bag after I could've sworn I turned it off a few hours before. After playing around, I found I could duplicate the results about 15% of the time.


 
  I have the same issue. LED turns back on after I thought it was off, but I'm not hugely bothered by this.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I've had the same issue with it turning back on and only with ZO2.3. But here's the thing, you need to press it down only roughly 1.5~2 secs and then let go just before the LED turns off, then it always goes off, if you keep it pressed longer than that it may turn back on.


----------



## miow

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> My digizoid arrived with issues. Sending it back and hope to try another. Things like not being able to turn it off except after several tries; insufficient amplification and questionable bass response convinced me that mine was defective. Sucks, because of the distance between me and the retailer. Actually getting a refund and will repurchase somewhere closer, now that I've been burned with a turkey.


 

 I'm pretty sure it is not defective and that you'll have exactly the same issues on the new one ; )
   
  My advice is: use it paired with a GOOD amp just for the ZO2 to act as a subwoofer, as it does wonders in this respect. Alone (without a decent amp) lets much to be desired.


----------



## kenman345

While i agree he's going to have the same issues, i don't advise pairing with another amp. unless that's what he wants. The ZO2 does well for things, and they may be looking for an all in one solution. Try using a line out, or checking that your source is outputting loud enugh. This may be an issue tat's causing you to think it's underpowered. Also, try using high-gain mode with a headphone out and using the volume on your device, perfect for power-hungry headphones. Also, I'd give it 50-65+ hours of use to truly burn in and make the audio quality reach its optimal performance. Do these things, and you will not be unhappy....or you will be, and the next ZO2 won't be any different.
  Quote: 





miow said:


> I'm pretty sure it is not defective and that you'll have exactly the same issues on the new one ; )
> 
> My advice is: use it paired with a GOOD amp just for the ZO2 to act as a subwoofer, as it does wonders in this respect. Alone (without a decent amp) lets much to be desired.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just had to chime in - I have no problems with my ZO2v3, unless you hold the button for too long, then it will turn back on, naturally like anything.


----------



## MizMoxie

I certainly don't mean to pile on, but I understand the switch can be a little tricky sometimes. If you hold in the switch until the LightBar turns off, and then immediately release, it will turn off. But, if you keep holding it in after the LightBar turns off, it may turn back on.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Give me a separate on/off switch any day.


----------



## ChrisSC

Not me, I like the less is more ethos


----------



## kenman345

I'd love if they did something like the Arrow 4G has and it turns on automatically on input. would definitely allow them to make use of the single control mechanism in a even more intuitive way since you would only press it in to toggle between volume and bass controls and up/down in each mode for more or less bass or volume
  Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> Give me a separate on/off switch any day.


----------



## Gofre

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I'd love if they did something like the Arrow 4G has and it turns on automatically on input. would definitely allow them to make use of the single control mechanism in a even more intuitive way since you would only press it in to toggle between volume and bass controls and up/down in each mode for more or less bass or volume


 
   
  I'm surprised there aren't more amps with this feature, surely it can't be too difficult/expensive to implement?


----------



## kenman345

Actually, from what I understand it may be. I don't understand why it can't just be taken that the input power from the source into the ZO2 powers is enough to power on a sensor that turns on the Amp. But you never know, may be a lot more complicated than that. 
  Quote: 





gofre said:


> I'm surprised there aren't more amps with this feature, surely it can't be too difficult/expensive to implement?


----------



## redguy

I've been lurking for a while now, but I wanted to post and say that I'm getting one of these (ZO2.3). It should arrive Monday or Tuesday. I live in Tucson, only about 1.5 hours away from digiZoid's offices, so part of me wishes I would have just driven up to Scottsdale and gotten it myself! 
   
  I have a Total Bithead DAC/amp. I love it as a DAC. I use it at work all the time to replace my crappy computer's audio. But I don't own any high-end, high impedance headphones. So an amp doesn't really do me any good. I've tried to hear a difference by switching between the amp and a direct connection to my iPod. To my ears, the sound doesn't change.
   
  Based on what I've been reading here, I'm expecting all that to change with the ZO2. It should completely change the sound of all of my moderate collection of low-end head gear. I'm really excited to love my music even more.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





redguy said:


> I've been lurking for a while now, but I wanted to post and say that I'm getting one of these (ZO2.3). It should arrive Monday or Tuesday. I live in Tucson, only about 1.5 hours away from digiZoid's offices, so part of me wishes I would have just driven up to Scottsdale and gotten it myself!
> 
> I have a Total Bithead DAC/amp. I love it as a DAC. I use it at work all the time to replace my crappy computer's audio. But I don't own any high-end, high impedance headphones. So an amp doesn't really do me any good. I've tried to hear a difference by switching between the amp and a direct connection to my iPod. To my ears, the sound doesn't change.
> 
> Based on what I've been reading here, I'm expecting all that to change with the ZO2. It should completely change the sound of all of my moderate collection of low-end head gear. I'm really excited to love my music even more.


 
   
  Nice, I hope you enjoy!


----------



## redguy

I got it today. I utilized the Saturday hours of the post office and picked it up.
   
  I'm running it through all of my headphones. Here's a breakdown. 
   
*Senn. HD201*
*Before ZO2* -- These things are clear and clean, but are _very_ bass-light. I can't really listen to them. I was very disappointed when I got them, considering how well liked they are. I bought AKG K44s to replace them. Those are at work, so I can't talk about them here... for now.
   
*After ZO2* -- I have to crank it up to the maximum contour level. But when I do, it's smooth and rich. I love these things now. They're light, comfortable cheap and sound great.
   
   
*AKG K44*
*Before ZO2 -- *I really like these. They are not boomy, but still have some low end. The only problem is that I use them at work. I can't run them at a very high volume because I need to be able to hear other people talking to me, so the they don't really get a chance to "sing".
   
*After ZO2 -- *These are thunderous, which allows me to turn down the volume and still listen to a smooth representation of the full spectrum of the music. It's a lot of fun to listen to these and drink in the bass line.
   
   
*Senn PMX 680i*
*Before ZO2 -- *These sound a little muffled, but relatively pleasant with a decent amount of low end. Not much impact to speak of. Very functional, nondescript sound.
   
*After ZO2 -- *They are still muffled, but now they have a lot more smooth low end. I wouldn't say they sound good, though. It comes across a little boomy, but I really don't expect much from these. These are not going to be used with the ZO2 anyway. I use these for exercise (sprinting and body-weight exercises) and I'll leave the ZO2 at home for that.
   
   
*Denon AH-C551K*
*Before Z02 --* These are clear and clean and have some surprising capability on certain pitches in the bass line. They are mid-heavy and slightly bright. So high volumes, sufficient for bringing out the bass, are uncomfortably loud.
   
*After ZO2 --* Punchy, rich. Easy to listen to. I love them. It's a drastic improvement, even at lower contour levels. I reminds me a live concert. The only bummer is the hiss. I can't hear it with music playing, but it happens irrespective of gain level. It doesn't seem like ZO2 is all that great for IEMs, if this sort of thing bothers you a lot. It's doesn't really bother me. I tried low-gain with a LOD, not only did the hiss not change, the lowest volume level on the ZO2 was still too loud for my purposes.
   
   
*Koss KSC75*
*Before ZO2 -- *Pleasantly bassy, but a little boomy sometimes and slightly treble-heavy.
   
*After ZO2 *-- I can turn the volume down on these and still hear what I want to hear. It's nice and full, even when quiet. Very smooth. Easy to sit and listen to music while still needing to pay attention to what my family is doing. Drastic improvement.
   
   
*Koss PortaPro*
*Before ZO2 -- *I like the sound of these, but they're a little muffled when compared to the KSC75s. They sound very capable, but there's not a lot of definition.
   
*After ZO2 --* These are still a tad muffled, but the bass is tighter than the AKGs. I'm shocked was comes out of these things, considering their size. There's a lot of life in the bass. It's energetic. Tons of fun.
   
   
  The essence of my experience with the ZO2 is that it has given me what I had hoped to get when I bought my Total Bithead. My collection of cheap headgear sounds like a million bucks. The only pair that wasn't improved by them (subjectively) is the PMX680i. But, it does definitely improve the bass. The rest of the range of the headphone is just not really that great, so it doesn't sound better overall. They are terrific for their purpose, which is to run like a raped ape and not have them fall off.
   
  I can't speak for high-impedance equipment, but for someone like me, who only owns lower priced headphones, the ZO2 completely changes my listening experience for the better. This something that a traditional, transparent amp could not do. Something important to mention is that all of my headphones require _different_ levels of bass boost. A simple off/on approach would not be nearly as effective. The ZO2 gives me the ability to easily adjust the bass for each application.
   
  I'm starting to hear things in my music that never new was there, like foot steps, breathing, little riffs that were previously buried. I'm also able to tell when a track is poorly produced. Plus, I can hear the difference between Pandora and my iPod. I think I could pick out the difference in a line up. This is all new to me with the ZO.


----------



## Focker

The way the ZO can transform cheapos into very enjoyable headphones/IEMs is remarkable. I have a pair of $8 Altec Lansing IEMs that sound AMAZING with my ZO.


----------



## miow

Still waiting for a ZO that gives the detail/SQ of a FiiO E11.


----------



## Leon Dota

Hey all,
   
  Just got my ZO2 the other day and hot damn am I impressed.
   
  I mean, I suppose I'm impressionable because this is my first amp ever. I've only ever sampled a couple amps from friends of mine and they didn't impress me at all. Then comes along the ZO2 and sorta kinda blows my mind. Worth every penny, as far as I can tell.
   
  The two 'hi-fi' headphones I have used with it so far are my Sennheiser 598's, and my ATH-PRO700MK2ANV's, and...whew. Tell you what.
   
  Sennheiser 598's - Man, these are normally fairly bass light, but POW, do they pack a wallop with the ZO2. I'd love to have a Dre Beats owner try these on and then die of exasperation at how these open-ended Sennheisers completely crush their Beats in the bass department and...well, every other department too.
   
  ATH-PRO700MK2ANV's - Oh my christ. These cans, alone, already liquify your innards with the sub-bass they provide. With the ZO2? Forget it. Game over. Pack your bags and go home. Nothing sounds deeper, and still crisp and full, than the ANV's with the ZO2. I'm surprised I'm still alive.
   
  So yeah! Love the little thing. Also, I literally laughed and did a double-take when I saw how absolutely TINY the thing is.


----------



## Jamesesesess

Are they not selling these things anymore or something? OneCall has stopped selling them, and they were removed from Amazon (a few days ago they were just 'unavailable', not they're not even there anymore). The only place that I can find to order them is from their website for $20 more than most websites. I've been wanting to get one but now I can't find them for $99 anywhere.


----------



## ChrisSC

That sucks!  I'd send an email to zo asking them if there's a reason all of their suppliers are out of stock.  They're pretty nice over there, see if maybe they'll price match Amazon's $99


----------



## Jamesesesess

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> That sucks!  I'd send an email to zo asking them if there's a reason all of their suppliers are out of stock.  They're pretty nice over there, see if maybe they'll price match Amazon's $99


 
   
  Alright, I'll do that. I don't really care about having to spend the extra $20, I'm just worried they're going to randomly stop selling these altogether and I won't be able to get my hands on one.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





jamesesesess said:


> Are they not selling these things anymore or something? OneCall has stopped selling them, and they were removed from Amazon (a few days ago they were just 'unavailable', not they're not even there anymore). The only place that I can find to order them is from their website for $20 more than most websites. I've been wanting to get one but now I can't find them for $99 anywhere.


 
   
  Quote: 





jamesesesess said:


> Alright, I'll do that. I don't really care about having to spend the extra $20, I'm just worried they're going to randomly stop selling these altogether and I won't be able to get my hands on one.


 
   
   
  Don't worry... we aren't going to stop selling ZO's! Right now we are waiting for our next batch of inventory from our manufacturer, which should be coming very soon. We still have a few ZOs available to sell directly, but most of our resellers are just temporarily out of stock.


----------



## redguy

I just took a minor road trip to Phoenix. (howdy digiZoid). My car stereo has an aux jack so I thought I would try the ZO in that configuration. Here's what I tried.
   

 Flatten all the EQ settings and other sound adjustments on my car stereo and turn it off.
 Set the ZO to high gain mode and turn it off
 Connect the ZO to the aux jack.
 Connect the iPod to the ZO via patch cable.
 Power on the ZO, the iPod, and the stereo.
 Set the car stereo to the normal level I listen to it at.
 Adjust the volume of the iPod so that the music is a normal level.
   
  This produced a very thin, weak sound, so I started turning up the contour adjustment. This produced pronounced distortion, so I turned the volume down on the iPod. This took care of the distortion, but there was still no body to the sound. I tried upping the contour level, but it wasn't producing much of a change.
   
  I decided to try low gain mode, with a LOD going to the iPod. This was, of course, even more quiet and did not improve anything about the sound.
   
  In the end, I put the ZO away and just used the LOD going directly to the aux port. It was much louder. However, it still sounded thin.
   
  It's entirely possible my car's stereo just has a crappy aux input. It also has a iPod connector that sounds great, vastly better than the aux. The aux channel seems to be pretty weak in comparison. I have a Scion XB with a stock stereo.


----------



## miow

Don't blame your car's stereo aux input ; )


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





redguy said:


> I just took a minor road trip to Phoenix. (howdy digiZoid). My car stereo has an aux jack so I thought I would try the ZO in that configuration. Here's what I tried.
> 
> 
> Flatten all the EQ settings and other sound adjustments on my car stereo and turn it off.
> ...


 
   
  I quickly browsed through the Scion's audio system owners manual, and noticed there are built-in DSP settings (or what they call SSP settings). These can have a significant effect on the overall sound, and I honestly wish more manufacturers provided an option to bypass them altogether. Unfortunately, because of the way these DSPs process the signal, they often times remove all the good stuff ZO does to the sound! In fact, current digital processing does the exact opposite of what ZO does in its attempt to achieve the same result. But I'll save that explanation for another day.
   
  Therefore, my suggestion is this:

 Repeat steps 1-5 above
 Set the iPod's volume to about 40-50%, or just under the halfway point
 Start with the stereo's volume at 0, and then slowly increase it until it's sufficient. I wouldn't recommend going over about 75%-80% in volume on the stereo. So if you reach that point, and find the volume level isn't loud enough, increase the iPod's volume SLIGHTLY (like in ~5% increments), and if you start hearing any distortion, you've increased it too much. I find in my car that you may have to mess around a little bit to find the perfect balance between the iPod and stereo's volume levels.
 (*This step is the most important, as from your post, it seems the volume levels aren't the issue*) Now that you have the volume level where it's loud enough and not distorting, set the ZO to about mid-contour level (orange). Start playing around with the EQ and SSP/DSP settings on the stereo. In my car, I have the bass about 3 steps up, and the treble about 5 steps up. But, if anything, I think that trying the various SSP modes will have the biggest impact on the sound, as that has been my experience.
 Also, if your car has it, make sure Dolby noise reduction is turned OFF.
   
  Hopefully some of these suggestions will help. I assume you're no longer in Phoenix, and now back in Tucson, right? If you're still in town, or planning on making another trip to Phoenix sometime soon, I would be more than happy to meet up with you and see if we can't get your Scion sounding its best!


----------



## Kazekeil

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> I quickly browsed through the Scion's audio system owners manual, and noticed there are built-in DSP settings (or what they call SSP settings). These can have a significant effect on the overall sound, and I honestly wish more manufacturers provided an option to bypass them altogether. Unfortunately, because of the way these DSPs process the signal, they often times remove all the good stuff ZO does to the sound! In fact, current digital processing does the exact opposite of what ZO does in its attempt to achieve the same result. But I'll save that explanation for another day.
> 
> Therefore, my suggestion is this:
> 
> ...


 
  You're a badass good sir and I wish you all the monies in the world.


 Now get to work on full range smartvektor...grace the planet...rule the world


----------



## danny93

I was thinking that too...its wonderful to see such great support, kudos to you sir!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

It's just one thing I'm worried about with fullrange SmartVektor tech and that would be clipping as it modifies a big amount of the sound, it could lead into potential problems as both bass and treblerange gets modified.


----------



## redguy

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> I quickly browsed through the Scion's audio system owners manual, and noticed there are built-in DSP settings (or what they call SSP settings). These can have a significant effect on the overall sound, and I honestly wish more manufacturers provided an option to bypass them altogether. Unfortunately, because of the way these DSPs process the signal, they often times remove all the good stuff ZO does to the sound! In fact, current digital processing does the exact opposite of what ZO does in its attempt to achieve the same result. But I'll save that explanation for another day.
> 
> Therefore, my suggestion is this:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thank you for the suggestions. I really appreciate it.
   
  This morning I tried to follow the steps. Step 4 is where I spent the most time. I tried upping the bass/treble settings, changing the "SSP" modes, and "ASL" mode. The "ASL" is what gradually increases the sound level as your speed increases. I was able to get a reasonably good sound by maxing out the bass settings, putting the treble at 3 of 5, putting the iPod at about 60%, and setting the stereo volume to around 55. 
   
  55 is really loud for that stereo. I never put it that high. It get's crazy around 35 or so when I'm using the iPod connector, SSP/ASL going down the freeway. It still did not have have the power I'm used to. The deepest bass was almost missing entirely.
   
  It's would be nice to have the ZO kick my car's ___ the same way it does with my headphones, but it's not what I got it for, so I'm not worried about it. I might play with it some more. If I get better results, I'll post here.


----------



## shigzeo

It does the same for expensive phones that sometimes need more oomph. Audio Technica CK10, Ortofon eQ5, ACS T15 - wonderful matches, almost like they were meant for each other.
  Quote: 





focker said:


> The way the ZO can transform cheapos into very enjoyable headphones/IEMs is remarkable. I have a pair of $8 Altec Lansing IEMs that sound AMAZING with my ZO.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> It does the same for expensive phones that sometimes need more oomph. Audio Technica CK10, Ortofon eQ5, ACS T15 - wonderful matches, almost like they were meant for each other.


 
   
  Definitely agree. Last night I went from Roku box to the ZO via an RCA-to-analog cable, and then connected my BeyerD 1350s...talk about a fun experience watching Roku/Netflix movies


----------



## shigzeo

I also have the DT1350. Excellent phones.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I also have the DT1350. Excellent phones.


 
   
  They sure are...and honestly, I wasn't sure the ZO would drive them as well as I needed since there is no volume control on the Roku and I had to run the ZO in low gain...but sure enough, plenty of volume and killer bass


----------



## redguy

I have one more frontier to cross in my use of the ZO2. I posed this question to digiZoid's info email box, but I haven't heard back in a few days. I thought I'd post it here and see what everyone thinks. 
   
  I have a Total Bithead that I use for cleaning up the sound from my crappy work computer. I would like to be able to use my ZO to do it's magic, but still use the Total Bithead as a DAC.
   
  MizMoxie stated that feeding the ZO a signal from an amp could cause damage to the ZO. Is there a way to do this safely?


----------



## kenman345

So, a few things here man. I'm gonna help you out with what I know about the ZO2.
   
  Basically, people have tried bi-ZOing with two ZO's in series. This didnt have a negative effect, but rather the desired effect of super epic bass.
   
  What this means is that their is a certain upper limit to how much power can be fed to the input. MizMoxie has posted before in this thread, and it may be on their website, what the tolerances of the input are (I think it was both output and input actually) for the ZO2.3. You may wish to try and find that to answer your question. Does the Total Bithead have a low gain mode? This may work to control the amount of power the Total Bithead puts out to the ZO2.
  Quote: 





redguy said:


> I have one more frontier to cross in my use of the ZO2. I posed this question to digiZoid's info email box, but I haven't heard back in a few days. I thought I'd post it here and see what everyone thinks.
> 
> I have a Total Bithead that I use for cleaning up the sound from my crappy work computer. I would like to be able to use my ZO to do it's magic, but still use the Total Bithead as a DAC.
> 
> MizMoxie stated that feeding the ZO a signal from an amp could cause damage to the ZO. Is there a way to do this safely?


----------



## redguy

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> So, a few things here man. I'm gonna help you out with what I know about the ZO2.
> 
> Basically, people have tried bi-ZOing with two ZO's in series. This didnt have a negative effect, but rather the desired effect of super epic bass.
> 
> What this means is that their is a certain upper limit to how much power can be fed to the input. MizMoxie has posted before in this thread, and it may be on their website, what the tolerances of the input are (I think it was both output and input actually) for the ZO2.3. You may wish to try and find that to answer your question. Does the Total Bithead have a low gain mode? This may work to control the amount of power the Total Bithead puts out to the ZO2.


 
   
  From the digiZoid specs page:
   
  Input Impedance:15 kΩ
  Input Voltage: 2.0 V (max)
  Output Impedance: 0.2 Ω
  Output Current: 190 mA @ 3.7V
   
  As to the Total Bithead, it does have a low gain mode, but Headroom does not list any of the above stats for it, except: Input Impedance at 1kHz (ohms): 18k
   
  I found this site where they did a battery of tests on it, but I'm a neophyte and I have no idea what data to look for. I'm guessing we'd need output voltage or current.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





redguy said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. I really appreciate it.
> 
> This morning I tried to follow the steps. Step 4 is where I spent the most time. I tried upping the bass/treble settings, changing the "SSP" modes, and "ASL" mode. The "ASL" is what gradually increases the sound level as your speed increases. I was able to get a reasonably good sound by maxing out the bass settings, putting the treble at 3 of 5, putting the iPod at about 60%, and setting the stereo volume to around 55.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I would really like to have the opportunity to meet up with you sometime to try and work through it together. I'm almost positive that once we find the right combo of settings, it will kick you know what bigtime. For the obvious reasons, we've found that cars with larger cabin sizes sound absolutely insane with ZO. Not too long ago we had it in a Mini Cooper. Although it's a compact car, the bass impact was unbelievably good due to the spacious interior.
   
  So don't give up on ZO in your car yet... I still have faith! =)


----------



## kenman345

Would love to know what type of settings I should have on my car for this. I blew out two speakers once using the ZO, been scared to use it in the car since.
  Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> I would really like to have the opportunity to meet up with you sometime to try and work through it together. I'm almost positive that once we find the right combo of settings, it will kick you know what bigtime. For the obvious reasons, we've found that cars with larger cabin sizes sound absolutely insane with ZO. Not too long ago we had it in a Mini Cooper. Although it's a compact car, the bass impact was unbelievably good due to the spacious interior.
> 
> So don't give up on ZO in your car yet... I still have faith! =)


----------



## redguy

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> I would really like to have the opportunity to meet up with you sometime to try and work through it together. I'm almost positive that once we find the right combo of settings, it will kick you know what bigtime. For the obvious reasons, we've found that cars with larger cabin sizes sound absolutely insane with ZO. Not too long ago we had it in a Mini Cooper. Although it's a compact car, the bass impact was unbelievably good due to the spacious interior.
> 
> So don't give up on ZO in your car yet... I still have faith! =)


 
  I'll give it some more time this afternoon. If we make it Phoenix again in the near future I'll let you know!


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Would love to know what type of settings I should have on my car for this. I blew out two speakers once using the ZO, been scared to use it in the car since.


 
   
  To help you out best I can, the first thing I need to know is what make/model of car do you have (assuming it doesn't have an aftermarket stereo)?
   
  I'm honestly really surprised you blew your speakers out. I've cranked the system up to nearly max in a number of cars with ZO connected and had no problem!


----------



## kenman345

I have a 2009 Acura RDX. I believe it blew out from 1 of two things, either the cable wasnt in properly (as the two left speakers blew out and the fade was centered), or the bass levels to the speakers that are not my built in subwoofer were too high so they were being demanded to play lots of bass with everything else. I replaced my four main speakers with similarly rated Kenwood speakers so it's still integrated with my system in the stock way, with more of a replacement than an upgrade.
  Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> To help you out best I can, the first thing I need to know is what make/model of car do you have (assuming it doesn't have an aftermarket stereo)?
> 
> I'm honestly really surprised you blew your speakers out. I've cranked the system up to nearly max in a number of cars with ZO connected and had no problem!


----------



## bjaardker

FWIW I use the ZO2.3 in my 2011 Honda CR-Z with the aux port and my phone as the media player on a regular basis. I have to set the head unit's bass and subwoofer settings to 0 otherwise it gets really muddy with just too much bass. I have the ZO set to high gain and rarely get above a greenish yellow on the contour before the bass is overwhelming.

 The sound is loud and crisp and the ZO works great.


----------



## RASeymour

Last year my son and I took a road trip and used the original zo and a clip.  Wonderful sound.  I didn't mess with the Honda Fit audio settings but I'll try that next time.


----------



## redguy

Quote: 





redguy said:


> I have one more frontier to cross in my use of the ZO2. I posed this question to digiZoid's info email box, but I haven't heard back in a few days. I thought I'd post it here and see what everyone thinks.
> 
> I have a Total Bithead that I use for cleaning up the sound from my crappy work computer. I would like to be able to use my ZO to do it's magic, but still use the Total Bithead as a DAC.
> 
> MizMoxie stated that feeding the ZO a signal from an amp could cause damage to the ZO. Is there a way to do this safely?


 
  As an update to this topic, I got a reply from Cindy at digiZoid. Here's what she had to say:
   
   
   


> Hello Ross,
> I apologize for my delayed response, but I am not technical and had to pass your question to an engineer. He reported that you can use the Total Bithead, just be sure to turn the volume down on the Bithead. Also, you could try using ZO2 in low gain mode.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> ...


 
   
  I tried both suggestions:
   
  1. Used low gain connected directly to my computer. It was much cleaner. This is definitely a viable option and safer, I think.
   
  2. Used low gain mode on the Total Bithead and high gain on the ZO2. It sounds great. It actually brings out the low bitrate of Pandora. It sounds like minor distortion in the midrange. I tried iTunes and it's so much better. The bottom line is that this setup is just fine, so far. No smoke!.


----------



## geefrizz

I have been a very happy ZO 2.3 user for the past six months, pairing it with my iPhone and Sennheiser IE8 headphones.

I have a small problem though: durable cables or line-out docks (must like long walks on the beach - that is to say I do a lot of walking with music playing).

Already I have exchanged one $80 LOD as its connector was so badly bent askew that it no longer functioned. Moreover I believe ithe sound produced by way of this chain to be far too digital, with lesser impact, which is more or less contradictory to others' experience with the ZO set to low gain mode.

High gain+ standard audio cable produces a better sound but again I have yet to find a cable durable enough to withstand regular pocket-punishment.

I am curious as to what product might offer both the best in audio quality & durability (and whether such a product exists lol).


----------



## papaverhybridum

Has anybody used this with a ATRIO MG7?


----------



## ChrisSC

Quote: 





papaverhybridum said:


> Has anybody used this with a ATRIO MG7?


 
  Yeah, bunch of people- myself included- and its awesome! my favorite pairing.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





papaverhybridum said:


> Has anybody used this with a ATRIO MG7?


 
   
   
  Ridiculously good pairing.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Would be interesting to know why ZO2.1 has such a good synergy with M-Audio Q40 headphones, does that extra bit higher gain really make such a difference? I'm always stunned at the vocal and mids clarity & tonality of M-Audio Q40 + ZO2.1. Without amp the headphone is slightly more muffled sounding and with ZO2.3 it's relatively warm and laid-back sounding but with ZO2.1 every detail jumps at my face. I can't believe such a big boost in sound quality using ZO2.1 brings with this particular headphone, with other headphones it works nice with ZO2.3 as well but with this particular headphone there's a clear advantage in using ZO2.1 for some reason.
   
  People say this amp is mostly for fun, well with Q40 it's more of a sound quality booster than "fun" booster as the mids and highs just get that much better sounding as well.


----------



## zeitfliesst

I'm sorry if this question has been asked somewhere sometime before, but where can I buy velcro or a strap/band thingy to attach an amp like the digizoid to my ipod classic? I tried looking on ebay, but I guess I just don't know how to search for it. The only thing I've come across is the strap on ALO's website (http://aloaudio.com/alo-audio-silicone-amp-straps-black-with-logo.html), but shipping is 3x the cost of the strap itself...


----------



## Focker

http://www.moon-audio.com/moon-audio-bands.html


----------



## zeitfliesst

Quote: 





focker said:


> http://www.moon-audio.com/moon-audio-bands.html


 
   
  Thanks for the link, but cheapest shipping method to Canada is still $25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . And I'm starting to think that these bands might be too loose for the slim ZO2 and ipod classic.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





zeitfliesst said:


> Thanks for the link, but cheapest shipping method to Canada is still $25
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have a Fiio silicone band but just use adhesive velcro for my ZO. Works great.


----------



## zeitfliesst

Yeah, velcro would be pretty nice. I now see that someone mentioned 3M Scotch mounting squares. These look like they might do the job also.


----------



## Pier Paolo

Hi everybody. My name is Paul and I live in Rome Italy.
  I use my ZO2.3 with my apples devices (iphone4, ipad2, ipad3) and I like it very much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The only problem is that the Low Gain (LG) mode has too little gain even at 100% (PURPLE) for apple's line out (may be apple is low on this). So the audio level I can obtain with LOD is really too low for my low impedance Headphones (Sennheiser PX-100 IIi; Bose OE2i; Audio Technica ATH-M50; Jays V-Jays). For a reference, at 100% with LOD and LG, I have the same audio level that I can obtain with HO and LG: it is useless in the real world and I HAVE to use High Gain (HG) with HO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  SO I would like to rise the LG mode gain. How can I do?
  Happiness, PP.


----------



## kenman345

Contact digiZoid, if anything can be done, they would be the place to start. Also, maybe bi-amping your source with two ZO2's would allow for your low gain first one with an LOD and the second one on high gain
  Quote: 





pier paolo said:


> Hi everybody. My name is Paul and I live in Rome Italy.
> I use my ZO2.3 with my apples devices (iphone4, ipad2, ipad3) and I like it very much
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pier Paolo

Kenman, thank you for the answer; of course I have sent an e mail to Digizoid, but in the meanwhile I would see if here someone has found a solution.
   
  I tried biamping (I also have a PA2V2) but I think that the SQ is much lower than the ZO2-HIGHGAIN solo. I have tried both mode: IPHONE/LOD/ZO2-LOWGAIN/MINIPLUG/PA2V2/HP and IPHONE/LOD/PA2V2/MINIPLUG/ZO2-HIGHGAIN/HP.
  PP


----------



## Pier Paolo

and it's also too bulky


----------



## zeitfliesst

Hmm...all this talk of low volume is starting to worry me because I have all of my music files adjusted to a loudness of ~80db using mp3gain. I'm planning to use it with fairly sensitive/low impedance IEM's so hopefully this is all going to balance out nicely.


----------



## Focker

PierPaolo: Not sure if it will be worth it to you, but I had the same issue and Digizoid offered to adjust the gain for me. I decided not to bother since I loved how my IEMs sounded with it, and I've since found that my Beyerdynamic DT1350s also work great with it. I prefer to use the LOD, like you, but if you adjust things properly using the headphone out and the high gain setting on the ZO is a perfectly viable option...that's how most people use it anyway, from what I understand.


----------



## kenman345

They BA based? If so, I'd hit up digiZoid with the sensitvity and ask if you can send in your ZO2 and get it tweaked to pair better. I've noticed some hiss or static like noise with no music playing when I pair the ZO2 with BA-based IEMs. Otherwise, IEM's are not an issue. In fact, I loved the combination of my ZO2 with the NuForce NE-700X's a lot, and never noticed any hiss at all.
  Quote: 





zeitfliesst said:


> Hmm...all this talk of low volume is starting to worry me because I have all of my music files adjusted to a loudness of ~80db using mp3gain. I'm planning to use it with fairly sensitive/low impedance IEM's so hopefully this is all going to balance out nicely.


----------



## zeitfliesst

I haven't received the ZO2 yet. I currently have 4 IEM's, but I think I will be using the ES5 most often. They have an impedance of 20ohm and sensitivity of 120db SPL/mW. So far, I'm not experiencing any hiss with any of my stuff so I'll keep my fingers crossed.
   
   Quote:


kenman345 said:


> They BA based? If so, I'd hit up digiZoid with the sensitvity and ask if you can send in your ZO2 and get it tweaked to pair better. I've noticed some hiss or static like noise with no music playing when I pair the ZO2 with BA-based IEMs. Otherwise, IEM's are not an issue. In fact, I loved the combination of my ZO2 with the NuForce NE-700X's a lot, and never noticed any hiss at all.


----------



## kenman345

If it hasn't shipped, ask them to tune it down for you, it will save you some time. I've talked with digiZoid and they've remarked that the tweaks performed will have relatively little to no effect on it's abilities to perform it's job as it would without the tweak, just better with BA based IEM's than it's non-tweaked bretheren
  Quote: 





zeitfliesst said:


> I haven't received the ZO2 yet. I currently have 4 IEM's, but I think I will be using the ES5 most often. They have an impedance of 20ohm and sensitivity of 120db SPL/mW. So far, I'm not experiencing any hiss with any of my stuff so I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## ChrisSC

@Zeitfleisst:  I've got a set of es5s that I've used with the zo2, and the impedance isn't really a problem.  There's some minor hiss that's present during silent passages, but once music's playing its nonexistent.  Can you share your impressions of the zo2 with your es5s when you get it?  To me, the zo2 makes the es5's sound feel fuller, thicker, and even more musical, with the loss of some transparency, micro details, and slight roll off at the top.  It's great, but I have to be in the mood for it.
  Be curious to read what you hear.


----------



## zeitfliesst

Ah I see. As long as the hiss is not a major problem, then it's good. I'll let you and everybody know how I like the zo2 with the ES5 for sure. I think I'll love it since I'm somewhat of a basshead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



    
  Quote:


chrissc said:


> @Zeitfleisst:  I've got a set of es5s that I've used with the zo2, and the impedance isn't really a problem.  There's some minor hiss that's present during silent passages, but once music's playing its nonexistent.  Can you share your impressions of the zo2 with your es5s when you get it?  To me, the zo2 makes the es5's sound feel fuller, thicker, and even more musical, with the loss of some transparency, micro details, and slight roll off at the top.  It's great, but I have to be in the mood for it.
> Be curious to read what you hear.


----------



## zeitfliesst

I saw someone post that the Fiio L3 cable does not work with the ZO2, and I just tried it and I think he might have been right. I'm getting no sound at all from my ipod using the L3 cable. I made sure that I was in low gain, and adjusted volume until it was purple and also even made sure I got the input and output right, but no sound. Does anyone know if an L9 cable will work?
   
  ***EDIT: Ah, never mind! I didn't get the plugs in deep enough, as I thought it was normal for it to stick out a little.
   
   
  BUT there's another problem. The hiss is worse than I thought. It's pretty noticeable even at the lowest volume, and I've tried the headphone out as well giving the same results. Also, the sound is too loud even at the lowest volume in low gain. This is contrary to what someone has been saying above. I'm using the ES5.


----------



## zeitfliesst

Man, the hiss and the volume problem really sucks because I REALLY liked the sound coming out of the ZO2.3 even with the headphone out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Also, I almost blew my drivers out when I tried connecting to the Fiio E10. This thing is pretty dangerous...


----------



## ChrisSC

That's really strange- I honestly get a little static in the background using my es5s + zo2.3 + iphone4, but nothing to complain of and I definitely can comfortably use the combo in low gain without it getting too loud until I click the volume bar a bit past mid-blue... I wish I had an answer to you as to why mine works and yours doesn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Maybe ask Anaxilus- he's got a zo and es5s too.


----------



## zeitfliesst

Yeah, maybe we have different sensitivities to hiss, but it really does bother me. It's like a silent whisper going "pssssss....". And I know I listen at low volumes, but the lowest volume on the ZO2 was pretty loud when paired with the ipod classic, even for the average joe I'm sure. Also, when I slightly tap my ZO2 on a hard surface, the sound gets conducted through the wire to my ES5. Pretty strange. I've already sent a message to digizoid, and hopefully I can get an answer soon, otherwise I'll have to let it go and maybe wait for the next version.


----------



## kenman345

First, make sure no wireless devices are near the ZO2. RF signals can mess with the amp and cause hiss. This could explain why others have not reported the same thing with the same setup. Also, the quality of your files may matter quite a lot. 
   
  Quote: 





zeitfliesst said:


> Yeah, maybe we have different sensitivities to hiss, but it really does bother me. It's like a silent whisper going "pssssss....". And I know I listen at low volumes, but the lowest volume on the ZO2 was pretty loud when paired with the ipod classic, even for the average joe I'm sure. Also, when I slightly tap my ZO2 on a hard surface, the sound gets conducted through the wire to my ES5. Pretty strange. I've already sent a message to digizoid, and hopefully I can get an answer soon, otherwise I'll have to let it go and maybe wait for the next version.


 
  If those things dont help, contact digizoid about getting it adjusted and let the bliss continue


----------



## zeitfliesst

I'm sure that it's not an interference problem as I've tried moving around the house and the hiss remains constant. Also, I've converted all of my files from FLAC->320kbps, so it's also not a file quality problem. The only thing I've done to them is use mp3gain to bring the volume down to 80db. And the sound being conducted through the wire as I've described above is just ridiculous. If I were to carry it around, I can imagine it would get annoying pretty quickly.
  Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> First, make sure no wireless devices are near the ZO2. RF signals can mess with the amp and cause hiss. This could explain why others have not reported the same thing with the same setup. Also, the quality of your files may matter quite a lot.
> 
> If those things dont help, contact digizoid about getting it adjusted and let the bliss continue


----------



## zeitfliesst

OK, so Cindy from digizoid got back to me (this late in the evening too!). Hopefully she can help me get it tuned down as you have suggested. I figure that once I'm able to reach lower volumes, the hiss will also go down as well.
   
  Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> First, make sure no wireless devices are near the ZO2. RF signals can mess with the amp and cause hiss. This could explain why others have not reported the same thing with the same setup. Also, the quality of your files may matter quite a lot.
> 
> If those things dont help, contact digizoid about getting it adjusted and let the bliss continue


----------



## zeitfliesst

Yeah, the ZO2 is going back. I didn't hear anything from digizoid today so I guess they can't really do anything for me. There's just no excuse for an amp to be this loud and noise prone. My Mustang amp pulled it off with no problems, although I understand it's an unfair comparison. Maybe I was asking too much for a $100 device?


----------



## Hephaestus123

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Don't worry... we aren't going to stop selling ZO's! Right now we are waiting for our next batch of inventory from our manufacturer, which should be coming very soon. We still have a few ZOs available to sell directly, but most of our resellers are just temporarily out of stock.


 
  Not to sound impatient, but are you still resupplying? It's still listed as currently unavailable on amazon, and I can't find it on google shopping/ebay. Just can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





hephaestus123 said:


> Not to sound impatient, but are you still resupplying? It's still listed as currently unavailable on amazon, and I can't find it on google shopping/ebay. Just can't wait to get my hands on one.


 
   
  Yes we are. Huppin's/OneCall on Amazon should be getting resupplied within the coming days. We sent out to them Thursday or Friday. =)


----------



## Hephaestus123

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Yes we are. Huppin's/OneCall on Amazon should be getting resupplied within the coming days. We sent out to them Thursday or Friday. =)


 
   
  Thanks. Just bought one from OneCall on amazon.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





zeitfliesst said:


> Yeah, the ZO2 is going back. I didn't hear anything from digizoid today so I guess they can't really do anything for me. There's just no excuse for an amp to be this loud and noise prone. My Mustang amp pulled it off with no problems, although I understand it's an unfair comparison. Maybe I was asking too much for a $100 device?


 

 Depending on how sensitive the headphone is, the ZO can be a very hiss-prone amp. I have a hard time using it with the new JVC IEMs whereas the Soundmagic A10 does just fine with a minimal amount of noise.


----------



## kenman345

digizoid can lower the noise floor and the ZO is meant to provide many things, including Bass. That one element almost always leans towards a dynamic driver and asking it to perform in its stock configuration well with BA IEM's is a bit unconceivable. While I want my ZO2 to perform well with everything right off the bat, it's been designed for something that has different needs. 
  Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> Depending on how sensitive the headphone is, the ZO can be a very hiss-prone amp. I have a hard time using it with the new JVC IEMs whereas the Soundmagic A10 does just fine with a minimal amount of noise.


 
  zeitfliesst, be patient, give it a day or two for a response, they are not always the quickest to respond, but they are very eager to please all their customers and will do their best for you, i'm sure.


----------



## zeitfliesst

Yeah, Cindy from digizoid got back to me the next business day but I just figured that I couldn't take the risk. I already sent it back and went with the JDS c421. Real shame though since I loved the sound minus the hiss.
  Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> digizoid can lower the noise floor and the ZO is meant to provide many things, including Bass. That one element almost always leans towards a dynamic driver and asking it to perform in its stock configuration well with BA IEM's is a bit unconceivable. While I want my ZO2 to perform well with everything right off the bat, it's been designed for something that has different needs.
> zeitfliesst, be patient, give it a day or two for a response, they are not always the quickest to respond, but they are very eager to please all their customers and will do their best for you, i'm sure.


----------



## Derlus

Is there a way to tell whether a ZO is a ZO 2 or 2.3? I'd like to purchase one from the Headphone Bar (Canada) but I'm not sure what version it is. Any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





derlus said:


> Is there a way to tell whether a ZO is a ZO 2 or 2.3? I'd like to purchase one from the Headphone Bar (Canada) but I'm not sure what version it is. Any insight would be much appreciated.


 
   
   
  It is a ZO2.3. None of our resellers, including those on Amazon, have ever received ZO2.1 or ZO2.2. So unless you buy it secondhand, you are definitely getting a ZO2.3.


----------



## stellar

Hey all you digifans, i have a zo2.3 up for sale (check my profile). Thanks.


----------



## kenman345

Sent in my ZO2 last week, Apparently they have it and I am patiently waiting to hear back that it has been tweaked and shipped out to me. Can't wait to see hoe the tweaks improve how it pairs with my AS-2's. If this works as expected this may be an epic combination like it should be. If not, at least it will sound epic when I get my AS-1's


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Sent in my ZO2 last week, Apparently they have it and I am patiently waiting to hear back that it has been tweaked and shipped out to me. Can't wait to see hoe the tweaks improve how it pairs with my AS-2's. If this works as expected this may be an epic combination like it should be. If not, at least it will sound epic when I get my AS-1's


 
   
  What are they doing for you exactly? I have been tempted to send mine back since they offered to bump up the gain (on the low gain setting) just a bit. I was using IEMs mostly at the time, though, which worked great. I couldn't get quite enough gain with my Grados for some reason, but with my current Beyer DT1350s it's perfect...


----------



## kenman345

This is a quote from Cindy from an email saying they sent back my ZO2 to me.
   
   


> Paul, our engineer reduced the background noise and hopefully enough for you to enjoy ZO again.


 
   
  I honestly don't know what exactly they did, but that's what they said they tried to accomplish I guess. I'll let you know how it works out for me when I receive it.
  Quote: 





focker said:


> What are they doing for you exactly? I have been tempted to send mine back since they offered to bump up the gain (on the low gain setting) just a bit. I was using IEMs mostly at the time, though, which worked great. I couldn't get quite enough gain with my Grados for some reason, but with my current Beyer DT1350s it's perfect...


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> This is a quote from Cindy from an email saying they sent back my ZO2 to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know what exactly they did, but that's what they said they tried to accomplish I guess. I'll let you know how it works out for me when I receive it.


 
  Very cool...I'm pretty big on customer service, and so far Digizoid gets an "A" from me.


----------



## kenman345

They gave me my tracking number and it's gonna be here friday, so I'm also quite happy. When I emailed them about this tweak in the first place, Cindy responded that they are glad to hear from me again. Top-Tier service for a top tier budget product. Can't wait for them to expand or come out with their next version
  Quote: 





focker said:


> Very cool...I'm pretty big on customer service, and so far Digizoid gets an "A" from me.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> They gave me my tracking number and it's gonna be here friday, so I'm also quite happy. When I emailed them about this tweak in the first place, Cindy responded that they are glad to hear from me again. Top-Tier service for a top tier budget product. Can't wait for them to expand or come out with their next version


 
   
  Same here...I'm sure I'll be a customer for a while


----------



## kenman345

My ZO2 should be here today  . That's an entire day earlier than expected. I'll let you guys know how it performs. Many great things may happen if it's as great as I hope. I would seriously be able to get rid of my more expensive portable amps. I love the smartVektor sound signature a lot, even without bass contour levels being above green. 
  Quote: 





focker said:


> Same here...I'm sure I'll be a customer for a while


----------



## papaverhybridum

what specific thing does this amp?
   
  I have a sansa fuze player with headphones Mg7(32 ohm) and I feel that not all the potential out: s
   
  soon will come out a new Digizoid?


----------



## kenman345

Huh? Check out their website for specs, digizoid.com/zo
   
  Also, this will help you get more bass out of those MG7's and also help the audio sound better with it's smartVektor technology even if you don't boost the bass any using it's contour levels.
   
  This amp is about 6 months old so it's probably gonna get replaced by the next version at some point, but probably good for another 8 months or so minimum, it's a pretty solid item, I'd still recommend buying it even in a few months. Their hasnt been any word yet about a new version, just lots of speculation of what to expect from it.
  Quote: 





papaverhybridum said:


> what specific thing does this amp?
> 
> I have a sansa fuze player with headphones Mg7(32 ohm) and I feel that not all the potential out: s
> 
> soon will come out a new Digizoid?


 
   
   
  EDIT: I forgot to add something I wanted to say besides responding.
   
  I was waiting at a garage for my car to get inspected this morning and had just gotten my ZO2 back from digizoid after they did some tweaks for me to pair it better with sensitive IEM's. This thing performed wonderfully. The hiss i was hearing is virtually gone, only being present when in high gain with no music, which I would never listen to music that loud anyways. The bass is ridiculous on my Aurisonics AS-2 prototypes. I just kept bumping up the contour level and it kept not messing up the music at all, but just extended the luscious bass quality and quantity. My head was rumbling so much it felt weird when I took my CIEM's out of my ear. I was listening to Phaeleh's Fallen Light album all the way through and man does it hold a special place in my heart for all it's lovely sub-bass and how great it all sounded.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Question for you guys, can the ZO2 be used as an EQ only, without the amp function?

Say for (an extreme) example: I have my amp, amping the HE-6, and I wanna use the ZO2 as a bass boosting only, leaving the amping strictly to my real amp. Possible?

Realistically, I'm cutting down my headphones and only using my HE400 which isn't a basshead can, but there are times I want to have bass emphasis (more subtle), but still using my NFB5 DAC/AMP without any extra power/double amping.


----------



## dogears

woof!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





dogears said:


> woof!


 
   
  Deserved bump, I still don't know how I will be able to part from the DigiZoid amps ever, might be something which will stay with me and headphones I'll buy will have to be usable with it. xD


----------



## fuzzyash

yup im going to get one later this month!


----------



## Slickman

I'm getting the JDS C421 but I'm also going to get the ZO2 to compare and keep the one I like better.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Well for me with ZO I can get the exact bass amount I prefer which is why I love it so much, 32-level bass adjustments just can't be beat. Change headphone, tune bass contour level to your liking, set & forget, new headphone => repeat. Now try the same with 1 - 2 step bass boost adjustments, you might be lucky and the headphone might have a suitable amount of bass for the settings but chances are very high it won't match for all headphones.


----------



## Focker

Still lovin' my ZO2


----------



## dogears

digiZoid or govibe minibox? I would like to go with the digizoid first...


----------



## fuzzyash

im picking the digizoid mainly because of the portability 
  wont make my portable be like a brick


----------



## kenman345

Very true. It hardly adds any bulk at all. It's a great little device
  Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> im picking the digizoid mainly because of the portability
> wont make my portable be like a brick


----------



## danny93

Well looks as though im gonna have to sell my Digizoid Z02.3 
   
  Wish I wasnt broke so I could keep it but unfortunatly I am scraping the bottom of the barrel
   
  Ive been through my subwoofer...earphones...Walkman and this is my last available item left and for good reason...shoot me a PM guys! 
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/626103/digizoid-zo2-3-and-custom-3-5mm-dhc-nucleotide-connector-personal-subwoofer-z02-v-3-boxed


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

anyone else double amp their zo2.3 with good results? currently my setup is sansa fuze v.1--->line out to zo2 on low gain----> bsg cmoy with ad712 opamp---->koss kde 250
   
   
  like some other people in this thread, i find the digizoid barely average as an amp but amazing as a hardware eq which is what i bought it for in the first place, its also a really quiet amp with a really black background, but when i used it simply as an amp, line out to zo2 and straight to headphone after i didnt get any good listening levels and switching to high gain using line out is a no no so i was pretty much left with no choice
   
   
  interesting thing to note (at least with my setup) when double amping and using lod, make sure zo2 comes first in the chain and amp 2nd otherwise you'll get crazy distortion at anything past like 40%


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Question for you guys, can the ZO2 be used as an EQ only, without the amp function?
> Say for (an extreme) example: I have my amp, amping the HE-6, and I wanna use the ZO2 as a bass boosting only, leaving the amping strictly to my real amp. Possible?
> Realistically, I'm cutting down my headphones and only using my HE400 which isn't a basshead can, but there are times I want to have bass emphasis (more subtle), but still using my NFB5 DAC/AMP without any extra power/double amping.


 
  thats how im using mine, i did this before with a fiio e6 but i still didnt get the volume levels i wanted, just barely above what the zo2 did in low gain on its own, i now use a bsg cmoy that i just got to mixed results upon further inspection, it could be the result of my opamp in my cmoy (ad712) but so far, all flac files sound amazing, i eq in bass via the digizoid and use the cmoy to get me volume levels and its a good match (make sure zo2 comes first in chain) but other albums in 256kbps and lower seem to distort after 50% volume on the amp
   
   
  this isn't conclusive tho, im still going up and down my music files, using a fuze with 16gig sd card and lineout, so far flacs work like magic, and low quality mp3's pick up nothing but grain and dont amp well in either eq or volume, also it could be the koss kde250's im using as they are rather sensitive, i swapped em with meelectric sp51 and dont pick up any of the problems i did with the koss and can even max out volume if i wanted
   
  i think it largely depends on individual headphones sensitivity as well as impedance as well as amp synergy with the zo2 and then source quality, looks like im going to have my hands full for the next few days trying to figure out what works and what doesnt
   
  edit: both bsg cmoy amp and digizoid zo2 are in low gain


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Yea well I personally see ZO2.3 as a design flaw with unadjustable volume level in high gain, with ZO2.1 that I also have which only has 1 gain setting which is actually louder than ZO2.3 in high gain has perfect adjustable volume levels with just about anything except if using LOD I suppose when it would be too loud.
   
  I hope the future ZO3 would have:
   
  - Volume levels adjustable in all gain settings
  - Maybe add a "medium" gain level to further increase compatibility, right now the low gain is only needed for sensitive headphone/IEM use with LOD and actually makes the output volume slightly more silent than not amping at all and the high gain gives a very noticable bump in volume but the volume levels has to be adjusted on the source though. If using my M-Audio Q40 headphones as an example I think the gain levels should be adjusted so that high gain is same as with ZO2.1 where if I set max volume on the ZO2.1 I set 14% volume in windows for suitable vol and low gain can be the same it is currently in ZO2.3 which I need maybe along the lines 52~53% or so compared to 43% unamped directly out of the soundcard and the medium gain could be so that aprox 30~32% would give the suitable volume so a slight boost over ampless usage. Feels like the low and high gain currently is too large of a jump between them going from 52% on the source in low gain to like 19% on high gain on ZO2.3.
   
  If above was difficult to follow:
   
  What source volume gives me the "normal" listening volume on Q40 headphones if volume on ZO is maxed and source volume is adjusted accordingly:
  - ZO2.1 (max vol level):         14%
  - ZO2.3 (high gain):              19%
  - ZO2.3 (low gain, max vol):   52%
  - Ampless (from soundcard):  43%
   
  - The added fullrange SmartVektor tech (treble adjustment too)


----------



## georgelai57

dutchi merengue said:


> anyone else double amp their zo2.3 with good results? currently my setup is sansa fuze v.1--->line out to zo2 on low gain----> bsg cmoy with ad712 opamp---->koss kde 250
> 
> 
> like some other people in this thread, i find the digizoid barely average as an amp but amazing as a hardware eq which is what i bought it for in the first place, its also a really quiet amp with a really black background, but when i used it simply as an amp, line out to zo2 and straight to headphone after i didnt get any good listening levels and switching to high gain using line out is a no no so i was pretty much left with no choice
> ...




I have been reading this thread, and gave up on page 10 and was about to contact rpgwizard when I thought I'd check the latest page (yours) and found it expresses the exact sentiment I have.

I have a zo 2.3 plus other headphone amps like e11. I have more than a dozen headphones (no IEMs) and none of my headphones are hard to drive. I fully understand all the high gain, low gain, purple, pink, etc etc but I am totally with you. I do not like using headphone out (whether on my iPhone 4S or iPad 3) for the reason that I don't like using the source's amp because that means two amps in use. Also isn't the whole idea of using Line Out because we don't wish to use the iDevice's built-in amp?

So whether I use a Fiio L3, L9 or L10 line out, or even an expensive Furutech one that I splurged on, I just can't get adequate volume via Line Out. I have no problems with any of my other amps (e11, iBasso D zero etc) but not the Zo 2.3. An ideal volume for using the Line Out is somewhere between purple and pink on Low Gain and of course that is an impossibility. 

I'm not so keen on double amping etc as that kinda defeats the purpose, plus I have to then keep Three items charged!

I'd be interested to hear your views and of course OP's too.

If I can't resolve this, I'm giving it away and await hopefully a Zo 3.

Cheers.


----------



## fuzzyash

for those with the digizoid
  how does the headphone out compare to the line out in terms of SQ?


----------



## Swimsonny

Hey guys, here is my unboxing video, size comparison and set up guide!
   
   





  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Zax07_gwLo&feature=plcp


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> I have been reading this thread, and gave up on page 10 and was about to contact rpgwizard when I thought I'd check the latest page (yours) and found it expresses the exact sentiment I have.
> I have a zo 2.3 plus other headphone amps like e11. I have more than a dozen headphones (no IEMs) and none of my headphones are hard to drive. I fully understand all the high gain, low gain, purple, pink, etc etc but I am totally with you. I do not like using headphone out (whether on my iPhone 4S or iPad 3) for the reason that I don't like using the source's amp because that means two amps in use. Also isn't the whole idea of using Line Out because we don't wish to use the iDevice's built-in amp?
> So whether I use a Fiio L3, L9 or L10 line out, or even an expensive Furutech one that I splurged on, I just can't get adequate volume via Line Out. I have no problems with any of my other amps (e11, iBasso D zero etc) but not the Zo 2.3. An ideal volume for using the Line Out is somewhere between purple and pink on Low Gain and of course that is an impossibility.
> I'm not so keen on double amping etc as that kinda defeats the purpose, plus I have to then keep Three items charged!
> ...


 
   
   
  i have a good amount of headphones as well and have since used many of them in my chain i described and came to the conclusion that it isn't worth double amping. regardless of what phones i used eventually im going to come across distortion, different phones and sensitivities only change the volume increments i can reach but eventually its all the same thing, distortion.
   
   
  the zo2 is a good product but they seriously need to find some type of middle ground as far as their amp section and allow us better control over volume levels. with playing around with my cmoy and digizoid using line out on my sansa fuze and cowon m3 i can sometimes find a sweet spot where neither amp interferes too much with each other but when you remove the amps and compare them to just using 1 of each, like just the zo2 or just the bsg cmoy it doesnt sound anywhere near as good
   
   
  my final verdict, running an amp into the zo2 for increased volume, no matter what combination you use will at BEST only give you mediocre results. not worth it, avoid line out to digizoid unless you're listening to iems in a really quiet environment or using it on high gain using the headphone out on bigger higher impedance cans


----------



## georgelai57

dutchi merengue said:


> i have a good amount of headphones as well and have since used many of them in my chain i described and came to the conclusion that it isn't worth double amping. regardless of what phones i used eventually im going to come across distortion, different phones and sensitivities only change the volume increments i can reach but eventually its all the same thing, distortion.
> 
> 
> the zo2 is a good product but they seriously need to find some type of middle ground as far as their amp section and allow us better control over volume levels. with playing around with my cmoy and digizoid using line out on my sansa fuze and cowon m3 i can sometimes find a sweet spot where neither amp interferes too much with each other but when you remove the amps and compare them to just using 1 of each, like just the zo2 or just the bsg cmoy it doesnt sound anywhere near as good
> ...




Hi, thanks for your thoughts. It's a shame because it is a good product. If they improve the amp so we can use line out, I think they also need to rethink the one button does all approach. I'd prefer a separate button or wheel for volume and one for contours even if the former isn't used for headphone out. Cheers.


----------



## torrez15

Im selling mine, gonna look to upgrade. i just don't like the Pro 900-Digizoid combo. will be in the marketplace shortly just gotta wait for my posting restriction to be lifted since i pretty much only lurk here haha


----------



## georgelai57

georgelai57 said:


> Hi, thanks for your thoughts. It's a shame because it is a good product. If they improve the amp so we can use line out, I think they also need to rethink the one button does all approach. I'd prefer a separate button or wheel for volume and one for contours even if the former isn't used for headphone out. Cheers.




Just before I wanted to get rid of the Zo, I got a complimentary set of Apple's earpods. I tend to have a set of the previous earbuds when I'm out and about as IEMs just don't suit me. Guess what? The Zo makes these new earpods "decent".


----------



## kenman345

I think the Earpods are decent stock, they're at least better than the previous versions. Gonna try the ZO2 with them soon I guess. 
  Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Just before I wanted to get rid of the Zo, I got a complimentary set of Apple's earpods. I tend to have a set of the previous earbuds when I'm out and about as IEMs just don't suit me. Guess what? The Zo makes these new earpods "decent".


 
  EDIT: Decent as far as they wont kill you to listen to. If they were $20 instead of $30 I'd recommend them to non-audiophiles


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> Just before I wanted to get rid of the Zo, I got a complimentary set of Apple's earpods. I tend to have a set of the previous earbuds when I'm out and about as IEMs just don't suit me. Guess what? The Zo makes these new earpods "decent".


 
   
  I have some Altec Lansing IEMs that I paid $8 for. You would not BELIEVE how good they sound with the Zo. I was truly shocked.


----------



## georgelai57

focker said:


> I have some Altec Lansing IEMs that I paid $8 for. You would not BELIEVE how good they sound with the Zo. I was truly shocked.



It's kinda sad that due to the weak amplification of the Zo 2.3, especially from line out on an iDevice, it's strength is now its effect on earpods, budget IEMs, etc.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> It's kinda sad that due to the weak amplification of the Zo 2.3, especially from line out on an iDevice, it's strength is now its effect on earpods, budget IEMs, etc.


 
   
  I don't disagree with that. I sort of gave up trying to get a good match with my headphones....UNTIL I tried it with my beyer 1350s. It worked *great* with the beyers....the only problem is that the bass is already so damn good on the 1350s that I don't really need the ZO when I use them. But yeah, the ZO will transform IEMs to another level. Not just my cheapo Altecs, but my Atrio M5s, which are great already, will be almost orgasmic on the ZO. They sound huge and have an endless low end....I just wish I enjoyed IEMs as much as I do headphones. I can't really tolerate anything stuck in my ears for very long. 
   
  Im looking forward to digizoid coming out with a desktop amp that has some real juice and also incorporates their vector technology or whatever it's called....or better yet, maybe like a ZO "buffer" that you could put in-line on your existing amp. That would be badass.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





focker said:


> Im looking forward to digizoid coming out with a desktop amp that has some real juice and also incorporates their vector technology or whatever it's called....or better yet, maybe like a ZO "buffer" that you could put in-line on your existing amp. That would be badass.


 
   
  yes something definitely for desktop audio
  the zo buffer thing you mentioned sounds interesting
  probably between the comp and amplifier, or amplifier and headphones


----------



## Swimsonny

Here is what i think of this amp:
   
  It is quite a long review so be prepared. Enjoy
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/630020/review-digizoid-zo2-3-personal-subwoofer-portable-headphone-amplifier-review-true-power-of-bass#post_8744815


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





focker said:


> Im looking forward to digizoid coming out with a desktop amp that has some real juice and also incorporates their vector technology or whatever it's called....or better yet, maybe like a ZO "buffer" that you could put in-line on your existing amp. That would be badass.


 
   
  As a matter of fact, we are currently working on a high power adapter (or "buffer" as you call it)! Although the exact specs are not final, it should be capable of increasing the output by about 10x. Testing it with the HD650s was absolutely stunning. 
   
  Another cool thing is that it's multipurpose, as it can also be used with just your headphones and source (using headphone out).
   
  More details to come in the near future...


----------



## Swimsonny

mizmoxie said:


> As a matter of fact, we are currently working on a high power adapter (or "buffer" as you call it)! Although the exact specs are not final, it should be capable of increasing the output by about 10x. Testing it with the HD650s was absolutely stunning.
> 
> Another cool thing is that it's multipurpose, as it can also be used with just your headphones and source (using headphone out).
> 
> More details to come in the near future...




This sounds good because the Zo just can't handle my HD580.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> As a matter of fact, we are currently working on a high power adapter (or "buffer" as you call it)! Although the exact specs are not final, it should be capable of increasing the output by about 10x. Testing it with the HD650s was absolutely stunning.
> 
> Another cool thing is that it's multipurpose, as it can also be used with just your headphones and source (using headphone out).
> 
> More details to come in the near future...


 
   
  Seems like the perfect addon to release for ZO, I know it will make a huge difference to the sound as I've already tested running 2x ZO in succession out of interest and while the bass gets a little overkill in this case for most headphones (extreme bassheads rejoice!) I do spot very nice improvements with bass put aside, the sound in general gets more fullbodied & forward and engaging and fun across the whole range, I notice this same thing just comparing ZO2.1 which has higher gain setting vs ZO2.3, especially if the headphones are at least a little more demanding than very high efficient headphones, that higher gain already makes a big difference for ZO2.1, I feel ZO2.3 gets underpowered quite quickly, so this device should hopefully take care of that. 
   
  What about noise? Will this also lead to noticable higher noise level (hissing when no sound is played)?


----------



## fuzzyash

dang i thought i was going to stop spending after another amp and iem


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> As a matter of fact, we are currently working on a high power adapter (or "buffer" as you call it)! Although the exact specs are not final, it should be capable of increasing the output by about 10x. Testing it with the HD650s was absolutely stunning.
> 
> Another cool thing is that it's multipurpose, as it can also be used with just your headphones and source (using headphone out).
> 
> More details to come in the near future...


 
   

 Count me in!


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> As a matter of fact, we are currently working on a *high power adapter* (or "buffer" as you call it)! Although the exact specs are not final, it should be capable of increasing the output by about 10x. Testing it with the HD650s was absolutely stunning.
> 
> Another cool thing is that it's multipurpose, as it can also be used with just your headphones and source (using headphone out).
> 
> More details to come in the near future...


 
   
   
  if im understanding this correctly, this is an adapter of sorts for CURRENT zo2's right? or this to be implented in your next zo amp, zo3 or whatever you plan on calling it?


----------



## ClieOS

mizmoxie said:


> As a matter of fact, we are currently working on a high power adapter (or "buffer" as you call it)! Although the exact specs are not final, it should be capable of increasing the output by about 10x. Testing it with the HD650s was absolutely stunning.
> 
> Another cool thing is that it's multipurpose, as it can also be used with just your headphones and source (using headphone out).
> 
> More details to come in the near future...




Sound like a very interesting product, please do keep us updated.

Oh, saw the ZO2 with the new packaging in a store the other days and it looks great.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





dutchi merengue said:


> if im understanding this correctly, this is an adapter of sorts for CURRENT zo2's right? or this to be implented in your next zo amp, zo3 or whatever you plan on calling it?


 
   
   
  Yes, or it could be used along with another amp or even on its own.
   
   
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> Sound like a very interesting product, please do keep us updated.
> Oh, saw the ZO2 with the new packaging in a store the other days and it looks great.


 
   
  Thanks!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

How is ZO3 coming along, I'm sure you have at least made some engineering samples of some sort? Care to share any impressions or whatever whether how great the fullrange SmartVektor is working?


----------



## ken6217

Will the ZO2.3 work with either the 4th and 5th generation iMod's?
   
  Thanks,
  Ken


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





ken6217 said:


> Will the ZO2.3 work with either the 4th and 5th generation iMod's?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ken


 
   
  looks like the pictures of the imod from red wine show LOD coming out of them
  so i would guess yes


----------



## ken6217

Yes. The 4th gen has the caps inside (uses mini plug to mini plug) and the 5th gen has it in the LOD.
   
  The iMod needs an amp. I was curious if the ZO2 was first and foremost and amp besides doing sound shaping.
   
  In looking at the instructions online, am I correct that if using it from a component that does not have a volume control, that you can only use the low gain setting on the ZO2?
   
  Thanks,
  Ken


----------



## fuzzyash

The digizoid team has amazing customer service
  i recently bought a zo from an authorized dealer and i found out it has a missing usb cable, so i emailed digizoid
  their rep emailed me back within a couple hours and is going to be send out a usb cable, along with a male to male cable and extra instruction pamphlets
  very pleased!


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> The digizoid team has amazing customer service
> i recently bought a zo from an authorized dealer and i found out it has a missing usb cable, so i emailed digizoid
> their rep emailed me back within a couple hours and is going to be send out a usb cable, along with a male to male cable and extra instruction pamphlets
> very pleased!


 
   
  When I was troubleshooting a cable issue, the president of the company literally called me on the phone and spent time helping me out. They felt the hub on my Grado plug wasn't seating properly, so they sent me a small adapter on their dime. That type of awesomeness goes a long way with me and I don't forget it. I can't wait to see what cool products this company comes out with in the coming years....and of course I love my ZO2


----------



## amader7

Is ZO3 in the works?


----------



## SkyBleu

So I'm new to all this Line Out thing, and simply, i was just wondering if i could control the volume of my device through the use of the ZO2.3 on the Low gain setting? (I currently want to apply this to my android phone which is 3.5mm jack not like the port on an iPhone)
   
  Sorry for the novice question.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> So I'm new to all this Line Out thing, and simply, i was just wondering if i could control the volume of my device through the use of the ZO2.3 on the Low gain setting? (I currently want to apply this to my android phone which is 3.5mm jack not like the port on an iPhone)
> 
> Sorry for the novice question.


 
  if you're using a 3.5mm out of your phone, you have to control the volume from your phone, which the ZO will be in high gain
  you can control the volume from the ZO if you're using a line out (eg. LOD for apple), the ZO will be in low gain


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





amader7 said:


> Is ZO3 in the works?


 
   
  MizMoxie was on here a few pages back indicating that they had something really cool in the works....I'm dying to see what direction they go in. This is one of the coolest companies in audio, IMO...


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Don't know if it has been posted but on facebook:
   


> FIRST LOOK!
> Just b/c we love you guys, here's a little sneak peek at our next product... (the slender thing next to the ZO). It's a headphone amp that will be capable of driving up to 600 ohm 'phones. The final version will be smaller, and in an aluminum enclosure.


 
   
  and some comments:


> The noise floor is significantly lower, and it puts out 10x more power than the ZO2!
> 
> For color, the options are endless! What would u all like to see?
> 
> ...


 
   


> *Q:* But will this feature SmartVektor? Or is is meant to complement the ZO or just be a more traditional headphone amp?
> 
> *A:* It's meant to complement the ZO as a stand alone amp


 
   


> The ZO is enough to power most headphones by itself (especially those types of headphones/earphones used while on-the-go). The separate amp is really intended for those who are looking to drive larger, high impedance 'phones, or when stationary (i.e., at work, while studying, gaming, etc.).


----------



## ClieOS

Nice


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Nice


 
   
  10x more power than ZO sounds scary... lol I mean aren't we talking about 1W or so then lol.


----------



## Focker

Well that's very interesting....I didn't expect them to come out with a non-SmartVector product, but if the final product is expected to be even smaller than what's in that picture, and it can drive something like my T1s, I would bite.
   
  I had mentioned previously in the thread that something like a Smart Vector "buffer" would be badass, and MizMoxie mentioned that they were working on something that would have that sort of application, so I'm eager awaiting their future offerings.
   
  Also, if any of you guys have cheap IEMs laying around, fire them up on the ZO and prepare to be amazed. I've done this a few times, with these little cheap $8 Altec Lansing IEMs being my favorites. They sound ok by themselves, but with the ZO they are transformed into something entirely different and better. I still can't get over it. I'm not saying they compete with my Atrios, but when driven by the ZO you'd NEVER guess they were cheapos. I prefer headphones to IEMs, though, so I love that Digizoid is coming out with ways to accomodate harder to drive headphones.


----------



## fuzzyash

is it like the ZO3 or just an amplifier for the ZO?
  doesnt look like it it has any buttons so i guess an amp?


----------



## kenman345

It's mentioned a few posts before yours. Please read
  Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> is it like the ZO3 or just an amplifier for the ZO?
> doesnt look like it it has any buttons so i guess an amp?


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> is it like the ZO3 or just an amplifier for the ZO?
> doesnt look like it it has any buttons so i guess an amp?


 
   
  It is just a high power amplifier for the time being. However, we're also working on a high-power amp/DAC (w/FullSpec technology, aka ZO3), and a CD-quality wireless ZO. We're not sure if these variations will be offered in one package, as separate products, or what to do just yet. But I will definitely keep you guys updated.
   
  P.S. Suggestions are always welcome!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> It is just a high power amplifier for the time being. However, we're also working on a high-power amp/DAC (w/FullSpec technology, aka ZO3), and a CD-quality wireless ZO. We're not sure if these variations will be offered in one package, as separate products, or what to do just yet. But I will definitely keep you guys updated.
> 
> P.S. Suggestions are always welcome!


 
   
  Great!
   
  Definitely keep them as separate products. DAC? sounds cool, I do hope that there will at least be one updated just standalone amp ZO version that fixes the last remaining things I concider are fix/improvement worthy:
   
  - Volume control separated from gain so that you can control volume with whatever gain setting used
  - The gain setting in "high" gain mode should be using similar gain setting as that of ZO*2.1*, as I find this setting to be just PERFECT for it's targeted market segment
  - Feature fullspec SmartVektor (Ie. treble control as well)
  - Hissing/noise levels at least equal to v2.3 or better
  - Price; $139 or lower  (119~$129 would be ideal)
   
  ^ if above things are fixed I can assure you, that you have a product that would sell like bread & butter.
   
  But I'm also VERY interested in a low-cost "SmartVektor buffer" as mentioned previously, something that could work with great results with any amp/source, so that you could add it's contour levels to any of your chosen amp configs.


----------



## putente

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> However, we're also working on a high-power amp/DAC (w/FullSpec technology, aka ZO3), and a CD-quality wireless ZO. We're not sure if these variations will be offered in one package, as separate products, or what to do just yet.


 
   
   
  That new amp/DAC, will it be portable? Also, can you be more specific about what's the "CD-quality wireless ZO"?


----------



## fuzzyash

nooo i have to spend more money!
  sound interesting though


----------



## Vibemerchant

mizmoxie said:


> It is just a high power amplifier for the time being. However, we're also working on a high-power amp/DAC (w/FullSpec technology, aka ZO3), and a CD-quality wireless ZO. We're not sure if these variations will be offered in one package, as separate products, or what to do just yet. But I will definitely keep you guys updated.
> 
> P.S. Suggestions are always welcome!




Interesting. I wonder if the DAC will be Apple Lightning compatible, so It can be used with digital out. Any timeframe for this ZO3?

P.S. I heard about SmartVektor, but what is FullSpec?


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





vibemerchant said:


> Interesting. I wonder if the DAC will be Apple Lightning compatible, so It can be used with digital out. Any timeframe for this ZO3?
> P.S. I heard about SmartVektor, but what is FullSpec?


 
  only thing i worry about apple compatible is that it would require apple certification and cost additional $$$
   
  i typed fullspec into google and got this back:
   
   
[size=medium] Customize[/size] [size=medium] You can choose from a selection of pre-designed audio cores and a variety of peripherals to configure a solution for any application need.[/size]
 [size=medium]
 Choose from either our LoFreq or FullSpec vitalization ranges, both available in consumer or professional performance grades
[/size]   
  [size=small]not really sure what it is though... [/size]


----------



## kenman345

FullSpec is a term used by those at digiZoid to refer to the full frequency encompassing version of the smartVektor technology. The implementation in the ZO2 and ZO1 is considered LoFreq as it only covers the first 1khz right now.
  Quote: 





vibemerchant said:


> Interesting. I wonder if the DAC will be Apple Lightning compatible, so It can be used with digital out. Any timeframe for this ZO3?
> P.S. I heard about SmartVektor, but what is FullSpec?


----------



## ClieOS

If you have the time, you can find a copy of the patent describing in detail about SmartVektor and FullSpec using Google Patent.


----------



## Vibemerchant

Thanks guys, sounds like the ZO3 will be even more interesting, or capable. Now if only they could show us the FullMonty on this device


----------



## shotgunshane

I would pay extra for a future apple compatible fullspec version.


----------



## kenman345

I'd pay more than that for a non-apple compatible FullSpec Version.....
  Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I would pay extra for a future apple compatible fullspec version.


----------



## shotgunshane

kenman345 said:


> I'd pay more than that for a non-apple compatible FullSpec Version.....




OTG USB?


----------



## Vibemerchant

Just a quick question to owners of a ZO: in the lowest (green?) setting, is bass on the standard level you're used to getting from your headphones, or is bass actually decreased from that "0-point"? I ask this because I'd like the flexibility of either emphasizing or de-emphasizing bass-levels.


----------



## kenman345

The green setting does not decrease bass. The ZO never decreases bass.
   
  Quote: 





vibemerchant said:


> Just a quick question to owners of a ZO: in the lowest (green?) setting, is bass on the standard level you're used to getting from your headphones, or is bass actually decreased from that "0-point"? I ask this because I'd like the flexibility of either emphasizing or de-emphasizing bass-levels.


----------



## fuzzyash

just installed rockbox into my first protable rig- ipod video 5g
  out to iems was meh
  but attached/ used zo for first time


----------



## kenman345

Wait till that thing got a good 50+ hours on it. Burn in does wonders
  Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> just installed rockbox into my first protable rig- ipod video 5g
> out to iems was meh
> but attached/ used zo for first time


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Wait till that thing got a good 50+ hours on it. Burn in does wonders


 
   
  QFT, well I didn't personally experience THAT much of a difference on ZO2.3 but boy... my v2.1 went from like being muddy to the point I was very disappointed to completely positively overhelmed after like 20 hrs of burn in. I didn't believe that burn-in could also affect amps until I got ZO2.1


----------



## kenman345

Yea, I don't know about the latest board. But my original ZO2.3 was exactly like you described the ZO2.1 you have. My latest ZO2.3 with the latest board actually has changed very little. But for someone new to the sound signature it will be fun to get that milage on their new toy.
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> QFT, well I didn't personally experience THAT much of a difference on ZO2.3 but boy... my v2.1 went from like being muddy to the point I was very disappointed to completely positively overhelmed after like 20 hrs of burn in. I didn't believe that burn-in could also affect amps until I got ZO2.1


----------



## fuzzyash

can they charge and play at the same time?


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> can they charge and play at the same time?


 
   
   
  Absolutely! =)


----------



## Vibemerchant

kenman345 said:


> The green setting does not decrease bass. The ZO never decreases bass.




Thanks!
The ability to decrease bass would make the ZO even more attractive imho. This would shape the ZO into a truly versatile device and equalizer. I hope DigiZoid is paying attention


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





vibemerchant said:


> Thanks!
> The ability to decrease bass would make the ZO even more attractive imho. This would shape the ZO into a truly versatile device and equalizer. I hope DigiZoid is paying attention


 
   
  Well I felt on the lowest setting on ZO2.3 it decreases a little but it's only down very low, I remember seeing it was measured too but yea it's not a huge amount. There's just one concern I have about doing that is that I wouldn't want the subtle intensity changes per step would differ too drasticly as that's one thing I love about ZO, the ability to get just the EXACT amount of bass you want as the intensity steps are so small.


----------



## kenman345

DigiZoid still claims its not lowering of bass. I personally have tested it against my own hearing and feel that the sound signature of the ZO2.3 lends itself to the idea that it is less bass at the lowest setting because of the smartVektor technology making the frequencies better seperated and isolated. That's in theory what it should be dong. While some may say it's lowering bass, it really just feels like there is less muddiness at the lowest setting so you only hear what is actually meant to be bass, instead of what comes direct from your source which isn't doing the same thing as the ZO2
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Well I felt on the lowest setting on ZO2.3 it decreases a little but it's only down very low, I remember seeing it was measured too but yea it's not a huge amount. There's just one concern I have about doing that is that I wouldn't want the subtle intensity changes per step would differ too drasticly as that's one thing I love about ZO, the ability to get just the EXACT amount of bass you want as the intensity steps are so small.


----------



## LotionExplosion

Just got this and I gotta say, it sounds fantastic. 

High Contrast - The Agony and The Ecstasy sounds sooo good with this, ill have to keep listening but damn, i have mine get to yellow.. I wonder if anyone can handle this thing at red, haha.


----------



## phrosty

kenman345 said:


> DigiZoid still claims its not lowering of bass. I personally have tested it against my own hearing and feel that the sound signature of the ZO2.3 lends itself to the idea that it is less bass at the lowest setting because of the smartVektor technology making the frequencies better seperated and isolated. That's in theory what it should be dong. While some may say it's lowering bass, it really just feels like there is less muddiness at the lowest setting so you only hear what is actually meant to be bass, instead of what comes direct from your source which isn't doing the same thing as the ZO2




It definitely lowers sub-bass at the lowest contour, but this will of course depend entirely on what your cans can reproduce and what your ears can perceive:


----------



## georgelai57

focker said:


> Well that's very interesting....I didn't expect them to come out with a non-SmartVector product, but if the final product is expected to be even smaller than what's in that picture, and it can drive something like my T1s, I would bite.
> 
> I had mentioned previously in the thread that something like a Smart Vector "buffer" would be badass, and MizMoxie mentioned that they were working on something that would have that sort of application, so I'm eager awaiting their future offerings.
> 
> Also, if any of you guys have cheap IEMs laying around, fire them up on the ZO and prepare to be amazed. I've done this a few times, with these little cheap $8 Altec Lansing IEMs being my favorites. They sound ok by themselves, but with the ZO they are transformed into something entirely different and better. I still can't get over it. I'm not saying they compete with my Atrios, but when driven by the ZO you'd NEVER guess they were cheapos. I prefer headphones to IEMs, though, so I love that Digizoid is coming out with ways to accomodate harder to drive headphones.




I've been using them with my Apple Earpods since I gave up on the Zo and relegate them to this purpose since they are useless out of the Line Out. I have since found another use. If I'm watching a blockbuster movie on my TV via headphones, the Zo is perfect for that as well.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





georgelai57 said:


> I've been using them with my Apple Earpods since I gave up on the Zo and relegate them to this purpose since they are useless out of the Line Out. I have since found another use. If I'm watching a blockbuster movie on my TV via headphones, the Zo is perfect for that as well.


 
   
  One of my favorite demos with the ZO for movies is "Serenity". I think it's still available on Netflix streaming, and the first ten mins or so are so intense in the low end that it's quite the experience.


----------



## joetemp75

Has anyone tried these with the se535's. I was wondering if it would cure the missing bass


----------



## Focker

If you guys want a tip on a headphone that pairs REALLY well with the ZO, grab some Beyer 1350 portables. I'm on my third movie this weekend using this combo and I'm loving this...the 1350s already have amazing low end extension, so when you pair it with the ZO the bass is just off the charts awesome.


----------



## Prakhar

Hey guys 

im building an entirely new rig, and was wondering what DAP to buy. Which of the following would have the best sq?


Ipod Nano 3g + LOD+ZO
ipod nano 3g+ HO+ZO
Sansa Clip Zip + HO +Zo


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





phrosty said:


> It definitely lowers sub-bass at the lowest contour, but this will of course depend entirely on what your cans can reproduce and what your ears can perceive:


 
   
  Where did you get this plot from? Did you do it yourself? I'm only wondering b/c it's not an accurate measurement. Because of the way our SmartVektor technology works, specialized buffer circuits are needed on the ZO's inputs in order to get a truly accurate frequency response plot.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

*ATTENTION HEAD-FI ZO USERS*   
  Well since it hasn't been posted here yet I guess it should be posted because I think there should be more "wise" heads joining the groups and this is a good place to gather people from:
   


> We've got so many great ideas for new products, that we don't know where to start! So we're looking for a group of people to be both our sounding board, and beta testers for our first prototypes.
> 
> To participate, please complete and return the following:
> http://www.digizoid.com/docs/dzd_sounding_board_v1.pdf
> ...


 
   
  If you're ever so slightly interested and think you can contribute in the discussions with reasonable arguments, please join, it's well worth it!


----------



## joetemp75

What do you guys think of pairing the zo with an e11? I tried it and it really opened up the stage for me, I am just worried about burning one of the amps up. Let me know your thoughts. I am running the zo then the e11 from a sansa clip. To me it sounds crazy good now.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





joetemp75 said:


> What do you guys think of pairing the zo with an e11? I tried it and it really opened up the stage for me, I am just worried about burning one of the amps up. Let me know your thoughts. I am running the zo then the e11 from a sansa clip. To me it sounds crazy good now.


 
   
  You're not the first person to try this, and that person also loved the E11 + ZO combo. I'd say it's due to ZO not being properly amped or the gain is a little too low. I got a ZO2.1 that has a bit higher gain and I think it sounds often a little "fullier".
   
  I've also tried ZO2.3 (low gain) -> ZO2.1 or ZO1 with similar observations that it does benefit from the extra amping if you overlook the over-the-top bass boost from applying SmartVektor curves and the focused power to the low frequencies 2 times on the signal. (The bass quantity is really scaringly strong with 2x ZO xD but the headphone drivers themselves probably can't withstand it very well, I tested with several of my headphones and it started distorting at a little different bass levels so it's a lot down due to headphone bass capabilities, say my cheap Philips headphones which is extremely basslight and doesn't extend very well at all really starts struggling when one ZO is set to green and the other is about yellow, it outputs audible distortion then in the lows)
   
  ZO due to being analogically processed seems to be one of the few amps who doesn't really sound bad if double-amping, it might even sound nicer.


----------



## zaphod-159

nevermind this post.


----------



## phrosty

mizmoxie said:


> Where did you get this plot from? Did you do it yourself? I'm only wondering b/c it's not an accurate measurement. Because of the way our SmartVektor technology works, specialized buffer circuits are needed on the ZO's inputs in order to get a truly accurate frequency response plot.




Measured myself in RMAA with a 75ohm load. Clearly the measurement is accurate for the input it was given, even if the input wasn't ideal for Zo's algorithm -- it just might not be representative of results with actual music. Not quite sure how i'd measure it with that, but I'd be very interested to figure out how if anyone knows.

What do you mean by a specialized buffer circuit? I'm curious what this would do, because I don't have any specialized stuff connected when listening to the Zo.


----------



## lumberjake

I recently got my ZO2.3 and from my relatively brief use Ive come to some conclusions.
  My gear is a Clip plus / ZO(ho)/ V Moda M80; Klipsch X5. 
  I think its great with most contemporary electronic music or other polished recordings. It really makes both the M80 and even the X5 thump with a very dark bachground making all sounds very distinctive. I do notice slight hiss with both as these are sensitive headphones but only when nothing is playing. When playing I cannot hear any hiss no matter how much I try.
  The tricky part is when I listen to other genres that use allot of down tuned guitars with distortion throughout songs or just seriously heavy metal bands with unpolished production. In these cases the ZO does its job but the grinding bass distortion that was once just a flavour added to the background for feel becomes a dominating rythme that honestly doesnt work. Bands like Jesu, Godflesh and to a lesser extent daeth metal.
  What most impressed me and what I was most interested in hearing was my Klipsch X5 as they are a BA iem that had bass but couldnt thump yet had amazing detail. These things were made for the ZO! They never overwhelmed any misic with too much bass yet kicked it when asked. The M80s were already plenty able to produce bass and with the ZO it got better but sometimes too much. Yes I know its adjustable but Im probably more likely to listen direct from source if Im not adding the bass. With the X5 , I would never bother with connecting directly to the source. I dont know why exactly but the ZO isawesome with balanced armitures, maybe because they are typically excellent with detail and being analytycal, and the ZO can turn them into the happy medium of that but with some warmth and fun added.


----------



## dvada191

Will the digiZoid ZO2 work well with the Sennheiser Amperiors? I know they have a low impedance, but I am going to use the ZO for EQ purposes, mostly. Will it be to loud, or noisy?


----------



## NVGCK

Quote: 





dvada191 said:


> Will the digiZoid ZO2 work well with the Sennheiser Amperiors? I know they have a low impedance, but I am going to use the ZO for EQ purposes, mostly. Will it be to loud, or noisy?


 
   
  Hi,
  Just got my ZO2 and I've tried them so far with a set of Sennheiser HD457's, Klipsch Reference One's, and inline with a Topping TP-30 amp driving my Klipsh Reference One's.  I honestly feel that the bass is much more present/punchy and loud but the mids and highs are still present and clean.  I definitely perceive more loudness because of the over-arching bass but the sound is still very clean.


----------



## Angular Mo

First Impression: When played in Line-out mode from my iPod Touch through DT770-80s at the volume and bass I prefer... complete distortion.  I don;t get that from any other device I own with these headphones.
   
  I will give the digiZoid device another try... but I am ready to relegate it to the dust-bin of gadget mistakes.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





angular mo said:


> First Impression: When played in Line-out mode from my iPod Touch through DT770-80s at the volume and bass I prefer... complete distortion.  I don;t get that from any other device I own with these headphones.
> 
> I will give the digiZoid device another try... but I am ready to relegate it to the dust-bin of gadget mistakes.


 
   
  Try with headphone jack if you're using LOD (it wasn't intended to work like that at first and was quickly made LOD-compatible in v2.3 by user requests so you can count on it not working perfectly with all devices/headphones like that). Lower the volume on iPod touch and maximize it on ZO and everything should be fine.


----------



## Prakhar

Umm try using it with the Headphone Out instead. Its said to not work well with LODs.


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





angular mo said:


> First Impression: When played in Line-out mode from my iPod Touch through DT770-80s at the volume and bass I prefer... complete distortion.  I don;t get that from any other device I own with these headphones.
> 
> I will give the digiZoid device another try... but I am ready to relegate it to the dust-bin of gadget mistakes.


 
   
  Well at least you're not being hasty


----------



## Angular Mo

very informative post, thank you.


----------



## Angular Mo

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Hey guys, here is my unboxing video, size comparison and set up guide!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  very informative post, thank you.


----------



## Angular Mo

Well, this is going to require some effort to calibrate the bass profile, with the volume on both the iPod Touch and the Zo2.3
  and not distort the bass on my phones.
   
  I prefer to not double-amp.... I need to turn down the bass to not get distortion even using headphone-out mode.
  Turning the volume way down on the iPod Touch results in inadequate volume for me.
   
  I am bummed that it does not work well in LOD mode, I waited a very long time to send back my Zo2.1
  That digiZoid is working on an amp for the Zo2.3 is responsive to the community.
  I wonder though how much of it is an admission of something lacking in the 2.3, I mean it does have an amp, right?
   
  Maybe I should just use either Equ app or the SonicMacPro BBE app, and just enjoy my other portable amps.


----------



## NVGCK

Hi Guys,
  I've very likely betraying my self as not a true headphone connesiur with this admission but I LOVE THE ZO2.3.  It's a revelation to me to get so much boom and I am using in LOD mode inline with a Topping TP-30 to drive a set of Klipch Reference One's.  Hardly a refined system by any stretch of the imagination but I'm loving every moment of it.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





focker said:


> I don't disagree with that.* I sort of gave up trying to get a good match with my headphones....UNTIL I tried it with my beyer 1350s. It worked *great* with the beyers....the only problem is that the bass is already so damn good on the 1350s that I don't really need the ZO when I use them*. But yeah, the ZO will transform IEMs to another level. Not just my cheapo Altecs, but my Atrio M5s, which are great already, will be almost orgasmic on the ZO. They sound huge and have an endless low end....I just wish I enjoyed IEMs as much as I do headphones. I can't really tolerate anything stuck in my ears for very long.
> 
> Im looking forward to digizoid coming out with a desktop amp that has some real juice and also incorporates their vector technology or whatever it's called....or better yet, maybe like a ZO "buffer" that you could put in-line on your existing amp. That would be badass.


 
   
  I've been considering getting the DT1350s, but also been more leaning towards MadDogs. I like your testimony, that the DT1350s have good enough bass without an amp which is why I'm so intruiged by them for DJing/studio use also, but I also would like that extra oomph for my portable drum and bassing.

 Doesn anyone have experience with the ZO2 and MadDogs? I'm under the impression that the bass is just as bottomless and lush on both headphones, but I'm just wondering how they compare.

 Basically I know I'm going for the ZO2.3, but which headphone does it pair best with, MadDog, or DT1350? Or does it do both headphones' bottomless lush bass justice and either headphone would be fine, depending on if I'm looking for supraaural or circumaural?


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> I've been considering getting the DT1350s, but also been more leaning towards MadDogs. I like your testimony, that the DT1350s have good enough bass without an amp which is why I'm so intruiged by them for DJing/studio use also, but I also would like that extra oomph for my portable drum and bassing.
> 
> Doesn anyone have experience with the ZO2 and MadDogs? I'm under the impression that the bass is just as bottomless and lush on both headphones, but I'm just wondering how they compare.
> 
> Basically I know I'm going for the ZO2.3, but which headphone does it pair best with, MadDog, or DT1350? Or does it do both headphones' bottomless lush bass justice and either headphone would be fine, depending on if I'm looking for supraaural or circumaural?


 
   
  I have to give Doc Holliday (the head-fi'er, not the outlaw....and not Val Kilmer) the credit for some of this. I am 40 years old but honestly had no damn idea what dubstep was until a few months ago. Doc's point was that, while the 1350s had amazing bass in terms of extension, for something like dubstep there is more that can be had in terms of the AMPLITUDE. Now that is usually a deal breaker for me because I can't stand bloated, boomy bass. That's why I will swear up and down that the 1350s are truly amazing in the low end, because they hit all the way down BELOW 10hz and they keep it clean the entire way. It's also why I have the opinion I do about this 1350/ZO combo, because while EQ'ing can give you greater amplitude, in my experience it doesn't maintain the integrity of the bass. It gives you more "nose", not more bass. Whatever the guys at digizoid have done, their product allows you to have greater amplitude while also keeping MOST of the quality. So when you have headphones that already hit really low, and you give them a tool like the ZO to keep it clean AND increase the amplitude, it's pretty damn exciting, IMO. 
   
  I really didn't like the Grados with the ZO, but that's not the ZOs fault. The Grados just aren't really designed for that type of application. The 1350s literally beg you for more, though....they'll take whatever the ZO can give them and keep asking for more. I think it was in Tyll's review where he said the bass on the 1350s was bottomless. Well, when you fire up the ZO and add it to the equation, you can also say there is no ceiling, either. All of a sudden you have a pair of $260 portable headphones that give you pretty much anything you could ever ask for on the low end, you know?


----------



## Apo0th3karY

focker said:


> I have to give Doc Holliday (the head-fi'er, not the outlaw....and not Val Kilmer) the credit for some of this. I am 40 years old but honestly had no damn idea what dubstep was until a few months ago. Doc's point was that, while the 1350s had amazing bass in terms of extension, for something like dubstep there is more that can be had in terms of the AMPLITUDE. Now that is usually a deal breaker for me because I can't stand bloated, boomy bass. That's why I will swear up and down that the 1350s are truly amazing in the low end, because they hit all the way down BELOW 10hz and they keep it clean the entire way. It's also why I have the opinion I do about this 1350/ZO combo, because while EQ'ing can give you greater amplitude, in my experience it doesn't maintain the integrity of the bass. It gives you more "nose", not more bass. Whatever the guys at digizoid have done, their product allows you to have greater amplitude while also keeping MOST of the quality. So when you have headphones that already hit really low, and you give them a tool like the ZO to keep it clean AND increase the amplitude, it's pretty damn exciting, IMO.
> 
> I really didn't like the Grados with the ZO, but that's not the ZOs fault. The Grados just aren't really designed for that type of application. The 1350s literally beg you for more, though....they'll take whatever the ZO can give them and keep asking for more. I think it was in Tyll's review where he said the bass on the 1350s was bottomless. Well, when you fire up the ZO and add it to the equation, you can also say there is no ceiling, either. All of a sudden you have a pair of $260 portable headphones that give you pretty much anything you could ever ask for on the low end, you know?




This is exactly what I needed to know. Thank yo


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> This is exactly what I needed to know. Thank yo


 
   
  Sure thing....sorry I can't help with the Maddogs


----------



## Minarets

I really am torn between this and an e11.
I was going to pull the trigger on the AKG K167, but I think I will wait for the K267 reviews before making a purchase. 

I love the size and the adjustable bass settings that from the reviews really work well.


----------



## Prakhar

If i ran the amped output from a DAC/AMP (Like the E10), into the ZO would it get damaged?


----------



## kenman345

I tested the Mad Dog's with the ZO2.3 back in June when I went to a head-fi meet up. While apparently the Mad Dogs have changed slightly in how they're made, it's only gotten better from what I've heard so I can say with some good authority that the ZO2.3 and Mad Dogs pair quite well. 50 Ohm's it's asking terribly much of the ZO2.3 and the orthodynamics in the Mad Dogs were really nice. Definitely liked them with a little bit more kick though, and the ZO2.3 added that. 
  Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> I've been considering getting the DT1350s, but also been more leaning towards MadDogs. I like your testimony, that the DT1350s have good enough bass without an amp which is why I'm so intruiged by them for DJing/studio use also, but I also would like that extra oomph for my portable drum and bassing.
> 
> Doesn anyone have experience with the ZO2 and MadDogs? I'm under the impression that the bass is just as bottomless and lush on both headphones, but I'm just wondering how they compare.
> 
> Basically I know I'm going for the ZO2.3, but which headphone does it pair best with, MadDog, or DT1350? Or does it do both headphones' bottomless lush bass justice and either headphone would be fine, depending on if I'm looking for supraaural or circumaural?


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

Quote: 





nvgck said:


> Hi Guys,
> I've very likely betraying my self as not a true headphone connesiur with this admission but I LOVE THE ZO2.3.  It's a revelation to me to get so much boom and I am using in LOD mode inline with a Topping TP-30 to drive a set of Klipch Reference One's.  Hardly a refined system by any stretch of the imagination but I'm loving every moment of it.


 
   
  i did something similar with a cmoy type amp a few months back and got mixed results, so good for you if you found a combination that works
   
   
  what i found that works and sounds awesome is instead of line out mode switch up and use the headphone out. i ran it this way from the headphone out of a matrix m stage into the zo2 and from there to my headphones it was was heaven, especially for my koss kde250's


----------



## kupleh

Got this Digizoid ZO2.3 to boost the bass on my DT1350.
  It is really do a great job for my DT1350 and it doesn't overshadow the vocal/mid/treble. 
  I would recommend this for all who need bass enhancement and it has 32 level that you can set anyway (cmiiw).


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





kupleh said:


> Got this Digizoid ZO2.3 to boost the bass on my DT1350.
> It is really do a great job for my DT1350 and it doesn't overshadow the vocal/mid/treble.
> I would recommend this for all who need bass enhancement and it has 32 level that you can set anyway (cmiiw).


 
   
  Nice...this pairing is one that I've been very fond of. I had used my ZO mainly for IEMs (Atrios), but when I fired it up with the 1350s I was really blown away. Fantastic enhancement of an already amazing pair of headphones.


----------



## kupleh

Quote: 





focker said:


> Nice...this pairing is one that I've been very fond of. I had used my ZO mainly for IEMs (Atrios), but when I fired it up with the 1350s I was really blown away. Fantastic enhancement of an already amazing pair of headphones.


 
  And I bought the ZO because of your review ! Thanks a bunch


----------



## Focker

Quote: 





kupleh said:


> And I bought the ZO because of your review ! Thanks a bunch


 
   
  Very cool....you're more than welcome!


----------



## blueangel2323

*Look what I found!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
   

   
  I'm not sure how accurate that graph is, but apparently it's from an official digiZoid booth. It looks like the hump for level 32 centres on 30Hz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the lower levels centre on 70Hz. It's not completely neutral until past 1K though.
   
  Here's the site where I found this little gem: http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2012/10/rmaf-2012-day-two-highlights/


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Yea well people already have made similar measurements, then whether how accurate they are is another thing, I did measure the ZO2.1 personally and seems it goes about ~2dB higher than ZO2.3 even I reckon.
   
   
 
   
  As the boost gets higher, the further back the peak gets moved to which makes sense to avoid mid/upperbass bloat and overshadowing of midrange. It starts peaked around 55Hz at the first level and ends up centered around 25Hz at the max level.


----------



## blueangel2323

Yeah I've seen others' measurements, but this is the first time I've seen something "official" from the manufacturer itself


----------



## Goofy145

Anyone else try the MD's with the ZO? I'm really struggling to decide what to pair with this device...


----------



## ertai

RE262 or RE272? : )
   
  or anything with excellent mids and highs but lack the lows


----------



## Goofy145

Quote: 





ertai said:


> RE262 or RE272? : )
> 
> or anything with excellent mids and highs but lack the lows


 
   
  I need around ear headphones though


----------



## Apo0th3karY

goofy145 said:


> ertai said:
> 
> 
> > RE262 or RE272? : )
> ...



M-100

or K550.... I guess lol. It's well received but I couldn't get a seal without pressing it against my head so its not the can for me


----------



## Apo0th3karY

I'm not saying M100 lacks bass, but boy does it ever benefit from the ZO


----------



## danny93

apo0th3kary said:


> I'm not saying M100 lacks bass, but boy does it ever benefit from the ZO




Does it improve anything other then bass, im tempted to get it for my M100


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The beauty about the pairing is that it actually touches JUST the bass, and leaves the rest of the spectrum alone, so with the M-100s, you still get shimmering highs and smooth mids, and the bass just keep getting stronger, but never 'in the way'.


----------



## Posam

So I was just using my Z02 and I started hearing what can only be described as a heartbeat. Really slow. I unplugged it from my source and it was still coming through my headphones with nothing plugged in otherwise and it is beating in sync with the low battery light.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





posam said:


> So I was just using my Z02 and I started hearing what can only be described as a heartbeat. Really slow. I unplugged it from my source and it was still coming through my headphones with nothing plugged in otherwise and it is beating in sync with the low battery light.


 
   
  Yea I've noticed the same, good indicator that it needs to be recharged. I keep usually noticing low battery first by hearing distorted heavy bass though as it can't deliver the required power.


----------



## Prakhar

I hear something really odd with my ZO2 sometimes. I normally have it on high gain, and when I turn up the volume on my SOURCE the sound starts to become distorted. Any ideas as to why? 
  There is no distortion at normal listening volumes.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> I hear something really odd with my ZO2 sometimes. I normally have it on high gain, and when I turn up the volume on my SOURCE the sound starts to become distorted. Any ideas as to why?
> There is no distortion at normal listening volumes.


 
   
  Yea it works like that, you're supposed to use as low source volumes as possible and max volume level on ZO if you want the cleanest possible output. The lower the source volume the more bass boost it can take before distorting. Think of a "preamp" slider on an EQ. The volume control on your source will work similarly. Probably it has to do with ZO being such a different solution compared to your traditional amp, the ZO is a full analog process while most amps in this bracket are digital. I think that's partly why I like the sound of ZO so much because I like that "analog" sound. Quite a few EQs have analog and digital filter options and I tend to lean towards the "analog" filter ones because the digital while probably being more "accurate" on an objective basis sounds more sterile in comparision. To me analog just sounds more natural.
   
  This is why I also think ZO benefits quite a lot from having sufficient power behind it to so you can go lower on the source, I can notice signs of that already comparing ZO2.3 vs ZO2.1 (the ZO2.1 appearently has higher gain as it's a bit louder). But I don't know, it's just a guess, it doesn't explain how in low gain you can go high on the volume without distorting though but then again in low gain it's less bassy too.


----------



## kupleh

When I pair ZO2.3 with iphone, sometimes I get the EMI problem. Is anyone experience this too ?
  Maybe I just need a longer cable (than the original) to separate the iphone and ZO2.3 further ...


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Yea it works like that, you're supposed to use as low source volumes as possible and max volume level on ZO if you want the cleanest possible output. The lower the source volume the more bass boost it can take before distorting. Think of a "preamp" slider on an EQ. The volume control on your source will work similarly. Probably it has to do with ZO being such a different solution compared to your traditional amp, the ZO is a full analog process while most amps in this bracket are digital. I think that's partly why I like the sound of ZO so much because I like that "analog" sound. Quite a few EQs have analog and digital filter options and I tend to lean towards the "analog" filter ones because the digital while probably being more "accurate" on an objective basis sounds more sterile in comparision. To me analog just sounds more natural.
> 
> This is why I also think ZO benefits quite a lot from having sufficient power behind it to so you can go lower on the source, I can notice signs of that already comparing ZO2.3 vs ZO2.1 (the ZO2.1 appearently has higher gain as it's a bit louder). But I don't know, it's just a guess, it doesn't explain how in low gain you can go high on the volume without distorting though but then again in low gain it's less bassy too.


 
  Thanks RPG. That is probably what it is. 
   
  Still love the Zo though. It actually allows me to listen to music at lower volumes, as I get all the bass I want and dont have to turn up the volume to get that ear tickling sensation.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Thanks RPG. That is probably what it is.
> 
> Still love the Zo though. It actually allows me to listen to music at lower volumes, as I get all the bass I want and dont have to turn up the volume to get that ear tickling sensation.


 
   
  Yea for me it's like that too, I always limit the listening volume according to treble levels, so if I listen ampless I don't get anywhere near "ear tickling" sensation bass levels which when listening with ZO does at that same comfortable low-mid level treble loudness. Saves your hearing in the long run if you're a basshead.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





posam said:


> So I was just using my Z02 and I started hearing what can only be described as a heartbeat. Really slow. I unplugged it from my source and it was still coming through my headphones with nothing plugged in otherwise and it is beating in sync with the low battery light.


 
   
   
   
  When the low battery indicator activates, the LED draws additional power from the battery, which can pull the battery's voltage down even lower. If the battery is severely low, the additional power drain could affect the audio (such as the heartbeat sound you're hearing). This isn't abnormal, it just means the battery needs to be charged! =)


----------



## Focker

I just had a ridiculous demo on my ZO...a lady friend of mine who I have recently converted to headphones (she refused to use anything other than the stock iBuds) said she had been using the JVC S400s that I sent her to listen to ambient/environmental sounds when she went to bed. Well, today I went on my MOG app just out of curiosity to see if they had anything like that, and sure enough they do (MOG is amazing). I played around with some of them at work, and I had the idea of firing up the ZO with the thunderstorm and waterfall ones when I got home. Well, the rain/thunderstorm sounded pretty neat as is, but when the ZO got involved it was such a cool experience that I just sat there and listened to it for like 20 mins...just another neat way to demo this very cool little product!


----------



## tobor8man

I have a new ZO on order to go with my Beyer DT1350's. 

Thanks for the pointers in this thread. Really looking forward to adding beefy low end to some of the leaner and thinner sounding music tracks I have that don't satisfy the bass extension grunt capability of the Beyers. 

If I get any additional impressions to add to the discussion, I'll post them.


----------



## kenman345

Last night I decided to try the ZO2 and the Aurisonics AS-1. DAMN!!! Let me describe the rig first, then I'll tell you how it sounded:
   
  Tera Player (at max volume, right sided HO Jack) --> ZO2 stock cable --> ZO2 --> Aurisonics stock cable --> Aurisonics AS-1 (with new drivers)
   
  If you don't follow Aurisonics, they are set to come out with a in-house made drivers in their IEM's and CIEM's. I am lucky enough to have a pre-mass production set of drivers in my AS-1's. I am not 100% sure this is even the final model of drivers set to go into their products, but I am having a lot of fun trying them out.
   
  So sound, well here are the different configurations I had it and a small little writing:

 RED, volume level 1 (minimum volume) - Sensation of head being numbed by the bass. Solid bass, very clean and due to how easy it is to drive the drivers, I could easily move up one level in volume and never have to change the volume level. At the lowest volume it was actually pretty easy to just not touch volume, but I decided to test on for SCIENCE!
 RED, Volume level 7 - Head feels like I'm getting side kicked in the face as the bass rumbles extremely deep and impactful. I got scared at the level of volume overall getting to a point that it might be dangerous. I didn't proceed to higher volumes at this point
 Orange, Volume level 7 - The overall volume of the music was really loud and even at the lower contour level it was easy to tell this setup was bumping music like a teenager with $$$$ speakers in their car, just better balanced than that. 
 Orange, Volume level 1 - I think at this point I realized the volume I needed was just fine at the lowest few, but the contour level was doing a huge amount to the sound as I went to contour level green after.
 Green, Volume level 1 - I thought that the bass was missing at first, then it kicked in in the song I was listening to. The smartVektor technology is a great one. I definitely could hear the separation of the music a lot more than before and the bass was still very fun. I look forward to their future products even though I don't really use an amp anymore. 
  I hope this gives some people an idea of what the ZO2 can do. It was a lot of fun but I advise anyone using the RED setting to take breaks, your head might feel really weird even just after 10 minutes of that.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Loving the pairing with M-100s right now. Listening to a new Naibu EP, and it's sub bass heaven.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Ooookay..... My ZO is about to explode. 

Walking along work, listening to my FXZ200 on low gain via LOD on my itouch 3g, and I get a pop, and static in my ear. The led is going nuts on the ZO. I had it at flat bass boost and 2 on low gain. I'm doing staticy work so that might he the cause, but still I have no way of knowing if my sensitive IEMs will be okay until I get home. And the ZO won't reset by pin push. It's hot and gonna explode.


----------



## kenman345

Good luck, Hopefully you're under warranty if something is wrong
  Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> Ooookay..... My ZO is about to explode.
> 
> Walking along work, listening to my FXZ200 on low gain via LOD on my itouch 3g, and I get a pop, and static in my ear. The led is going nuts on the ZO. I had it at flat bass boost and 2 on low gain. I'm doing staticy work so that might he the cause, but still I have no way of knowing if my sensitive IEMs will be okay until I get home. And the ZO won't reset by pin push. It's hot and gonna explode.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

It's second hand from head-fi so I'm eating the cost with this one. 

Had it for one month no issues.


----------



## Prakhar

apo0th3kary said:


> Ooookay..... My ZO is about to explode.
> 
> Walking along work, listening to my FXZ200 on low gain via LOD on my itouch 3g, and I get a pop, and static in my ear. The led is going nuts on the ZO. I had it at flat bass boost and 2 on low gain. I'm doing staticy work so that might he the cause, but still I have no way of knowing if my sensitive IEMs will be okay until I get home. And the ZO won't reset by pin push. It's hot and gonna explode.




Plug it into a charger? Or put it into a fridge to cool it? I would just let it run out of battery.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Update:
   
  Plugging it in doesn't turn the light on, so it's not gonna charge, and it won't turn on anymore. It's done.
   
  You have to understand how hot this thing got. It was to the point the outside rubber got sticky. I'm pretty sure the soldering inside it melted. And the digiZoid label on the other side is a shade of yellow I don't remember before.


----------



## Prakhar

Lolwut. Thats really wierd.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I remember reading something similar about a Fiio E7 I think it was recently here. The thing got so hot it melted the outer shell at the place it got hot. The battery that's been short circuited somehow or along those lines.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> I remember reading something similar about a Fiio E7 I think it was recently here. The thing got so hot it melted the outer shell at the place it got hot. The battery that's been short circuited somehow or along those lines.


 
   
  I'm partially convinced it was because of the staticy work I was doing. It was the first time I had worked with it, and I think it'll be the last tim eI work with an external amp. Never had an issue before straight from my iPod Touch G3


----------



## Posam

Probably battery related. Nothing else in it could get that hot.


----------



## J Bones

For those of you using this for on the go, what DAC are you using to pair it with, or are you not even using one?


----------



## kenman345

You need a DAC of some sort with it. I have used the Sansa Clip Zip with it, the iPod Classic, iPod Video, Tera Player. It works well with pretty much any DAC....Obviously it has it's limitations as a $100 amp, but that's to be expected.
  Quote: 





j bones said:


> For those of you using this for on the go, what DAC are you using to pair it with, or are you not even using one?


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

ZO with the Sony A walkman is an awesome transportable rig. After almost a year of use, the sound is getting better with each use!


----------



## lluuk

I'm the owner of a Sennheiser Amperior and a AKG K550. I got the ZO a few weeks ago and this thing has one big downside: I can't listen to these headphones without the ZO anymore. It's really amazing what this little thing does to these headphones. I must say that I'm not an electronic-(bass)music-listener. So it's not only suitable for this kind of music.
 The AKG K550 was a bit bass-shy but that's totally disappeared with the ZO. When I unplug it after a hour of listening it feels like the K550 is broken or something. I love the K550 waaaay more with the ZO than without it.
 With the Amperior (which isn't bass-shy at all), it's the same story. The Amperior has a more punchy bass from itself. The ZO adds a more 'deeper' bass to the music. It's great that it has 32 different settings. For my K550, I use the yellow/orange color, and with the Amperior I prefer a green/yellow color. 
 I can really recommend this thing to anyone.


----------



## J Bones

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> You need a DAC of some sort with it. I have used the Sansa Clip Zip with it, the iPod Classic, iPod Video, Tera Player. It works well with pretty much any DAC....Obviously it has it's limitations as a $100 amp, but that's to be expected.


 
   I apologize, I should have clarified. I meant an external DAC but I guess the answer to that would revert back to what type of DAP you are using in the first place anyways.


----------



## kenman345

Ah. Well I don't know myself about that. So you're asking about external iDevice DAC's? I find the ZO2 is a solid enough device that when given better quality source, it passes that through and does its thing to the bass and with the smartVektor tech and then outputs it. As I said, I use it with my Tera Player and it's a lot better than with my iPod Classic LOD. That is, the treble and midrange regions are superior when using the Tera Player for source than the iPod Classic as the source.
  Quote: 





j bones said:


> I apologize, I should have clarified. I meant an external DAC but I guess the answer to that would revert back to what type of DAP you are using in the first place anyways.


----------



## J Bones

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Ah. Well I don't know myself about that. So you're asking about external iDevice DAC's? I find the ZO2 is a solid enough device that when given better quality source, it passes that through and does its thing to the bass and with the smartVektor tech and then outputs it. As I said, I use it with my Tera Player and it's a lot better than with my iPod Classic LOD. That is, the treble and midrange regions are superior when using the Tera Player for source than the iPod Classic as the source.


 
   
  Well without being able to bypass the DAC on some players (specifically the iDevices) I figured a DAC would be out of the scenario anyways (or just b/c of the fact that DAC's can only offer so much more incremental detail versus their extreme costs sometimes I hear) and that most people wouldn't bother BUT, for those who do...what that option might be? I might be getting rid of the Touch for a Z2 and would still prob get the Digi either way for my Q701's, but in the event that I feel I need a DAC I wanted to weigh out my options.


----------



## kenman345

I'm still confused wht you mean, but if you want a ZO2, it will be able to work with the ZO2. a DAC is a completely different consideration that can still be used in coordination with the ZO2
  Quote: 





j bones said:


> Well without being able to bypass the DAC on some players (specifically the iDevices) I figured a DAC would be out of the scenario anyways (or just b/c of the fact that DAC's can only offer so much more incremental detail versus their extreme costs sometimes I hear) and that most people wouldn't bother BUT, for those who do...what that option might be? I might be getting rid of the Touch for a Z2 and would still prob get the Digi either way for my Q701's, but in the event that I feel I need a DAC I wanted to weigh out my options.


----------



## J Bones

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I'm still confused wht you mean, but if you want a ZO2, it will be able to work with the ZO2. a DAC is a completely different consideration that can still be used in coordination with the ZO2


 
   
  I was just noting that unless docked it would useless to get a device with built-in DAC (with my iPod). Regardless, has anyone had a chance to see how the ZO2 stacks up against the newer E12? I know it is fairly new to the market but it happened to peak my interest just before I was sold on buying the ZO2.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





j bones said:


> I was just noting that unless docked it would useless to get a device with built-in DAC (with my iPod). *Regardless, has anyone had a chance to see how the ZO2 stacks up against the newer E12?* I know it is fairly new to the market but it happened to peak my interest just before I was sold on buying the ZO2.


 
   
  Not even worth the comparison.
   
  E12 is a superior amp in every department except bass boost. In fact, if you want the best of both worlds, get them both, and double amp them (Source > LOD > E12 > interconnect > ZO2 > headphones)


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

ZO2.3 and E12 are like almost the polar opposites in headphone amp world (I say "almost" because there is obviously better examples of this higher up but at the price point it seems E12 offers a competitive "flat" sound). It's down to taste and what you're looking but yea ofc you can get both too like previous person mentioned if you got such budget that is.
   
  E12 is digital | ZO is analog
  E12 is flat | ZO is fun
  E12 has good amping capabilities for the price | ZO has not very good amping capabilities at its price point
  E12 is analytical/accurate | ZO is about engaging music listening
  with E12 you will more likely analyze your music | with ZO you will most likely keep tapping your foots, headbanging or otherwise look like a guy who tries to make some dance moves for the first time when listening to your music so you're too busy enjoying your music to care to analyze it
   
  Something along those lines.  I'm a guy that prefers "engaging" listening as priority number 1, when I automaticly fistpump to some hardstyle music which I listen the most to because it's the most engaging music genre for me (with good hardstyle tracks it's simply impossible to sit still in the chair, it just gets you dancing), then I get the REAL enjoyment.


----------



## J Bones

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> Not even worth the comparison.
> 
> E12 is a superior amp in every department except bass boost. In fact, if you want the best of both worlds, get them both, and double amp them (Source > LOD > E12 > interconnect > ZO2 > headphones)


 
   
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> ZO2.3 and E12 are like almost the polar opposites in headphone amp world (I say "almost" because there is obviously better examples of this higher up but at the price point it seems E12 offers a competitive "flat" sound). It's down to taste and what you're looking but yea ofc you can get both too like previous person mentioned if you got such budget that is.
> 
> E12 is digital | ZO is analog
> E12 is flat | ZO is fun
> ...


 
   
  I ended up looking into some other threads between these two and although the general consensus was that the ZO definitely has more power in bass level frequencies and while it does add a little thump to music, the E12 overall has more power at all frequencies and more exact reproduction of sound. I felt that since I was pairing it with my Q701's this might be the better option. But I still feel that sometime in the near future when I get the funds again, I'll have to hear what the rave is all about with the ZO since it obviously enhances the listening experience in a certain aspect.


----------



## Canadian411

Ok, I don't want to start the flame war but I will probably be the only one who dislike ZO2.(This is just me).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  So, I finally got this few days ago, I know this cannot be compared against the king "SR71b" or anything high end amps but I was very disappointed.
   
  ZO2 reduces upper trebles and make midrange muddy, when I tried on all my gears, the sound signature becomes beats !.
  Seriously, one word I can say about this amp is "muddy amp". But it increases the amount of bass and sub-bass, quality wise ? hmmm, no comment. 
   
  Again this is just my opinion. cheers.


----------



## kenman345

All the headphones in your sig besides the TF10's wouldn't lend themselves well to the ZO2 because of power constraints. If you're using that type of gear, I assume you're also using lossless files? the smartVektor technology is meant to re-energize and liven up the sound of compressed files. Lossless means you don't get the full effect of the technology. 
   
  It's a matter of opinion if you don't like it. It's not like you have to like it. I don't use my ZO2 as much anymore, but I do find that it's fun every once in a while, when i want to use it. The TF10's aren't even good candidates to pair with the ZO2 because it's BA based. I'm not sure how that'd pair. I don't remember anyone mentioning their experienc with that setup. Dynamic drivers will get you the most performance from the ZO2. 
   
  What volume and what bass contour level did you try? What was your setup?
  Quote: 





canadian411 said:


> Ok, I don't want to start the flame war but I will probably be the only one who dislike ZO2.(This is just me).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Canadian411

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> All the headphones in your sig besides the TF10's wouldn't lend themselves well to the ZO2 because of power constraints. If you're using that type of gear, I assume you're also using lossless files? the smartVektor technology is meant to re-energize and liven up the sound of compressed files. Lossless means you don't get the full effect of the technology.
> 
> It's a matter of opinion if you don't like it. It's not like you have to like it. I don't use my ZO2 as much anymore, but I do find that it's fun every once in a while, when i want to use it. The TF10's aren't even good candidates to pair with the ZO2 because it's BA based. I'm not sure how that'd pair. I don't remember anyone mentioning their experienc with that setup. Dynamic drivers will get you the most performance from the ZO2.
> 
> What volume and what bass contour level did you try? What was your setup?


 
  Oh ! thanks for the info, let me try with other iems, maybe my sisters Senns.


----------



## kenman345

I have some CIEM's and man, do they get some kick out of the ZO2. I don't feel like it effects the midrange too much. My higher-end models experience virtually no affect to the midrange when using the ZO2. The treble gets just minorly sweeter as well from it. The smartVektor technology and everything in the ZO2 is analog based, not digital. The bass should be rather clean. That's why I questioned your headphone choice. 
  Quote: 





canadian411 said:


> Oh ! thanks for the info, let me try with other iems, maybe my sisters Senns.


----------



## TooPoor

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> Not even worth the comparison.
> 
> E12 is a superior amp in every department except bass boost. In fact, if you want the best of both worlds, get them both, and double amp them (Source > LOD > E12 > interconnect > ZO2 > headphones)


 

  This is exactly what I plan on trying. Custom LOD and mini-mini from BTG Audio. Will report back with impressions in a week or more when it all comes in. I have no idea what to expect, but just had to try it, especially at $100 and $120 price points. I'll put these Sig Pros to the test!


----------



## tobor8man

I've used the ZO for about a month now. It complements the low bass extension of my new Beyerdynamic DT 1350 nicely. Really a great pairing as others have mentioned (I found out about the ZO from a head-fi thread on the Beyers). I use it about half the time when going direct from iPod/iPhone/iPad with lossless music. In this configuration, it sounds nice across musical genres, even acoustic jazz and orchestral, surprisingly.
   
  It also sounds good occasionally with my Audio-Technica ESW9, but in this case, mostly for bass-focused music like dub, hip hop, and electronica.
   
  It sounds fantastic plugged into my modest car system!  It really kicks some juice into the low end. (VW Monsoon head unit and speakers with no subwoofer). 
   
  I found it doesn't work as well with my other cans and IEMs. For example, with the Shure SE530, it is dark. It does not sound good with any of my open cans, unfortunately.  Also, I had limited success using it in conjunction with my iBasso D10 Cobra amp, trying numerous configurations and settings.  Mostly the same result with other amps and my home system. 
   
  All in all, it's fun and I'm glad I got it, especially for the car and as a complement to the Beyers for portable listening.


----------



## krismusic

Just got the Zo2. Not too sure what to make of it at the moment. A question though. Can putting all this bass through my IEM's damage them? I am using ACS T-15's. It seems a bit of a travesty to use a device like this with them. The Zo offers a completely different sound signature. Remains to be seen if I prefer it in the long run or not.


----------



## krismusic

Having used the Zo2 for a couple of weeks now I am very pleased. Best £80 I have spent. The line "Personal Subwoofer" is not totally marketing BS. Of course it is not going to recreate the visceral excitement of an 18" speaker rearranging your internal organs in a club but. It does achieve the phenomena that I have found both at home and in a car set up. Viz. The improvement to Bass handling controls smear and cleans up the mids and tops. I was amazed to hear this effect on the IE8's. The last IEM that you would think needs reinforcement. Used subtly the Zo not only introduced much more detail into the Bass but also had the aforementioned effect on other frequencies.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> Having used the Zo2 for a couple of weeks now I am very pleased. Best £80 I have spent. The line "Personal Subwoofer" is not totally marketing BS. Of course it is not going to recreate the visceral excitement of an 18" speaker rearranging your internal organs in a club but. It does achieve the phenomena that I have found both at home and in a car set up. Viz. The improvement to Bass handling controls smear and cleans up the mids and tops. I was amazed to hear this effect on the IE8's. The last IEM that you would think needs reinforcement. Used subtly the Zo not only introduced much more detail into the Bass but also had the aforementioned effect on other frequencies.


 
   
  I think what you're hearing is the "analog sound" kinda refinement or colorisation depending how you look at it. I also like what it does, not only to the bass. I admit it's not THAT good in terms of soundstage though but it brings a very engaging smooth but detailed forward (yea smooth but forward is what I'd describe ZO as) presentation (The ZO v2.1 that I use even more so, the mids are slightly more forward sounding than v2.3).


----------



## krismusic

rpgwizard said:


> I think what you're hearing is the "analog sound" kinda refinement or colorisation depending how you look at it. I also like what it does, not only to the bass. I admit it's not THAT good in terms of soundstage though but it brings a very engaging smooth but detailed forward (yea smooth but forward is what I'd describe ZO as) presentation (The ZO v2.1 that I use even more so, the mids are slightly more forward sounding than v2.3).



You could be right about that. It has a natural sound as opposed to digital which is very welcome. I also agree that soundstage is not its strong point. It is a very powerful sound with the IE8's which becomes a bit much. With the T-15's which have a much lighter signature the pairing is more enjoyable.


----------



## gorgi

First post 
  I got an old Cowon S9, def seen better times but it still works and still sounds great. Got myself a pair of Westone UM 2 RCs and I totally fell for them.
  They have enough bass for me but as a basshead (and a bassplayer  ) there will be times where enought won't be enough
  Knowing about the bass rolloff I though the Digizoid would be a great addition to my rig. What do you think?
  It's just so hard to get in Germany (amazon has ist for 99€ + 21€shipping :/ ) and I'm a poor student. Anyone want to sell one?


----------



## kenman345

Check the for sale section. And you may find a retailer around you that has them. It sounds like you're a good candidate for a ZO2 owner but it's not just a bass amp, it will make that bass have a kick and make you wanna dance. It's a comforting feeling and also hard to describe exactly how it does it but it's a really fun little amp. Good luck
  Quote: 





gorgi said:


> First post
> I got an old Cowon S9, def seen better times but it still works and still sounds great. Got myself a pair of Westone UM 2 RCs and I totally fell for them.
> They have enough bass for me but as a basshead (and a bassplayer  ) there will be times where enought won't be enough
> Knowing about the bass rolloff I though the Digizoid would be a great addition to my rig. What do you think?
> It's just so hard to get in Germany (amazon has ist for 99€ + 21€shipping :/ ) and I'm a poor student. Anyone want to sell one?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Check the for sale section. And you may find a retailer around you that has them. It sounds like you're a good candidate for a ZO2 owner but it's not just a bass amp, *it will make that bass have a kick and make you wanna dance.* It's a comforting feeling and also hard to describe exactly how it does it but it's a really fun little amp. Good luck


 
   
  WORD. Listening to hardstyle with ZO amp is making me all sweaty. xD


----------



## krismusic

rpgwizard said:


> WORD. Listening to hardstyle with ZO amp is making me all sweaty. xD


 It'll do that.


----------



## gorgi

Yeah, I was blown away by the soundsamples. LIterally! 
  Wanted to post a WTB Thread in the Sell/Trade Forum but I have to wait for 29 more days til I'm allowed to post there. 
  Tried Ebay Germany so far, found nothing. ebay usa has no used ZOs most of the are new and around 100$. Importing one of these would cost me taxes


----------



## krismusic

gorgi said:


> First post
> I got an old Cowon S9, def seen better times but it still works and still sounds great. Got myself a pair of Westone UM 2 RCs and I totally fell for them.
> They have enough bass for me but as a basshead (and a bassplayer  ) there will be times where enought won't be enough
> Knowing about the bass rolloff I though the Digizoid would be a great addition to my rig. What do you think?
> It's just so hard to get in Germany (amazon has ist for 99€ + 21€shipping :/ ) and I'm a poor student. Anyone want to sell one?



I think I am right in saying that the Cowon has some very well regarded DSP on board including BBE. I had that on the head unit in my car stereo and rather liked the effect. I reckon you could recreate some of what the Zo does with what you have. You could order a Zo and hear what you are aing for then return it. The last bit of that might be tough. 
Being skint sucks. At least as a student you can hope for a more lucrative future!


----------



## gorgi

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> I think I am right in saying that the Cowon has some very well regarded DSP on board including BBE. I had that on the head unit in my car stereo and rather liked the effect. I reckon you could recreate some of what the Zo does with what you have. You could order a Zo and hear what you are aing for then return it. The last bit of that might be tough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You're right! As I see it, the Cowon possibly has the "best" working DSP as it is somehow natural sounding not like most of the others. That's a reason why I sticked with Cowon since the D2.
  I would love to see them releasing a flat musicplayer, large battery, simple display, lots of space and good sound.
  The bass rolloff most/all the Cowon devices have cannot be fixed by using the eq and bbe as they just affect the frequencies around 80hz. Deeper frequencies are not increased or even lowered.
  The Zo should handle that better I think.


----------



## Heitek

What would the Digizoid ZO2 + V-MODA Crossfade LP sound like?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





heitek said:


> What would the Digizoid ZO2 + V-MODA Crossfade LP sound like?


 
   
  Like an overpowered 12" in your trunk vs 2 small weak tweeters in the front I guess. The LPs already have such kind of sound on their own, this would just further emphasize it.


----------



## krismusic

I think I am right in saying that the Zo2 isn't really at home in the exalted company of high quality amps. It's great for injecting fun into a lower end set up or straight out of an iPhone for example.


----------



## MusicalChillies

Quote: 





angular mo said:


> First Impression: When played in Line-out mode from my iPod Touch through DT770-80s at the volume and bass I prefer... complete distortion.  I don;t get that from any other device I own with these headphones.
> 
> I will give the digiZoid device another try... but I am ready to relegate it to the dust-bin of gadget mistakes.


 
   
  Funnily enough after many combinations mine is in the drawer also.


----------



## chengsta

Just get the e11, it's cheaper and wayy better and more powerful. 
   
  No I'm not biased, I own both amps.  Even though the specs say that the zo2 gives 16db bass boost while the e11 only gives around 6, my ears find it to be not true.  They both have nearly the same bass boost power.  That's the only thing they got in common though.  The e11 is alot brighter and the bass doesn't really overwhelm the entire spectrum even at eq2.
   
  The zo2 bass is mostly bloated mid-bass, it doesn't give you as good a rumble as the e11.  Also the bass is very sloppy and just sounds empty. 
   
  I've tried using alot of different headphones with the zo2, it just doesn't compare to the e11.
   
  Now with that being said, does anyone have anything that keeps the e11 sq while giving even more bass?  I looked at all the e10 e07 e17 cmoy bb and other forums and they're all very vague on the bass capabilities.


----------



## ChrisSC

chengsta said:


> Just get the e11, it's cheaper and wayy better and more powerful.
> 
> No I'm not biased, I own both amps.  Even though the specs say that the zo2 gives 16db bass boost while the e11 only gives around 6, my ears find it to be not true.  They both have nearly the same bass boost power.  That's the only thing they got in common though.  The e11 is alot brighter and the bass doesn't really overwhelm the entire spectrum even at eq2.
> 
> ...




I respectfully disagree. I had both amps, but sold the e11 a few months ago, so this is all from memory, but the e11 was nothing special. It's not a bad amp in the sense that it did what it was supposed to do, and cleanly, but....

 I also got noticeable clipping with the e11 bass boost circuit and my es5. As far as the zo bass circuit goes, I find that what you describe as bloated midbass with the zo to just be matter of fuller thicker sound across the spectrum.

To each their own, but I know which one I sold and which one I kept


----------



## georgelai57

I only use LIne Out from my iPod and amongst my other budget amps, cMoy, PA2V2, e11, etc, the Zo is, frankly, crap. Whether it is driving simple SR60 or DT770 or D2000. HOWEVER just before I threw it away (into a drawer) I found that it is wonderful for the stock Apple earpods out of the headphone out jack. It makes earpods really tolerable.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Well ZO wasn't even designed to be used with line-out in first place. It works well from headphone out and when doing so the volume on the source should be lowered to around 25% and readjust from there as the manual says which is quite the opposite of how you would be setting up a normal amp. It's worth mentioning though because I think a lot of people doesn't even try to use it that way.
   
  Even out of my realtek onboard headphone out it brings very nice result respectively when comparing how poor it would sound with HO-only. My M-Audio Q40 goes from like sounding meh 70~$100 headphone from the headphone jack only to 200~$250 comparing with headphone out + ZO2.1. Now I cannot wait until my Creative SoundBlaster ZxR arrives though, then the results should be even better with a high quality burr-brown DAC.  The ZxR also has headphone amp but for ZO this may even be good, it's known to work well double amped / shows signs of that it could use more input power and ZxR with low gain setting I'm expecting to work very nicely.
   
  I've also tested ZO at home from various devices, TVs, computers, phone, old mp3 players etc. In all cases it worked well from the headphone jack and I always GREATLY preferred the sound with ZO vs without. Just trying to say here, forget about how typical amps run, ZO is an analog amp, the signal doesn't get handicapped in the same way your typical FiiO amp would when connecting it to a headphone jack.


----------



## krismusic

Thanks for taking the trouble to post all that interesting info RPGW. I will check that out when I get time. I felt it was a little unfair to describe the Zo as bloated midbass. I think that the Smartvector tech of the Zo is very sophisticated. Just that it also gums up the lovely clarity I get from the Arrow. Maybe your advice will help. That really would be something.


----------



## krismusic

Well this has just turned everything I thought I knew on it's head! I'm listening to the Zo2 from the headphone out of my 4S and into my Arrow. Triple amped!!! and it sounds really good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I feel somehow dirty though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This can't be right. Can it?
  One thing though. With all my messing about swapping things in and out I had the gain too high and gave the T-15's a nasty high volume blast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How resiliant are BA drivers?


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





chengsta said:


> Just get the e11, it's cheaper and wayy better and more powerful.
> 
> No I'm not biased, I own both amps.  Even though the specs say that the zo2 gives 16db bass boost while the e11 only gives around 6, my ears find it to be not true.  They both have nearly the same bass boost power.  That's the only thing they got in common though.  The e11 is alot brighter and the bass doesn't really overwhelm the entire spectrum even at eq2.
> 
> ...


 

 I'll tell you where these shine - as the back end of a double amp combo.  Source--->LOD cable---->E-12/11/7, etc----->ZO---->headphones.  Leave ZO on high gain, adjust volume with E-12 and play with ZO bass contour.  Mostly just leave it in RED and enjoy.


----------



## chengsta

hmm well I'll give it a shot.
   
  Okay, I tossed the LOD cable, it sucks on the zo3.  I totally forgot that holding tab up turns it into 'source controlled volume' which = banshee in ear.  Hence, why I always get the banshee in ear after holding tab up trying to raise volume. 
   
  Anyway it gets pretty loud now, but the mid bass is in my opinion still bloated.  Also, the bass is not as deep as the e11, but it could be because the line out jack from my nano gives crappy sound.  I'll have to doubleamp with e11 later to find out. 
   
  edit:  okay oh my god, I love the zo2 now.  Sorry about the mishap guys. 
   
  The zo2 sucks by itself since it can only take headphone in, which will make it crappy depending on the source.  But wow, in this combination:  Nano--> LOD -> E11 -> ZO2, the bass is totally amazing.  The bloated bass just came from the default nano amp, but its no problem now that it's bypassed.  Also the e11 eq setting is set to 0.
   
  I'm not english, but....
  ...Cheers!
  *brofists Oregonian*


----------



## krismusic

That's interesting. I felt that the HO works better with the Zo than LO. (from 4S) 
I tried various combos and ended up HO from 4S Into Zo2 into Arrow into headphones. 
I also forgot about the HO setting on the Zo and damn near fried my headphones and ears! RTFM!


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





chengsta said:


> hmm well I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Okay, I tossed the LOD cable, it sucks on the zo3.  I totally forgot that holding tab up turns it into 'source controlled volume' which = banshee in ear.  Hence, why I always get the banshee in ear after holding tab up trying to raise volume.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Right?!?!?!  It is an amazing sound presence and the depth of the sound and bass is amazing wired this way.  It is the answer!


----------



## Hardan

So I am looking around for some products to enhance my Q40 and this is on top of my list, do you think it will perform well going:
   
  PC - ODAC - O2 Amp - ZO - Headphones? 
   
  Should I think of anything?


----------



## krismusic

Quote: 





hardan said:


> So I am looking around for some products to enhance my Q40 and this is on top of my list, do you think it will perform well going:
> 
> PC - ODAC - O2 Amp - ZO - Headphones?
> 
> Should I think of anything?


 
  There are many places that will let you return the product if you don't like it. IIRC.If you order from Digizoid direct they give a sixty day trial. Nothing to lose trying it in your set up.


----------



## Hardan

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> There are many places that will let you return the product if you don't like it. IIRC.If you order from Digizoid direct they give a sixty day trial. Nothing to lose trying it in your set up.


 

 I just put an order for one.


----------



## krismusic

I hope you like it. 
 From my experience give it some time and experiment as discussed in this thread. At first I nearly sent mine back thinking it is a gimmick. 
Now I don't think it is at all. Even the Arrow Bass boost which has a good rep seems crude to me by comparison. 
Try using the Zo on its lower bass setting.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Indeed, a lot of people are too quick to judge it for setting it up wrong and what not. Granted it can easily lead to distorted bass if you set it up the wrong way, I hope for the ZO3 they will give it more juice, the ZO2.1 gives a quite suitably strong output.
   
  On my M-Audio Q40 for "normal volume listening levels":
   
  ZO2.3 high gain + windows volume 19~20%
   
  is roughly equal to
   
  ZO2.1 volume maxed + windows volume 14%  
   
  Ampless I'd run my 64 ohm M-Audio Q40 out of my Realtek onboard at 43~45% or so for comparison's sake. At 19~20% on ZO2.1 it's already getting uncomfortably loud for my taste so it's quite a difference between ZO2.3 and ZO2.1 volume wise.


----------



## krismusic

RPGW. It was your advice that led me to where I am with the Zo now. Getting a lovely detailed but involving sound. 
Did you not notice my PM? Or have no info? HO out from 4S Into Zo2.3 into Arrow seems to give the best result to me I would still be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Hardan

I was quite excited to see the package in my mailbox when I came home from work today. 
   
  Is it something I should think of?
   
  Atm I am running ODAC - O2AMP - ZO - Headphones
   
  With the purple mode on the LED.


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





hardan said:


> I was quite excited to see the package in my mailbox when I came home from work today.
> 
> Is it something I should think of?
> 
> ...


 

 Sounds like you have it in HIGH gain which is correct for the double amp setup I enjoy.  Give it a go..................the 02 amp will be your volume control.  Keep it turned down and roll into it slowly.................then enjoy the depth of sound and bass at low volume levels unlike anything else I've tried.  Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Hardan

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> Sounds like you have it in HIGH gain which is correct for the double amp setup I enjoy.  Give it a go..................the 02 amp will be your volume control.  Keep it turned down and roll into it slowly.................then enjoy the depth of sound and bass at low volume levels unlike anything else I've tried.  Let us know how you like it.


 
  Hmm, when I roll it down it becomes blue, is that right?
  ^____ NVM that.
   
  HAHA, this little thing, what is this? It's so much fun in that little package. Though get a little disortion if I charge when I listen at the same time, so that's a no no. 
   
  But oh boy, haha, I am just laughing all the time.


----------



## krismusic

hardan said:


> Hmm, when I roll it down it becomes blue, is that right?
> 
> ^____ NVM that.
> 
> ...



Purple for Headphone out. Blue for Line Out. 
Push the wheel again and it will turn green going to red for bass level. If all else fails RTFM!


----------



## krismusic

rpgwizard said:


> Well ZO wasn't even designed to be used with line-out in first place. It works well from headphone out and when doing so the volume on the source should be lowered to around 25% and readjust from there as the manual says which is quite the opposite of how you would be setting up a normal amp.



I've been thinking about this. Out of interest why do you say that the Zo was not originally designed for LO? Surely it is just a different setting according to the manual.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> I've been thinking about this. Out of interest why do you say that the Zo was not originally designed for LO? Surely it is just a different setting according to the manual.


 
   
  Because LO support was hofixed in like 2 weeks time. ZO1 and the first ZO2 couldn't be used with LOD due to too loud output volume, ZO2.3 introduced low gain to address that.
   
  ZO1 - the first ZO, worked only with HO. No volume control
  ZO2.1 (what was meant to be ZO2); louder/higher gain than ZO1, volume control added. Problem with high hissing levels with IEMs / some sensitive headphones. 
  ZO2.2 (quick response in order to fix hissing levels); reduced gain level -> too low for headphone use
  ZO2.3 (hotfix to fix probs with above versions); introduced low and high gain to properly support IEMs and LOD use with low enough hissing, similar amping/gain etc config like ZO1 (no chances were taken this time so therefore digiZoid saw it best to go with the "known to work" ZO1 config
   
  I like the sound of my ZO2.1 but yea it will have hissing with sensitive 32 ohm headphones or majority of IEMs. That isn't a problem with my 64 ohm Q40 though which sounds siginficantly better with ZO2.1 vs ZO2.3 due to the higher gain I suppose.


----------



## krismusic

Thank you for that very detailed and informative answer RPGWizard. You certainly know your Zo! It really is an interesting little unit. I bought it thinking that I would use it occasionally on thin sounding older recordings. Wouldn't listen without it now!


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

I don't know why it took me so long to figure out what some of you already discovered when double amping

I had it backwards trying to go all line out on everything, thats why it didnt work. currently this is my setup

Sansa fuze v1 > line out > bsg cmoy amp > headphone out > digizoid zo2 line in on high gain > koss kde 250


I get the bass and warmth i was looking for with the dynamics and volume i was looking for


Lol im happy as hell right now


edit: only thing worth noting is that there is slight hissing with this setup thats a little noticeable when there's no music playing. with music playing however it disappears. i havent tested this with other headphones yet, only the koss kde250s which are pretty sensitive iems


----------



## Oregonian

dutchi merengue said:


> I don't know why it took me so long to figure out what some of you already discovered when double a ping
> 
> I had it backwards trying to go all line out on everything, this is my setup
> 
> ...




That's the perfect setup and you have it nailed. I've been doing this for almost a year and just got a second ZO for my portable setup and main setup w/ a Magni.

Love the low volume power and depth.


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> That's the perfect setup and you have it nailed. I've been doing this for almost a year and just got a second ZO for my portable setup and main setup w/ a Magni.
> 
> Love the low volume power and depth.


 
   
  lol yea thats what makes this all the weirder, since i have already been doing this with my desktop setup with my o2 and matrix, running the headphone out into the zo2 for added bass but i never thought to do this with my portable setup, smh


----------



## Heitek

How would this 'amatuer' setup go?
   
  V-MODA Crossfade LP >> Digizoid ZO2.3 >> TOSHIBA Satellite C875
   
  It may or may not be in the correct order, I don't know...


----------



## georgelai57

oregonian said:


> That's the perfect setup and you have it nailed. I've been doing this for almost a year and just got a second ZO for my portable setup and main setup w/ a Magni.
> 
> Love the low volume power and depth.




iPod classic > LOD > PA2V2 > ZO on high gain. Even the red lights match LOL


----------



## georgelai57

georgelai57 said:


> iPod classic > LOD > PA2V2 > ZO on high gain. Even the red lights match LOL



Although what I don't understand is the PA2V2 is louder without the ZO in the chain.


----------



## huckfinn

Apologies if it has been mentioned and I missed it but has anyone tried the Digizoid with full home speakers (as opposed to cans)?
   
  Huck


----------



## Heitek

Quote: 





huckfinn said:


> Apologies if it has been mentioned and I missed it but has anyone tried the Digizoid with full home speakers (as opposed to cans)?
> 
> Huck


 
   
  I would also like to know about this.


----------



## krismusic

heitek said:


> I would also like to know about this.



I wouldn't be happy about pushing speakers past their designed limits.


----------



## Prakhar

Purple isnt high gain on ZO. Pink is. After you get to purple you have to hold the switch up for a few more seconds and it will turn pink.


----------



## blueangel2323

I'm happy with the quantity of bass that my stock Q40 provides. Would using the ZO2.3 make the Q40 sound better if I won't be increasing the bass, or am I better off with a different amp?


----------



## krismusic

blueangel2323 said:


> I'm happy with the quantity of bass that my stock Q40 provides. Would using the ZO2.3 make the Q40 sound better if I won't be increasing the bass, or am I better off with a different amp?



If you are happy with the signature of your 'phones I can't really see why you would want the Zo. What it does in adding depth and detail in the bass is very clever but purely as an amp there is much better out there. Admittedly I have only compared the Zo to much more expensive amps. I do t know how it would stack up against a FiiO for example...


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> If you are happy with the signature of your 'phones I can't really see why you would want the Zo. What it does in adding depth and detail in the bass is very clever but purely as an amp there is much better out there. Admittedly I have only compared the Zo to much more expensive amps. I do t know how it would stack up against a FiiO for example...


 

 Compared to the E11, E6, it is THE bass adder amp to use.  It impacts the subbass where the FiiO amps muddy up the lower mids so that is the benefit I see.
   
  In the past I doubled up with the E11 and loved it.  Now I use it in series with a C&C BK and/or C421 as a double amp setup, with the ZO on high gain and the other amps driving the volume, and have done this for around a year with very good results.  Love the depth of sound improvement and of course the tailored bass.  And much of the time I used and still use my Q40's...............love the thump with these and the Pro900 as well.


----------



## krismusic

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> Compared to the E11, E6, it is THE bass adder amp to use.


 
  If you want to alter the bass output of an IEM then the Zo is an excellent way of doing it. This didn't seem to be what the OP was trying to achieve though...
  Good point. What are you trying to achieve Blue angel?


----------



## DJBaila

Hello guys, I'm selling my DigiZoid ZO 2.3


----------



## takutox

***. just bought a L9 LOD, e11 and digizoid zo2.3
  
 realised that the digizoid does everything i need it to (e11 slightly boosts the quality but the thickness/portability is just not worth it lol)
  
 already opened the e11 so can't return.
  
 feelsbadman
  
 i can't post in the sell forum. would anyone be interested in a discount pretty much brand new (used for 2 minutes) L9 LOD + e11? unsure if i can sell here lol .if not i will edit/delete
  
 using the zo2.3 for my m50 because i thought the bass was lacking. the bass is amazing now. couldn't be happier. it does recess the mids a bit but not complaining. the enjoyability of the music has increased tenfold


----------



## krismusic

takutox said:


> ***. just bought a L9 LOD, e11 and digizoid zo2.3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure you cannot return the items? As long as you didn't rip open the packaging you should be OK. Distance selling laws and all that.


----------



## takutox

according to the store terms and australian laws i can't return due to change of mind, unless the item was defective.
   
  i could probably lie and say i didnt open it by repackaging but its a bit shady and id rather just resell it for a discount. even if i were to refund there is a $15 return fee. i guess i might keep it for future use or see if anyone locally needs it.
   
  have to say though, i absolutely love this amp (zo2). drives my m50 just enough, very portable with good controls.
   
  the only thing i dont get at all is.. why the change to high gain button the same as increase volume in low gain. seems like they want to kill people lol


----------



## takutox

ok, changed my mind about the e11.
   
  double amping at home, nano -> L9 LOD -> e11 -> zo2.3 -> ath-m50
   
  everything sounds really good, better than the zo by itself. 
   
  i had the zo in high gain before and didn't notice a difference. now ive put both the e11 and zo in low gain, and i can get a bit more bass going before distortion/muddiness happens. with the zo by itself on yellow everything gets muddled up, especially apparent when u listen to dubstep (barely listenable and not enjoyable). e11 either on 0 or 1 eq (0 seems to be better) with the zo on orange makes dubstep enjoyable while still giving my m50s an extra bass kick.
   
  now thinking of upgrading to one of the c&c amps..


----------



## Oregonian

takutox said:


> ok, changed my mind about the e11.
> 
> double amping at home, nano -> L9 LOD -> e11 -> zo2.3 -> ath-m50
> 
> ...




Good choice. I double amp now with the C&C BK. I'm surprised on high gain you got some distortion.


----------



## takutox

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> Good choice. I double amp now with the C&C BK. I'm surprised on high gain you got some distortion.


 
  nice. 
   
  ive changed my mind about the zo after some listening. i much prefer the e11s sound by itself (eq 1). the bass is not muddy and clippy like the zo's. even both combined is worse than just the e11 by itself
   
  edit: ok, decided to sell my zo and get an e12 as my next upgrade path.
   
  im very impressed with the e11 by itself. never thought of just using it by itself LOL. the bass is amazing now with my m50s. digizoid is overkill and muddy.


----------



## takutox

lol 3rd update:
   
  ive just switched the order of double amping and now the bass sounds epic clear and enjoyable for dubstep/hardstyle. LOL. keep changing my mind.
   
  was doing
   
  nano 3g -> L9 LOD -> fiio e11 low gain -> zo low gain -> m-50
   
  which sounded terrible
   
  to
   
  nano 3g -> L9 LOD -> zo low gain -> fio e11 high gain -> m-50
   
  thought it would have to be the other way around? but doesn't work well. lining out to the e11 first makes everything muddy and clippy 
   
  now has ultra bass that is not muddy/distorted/clippy. zo can go to red bass without muddiness/distortion.


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





takutox said:


> lol 3rd update:
> 
> ive just switched the order of double amping and now the bass sounds epic clear and enjoyable for dubstep/hardstyle. LOL. keep changing my mind.
> 
> ...


 

 Glad it is working for you.   What are you controlling volume with? 
   
  When I started experimenting with it a year ago, I swear I tried that with not good results, hence my formula ending in the ZO on high gain as the last link before headphones.  Hmmmm, may have to give your order a try and see how it sounds. 
   
  Thanks for posting up!


----------



## takutox

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> Glad it is working for you.   What are you controlling volume with?
> 
> When I started experimenting with it a year ago, I swear I tried that with not good results, hence my formula ending in the ZO on high gain as the last link before headphones.  Hmmmm, may have to give your order a try and see how it sounds.
> 
> Thanks for posting up!


 
  both the zo and the e11 are controlling the volume. the zo connects to my nano through the line out dock (3.5mm interconnect sounds bad, probably because my source is bad) and is on low gain (high gain sounds bad), maximum volume. volume is controlled through the e11 slider either on low gain or high gain (both are good quality).
   
  allows me to eq 1 on e11 and max the bass out on the zo while still maintaining some sense of clarity. its a bit too much at times lol.. but good for some fun i guess. my m50s are monsters now lol
   
  cant seem to get a good combo with the zo on the back end regardless of modes.
   
  not sure if this way will work for u, i think i saw someone else in this thread connecting to their zo first. but everyone else seems to be able to put zo last.
   
  i have no idea about amps, LOL hopefully someone can explain the difference to me of changing the order and why its working this way.
   
  m50s rumbling like a mofo now. anyone who is not impressed with white box m50s bass (like i wasn't) should try this combo.


----------



## Dodgercat

You'll be very happy !!! I use mine to listen 6 - 8 hrs a day, battery life is awesome. One thing it took me a little while to clear up, is the how to get to the High Gain Mode, you do this by : After powering up, toggle up or down to select your base mode, then hold the toggle button in for several secconds, it will turn to blue, if you toggle up, that raises your basic volume, to get to High Gain Mode, push the button up, and hold it up for 6 - 8 secconds, and it will turn to a pink/purple color, you are now in the High Gain Mode, CAUTION though, turn your computer / phone or whatever your source is, volume WAY down first, because there is a SIGNIFICANT jump in volume, trust me, the difference between the highest normal blue volume, and the volume that will come out of High Gain, once it switches over is HUGE......Good Luck, I know you'll love it !!! I had the Fiio 11 amp before, and the digizoid ZO is just SO SO SO much clearer, in my oppinion, it basically doubles the dollar value of the headphone you are listening to ie if you have a $ 200 headphone, it makes it sound like a $ 400 dollar one....  I don't know what type of music you listen to, but I love Techno music, even if you don't....this is a track that I use as a "  measuring yardstick " of a headphones bass capability. At 3:15 and 6:15 mins, the bass line just punches harder than any other I've ever heard, so even if you don't " like " this piece....listen to it, to use it as a tool, to find out just how hard your headphone can punch a bass line. Click http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R630OZU2Rf8
   
  Also, if Electronica with hard punching bass, is something you DO like, then I would recomend trying the SOL Tracks HD - on sale now at Amazon for $ 95 http://http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005OLOIUI/ref=pe_58260_30255860_email_1p_1_ti the company makes more expensive headphones, but this is the one to get if you like bass, some reviewers here have given it stuffy reviews, granted it may not be your cup tea if your trying to discern weather a violin is a true stratovarious or not, but for bass punch, nothing beats it....I accidentely stumbled on this headphone. My M50's broke, so I decided, I am going to save up a bunch of money, and " audition " some of the best expensive headphones out there. I saw this headphone, and purchased it, casually, just with the intent of a very temporary stand in, until I saved up the money for a top of the line headphone, Eventually I did, I purchased a Grado SR225I, Audio Technica ATHESW9A, Beyerdynamic DT-1350 as possible portables, and also as " Home " based models, the Ultrasone Pro 900s - the well renowned so called " King of Bass " for Bass heads, the V-Moda 100, and also the HI-FIMAN HE 400s and Bose QC 15, the HI-FIMAN EF2A tube amp, to really give all of these headphones a fair shake, with intent of purchasing one of the portables, and probably one or two of the"  Home " models.....
   
  .Well, I swear in a million years, I never thought it would turn out this way, but I " burned " them all in with 150 hrs of Pink Noise each, also upgraded the tubes on the EF2A amp, and set myself to giving each of them a fair and thorough " shake down "  and no matter how I stacked it, blind tests, different music styles, adjusting the headbands, with amp, without amp, with Digizoid Zo amp, without, connecting the amps in different assorted " chains "......No matter how I tried all possible combinations, I just couldn't believe it, but I kept reaching the same almost illogical conclusion - I liked the SOL Republic Tracks HD BEST ...The Ultrasone 900 reached a lower bass level, but sounded like a large bass drum with a blanket in it. The Grado SR225I would probably be my second choice, it was very FAST, but lacked bass PUNCH....I think that's probably what impresses me most about this headphone - it is very FAST, and nothing even came close to the clear hard hitting PUNCH PUNCH FAST - HARD HARD HARD !!!! of this headphone. Believe me you, I was all set to spend big time cash on a headphone, and amp, had it all alotted in the budget, wanted to spend it.....but in the end, I couldn't believe it, but I packed all of these headphones up and the EF2A amp, and sent them back to Amazon.....
   
  I have found my ideal with the Digizoid ZO amp, and the SOL Tracks HD headphone. Also as an aside, if you listen to a lot of streaming music, I stream http://http://www.di.fm/ epic trance channel, through music player http://http://www.winamp.com/ select their options..equalizers..pree-loaded, SKA...select visualization...( kinda corny - but I like ). It took me a LONG time and a lot of research to get here....Try it, all you have to loose is return postage to Amazon if you don't like the headphones, but for $ 95 - why risk loosing out on what you could actually be experiencing.....don't listen to the stodgy old violin/ cello " experts "opinions... I give you MY word, hooked up with the ZO bass turned up, running a hard bass line, Nothing will Punch like this set up !!!!
   
  My Two Cents !!!


----------



## Th3Guardian698

Does anyone know what level of bass boost in db the Digizoid Z02 puts out?


----------



## blueangel2323

th3guardian698 said:


> Does anyone know what level of bass boost in db the Digizoid Z02 puts out?



 
 It's adjustable in 32 steps. Level 1 is around 4.5db, level 32 is over 20db.


----------



## chengsta

Yea, I have the sol republic tracks HD and also the zo2.  Also the e11.  Together, they just knock your socks off.  However, If you want to listen to anything with accoustics or wind music, anything that requires speed and treble, then this combo really isn't all that great.  I blame my cursed taste in music being too broad.  Overall this combo just gets a bit too dark and veiled.


----------



## Dodgercat

Do you own the Graddo SR225I ???  I also auditioned this headphone, VERY fast, but just didn't have quite enough bass for me.
   
  Alex


----------



## Th3Guardian698

chengsta said:


> Yea, I have the sol republic tracks HD and also the zo2.  Also the e11.  Together, they just knock your socks off.  However, If you want to listen to anything with accoustics or wind music, anything that requires speed and treble, then this combo really isn't all that great.  I blame my cursed taste in music being too broad.  Overall this combo just gets a bit too dark and veiled.




Of you pair the Fiio E11 with the Digizoid Z02? I have the E11 and I'm still want more bass out of my Sony XB600. Think that this would be a good combo?


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





th3guardian698 said:


> Of you pair the Fiio E11 with the Digizoid Z02? I have the E11 and I'm still want more bass out of my Sony XB600. Think that this would be a good combo?


 

 You talking about double amping E-11/ZO?  If so, yes, it's a great combo I used for months.  ZO on high gain, E-11 driving the volume
   
  Source---------->LOD---------------->E-11------------->ZO on high gain---------------->headphone---------------->smile.


----------



## Th3Guardian698

Awesome! I'm ordering my V-moda M100 later today so I'm holding off on buying a Z02. But if all else fails that's what I'm getting.


----------



## chengsta

Quote: 





th3guardian698 said:


> Of you pair the Fiio E11 with the Digizoid Z02? I have the E11 and I'm still want more bass out of my Sony XB600. Think that this would be a good combo?


 

 If you don't mind the tracks getting really really warm, it's a great combo for vibrating your ears.  You won't be able to enjoy anything with strings/vocals/wind.


----------



## dryvadeum

Can you use the ZO purely as a hardware bass boost through line out to another amp?


----------



## quisxx

M


----------



## quisxx

Edit:
  Posted in the wrong thread


----------



## uzunaruto

I'm looking to upgrade from the fiio e6. Can the ZO2.3 handle different genre's of music well or should i look at the e11?


----------



## quisxx

To my ears yes, but it is subject to personal opinion.
  Every genre of music i listen to with the ZO it really does enhance it.  The bass boost from the zo is nothing like the bass coming out of a fiio or any other amp, app, or EQ i have ever used. The thing is its impossible to describe the way this changes the sound, you have to hear this little thing for yourself.
   
  I thought it would sound similar or exactly like the bass from other amps i have used, but it is something entirely different.


----------



## chengsta

Quote: 





uzunaruto said:


> I'm looking to upgrade from the fiio e6. Can the ZO2.3 handle different genre's of music well or should i look at the e11?


 

 at yellow +, in my experience, rock, metal, jazz, classical, vocals, and things with wind instruments will sound really dull and muffled.  I think the zo2 is only good with genres like hip hop, dance, techno, trance, the beaty type of music.


----------



## uzunaruto

Ok I see, this sounds like the type of amp to get with neutral or bright (think thats the right term) sounding headphones only then?


----------



## chengsta

pretty much.


----------



## quisxx

chengsta said:


> pretty much.


I disagree, but like I said its sugestive. How I/he hears things, and how you hear them will be different.


----------



## uzunaruto

I'll probly end up with one anyway since It seems like a handy little device to keep around. I've bought a few "bass enhanced" claimed headphones/iems that were no such thing.
   
  Thanks for the help you guys


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





uzunaruto said:


> I'll probly end up with one anyway since It seems like a handy little device to keep around. I've bought a few "bass enhanced" claimed headphones/iems that were no such thing.
> 
> Thanks for the help you guys


 

 These are for sure bass enhancers.  No doubt.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> These are for sure bass enhancers.  No doubt.


 
   
  +1, this device adds a big boost of bass without ruining the rest of the range concidering the big boost it adds. Now we're talking like entry-lvl bassy headphones about M50 or so headphones being able to turn into something about XB500 levels of bass while sounding much much better while at it too. With my Q40 + ZO I have even significantly more bass than stock XB500 for comparison's sake while it sounds MUUUUCH better at the same time too. That's why I love it, a basshead's dream.


----------



## krismusic

RPG Wizard. Would you agree that the Zo is great for electronic big beat stuff but maybe not for female vocals and the like? Horses for courses.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> RPG Wizard. Would you agree that the Zo is great for electronic big beat stuff but maybe not for female vocals and the like? Horses for courses.


 
   
  I'm satisfied with anything I throw at it, maybe it's synergy between the headphone and amp dunno or maybe it's just my preference. The ZO has this ability to make it more analog sounding and I'm a fan of analog sound (ie the opposite of crispy digital "raspiness" Grado-style sound but organic more mellow sound). The ZO is very source dependant though as it seems to be an analogical built amp as far I understand it which isn't usually the case (the signal being processed digitally and back to analog output like FiiO amps etc), if source is of good quality, the output from ZO will also be very good quality, particularly noticeable when I had the Soundblaster ZxR installed comparing it to Realtek onboard, the fine detail, texture was kept nicely intact when ran out of the ZxR card versus the onboard chip, very big difference.


----------



## krismusic

Interesting. I'll have to listen to it more. I also feel that it imparts a nice analogue "organic" sound. I guess I mean non digital. Your saying that the Zo operates in the analogue rather than digital domain makes sense. I find the warmth and weight a bit too much with my IE8's. Which is hardly surprising. The Zo is much better with my ACS T15's which are much less bass oriented so yes definitely synergy is key. I still prefer the IE8's, Arrow amp combo though. More balanced and natural to my ears. The Zo is a great little thing to have and well worth the modest price but I would not want it to be my only option...


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> Interesting. I'll have to listen to it more. I also feel that it imparts a nice analogue "organic" sound. I guess I mean non digital. Your saying that the Zo operates in the analogue rather than digital domain makes sense. I find the warmth and weight a bit too much with my IE8's. Which is hardly surprising. The Zo is much better with my ACS T15's which are much less bass oriented so yes definitely synergy is key. I still prefer the IE8's, Arrow amp combo though. More balanced and natural to my ears. The Zo is a great little thing to have and well worth the modest price but I would not want it to be my only option...


 
   
  Well that's why I'm thinking it will be hard for me to switch headphone because synergy is so great atm with Q40, it's also of course source dependant, funnily the ZO*2.1* (louder, slightly more bass, slightly more midcentric vs ZO2.3) works just excellent with Realtek onboard (a bit recessed mids) but works not so great out of ZxR (a bit too muddy, slightly overpowering midbass and slightly too much lower mids, too little highs) , ZO*2.3* again works pretty good from ZxR but not so well with Realtek onboard chip (too little mids, slightly too much highs for my liking leading to very slightly thin sound for my taste, want more "meat" / organic thick sound ) with the Q40 headphones.... so yea synergy is an important matter. At least I have both ZO2.1 and 2.3 so I can pick whichever works better with the source as to when I need more mids and more powerful bass I reach for ZO2.1 and when I need more highs I reach for ZO2.3. Also ZO2.1 tends to work pretty well with weak sources while ZO2.3 generally works pretty great with already pretty nicely powered source due to 2.1 having a bit higher gain. Same can be said for the headphones, headphones such as XB500 is such a bad fit with ZO2.1, suprisingly ZO2.3 sounds even quite nice with XB500 (as long as you keep to like level 2-3 max or the bass gets quite overhelming). ZO2.1 = generally better with higher ohm or less sensitive headphones or not bassmonster headphones (50 - 150 ohm or so) while ZO2.3 works quite fine with low ohm / sensitive headphones in comparison and can sound quite okay also up to "bassmonster"-lvl headphones at lower bass levels.
   
  Well that's my observations so far.


----------



## krismusic

Hmmm. I was thinking tonight that it would be great if there was a "Zo" for mids. Personally I find that the most critical area and of course compromised in the IE8's. same with the Arrow. Has bass and treble boost. I wish it had mid boost! Regarding source it sounds like you have some good knowledge of laptop options. I'm not too informed technically. I use an iPhone 4S which I prefer to my iPod. But interesting that you find the Zo muddy with some sources. That might be my issue. The IE8's are frustrating though. I have custom tips for them which are very good and the Arrow seems to prevent the bass smearing the mids as much as un amped would just like more detail and "presence". Anyway. Good talking to you. Hope others got some info from my waffle.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> Hmmm. I was thinking tonight that it would be great if there was a "Zo" for mids. Personally I find that the most critical area and of course compromised in the IE8's. same with the Arrow. Has bass and treble boost. I wish it had mid boost! Regarding source it sounds like you have some good knowledge of laptop options. I'm not too informed technically. I use an iPhone 4S which I prefer to my iPod. But interesting that you find the Zo muddy with some sources. That might be my issue. The IE8's are frustrating though. I have custom tips for them which are very good and the Arrow seems to prevent the bass smearing the mids as much as un amped would just like more detail and "presence". Anyway. Good talking to you. Hope others got some info from my waffle.


 
   
  You had needed the sound of ZO2.1 in your config it appears, then you'd get nicer mids in that particular pairing. But ZO2.1 doesn't work well with IEMs though why it was discontinued due to excess hissing / too loud output volume. I'm actually suprised how nice vocals sounds like on Realtek onboard + ZO2.1 + Q40. Very nice female vocal performance for the source concidered. 
   
  BTW, probably at some point in future there will be still a ZO3 with "Full-range SmartVektor technology" meaning both bass + treble control. Remains to be seen how exactly the curve profile for the treble range is configured though if it also leaves a gap there at say 500Hz - 2kHz or so especially.


----------



## krismusic

Yes. When you mentioned the attributes of the 2.1 I thought that sounded like a good option. Hiss would rule it out though. I only use IEM's. I have heard about the proposed 3.0 and will be very interested. I would always be up for buying new products from Digizoid. Even with my reservations. They are producing some very interesting technology. Definitely more than a gimmick.


----------



## jms209

Sorry if it against the rules,but didn't want to post this on the sell/trade forum.
   
  I have a Z02.3(used for 3 months) and was planning on selling it on ebay.
  How much do you think I can get for it?
  Seems that it is not a fast selling item,so don't want to waste my time posting the item if nobody would buy!


----------



## krismusic

You might find it more likely to sell in classifieds here maybe. 1/2 original purchase price is pretty standard for second hand I believe.


----------



## jms209

Can't post there since I don't have 15 post -_-


----------



## georgelai57

Just for the hell of it, iPod Classic >> LOD >> either Fiio e12 or Arrow 4G >> ZO 2.3 >> headphones.


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

You tend to get better results when double amping the zo2 if the amp comes first in the chain after the iPod line out and then from there use headphone out to zo2 on high gain. Only way it seems to avoid distortion


----------



## quisxx

dutchi merengue said:


> You tend to get better results when double amping the zo2 if the amp comes first in the chain after the iPod line out and then from there use headphone out to zo2 on high gain. Only way it seems to avoid distortion



Funny thing, for me it's the exact opposite. It doesn't seem to matter which IEM or can I use.


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

So how are you chaining your equipment?


----------



## Focker

Anyone know if Digizoid has anything going on these days? I've sent two emails and haven't heard back, whereas before they were pretty responsive. Hoping to hear more about some of the product ideas that they had planned.


----------



## MizMoxie

ZO3 is on it's way...! Stay tuned for details!


----------



## ClieOS

Nice!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

D


----------



## Oregonian

mizmoxie said:


> ZO3 is on it's way...! Stay tuned for details!




Bring it!!!!!


----------



## SoulSyde

mizmoxie said:


> ZO3 is on it's way...! Stay tuned for details!


----------



## SoulSyde

mizmoxie said:


> ZO3 is on it's way...! Stay tuned for details!




Patiently staying tuned... 

How about teasing us with some info?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Personally I'd hope that the very interesting BETA-programme would continue. =)


----------



## MizMoxie

I promise... more details will be coming VERY VERY soon. Although I can't reveal too much right now, I can say it...
 • Will have an anodized aluminum enclosure (not much bigger or heavier than ZO2)
 • Have an OLED screen
 • Over 1,000 different contours to choose from --> 32 levels for low frequencies (like ZO2) + 32 levels for high frequencies
 • No high/low gain modes -- volume can be adjusted continuously from mute to max (even with a line-level input!)
 • Headroom & output power will be MUCH higher
 • NOISE-FREE!


----------



## Oregonian

Thank you for the info! When will it be released?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

mizmoxie said:


> I promise... more details will be coming VERY VERY soon. Although I can't reveal too much right now, I can say it...
> • Will have an anodized aluminum enclosure (not much bigger or heavier than ZO2)
> • Have an OLED screen
> • Over 1,000 different contours to choose from --> 32 levels for low frequencies (like ZO2) + 32 levels for high frequencies
> ...


 
  
DDD

 Sounds like too good to be true, possibly I could start using the SoundBlaster ZxR as my source with this new ZO as with my current ZO2.1 that seems to work best with Q40 doesn't pair nicely with that soundcard but sounds fantastic with Realtek onboard (the latest ALC1150). With ZxR the balance is overly warm and smooth while with the Realtek ALC1150 it sounds perfectly balanced, nice n crispy without lacking highs presence.
  
 Wonder what pricing will be like, sounds like it will MINIMUM be like $149 but even that seems like a stretch.


----------



## SoulSyde

mizmoxie said:


> • NOISE-FREE!




That was my only real complaint before. 

I'm in.


----------



## ClieOS

Wow, that's something to look forward to!


----------



## ChrisSC

Really looking forward to this... I hope that they didn't spend extra money on the OLED screen in lieu of spending extra $ improving the amp section... But knowing them, I bet not! Thanks zo team, looking forward to your announcement!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Would be cool to get some graphs regarding how the treble contour looks like.


----------



## ClieOS

rpgwizard said:


> Would be cool to get some graphs regarding how the treble contour looks like.


 
  
 Take a look here (pdf).


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

clieos said:


> Take a look here (pdf).


 
  
 Good find  Would never have thought to look there. Would be cool to hear ATH-WS99 + ZO3, seems like a good combo for bassheads since WS99 is unusually forward in the mids for quite generous boosted bass headphone.


----------



## Oregonian

You want some beta testers, you know where to look.....................


----------



## kupleh

Seems it would going to work well with iem because it has low/high gain feature. Looking forward to it..


----------



## MizMoxie

oregonian said:


> Thank you for the info! When will it be released?


 
  
  
  
 We're aiming for December - hopefully before X-mas.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

mizmoxie said:


> We're aiming for December - hopefully before X-mas.


 

 Well I know what my X-mas gift will be this year then.


----------



## psygeist

rpgwizard said:


> Well I know what my X-mas gift will be this year then.


 

 I hope you won't be the beta tester


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

psygeist said:


> I hope you won't be the beta tester


 

 Nono, even if I have to buy it for myself it will be like a gift.  

 I've been thinking though about the treble adjustment, might be good if it was possible to also decrease it, some headphones especially Ultrasone PRO900 would benefit by a decrease.


----------



## blueangel2323

According to the graphs in that document it looks like the treble can only be increased, not decreased.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

blueangel2323 said:


> According to the graphs in that document it looks like the treble can only be increased, not decreased.


 

 Yes I'm aware of that, I'm just thinking loudly hopefully giving digiZoid ideas. Decreasing highs also means you'd get more mids as a result, in case it's like v2.1 (more mid-forward, highs slightly rolled-off) vs v2.3 (slight v-shape signature with pushed back mids) then it could help to give a warmer fullier sound if highs would be decreased 1-2 steps so it would be quite useful and increase the chances of liking the sound. 

 So in case ZO3 would be V-shape sounding to begin with, the additional treble boosting won't do me any good for example as I'm more of a balanced mids & highs lover, don't like V-shape sound when mids gets pushed to the background, I prefer them fairly in your-face. So would be cool to have the possibility to go down to like -5dB on the highs or so maybe pushing mids to the front instead.

 I would personally make it go at least 5 steps below "zero-level" with the highs, possibly 10 with 0.5dB steps, that would sound reasonable, 10 down, 22 up (it's not like you will need much more than 11dB treble boost)


----------



## SoulSyde

Unfortunately, most non-audiophiles favor a V-shaped signature.  There's evidence of this in the way that most pop songs are mastered these days.  Sharp highs and boomy lows are what the "average joe/jane" is looking for.
  
 If you want forward mids and good bass I would suggest the Arrow amp or much of what Ray Samuels makes.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

soulsyde said:


> If you want forward mids and good bass I would suggest the Arrow amp or much of what Ray Samuels makes.


 

 But I need that 0.5dB step adjustment, Arrow is just 2 step setting so then I have to search for the suitable headphone to fit the bass boost options while besides that satisfy me in the mids and highs at the same time (almost impossible). I'm a perfectionist, I also master music on a daily basis, for me a 0.5-1dB variety can be the case of either liking or loving the sound...
  
 With the current setup with Realtek ALC1150 onboard chip with onboard amps (never heard onboard sound anywhere near this quality before) + ZO2.1 @ "yellow" + Q40 I have pretty much my ideal balance, biiiig bassy with balanced mids & highs presence so I'm scared ZO3 might lead to a more unbalanced tonality with probably the new components used so therefore the more adjustability the bigger chance I will find my preferred balance again.


----------



## blueangel2323

At least it's easy to reduce treble using EQ. Boosting bass on the other had is more difficult because you can get distortion, which is why the ZO is so good - it can boost bass by insane amounts without distortion.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

blueangel2323 said:


> At least it's easy to reduce treble using EQ. Boosting bass on the other had is more difficult because you can get distortion, which is why the ZO is so good - it can boost bass by insane amounts without distortion.


 

 But the prob is there's no good cheap nicely working EQ that would be system-wide. I use wasapi so then it gets even trickier.  I've thought about purchasing some proper 200~$250 hardware 31-band EQ at some point though but they are kinda clumsy and not really optimized for headphone-use.


----------



## blueangel2323

rpgwizard said:


> But the prob is there's no good cheap nicely working EQ that would be system-wide. I use wasapi so then it gets even trickier.  I've thought about purchasing some proper 200~$250 hardware 31-band EQ at some point though but they are kinda clumsy and not really optimized for headphone-use.


 
  
 Check this out: http://www.head-fi.org/t/683931/eq31-1-3-oct-graphics-equalizer-for-windows
  
 I haven't tried it, but it looks like it might be good. Not sure if it'll work with wasapi though.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

blueangel2323 said:


> Check this out: http://www.head-fi.org/t/683931/eq31-1-3-oct-graphics-equalizer-for-windows
> 
> I haven't tried it, but it looks like it might be good. Not sure if it'll work with wasapi though.


 

 Yea I know but it doesn't work with WASAPI. I think only VST EQ plugin in conjunction with a VST program works with WASAPI. But that's a bit of a hazzle to use.


----------



## Focker

mizmoxie said:


> I promise... more details will be coming VERY VERY soon. Although I can't reveal too much right now, I can say it...
> • Will have an anodized aluminum enclosure (not much bigger or heavier than ZO2)
> • Have an OLED screen
> • Over 1,000 different contours to choose from --> 32 levels for low frequencies (like ZO2) + 32 levels for high frequencies
> ...


 
  
 Wow, that's ambitious! Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## goswser

I've recently been looking for an amp for my IEMS (H-200) and was really getting interested in the ZO2 as there has been a lot of talk about. It is portable, would fit good with my cowon z2. But now they have ZO3 coming out I might just as well wait for that one instead. I checked their homepage but there wasn't anything to be found about the ZO3, any ideas when they will release some information about it? It seems they are totally silent about it.


----------



## SoulSyde

Any updates MizMoxie?


----------



## h1a8

Any links where I can get a digizoid zo (version 1 or 2 doesn't matter to me and used or new also doesn't matter)?


----------



## Oregonian

h1a8 said:


> Any links where I can get a digizoid zo (version 1 or 2 doesn't matter to me and used or new also doesn't matter)?




Have you tried Amazon?


----------



## MizMoxie

focker said:


> Wow, that's ambitious! Can't wait to hear it!


 
  
 We can't wait for you to hear it either... This baby is a *BIG* step up from previous ZOs in every aspect possible!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


goswser said:


> I've recently been looking for an amp for my IEMS (H-200) and was really getting interested in the ZO2 as there has been a lot of talk about. It is portable, would fit good with my cowon z2. But now they have ZO3 coming out I might just as well wait for that one instead. I checked their homepage but there wasn't anything to be found about the ZO3, any ideas when they will release some information about it? It seems they are totally silent about it.


 
  


soulsyde said:


> Any updates MizMoxie?


 
  
 We've now got a temporary landing page for ZO3 on our website. It doesn't contain any product info yet (just a newsletter signup). For the moment it's just a placeholder until I get the word that the product design is concrete (which should be within the next couple days): http://www.digizoid.com/index.php?p=zo3
  
_But_... I'm actually in the process of setting up our first blog where Paul and I will be making frequent ZO3 progress updates (w/pics & all), post in-depth audio development discussions, AND give you guys first-looks at the enclosure, user interface, interfacing controls, etc. I will let you all know when the blog goes live, and we encourage as much feedback as you guys want to give via comments on these posts!! We love hearing from y'all, and like we did for the ZO2 development, we're looking for collaborative discussion on the product design (and who knows... beta testing privileges for those showing the most love may be in the future... wink wink) 
  
  
 Paul's now to the point where SmartVektor FullSpec audio circuits are done & integrated, and he's now finalizing a few other things related to the high power amplifier circuit. Oh, yeah... did I mention yet that ZO3 is actually **two** amps in one? Yes, you read that right – SVT has been built on one set of opamps, and when it's turned off, it's essentially bypassing that circuitry, and it switches over to a different set of circuits that are your traditional headphone amplifier design!!
  
 So with ZO3 you're getting 2 awesome products crammed into just 1 teeny-tiny device! And from the looks of it (no guarantees yet tho), it's gonna be smaller than the ZO2! Woot woot!


----------



## SoulSyde

mizmoxie said:


> We've now got a temporary landing page for ZO3 on our website. It doesn't contain any product info yet (just a newsletter signup). For the moment it's just a placeholder until I get the word that the product design is concrete (which should be within the next couple days): http://www.digizoid.com/index.php?p=zo3


 
  
 Sub'd


----------



## ClieOS

soulsyde said:


> Sub'd


 
  
 x2. I am interested in this:


mizmoxie said:


> Paul's now to the point where SmartVektor FullSpec audio circuits are done & integrated, and he's now finalizing a few other things related to the high power amplifier circuit. Oh, yeah... did I mention yet that ZO3 is actually **two** amps in one? Yes, you read that right – SVT has been built on one set of opamps, and when it's turned off, it's essentially bypassing that circuitry, and it switches over to a different set of circuits that are your traditional headphone amplifier design!!


----------



## Focker

mizmoxie said:


> it's gonna be smaller than the ZO2! Woot woot!


 
  
 Wow, now THAT would be truly impressive! 
  
 I really think this could be a huge home run for you guys...it's pretty clear from the landscape right now that smaller, portable devices are becoming extremely popular...and many people love tweakabilty with their audio, so this will be right up their alley. 
  
 Thanks for the update, MM!


----------



## SoulSyde

I feel like I'm in need of a ZO3 update.


----------



## Focker

soulsyde said:


> I feel like I'm in need of a ZO3 update.


 
  
 haha....given the last update or two, I'm very eager to learn more, too...this could be an amazing little product


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

soulsyde said:


> I feel like I'm in need of a ZO3 update.


 
  
 Same! Love the MTG reference haha, been into that.


----------



## asdfvtn

I've been holding back from tell my girlfriend I want an E18 for birthday/Christmas since I'm waiting for information on this..


----------



## MizMoxie

Hey everyone!
  
 Good news... the final circuit board design is complete, and we are now working on securing a manufacturer. Besides that, we are wrapping up the details on the enclosure, and hopefully should have that finalized very soon. 
  
 I personally apologize for the lack of info on our website, as I am currently in the process of a redesign. As I mentioned before, the new site will also include a blog, which I am extremely excited about because it will be our opportunity to further explain the inner workings of SmartVektor!


----------



## Focker

mizmoxie said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Good news... the final circuit board design is complete, and we are now working on securing a manufacturer. Besides that, we are wrapping up the details on the enclosure, and hopefully should have that finalized very soon.
> 
> I personally apologize for the lack of info on our website, as I am currently in the process of a redesign. As I mentioned before, the new site will also include a blog, which I am extremely excited about because it will be our opportunity to further explain the inner workings of SmartVektor!


 
  
 No worries...that sounds amazing, so I'm sure I speak for most when I say we'd rather you take the time to get it right rather than release it too early and have issues. You can already put me down for a sale, though...this is going to be very interesting to see how it pairs with the Audeze LCD-x I'm gonna get in December.


----------



## SoulSyde

mizmoxie said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Good news... the final circuit board design is complete, and we are now working on securing a manufacturer. Besides that, we are wrapping up the details on the enclosure, and hopefully should have that finalized very soon.
> 
> I personally apologize for the lack of info on our website, as I am currently in the process of a redesign. As I mentioned before, the new site will also include a blog, which I am extremely excited about because it will be our opportunity to further explain the inner workings of SmartVektor!


 
  
 Thanks again for another update.  Forever waiting with baited breath.


----------



## psygeist

soulsyde said:


> Thanks again for another update.  Forever waiting with baited breath.


 
 bated ?


----------



## SoulSyde

psygeist said:


> bated ?




LOL, or that. 

I'm usually the grammar police.


----------



## laughingbuddha

Anyone selling a DigiZoid ZO2 ?


----------



## krismusic

I'm using the Zo with my ACS T15's with very good results. However listening to a piece of music I know well with a lot of sub bass. When the bass drops it goes so far and then disappears. I take it that this is because the frequency is beyond the range of the headphone. Will this cause any damage?


----------



## MizMoxie

krismusic said:


> I'm using the Zo with my ACS T15's with very good results. However listening to a piece of music I know well with a lot of sub bass. When the bass drops it goes so far and then disappears. I take it that this is because the frequency is beyond the range of the headphone. Will this cause any damage?


 
  
 Yes, it's because those frequencies are beyond the range of what the headphones can reproduce. As long as you're not getting distortion, it won't damage your 'phones.


----------



## krismusic

mizmoxie said:


> Yes, it's because those frequencies are beyond the range of what the headphones can reproduce. As long as you're not getting distortion, it won't damage your 'phones.



Thanks for that. It sounds very clean and controlled until it disappears.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

mizmoxie said:


> Yes, it's because those frequencies are beyond the range of what the headphones can reproduce. As long as you're not getting distortion, it won't damage your 'phones.


 

 How's it going with ZO3? Any updates incoming?  Really had wanted one for Xmas. 

 BTW, would it be possible to tweak the treble adjustment so that it also allows treble decrease adjustment in order to maximize its useability? For already V-shape sounding headphones like DT770, DT990, Ultrasone Pro900, Denon Dxxxx series, B&W P7 etc it could be a welcomed feature. It wouldn't need a large dip to the sub-zero side probably, I'm thinking roughly -3dB ~ -5dB or so would be very helpful already. I had personally tweaked the treble adjustment to go from -3dB to +7dB roughly as the very minimum treble adjustment range on both extremes which probably covers roughly 75% of people's needs (ofc depending how you intend to do the adjustment -10 to +10 dB could allow for more freedom and to cover 95%(+) of people's needs). Same could probably be applied as far as bass adjustment goes so that it starts with a bass decrease, on the ZOs released so far, I feel there's an excess amount of steps upwards as it is as it doesn't make that much difference any longer when going past halfway or so, I'd rather assign 5 of those 32 steps on my ZO1/2 towards the negative side (again to increase ZO's usability in different scenarios when some people could find it useful to decrease a headphone's bass response).


----------



## krismusic

I'm listening to my ACS T15's through an Arrow and Zo2. This combination sounds fantastic but probably artificially boosted. 
To get this level of dynamics and detail without the Zo would be even better IMHO. 
I could try an expensive pair of customs as I imagine this is what they might sound like but I am concerned that even this might not give such an exciting sound. Someone earlier in the thread mentioned that they find the Zo addictive. Am I heading in the direction of getting used to a boosted sound and that anything else is going to sound flat?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

krismusic said:


> Am I heading in the direction of getting used to a boosted sound and that anything else is going to sound flat?


 

 I'm having this problem myself, I'm addicted to ZO's fullbodied sound signature (the ZO2.1 I use even more so than v2.3). Hopefully that's a case of gain/amping and future ZO3 users will hopefully experience the same (or better). ^^ It makes "lean" headphones turn into fullsize speakers with lots of body, both to bass and everything else, gone is the "thin" headphone sound. This is what I've become addicted to with ZO why I'm looking forward to ZO3 that's supposed to be even better and a lot more powerful in the amping department too. 

 It's definitely coloring the sound of headphones to sound "bigger & more powerful" aka. "phat" but for me it's started to become like ZO-less the headphones sound "wrong" now.  It's good for digiZoid though because I'm not even interested in other amps right now, well possibly as pre-amps. xD The ZO3 probably takes care of that though if it has that much more power.


----------



## krismusic

Hi RPG. Wizard. 
Do you think that while the Zo makes mid price 'phones more pleasurable to listen to it is different when you move up to top tier 'phones? 
The thing that gets me about the Zo is that it improves so much more than just the bass. 
I'll either scrimp together enough to buy a pair of full customs or give in and look forward to the Zo3!!!


----------



## krismusic

Here's a thought. Anyone on here using the Zo with high end IEM's?


----------



## chengsta

I have tried the zo2.3 several times with my jh16's and I had to put them back into the closet every time.  It puts out a ton of bass, but barely more than my jds labs C5 amp.  Smart vector looks great on paper, but in practice it isn't all that great.  It's still just alot of midbass, and not that good low bass that I like.  It does change the sound enough to where it bugs me.  At the same bass levels, the C5 is just has superior clarity and bass detail.
  
 I think that basically, the more sensitive the IEM's the better off you are with something else.  The zo2 though is awesome if all you're looking for is gobs of bass.  Also the lack of clarity at high bass levels is probably not that big of a deal to normal people.


----------



## krismusic

Thanks for the reply Chengsta. To be fair the JH16 is a bassy 'phone from what I read. Possibly a little bit similar to using the Zo with my IE8's. Too much of a good thing!
With the T15's I am not just getting wodges of bass though. The Zo seems to perform the same trick as I have found with a sub in a speaker set up. By controlling the bass the other frequencies and separation are improved. 
I think you are right though that the Zo is boosting the mid bass more than anything else though. That is probably what is bugging me about the sound. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Wrong, it's actually among the more subbass focused boosts around:


  
 At lvl8 we have as low as 35Hz centered bass boost! At lvl32 as low as 25Hz!!
  
 But I prefer personally about equally much subbass as midbass why I usually grab headphones which sufficient midbass so when paired with ZO it won't be too subbass skewed.


----------



## krismusic

The problem may be that the Zo may produce those low frequencies but the T15's cannot reproduce them.


----------



## MizMoxie

chengsta said:


> I have tried the zo2.3 several times with my jh16's and I had to put them back into the closet every time.  It puts out a ton of bass, but barely more than my jds labs C5 amp.  Smart vector looks great on paper, but in practice it isn't all that great.  It's still just alot of midbass, and not that good low bass that I like.  It does change the sound enough to where it bugs me.  At the same bass levels, the C5 is just has superior clarity and bass detail.
> 
> I think that basically, the more sensitive the IEM's the better off you are with something else.  The zo2 though is awesome if all you're looking for is gobs of bass.  Also the lack of clarity at high bass levels is probably not that big of a deal to normal people.


 
  
  
 Since I'm not in a position where I can comment on how effective/good zo's sub-bass capabilities are when compared to other products, I can say it was specifically designed to reproduce sub-bass. Btw… regardless of which kind of bass boost you use, other freq ranges will be affected in some way, shape or form. However, a key part of what zo's tech does actively works to reduce compromising the mid-bass and midrange freqs. More on that aspect deserves it's own discussion, which i'll have to save for another day.
  
 Obviously zo isn't gonna be everyone's cup of tea. But my experience after trying it with oodles of different gear & systems, is that zo's performance can't be predicted with a certain type or category of headphone/iem. It really depends on the specific phones/iems you're pairing it with, as well as how you have the volume & gain levels set up in your rig (personally i find that's the beauty of the zo… it's versatility).
  
  
*krismusic* -  I think ZO3 may be exactly what you need to get the listening experience you're looking for (then again, I'm biased, lol). Not only has ZO3's overall audio performance improved significantly, it has an even greater amount versatility. It's essentially a traditional "transparent" amp, plus the FullSpec SmartVektor technology - which for now you could think of as a pocket-sized 1024-band EQ w/built-in soundstage improvement). I'm still trying to figure out how to describe zo3 without it sounding too "gimmicky", and for now, it's the most relatable thing I've come up with!


----------



## Oregonian

mizmoxie said:


> Since I'm not in a position where I can comment on how effective/good zo's sub-bass capabilities are when compared to other products, I can say it was specifically designed to reproduce sub-bass. Btw… regardless of which kind of bass boost you use, other freq ranges will be affected in some way, shape or form. However, a key part of what zo's tech does actively works to reduce compromising the mid-bass and midrange freqs. More on that aspect deserves it's own discussion, which i'll have to save for another day.
> 
> Obviously zo isn't gonna be everyone's cup of tea. But my experience after trying it with oodles of different gear & systems, is that zo's performance can't be predicted with a certain type or category of headphone/iem. It really depends on the specific phones/iems you're pairing it with, as well as how you have the volume & gain levels set up in your rig (personally i find that's the beauty of the zo… it's versatility).
> 
> ...


 

 So thanks for popping in but what we all want to know is when is the ZO3 coming out?  It was supposed to be around an Xmas launch..................and we would have bought one for Xmas presents to ourselves.  Update please..................and thanks in advance.


----------



## MizMoxie

oregonian said:


> So thanks for popping in but what we all want to know is when is the ZO3 coming out?  It was supposed to be around an Xmas launch..................and we would have bought one for Xmas presents to ourselves.  Update please..................and thanks in advance.




I know... I know. *Bows down head in shame*
An update from me is long overdue. but to give u the latest & greatest info, I need to get an update from the professor first (yes, that's what his friends call him). If for some reason u don't hear from me later today, I'm granting you official "incessant poke and prod privileges" lol


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Amp transparent mode (disabled SmartVektor tech) + FullSpec SmartVektor tech + 1024-band EQ + soundstage improvement (Crossfading?) Wow! But can you also go negative values with the EQing?



 The versatility of this thing is unlike any other portable amp. I've many times thought about getting a hardware EQ but good 31 band EQs cost usually like $250 or so and they are big as a DVD player. With ZO3 it maybe wouldn't even be needed. =)


----------



## krismusic

Hi Mixmoxie. I'm definitely in for the Zo3. I am impressed with the smartvector tech. Just haven't managed to get to that sweet spot where I can relax and forget the equipment.


----------



## MizMoxie

rpgwizard said:


> Amp transparent mode (disabled SmartVektor tech) + FullSpec SmartVektor tech + 1024-band EQ + soundstage improvement (Crossfading?) Wow! But can you also go negative values with the EQing?


 
  
  
 First, the soundstaging isn't anything remotely close to crossfading, so using the term "soundstage improvement" is the best way I've been able to convey the benefits of whatever you want to call the process (again, I find myself coming back to the "what do you call it, and how do you describe it issue, LOL).
  
 When it comes to attenuating certain frequencies (what you refer to as "go negative"), it's unfortunately not what the technology was designed to do, so at this point in time it really isn't an option. However, with future versions (where the "EQing" aspect can be completely user-controlled and customized), it may be feasible. But we'll see…


----------



## krismusic

So, when is it going to be available? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not that we want it before it's ready!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

mizmoxie said:


> When it comes to attenuating certain frequencies (what you refer to as "go negative"), it's unfortunately not what the technology was designed to do, so at this point in time it really isn't an option. However, with future versions (where the "EQing" aspect can be completely user-controlled and customized), it may be feasible. But we'll see…


 

 Fair enough, it's just I'd find it very useful to be able to tweak the timbre (mids vs highs balance, warm/dark = more mids than highs, cold/bright = more highs than mids) of the headphones as I tend to search for balanced mids & highs presence with a boosted bass. I'm worried that ZO3 might be brighter sounding than my ZO2.1 that I still love using instead of v2.3 due to the slightly warmer sound signature which makes the mids very fullbodied and up-front sounding on my M-Audio Q40. For me clear mids isn't enough and I see that easy to achieve too, but I also want them to be reasonably up-front and have enough weight/thickness to them or else I tend to get bored.


----------



## MizMoxie

krismusic said:


> So, when is it going to be available?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm in the process of writing a "latest updates" post, which you can find on a new ZO3 Updates thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/696263/digizoid-zo3-updates-discussion-thread


----------



## krismusic

mizmoxie said:


> I'm in the process of writing a "latest updates" post, which you can find on a new ZO3 Updates thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/696263/digizoid-zo3-updates-discussion-thread



Excellent. Looks like I've got to go and kick tin cans around for a couple of months!;(


----------



## krismusic

rpgwizard said:


> Fair enough, it's just I'd find it very useful to be able to tweak the timbre (mids vs highs balance, warm/dark = more mids than highs, cold/bright = more highs than mids) of the headphones as I tend to search for balanced mids & highs presence with a boosted bass. I'm worried that ZO3 might be brighter sounding than my ZO2.1 that I still love using instead of v2.3 due to the slightly warmer sound signature which makes the mids very fullbodied and up-front sounding on my M-Audio Q40. For me clear mids isn't enough and I see that easy to achieve too, but I also want them to be reasonably up-front and have enough weight/thickness to them or else I tend to get bored.



Actually I have a rather opposite view. I really like the simplicity of the Zo at the moment. 
I've never liked EQ as I do not consider myself skilled enough to re engineer the sound. 
Rather than make up for deficiencies in equipment I like to think of the Zo as an enhancement. 
Keep it simple would be my preference.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

krismusic said:


> Actually I have a rather opposite view. I really like the simplicity of the Zo at the moment.
> I've never liked EQ as I do not consider myself skilled enough to re engineer the sound.
> Rather than make up for deficiencies in equipment I like to think of the Zo as an enhancement.
> Keep it simple would be my preference.


 

 Doesn't surprise me that you're an Apple guy looking at the signature... personally I'm pretty Anti-apple guy as I prefer having control over everything and certainly have the knowledge to do my own adjustments. I'm kinda sad more and more people want simplicity because it hurts us advanced users. Over the past 10 years, everything has become more simple in general. Soundcards used to have tons of settings, now look at the simple Creative Z-series interface etc... It's okay if you offer both more simple and advanced products but often is the case that there is no advanced options left to pick which often annoys me.

 A big reason for why I like the ZO is its configurability, 32-step bass adjustment, configure it exactly like _YOU_ want it.


----------



## krismusic

Didn't mean to make you sad! 
I see where you are coming from and have heard this POV ad infinitum. 
I like things that just work. Shoot me.
It would actually be great if there were two levels of functionality.
I certainly do not find the 2.3 complicated but the 3 sounds much more ambitious.
BTW. MizMoxie. Why specifically do you say that Zo3 may give the sound that I am looking for?


----------



## krismusic

Doh!


----------



## krismusic

Sorry guys.


----------



## Tr1ppy

Can't wait for the Z03!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Whats the difference between .1 version from .2 & .3? I joined headfi later on and I think I have the .1 (first batch). Is it just the dates of manufacture or something added for better?
  
 Thanks


----------



## takutox

can anyone comment on zo2.3 synergy with e12 amp? i know it works very well with e11
  
  
 Quote:


audiobreeder said:


> Whats the difference between .1 version from .2 & .3? I joined headfi later on and I think I have the .1 (first batch). Is it just the dates of manufacture or something added for better?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/589201/digizoid-zo2-3-impression-discussion-thread/855#post_9375957
  
 rpgwizard seems to swear by zo2.1 over 2.3 and says the sound signature is more enjoyable/powerful though, so u might be holding on to a superior version that people are looking for. i wouldnt mind taking that off ur hands


----------



## White Lotus

Guys I'm sorry for grave-digging, but I thought I would show you something interesting, and ask a question :
  
 I was told that my ZO (I think it's a 2.3) is a demo model, and has an interesting feature.
  
 When you switch it on, it goes into the bass adjustment mode (green to red LED) and you can't turn it into any other mode.
  
 When switched off, it bypasses the ZO completely, but still lets sound pass-through, to be able to A/B the effects of the ZO.
  
 Is this normal? Or is mine actually a demo model?
  
 The only drawback seemingly, is that I can't switch between high and low-gain modes. It distorts like crazy when trying to use it with a line-out from say, an iPod.
  
 Here it is, strapped to another amp:


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

That sounds like the first version of ZO2 (or ZO2.1) or possibly the ZO2.2. Those ZO had "passthrough" when turning the device off which I kind of miss in ZO2.3 (well I'm not using 2.1 because of that though) but it's nice when mastering EDM tracks to listen with it turned off to get a second opinion and not having to unplug it is a big convenience.

 ZO2.1 (and maybe ZO2.2) have only one gain setting, the volume adjustment just stays in the blue range (doesn't get purple/pink at max vol). If it's ZO2.1 it provides a fairly good amount of amping (more so than ZO2.3), if it's ZO2.2 then it's actually lowering the output volume compared to not using it.   The only difference between ZO2.1 and ZO2.2 is the amount gain, the ZO2.3 is like having both those gain settings plus some other changes.

 EDIT: Aren't you able to adjust volume if just single-pressing the wheel-button once?


----------



## Lohb

Any of you guys use the Digizoid with modded Fostex T50RP ? I think I will get my ZO 2.3 this weekend but just wonder if it is a good pairing for transportable usage ?
  
 Does anyone know how many full charges/discharges they take ?


----------



## MizMoxie

White Lotus -
 It does sound like you have a demo unit! You're right, that particular configuration shouldn't be used with line-out as it will distort. May I ask where you got it from?


----------



## Oregonian

mizmoxie said:


> White Lotus -
> It does sound like you have a demo unit! You're right, that particular configuration shouldn't be used with line-out as it will distort. May I ask where you got it from?


 

 Good to see you surface MizMoxie. 
  
 Do you have anything to share about the new version?  It's been crickets for the past few months..................and we are ready to try and buy!


----------



## MizMoxie

oregonian said:


> Good to see you surface MizMoxie.
> 
> Do you have anything to share about the new version?  It's been crickets for the past few months..................and we are ready to try and buy!


 
  
 Thanks Oregonian!
  
 Yes, I do have some updates. =)
 We have made significant progress, it just may seem slow-going as there's really only 1 person working on the ZO3 - Paul. This version is also waaayyy more advanced than previous ZOs, so that aspect (along with performing *extensive* testing and getting set up with the right manufacturers), has definitely extended the timeline.
  
 But, I have 3 pieces of good news...
  
 1) All the components are on order, and should be arriving by the end of May/beginning of June. As soon as they are received, we'll begin manufacturing.
  
 2) I'm in the process of getting the website set up to start taking pre-orders.
  
 3) **SmartVektor technology is now officially patented!!** YAYAYAYAY!


----------



## Oregonian

mizmoxie said:


> Thanks Oregonian!
> 
> Yes, I do have some updates. =)
> We have made significant progress, it just may seem slow-going as there's really only 1 person working on the ZO3 - Paul. This version is also waaayyy more advanced than previous ZOs, so that aspect (along with performing *extensive* testing and getting set up with the right manufacturers), has definitely extended the timeline.
> ...


 

 That's awesome news!  Especially about the pre-orders................


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Welcome back to Head-Fi MizMoxie, you've been missed!  I bet there's lots of bassheads drooling for the ZO3. 

 You make it sound like it's taken a long time but for the fact that only one person has developed the product, I say that's pretty quick.  Paul's expertise probably makes that possible though.

 Any pricing decided yet? Guess it's going to be a bit of a bump from ZO2 due to added features/functionalities and expensier hardware.


----------



## lexase721

Has anyone had issues connecting the ZO 2.3 to a receiver? 
  
 I went from headphone out on the receiver to the ZO to my headphones, but on high gain I get ALOT of static. It is so much that is distracting when listening quiet movie scenes. Receiver is connected to PS3. 
  
 I switched to low gain and lowered the volume on the ZO and increased the volume on the receiver, which helped reduce static but then I get popping sounds in loud action scenes. 
  
 I don't have any static issues on computer or Iphone.


----------



## phrosty

lexase721 said:


> Has anyone had issues connecting the ZO 2.3 to a receiver?
> 
> I went from headphone out on the receiver to the ZO to my headphones, but on high gain I get ALOT of static. It is so much that is distracting when listening quiet movie scenes. Receiver is connected to PS3.
> 
> ...


 
 ZO 2.3 can't handle a whole lot of input power. Lower the receiver's volume until the popping stops.


----------



## lexase721

phrosty said:


> ZO 2.3 can't handle a whole lot of input power. Lower the receiver's volume until the popping stops.


 
 Thanks phrosty. 
  
 I tried that approach and unfortunately getting a balance has proved quite difficult. When the volume is low on the receiver I have to crank up the volume ZO 2.3 to get it loud enough for my liking but this introduces static. 
  
 I'm kinda jumping between:
  
 -Low gain + Low receiver volume = Low static + Low volume
 -High gain + Low receiver volume = High Static + High volume
 -Low gain + High receiver volume=Low static + high volume + popping 
  




  
 Would I be better off getting a headphone amp to plug directly into the ps3 and then connect the ZO 2.3 from there? I'm assuming a headphone amp would have less input power than a receiver so I could get higher volume?


----------



## phrosty

lexase721 said:


> Thanks phrosty.
> 
> I tried that approach and unfortunately getting a balance has proved quite difficult. When the volume is low on the receiver I have to crank up the volume ZO 2.3 to get it loud enough for my liking but this introduces static.


 
 Yep, that's pretty much the experience with the 2.3 when you've got cans that need a lot of juice to drive. On my DT770-80ohm, the ZO gets me to *just* reasonable volume. You might try receiver (low volume) -> ZO (line in / no gain mode) -> amp, but that will only eliminate distortion, not static.
  
 ZO FS is supposed to solve all of these problems.


----------



## lexase721

phrosty said:


> Yep, that's pretty much the experience with the 2.3 when you've got cans that need a lot of juice to drive. On my DT770-80ohm, the ZO gets me to *just* reasonable volume. You might try receiver (low volume) -> ZO (line in / no gain mode) -> amp, but that will only eliminate distortion, not static.
> 
> ZO FS is supposed to solve all of these problems.


 
  
 The cans I'm using are JVC SZ2000 (16ohm), so shouldn't be too difficult to drive. That being said using headphones directly to the receiver gives me static anyway which you can hear where there is silence and then gets just heavily amplified with the Z0. 
  
 Maybe I'll just wait to see how the ZO FS turns out and get that. 
  
 Many thanks for your reply phrosty.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

It's not about difficulty to drive, more the opposite if static is the issue the low impedance will further allow static to be easier heard especially paired with a non-ideal source like a reciever.


----------



## Vasiliosn

what the !#@!#!@ i found it like 295usd and used, no more in produce???


----------



## Posam

vasiliosn said:


> what the !#@!#!@ i found it like 295usd and used, no more in produce???


 

 Haha no way, that's triple what I bought mine for!


----------



## phrosty

Have I got a deal for you. I'll beat their price and give you mine for $250.


----------



## Posam

http://www.amazon.com/Digizoid-Personal-Subwoofer-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00747N5ZE
  
  
 Wow haha it's right on amazon. Looks like I missed them when they put out new products too based on their website.


----------



## Vasiliosn

there is nowhere i can find this litle thing of happiness?? im willing to pay but not like 300s......


----------



## Dodgercat

I happen to own all three of these...The VModa M100, SOL Tracks HD, and ZO.....For use with the ZO, these are hands down the absolute best headphones to pair with the ZO...How do I know...I bought about 10 of the highest recommended headphones for bass and hard driving techno...Ultrasone, BD, Sens.HI-FIMAN 500..on and on...I bought them all at once so I could do a head to head comparison...and I can't believe how disappointed I was in so called legends like Ultrasone...at least when you try and push them hard, fast and punchy...maybe they're better at church organs or something...but they just sounded like crap, compared to the VModa and SOL....I congratulate you on refining your choice down to what my extensive and expensive research revealed...These two hps are absolutely awesome....through the ZO...me - my ultimate experience, is  sending audio first to the Schitt Lyr, then to the ZO to do it's magic. Either of these hps are light years ahead of whatever the 3rd best hp may be....Me though,...I bought and KEPT BOTH, but when I really want  the most horsepower I can get, I reach for the SOL Tracks HD...it's just does everything the V-Moda can, but a little better...also - the metal chrome of the full size V-Moda may look a little more " serious"...but it weighs far more than the SOL...You don't think you care ???Neither did I till I wore the V-Moda for a few hours and  was wishing for the SOL..
  
 Like I said, you can't go wrong with either, DO get the ZO, you may be thinking - let me see how I like the HP alone, then I'll decide if I think I need the ZO....Yes you will, you'll be very happy...until you hear just how that much better it can sound with the ZO, then- Once you have, you'll say...crap...If I knew it could have gotten this good, I would have done it from the beginning...Spend a few bucks, get the ZO from the start, and once you hear your HPs with versus without...No way you'll send it back...You'd lie to your mother to make an excuse to keep it....One last thing, please don't try and save a few bucks trying to get a FIIO and think you're getting the "value" choice...I owned the ZO, heard users claiming how they liked their FIIO, and how smart they were for getting it instead....So I purchased a FIIO to see what the hype was about....My opinion at least...What a POS !!!...Will it make the volume a little louder...yes - but that's about it...The ZO pumps the volume more, but more importantly tweaks the quality and clarity and punch...It's a whole different experience....One last tidbit of advice, and this won't cost you a penny...play your music through WINAMP, download, install, launch - play music - then go to equalizer tab under options, pre-set/select preset, and choose " SKA "...It''s that last thrust that will make you blow your load ( sorry pc people )


----------

